# Paridon: The Dark Metropolis (Ravenloft)



## InVinoVeritas (Oct 12, 2006)

[sblock=OOC]
Please place all OOC speech in spoiler blocks or in the OOC thread. Let's keep the mood flowing!

I'll roll the dice for the game. There may be checks that need to be made that the PCs (and players) shouldn't know about. Rest assured that these rolls will happen behind the curtain, probably regularly. 

OOC Thread
Rogues' Gallery
[/sblock]


----------



## InVinoVeritas (Oct 12, 2006)

*Chapter One: Something New*

The night is dark, quiet. The air is still, and fog lies in the streets as a heavy blanket, muffling all. There is still movement--those who fear the day crawl from their hiding places, rise from the sewers, and hunt for those unfortunate few who find themselves out in the cold. 

Yet tonight, something gathers. Small humanoid creatures, under the cover of darkness, skulk and congregate in a central square. Sylvan whispers between them, and the rats stop to listen. They assemble at the base of a monolithic building, its face lit up from afar.

BONG​
The note carries throughout the city, unfettered. A prime utterance against the night. It chimes again, and again. Three, four, five... each note resolute, a herald of the passage of time, unchanging, unstoppable. The diminutive throng waits anxiously. Ten, eleven, twelve.






The Clock Tower of Paridon.

Flash! The city square bursts forth with color!​Lights and sound peal forth from the crowd, gay music, fireworks, and hundreds of balls of light appear and float above the heads of the gnomes filling the plaza with celebration. They dance and sing, and banish the darkness in their small enclave for the moment.

Yet two have pulled away from the celebrations. A young man and woman, still adolescents, move out of sight of the others, and sneak into the clock tower itself. She seems to know the way, carefully climbing up the stairs, up the gears, timing their ascent to the great sound of the clock's action. Before the face of the clock, gazing at the pair of them like a giant moon, the two laugh, play, and embrace. He tells her to stop, and wait. He grabs hold of a chain and rises higher, higher, higher with every second. As he climbs, he fixes his gaze on her. He smiles. He speaks.

She screams.





The Central Barracks of Paridon.​
You awake, barely dawn, to the sound of a knock on your door. The constabulary is there, waiting with a carriage. Your presence is immediately requested. You complete your morning rituals, and arrive at the Central Barracks.

Captain of the Investigators, Gis, an aged, wiry yet spry man, waits for you as your carriages arrive. "Yes, yes, good, you've all arrived. So sorry to wake you so early, but a case came through last night and we needed your presence as soon as possible. Please, come with me."

You are taken down the hall to a small room. In the room, a large crystal glows blue, mist curling off it, condensing out of the air. This room is used to hold the dead. For those who might wish to see the dead, the crystal keeps the room at its chilly temperature. For those who might wish to see the living, the locks on the door are stout. On a slab in the center of the room, lies an unmoving corpse of a very small person, probably only about three feet high when alive--but who is now missing his head. His clothing is drenched in blood, darkening a tweed vest, white tunic, green leggings, and silver chain from which a pocket watch--now smashed--hangs. 

"He was found hanging in the Clock Tower," Gis explains. "No one was able to identify him, but we believe he was a gnome. They're holding their New Year festivities right now, and most of the community was out celebrating last night. Usually we would leave the body at the scene under guard, but it was at risk of being crushed between the teeth of two gears. We have been unable to find the head."

[sblock=ooc]
Thanks to Manolis Kellis  for the wonderful pictures available online. 
Also, thanks to the city of Prague for just being so cool.

P.S. My prose will probably not remain so purple.   
[/sblock]


----------



## wmasters (Oct 12, 2006)

Perrin looks over the body. "Nasty." he mutters. "I assume there was nothing found on the body, no personal effects or anything?"

Looking closer he sees the pocket watch. Lifting it to his eyes he looks it over, to see whether it is just the glass is broken, or the entire watch has failed. If the latter, what time it shows, and whether there are any engravings etc.


----------



## jkason (Oct 12, 2006)

*Ru Brike, barbaric human monk*

Ru wrinkles his nose slightly and stays slightly back from the body, letting Perrin do the close inspection.

"We haven't found the head. Were there any signs of ritual in the clocktower? Do we have an accurate picture of how the body was positioned in the context of the scene?"


----------



## Rhun (Oct 12, 2006)

*Torhan Xarr*

The tall warrior looks over the body, his arms crossed over his chest and he gazes silently at the victim. After a few moments, he speaks, his rich baritone voice carrying with it the man's powerful presence. "Were there other clues to be found at the Clock Tower, Gis? Tracks, perhaps? Or the weapon that did this? What about witnesses or other victims?" He turns to look at Perrin, who is giving the corpse a closer examination. "I've not heard of any other beheadings in the city of late. This certainly isn't the 'usual' way that someone commits foul murder."


----------



## wmasters (Oct 12, 2006)

Perrin looks curiously at Torhan. "There's a usual way? You've not heard the stories then. There's more strange ways men have been killed in this town than you or I could count. Of course, most of them are just stories now, no actual record kept. Decapitation doesn't sound like the worst killing I've heard of."


----------



## Rhun (Oct 12, 2006)

Torhan smiles slightly. "What I meant is that usually it is a dagger in the back, or strangulation, or such. Decapitation is not the most mundane way of killing someone. It takes a sharp blade, and some amount of strength to..." Torhan trails off, pondering for a moment. "Unless the head was cut off after the slaying. Are there any other wounds on the body? Does it appear as if the head was taken off by one clean strike, or by a sawying type implement?"


----------



## Boddynock (Oct 12, 2006)

Abass sniffs. As usual, his colleagues waste far too many words.

"Who found the body? At what time? Has anyone matching the ... approximate ... description been reported missing?"

He turns to Perrin. "What do you deduce from the state of his watch?"



			
				Rhun said:
			
		

> "Does it appear as if the head was taken off by one clean strike, or by a sawying type implement?"



"Why don't you look and see?"


----------



## kinem (Oct 13, 2006)

Father Brian Berman has been softly praying, his hands together in front of his chest, where the silver symbol of Ezra hangs over his white robe.  As usual, this serene picture is marred only by the large, dark dragon pistol at his side.

Now he pushes forward.  "I will give him death rites" he says "but first, I must examine the body closely.  A healer is best suited to investigate causes of hurt."

(ooc: heal +10)


----------



## industrygothica (Oct 13, 2006)

Darian Rose looks down his nose at the grisly scene.  He gives a gentlemanly nod to each of his peers as they each do what they do best.  

"My question, sirs, is this,"  His speech is slow and articulate, almost snobbish to those that don't know him.  "Did he die _on_ the clocktower, or was he carried there afterward?  I mean, if he was carried up all that way, surely someone must have seen it.  But perhaps even more peculiar is if he died on the clocktower; why was he there, and better yet, why was a killer there at that very same time." 

Darian adjusts his tophat and again exchanges glances with each of his comrades.  "Of course, I suppose only the gnomes themselves can answer those questions, and I suppose that's as good a place as any to start."


----------



## InVinoVeritas (Oct 13, 2006)

Perrin picks up the pocket watch. The glass is cracked, but it appears that the metal case took most of the beating. The innards have bent out of the watch, and a tinkling sound comes from inside as he holds and moves it around. Springs and cogs jut out at odd angles, yet still the watch face holds the time transfixed at one second before midnight. On the lid of the watch, there is an inscription in a circle, in the runic language of the gnomes.

Father Breman carefully examines the neck. The wound is crude, jagged, as if the head were crushed and torn from the body in the maw of a great beast. Yet, he notices more. A slender cut travels from the neck to underneath the body's shirt. Fr. Breman motions for Torhan to assist as he carefully undoes the vest's buttons, unlaces the tunic, and peels back the red-stained fabric. Torhan gasps as the body's chest is revealed. It is covered in Gnomish runes, strange symbols, lines drawn to connect certain points on his torso. Fr. Breman pauses, and looks back to Hieran. He waves them on. "Alchemical formulae. They will be a simple matter to decode. They are magical, but they pose no harm. Do continue. Just... be careful to preserve them."

The scalpel incision extends down the chest, and the skin readily peels back. The ribcage underneath has a few snapped ribs, lying in their proper place, but carefully severed from the ribcage. Fr. Breman looks closely at the ends of one of the ribs--these cuts are much more careful, nothing like the carnage at his neck. After taking out the severed ribs, the reason is clear. The heart has also been removed.

Torhan takes to examining the rest of the body, and as his clothes are peeled back, the markings continue, covering him from head (well, neck) to toe. And at his toe, something more. Stuck in his left foot, poking through his shoe, is a tiny fragment of what looks to be a broken spear. No more than an inch in length, the head and shaft of the spear are formed of metal and wood, and even polished. 

Gis turns to Hieran, Ru, and Darian. "The body was found a few minutes after midnight. Enforcers were called to the tower, where the body was found hanging by a leg from one of the chains. The path of the chain would have taken the body into the tower bells in the hour, so the body was confiscated and brought here. We also brought a witness."

Gis moves over to the far wall, and explains, "I should warn you, the gnomes do not hold our traditions. Their ways appear strange, and they are in the midst of celebrating the Gnomish New Year. What you may see... is different."  

He lifts back a curtain. Behind the curtain is a window, and through the window stands a small, young gnome. Her back is to the window, and a pair of long, flaxen braids hang from her head. She would barely come to your waist. Her clothing is surprisingly simple, very dark and close-fitting, concealing delicate limbs. She looks up, and turns toward the window. You try to see her face, but are met with an elaborate mask in the shape of a butterfly. Wings made of dyed feathers extend from the holes for her piercing ice-blue eyes. Veins and scales on a porcelain backing make for an exquisite piece of art. She looks up at the figures at the window, and in a small voice, very young, and very haunted, pleads, "Excuse me, sirs, but could I have a glass of water?"


----------



## wmasters (Oct 13, 2006)

Perrin looks confused. "Of course, we will fetch some water for you straight away." 

He goes to get water, and motions to Gis that he would like a word. "You found the body a few minutes after midnight? Do you mean 5 minutes, or 15? Because the watch stopped at a minute to, presumably all of that," he says, gesturing to the body, "was done in those minutes between midnight and your finding it."


----------



## Rhun (Oct 13, 2006)

Torhan approaches the young halfling female, a smile on his face. "So, young miss, Captain Gis has told us that you were a witness to the crime that we are now investigating...what can you tell us?


----------



## kinem (Oct 14, 2006)

Father Berman takes careful note of the apparently ritual way in which the body has been mutilated, trying to think of anything he might ever have heard of that at all resembles it.  He looks to Darian to see if the wizard made anything of the strange symbols.

(ooc: knowledge (religion) +8)

He is startled by the indroduction of the gnomess, and even more by her butterfly mask.  Instinctively he starts to reach for the silver symbol hanging at his neck: Ezra's sword thrust down in front of her shield, but in this case, the blade of the sword hosts the central body of an engraved butterfly, the symbol of Fate.  Fortunately, he remembers in time that his hand is covered in blood, and brings it back down.  _Surely fate has brought her here, but is that just a party mask or is there more to it?_ 

_I most likely will have to question her myself, perhaps with the aid of a spell, but perhaps a hand washing would be in order first._  For now, he listens intently to the conversation with the witness.  When he is satisfied that the body has been thoroughly examined, he says "Help me wrap him up."  When that's done, he washes himself quickly but thoroughly, and returns for prayer and conversation.


----------



## industrygothica (Oct 14, 2006)

Remaining quiet for the time being, Darian listens intently to the young gnome while she answers Torhan's question.


----------



## jkason (Oct 14, 2006)

*Ru Brike, barbaric human monk*

As the priest uncovers the runes on the flesh, Ru crosses his arms, muttering, "I suppose that answers the question of signs of ritual." He remains quiet as the examination continues, and on into the introduction of the gnome female. 

His first inclination is to take her mask off for easier identification and to give them all a more direct look at her facial expressions as she responds. Gis' mention of cultural issues, however, stays his hand. Instead, he stays back, giving the small humanoid room so that she might tell her tale without feeling too horribly crowded.


----------



## Boddynock (Oct 14, 2006)

Abass' interest is piqued by the ritual process which the body has undergone. He focuses at first on the examination of the body, not responding straight away to the opening of the curtain through to the windowed area. Then, when he looks up and sees the gnome female, he nods in satisfaction to himself and listens intently to the story which unfolds.


----------



## InVinoVeritas (Oct 16, 2006)

Perrin and Gis head back down the hallway to fetch a pitcher of water, glass, and a basin. "The body was reported to us by the witness about 15 minutes after midnight, and we arrived on the scene about 10 minutes later. We were able to retrieve the body before the clock struck one. I can't imagine what the mess that would have resulted if we hadn't gotten there when we did; it would have been ground up by the gears. If the victim was killed before midnight... we would not yet know about what happened when."

Perrin and Gis return with the water. A glass is poured for the gnome, and Torhan delivers the glass. He asks about the events of the night, while Darian and Ru stand by to listen.

"Thank you,"  she begins. She takes a sip before climbing into the chair. "I don't know how much I can help... I saw the body, dangling from one of the chains in the clock tower by the face... It was terrible... Up and down, up and down... Dripping all over..." She looks upward, sobbing, terrified, as if the corpse floated above her. "I don't know who it is--I don't know! Just... Keep it away from me!"

"It" lay on the table while Hieran took notes. Although he had never seen the diagrams traced out on skin like this before, the patterns were familiar to him. He even recognized some of the tracings from his own spellbook. Along his left arm, the formula for resonances in negative energy in animated corpses. Across his chest, the sigil for imbuing the skin with protective hardness. Pity it did him little good. The patterns were not recent, though, but tattooed over a long period of time--years, Fr. Breman confirms. And still, there is the question of the surgical precision of the heart's removal and the crude brutality resulting in the head's removal. Neither of the two investigators know of any ritual or religion that would ask for or require two extremely different steps. 

Fr. Breman takes the opportunity to wash his hands. "Help me wrap him up," he says, and the two finish their discussion just in time to witness the gnome's outburst.


----------



## industrygothica (Oct 16, 2006)

"Pardon me, miss,"  Darian says as he moves close to the young gnome.  "We don't mean to upset you, and certainly we will keep you away from it."  Darian speaks in his usual eloquent manner in hopes to calm the young lady down a bit.

"I do believe, however, that we've not yet gotten your name.  May I ask what I should have the pleasure of calling you?"

[sblock]Diplomacy +10[/sblock]


----------



## wmasters (Oct 16, 2006)

Perrin waits for the girl to answer Darian's question before addressing her. "So what exactly did you see? Where were you and where was the body? And what else was going on at the time, with the festivities?"


----------



## Rhun (Oct 16, 2006)

Torhan steps back and lets the others take a lead role in the questioning, not wanting to overwhelm the young woman. Instead he leans back against the wall to casually observe the questioning...

[sblock=IVV]
Torhan will use his _Detect Evil_ ability while the others are questioning the young woman.
[/sblock]


----------



## jkason (Oct 16, 2006)

*Ru Brike, barbaric human monk*



			
				InVinoVeritas said:
			
		

> "It" lay on the table while Hieran took notes. Although he had never seen the diagrams traced out on skin like this before, the patterns were familiar to him. He even recognized some of the tracings from his own spellbook. Along his left arm, the formula for resonances in negative energy in animated corpses. Across his chest, the sigil for imbuing the skin with protective hardness. Pity it did him little good. The patterns were not recent, though, but tattooed over a long period of time--years, Fr. Breman confirms. And still, there is the question of the surgical precision of the heart's removal and the crude brutality resulting in the head's removal. Neither of the two investigators know of any ritual or religion that would ask for or require two extremely different steps.




Ru takes note that the markings seemed less than recent. Were they tied in with this death at all, then? he wonders. Trying to be patient and observe, he lets those better able to handle people continue the questioning.


----------



## InVinoVeritas (Oct 18, 2006)

The gnome continues to sob for a while, grasping tightly to her glass. The emotion breaks, finally, and she heaves long breaths as she calms down. Hieran and Fr. Breman held back and moved the corpse away into a cabinet for safe keeping.

"Sorry... I... My name... is Adalavas ko Pigglemorth." She looks up for a moment and takes a quick sip of water before her eyes drop again. "My human name is Ada," she sighs.

"We all were gathering in the clock tower square, waiting for midnight. We all got our new faces ready, and when the clock struck, everyone started celebrating. The dancing and singing started, and someone was having too much fun with some firecrackers. We--I went into the tower to get away from everyone else, it was all so loud, and I like the gears. I climbed all the way up, and in the tower clock, dangling from a chain... there it was. It was slowly riding up to the hammer tensors..."

[sblock=Torhan]Torhan has never liked focusing on the evil around him. Evil hangs in the air in Paridon, slowly writhing and twisting as tendrils of mist everywhere. Detecting evil means inviting the mist into consciousness. The room almost seems to fade from view when the power is used, as the dread malaise grows everywhere. His companions even take on pieces of this evil as it twists around them. Usually, the best that Torhan can look for in such a fell environment is for disdain of society. Antisocial impulses show clearly under this backdrop. True evil, though, looks like anyone.

Except for Ada. The evil in the air usually sticks to everything like a mold, residing in their souls where one's sins of the past lie. But the evil has not touched her. She sits like a fresh blossom, too young and new to know its lasting taint. She has not yet invited evil into her heart.

Yet the evil curls around her, waiting. It knows its time will come very soon. Tendrils are reaching out to her lips...[/sblock]


----------



## industrygothica (Oct 18, 2006)

"I see, Miss Ada," Darian continues, chosing not to acknowledge her slip of the word "we".  "And your _new face_, as you call it--this is the butterfly, I presume?  Tell me, what does it mean?"

Darian continues to engage her in easy conversation, figuring that he'll get more of the story if he is comfortable with him, even though it may take a bit longer than his usual methods.  He pays careful attention to her responses, however, knowing that there is something that she is not telling him.

[sblock=ooc]Sense Motive +7[/sblock]


----------



## Rhun (Oct 18, 2006)

Torhan grimaces and shakes his head to clear the mist from his thoughts. He was sure, on some level, that this foul city would be the death of him. Bringing his attention back to the conversation at hand, Tohan considers the gnome female carefully.

"Did you perhaps see anyone else in the clock tower? Perhaps leaving as you were entering?"


----------



## Boddynock (Oct 18, 2006)

Abass was onto the discrepancy of the "we" immediately. He opened his mouth to challenge the young witness, then closed it again, somewhat reluctantly. This mollycoddling of witnesses who withheld vital information was not something he approved of - yet he acknowledged that Darian seemed to have more patience in dealing with hysterical plebs than he did, and that his methods brought results. Well, he would allow the others to question the girl.

In the meanwhile his mind revolved the various data - time, place, the nature of the markings, the wounds on the body. A question which must be answered, of course, was of the primacy of the wounds. Was the head ripped off so that the heart could be harvested, or was the heart removed so that the body could be animated? Then why and how did the massive trauma to the neck occur? And where was the head? Where, for that matter, was the heart?


----------



## jkason (Oct 19, 2006)

*Ru Brike, barbaric human monk*

Ru sidles up to the wizard as the people folk among them work the girl. 

"I don't suppose you have a spell that tracks down missing body parts, do you?" he whispers with half a smile.


----------



## Boddynock (Oct 19, 2006)

jkason said:
			
		

> Ru sidles up to the wizard as the people folk among them work the girl.
> 
> "I don't suppose you have a spell that tracks down missing body parts, do you?" he whispers with half a smile.



Abass jumps as his companion addresses him, so deep was he in thought, then frowns as he considers Ru's words.

"An interesting question. When does a body part cease to be a part of a person and become, instead, an object in its own right?"

"I do, indeed, have a spell which might serve - but there are restrictions on its power."

"Magic is infinitely flexible, and yet simultaneously rigid in its parameters. There is a self-limiting process which determines that the magic practitioner is bound within a web of harmonies which cannot - must not - be violated. If it were, then the fabric of our reality would warp around us in a cascade of dissolution quite unlike the magical effects we normally call spells. It would be utter destruction."

"But enough of this - it does not serve. There is a spell - but for it to be effective, I would need some idea of where to look, since its range is not unlimited. I would also need to be familiar with what I am looking for. So we have the conundrum that I must already have seen what I would see."

[sblock=OOC]Thinking of Locate Object, which he has prepared. Still, not helpful without more information.[/sblock]


----------



## InVinoVeritas (Oct 20, 2006)

Ada swallows as she continues, but the question on the celebration seems to relax her somewhat. "It's all part of the celebrations. New faces for the new year. We wear new faces to remind us that all the past is no more, and that the future is what we see. Daddy narrates that spirits of the past will pass into those who wear the old faces during the party. We reject the old, and turn to something new."

She turns to Torhan, getting nervous. "Uh... No, I saw no one leaving as I went in. Not many people go into the tower. It's too dangerous. You could trip or get hit by a weight..."

Ada looks around tensely, and adds, "Um, can I go home now, please? Daddy must be worried sick..."


----------



## industrygothica (Oct 20, 2006)

"I see," says Darian.  "Ada, do you think that I could see your mask for just a moment.  I happen to be fond of butterflies."

Darian is really trying to get a look at her full, un-masked face.  If she takes it off, he will ponder over the craftsmanship (which he really couldn't care less about; he has no use for butterflies) before he questions her previous slip of the tongue.


----------



## InVinoVeritas (Oct 21, 2006)

Ada gasps slightly and sits straight in her chair. The quaver in her voice returns, and Darian can tell she is torn between fear and exhaustion. 

Exhaustion wins. She slumps back down, reaches back, and takes her mask off. She extends her mask out to Darian, not even looking up. "It's just a stupid superstition anyway,"  she drones.

Ada is young. Her face has a light dusting of the freckles of childhood across her cheeks. Her skin is fair, as smooth and pale as maplewood. Her cheeks are round, but just gaining the angularity of maturity. She must be what, seventeen? Eighteen? No, gnomes live long, would she be older?

In any case, the events of the night have been hard on her. Her eyes are red with worry, out of tears. She has been terrified, awake all night, and her eyebrows knit together softly, more out of enervation than determination.

Her voice cracks as she adds, "Is there anything else you want, sirs?"


----------



## Rhun (Oct 21, 2006)

Although quite confident that Ada knows more than she is letting on, the paladin realizes it wouldn't do to push her any further. She had already seen horrible things this night. Torhan smiles at the young gnome again. "You've been most helpful, Miss Ada. If you don't mind, before you leave, giving us your residence, as we may have more questions for you later?"


----------



## wmasters (Oct 22, 2006)

Perrin stops himself instead of asking more questions, seeing the wisdom in letting Ada rest for the night. Perhaps the scene of the crime will reveal more information until there is a better time to speak with her.


----------



## industrygothica (Oct 23, 2006)

Darian glances up at the paladin as he speaks.  He was hoping to talk to the girl a little more, hoping to get the information he wanted quickly.  He grins a little, and nods more to himself than to those around him.  _Perhaps it is better this way_, he thinks.  _An investigation of the crime scene would seem prudent at this point, befor any_ other _means are exhausted._

Darian examines the butterfly mask thoroughly before he gives it back to Ada.  "Beautiful," he lies.  "Simply beautiful."

ooc: Darian is searchingthe mask for anything odd, like bloodspots or any other sign that Ada involved more than she is letting on.


----------



## Boddynock (Oct 23, 2006)

Before Darian can hand the mask back to the young gnome, Abass holds out his hand for it. He examines it closely - its pattern, its manufacture, the blend of colours and textures - until he is confident that he could recognize it again, even amongst others which are similar. Then he hands it back to the witness.


----------



## InVinoVeritas (Oct 23, 2006)

Ada looks up at Torhan. His speaking of leaving gives her some hope, and she says, "I'm at Markovstrasse 4, Gnome District. The watch shop."

Darian carefully examines the mask. The outside of the mask is relatively clean, considering her ordeal, and shows no indication of blood or other suspicious substance. The inside of the mask shows the dried crystals of tears and smells of sweat. He and Abass note another gnomish inscription on the inside of the mask as well--possibly the maker's mark. After the examination, both men feel perfectly comfortable that they could identify it out of a sea of other masks. 

They return it to Ada, who promptly puts it back on. She looks up at everyone now, feeling less threatened. Gis nods after the interview, and heads out, tapping Ru on the shoulder. "Make sure she gets home safely,"  he says to Ru and Fr. Breman, as he heads back to his office.

Ada is led by a junior officer to the front steps of the Central Barracks, and stands waiting with him on a foggy morning, waiting for the carriage to be brought around.

Perrin is about to close the door when he notices a movement across the street. A man, leaning against a lamppost, kicks off the base of the post to stand and start across the street. Another man approaches in a seemingly unassuming manner from the right. Undoubtedly a third man lies in waiting to the left, hidden by the mists. Perrin knows what this means. He had seen it used before.

These men are members of the Strahd Street Irregulars, and they appear considerably interested in Ada.


----------



## jkason (Oct 23, 2006)

*Ru Brike, barbaric human monk*



			
				InVinoVeritas said:
			
		

> Ada looks up at Torhan. His speaking of leaving gives her some hope, and she says, "I'm at Markovstrasse 4, Gnome District. The watch shop."




Ru perks up at mention of this. He looks to the others to see if any of them think it odd that the witness to this murder amidst clockworks herself lives in a watch shop, though he holds off voicing the oddity of it for now.



> They return it to Ada, who promptly puts it back on. She looks up at everyone now, feeling less threatened. Gis nods after the interview, and heads out, tapping Ru on the shoulder. "Make sure she gets home safely,"  he says to Ru and Fr. Breman, as he heads back to his office.




Ru bows his head to his mentor. "Of course, Master Gis." 



> Ada is led by a junior officer to the front steps of the Central Barracks, and stands waiting with him on a foggy morning, waiting for the carriage to be brought around.




Ru takes a position slightly in front of the small girl, his bow in hand but currently unloaded. As they wait, he focuses his senses through the gloom, shifting every so often to take a different angle on the street.

[sblock=OOC]Ru's Spot and Listen are both +7. I assume he doesn't recognize the significance of the other men unless Perrin points it out, so I'll just leave him 'at the ready' for now.[/sblock]


----------



## kinem (Oct 24, 2006)

While they are waiting for the carriage, Father Berman takes the opportunity to chat with the girl.

"I am Father Berman.  I would like to talk to you again sometime soon.  In the meantime, try to remember any other details you can.  Don't be afraid; I won't be harsh.  You may confess your sins to me, lest they drag your immortal soul under.

By the way, do you know the meaning of the butterfly symbol?"  He taps his own dangling holy symbol.


----------



## wmasters (Oct 24, 2006)

Seeing the men, Perrin grabs his axes. "Trouble," he says, simply to the others, then whistles, calling Spirit, his wolf companion over to him from the fire he had been lazing in front of. Opening the door to follow, he mutters the words of his _Longstrider_ spell so that he can catch up faster.


----------



## Rhun (Oct 24, 2006)

At Perrin's warning, Torhan moves to follow his fellow constable out the doors.


----------



## jkason (Oct 24, 2006)

*Ru Brike, barbaric human monk*



			
				wmasters said:
			
		

> Seeing the men, Perrin grabs his axes. "Trouble," he says, simply to the others, then whistles, calling Spirit, his wolf companion over to him from the fire he had been lazing in front of. Opening the door to follow, he mutters the words of his _Longstrider_ spell so that he can catch up faster.




Ru, alerted by his companion, knocks an arrow and looks for whatever may have caused the warning, his expression cold and threatening.

[sblock=OOC]Intimidate +4[/sblock]


----------



## industrygothica (Oct 25, 2006)

Upon hearing Perrin's warning Darian adjusts his tophat while he draws his crossbow and heads toward the door.


----------



## Boddynock (Oct 26, 2006)

"Ah! How tedious!"

Abass steps out the door and rises ten feet above the entranceway. Glancing around to pinpoint the assailants, he moves through the practised motions of a spell, summoning a badger directly in the path of the nearest ruffian.

The creature is burly and belligerent.

[sblock=OOC]Activated Boots of Levitation. Summon Monster I. Duration 4 rounds. Summoned celestial badger is augmented (as per Augment Summoning feat) with a +4 to STR and CON.[/sblock]


----------



## kinem (Oct 27, 2006)

Hearing trouble afoot, Father Berman says "Pardon me, miss.  Stay inside for the moment.  Nothing to worry about" as he draws his dragon pistol and, standing outside near the doorway, looks about at the goings-on.


----------



## InVinoVeritas (Oct 27, 2006)

Ru and Fr. Berman had stepped outside with Ada and the enforcer to wait for the carriage. Ru stood guard while Fr. Berman discussed faith in the hopes for more information. Perrin had picked up trouble and let out a signal. Hieran stepped out to start casting--it was a longer spell, and he took a moment to rise above the doorway.

Fr. Berman takes notice and shepherds a bewildered Ada back to the building while Torhan comes out to stand with them. Ru and the enforcer instinctively stand together across the entrance to the Central Barracks, a large wrought-iron gate with the black and red chevron of Paridon. Ru sees the two men approach, and scowls in distaste. The first man is older, beefy, and has the rugged ease of one used to getting dirty. His partner, on the other hand, is very young and green. Although he is a full six feet tall, he only comes to his mentor's shoulder, and nervously holds his shortsword, carefully staring at Ru's arrow tip.

The older one speaks. "Ru! Hey, funny meeting you here! How are you?"

"Stay back, Lug. You're not welcome here," Ru resopnds.

"Yeah, but you are, I suppose," Lug taunts. "Don't you worry, though. We're here to take care of the gnome. An interested third party hired us to make sure she gets back in one piece. So you got no reason to worry. Hey, toots, you're safer with us, anyway. This guy? He ain't exactly known for follow-through."

Hieran's last syllable is finished, and ground appears to rip open, with black soil billowing out of the fissure. Emerging from the displaced cobblestones is a large--and angry--badger.

[sblock=ooc]
Sorry I don't have a map ready quite yet, but I have to keep this moving right now!

Darian, Perrin, and Spirit are at the doorway. Hieran is above the doorway.

Torhan has come out to meet Fr. Berman and Ada, who are moving away from the scene, back toward inside, about 15' away.

Ru and the enforcer are standing together, making the front line of the group, standing abreast at the 10' opening of the gate. The gate is about 10' across, and is 20' from the front doors. Lug and his buddy are 10' beyond the gate, and the badger has just appeared between the enforcer and Lug's buddy.

The fog gives anyone 15' away partial concealment, and anyone 35' or more away full concealment.

Hieran has just finished his spell, and it is his initiative. From Hieran, initiative continues Torhan, Perrin (and Spirit), the enforcer, Lug, Ru, Darian, Fr. Berman, and Lug's buddy.
[/sblock]


----------



## industrygothica (Oct 27, 2006)

Darian steps outside and stands next to Ru, crossbow at his side.  He gives the two men a gentlemanly nod and doesn't remove his gaze from them as he speaks to Ru in a low, but still audible voice.  "Are you in need of assistance, sir?"

ooc: Intimidate +11


----------



## jkason (Oct 27, 2006)

*Ru Brike, barbaric human monk*



			
				industrygothica said:
			
		

> Darian steps outside and stands next to Ru, crossbow at his side.  He gives the two men a gentlemanly nod and doesn't remove his gaze from them as he speaks to Ru in a low, but still audible voice.  "Are you in need of assistance, sir?"
> 
> ooc: Intimidate +11




Ru gives a wicked grin, never taking his eyes off the pair of thugs now facing a magical badger.

"I'm always happy for help cleaning up the rubbish," Ru says to Darian. 

[sblock=OOC]If I'm reading your description correctly, the two thugs are only 10' from Ru. Is that correct? In that case he'll probably drop the bow and switch to unarmed melee, but since Lug has initiative, Ru may not be the one making that choice. [/sblock]


----------



## Rhun (Oct 27, 2006)

Torhan draws his greatsword over his shoulder, bringing it into a readied position as he approaches the hired thugs. "Drop your weapons and surrender, or face swift justice."


[sblock=OOC]
Torhan will move to block the thugs, and ready an action to attack should they make any type of threatening gesture.
[/sblock]


----------



## wmasters (Oct 30, 2006)

Perrin hangs back a little, hoping that this isn't going to turn nasty but keeping his hands on his axe hafts just in case.


----------



## Boddynock (Oct 30, 2006)

Abass raises his voice just enough to be heard over the growls of the badger.

"I'd move back, if I were you," he advises drily.

"He," indicating the beast, "is never happy about being disturbed."

"In fact," he adds, as the badger starts to move forward, "I'd run!"


----------



## InVinoVeritas (Nov 1, 2006)

*Chapter Two: The Masks We Wear*

[sblock=OOC]I'm moving the action this far forward this quickly just because it's Halloween, and, well, I kinda have to. Feel free to interrupt the events of this post. I'll reshuffle and retcon as necessary.

By the way, awesome Intimidate, folks. Natural 19+11+8 from assists=38. Pants will have to be changed.[/sblock]

Lug looks around and puts a hand on his boy's shoulder. "Fair enough,"  he replies, "I'll stay outta your hair. We only want to make sure the little girl makes it back safely... and you look ready to make that happen. Don't foul this up, though. We all know what happens to pretty things that are left unattended."

He looks over to Ada one last time, pointing in her direction as the two make their retreat. "They get taken."

From across the street, Lug calls back, "Oh, and Ru, don't think that Ari's forgotten about you! Strahd boy in life, Strahd boy in death, Ru!"  The mists seem to conspire to cover the tracks of the two ruffians as they scurry away rapidly.

"I am not a little girl..." Ada mutters tremulously, but then clings tightly to Fr. Berman and shivers. "Thank you,"  she adds.

*     *     *​
The carriage finally arrives. Once everyone is ready, they clamber aboard, and head off to the gnome district. 

Ada struggles to stay awake, but the events of the night, and the slow rumble of the carriage over the cobblestones put her to sleep. She ends up resting against Fr. Berman's arm. She's warm.

The sounds of music and celebration slowly rise in the air as you get closer to the clock tower. A raucous festival dominates the tower square, and gnomes dance, merchants have stalls set up, and everyone celebrates the new year. The dense fog does nothing to slow the spirit, and the festival blends and fades into a miasma of color in the distance. Pops and flashes of magic and fireworks light the fog as multicolored wisps in the distance, and the smells of fresh grilled meats and sweaty bodies suffuse the carnival.

Everyone in the party wears masks. They are all colors of the rainbow, and come in all shapes and sizes and styles







From the elaborate...







...to the simple.​
A merchant wears a comical mask with a long, round nose, prominent ruddy cheeks, and a big, toothy grin calls out to you, "New Faces for the New Year! Come and join the action!"  Indeed, his stall is filled with masks upon masks of any design imaginable. 

The carraige continues, and Darian takes note of one individual, dressed as a jester, watching carefully as the carriage passes by...






An intriguing jester. 

POW! SNAP!​
The carriage horses rear up in shock and the driver struggles to control them. He calms them down successfully, but not after considerable jostling of the carriage. "No alarm!"  the driver calls back to you, "just a couple of firecrackers spooked the horses." 

Another gnome, slender and dressed in a tight white outfit and white cape, with the exception of a tall black hat and mask with matching codpiece calls out, "So sorry! My girls should have been more careful!" Indeed, three women hang on him appreciatingly as he speaks. The long, pointy nose and lusty sneer his mask has are oddly appropriate. Two of the three women are also dressed in tight outfits and capes patterned harlequin-style with multicolored diamonds, and the third is dressed in what appears to be simply layer upon layer of pastel veils. 

The three women's masks have keyholes where their mouths should be.

Ada, awakened by the firecrackers, looks around and groggily says, "My home's just down this street, half a block."

[sblock=ooc]Photos on flickr from doodlegoeswest, Lara Jade, and Victor Bautista. 
[/sblock]


----------



## industrygothica (Nov 1, 2006)

[sblock]Are these all gnomes behind the masks (or at least gnome-sized), or are there others participating in the celebration as well?[/sblock]


----------



## InVinoVeritas (Nov 1, 2006)

Darian carefully notes that although the vast majority of the celebrants are small--most likely gnomes--there are a few individuals who appear human who have joined the festivities. The individuals who seem to have taken notice of the carriage are all gnomish--or at least gnome-sized.


----------



## Rhun (Nov 1, 2006)

Torhan stays alert, his eyes darting from mask to mask, his ears keenly listening to anything out of the ordinary. The earlier encounter with the thugs has set him on edge, somewhat, and reminded him once again that in Paridon, enemies abound.


----------



## wmasters (Nov 1, 2006)

Perrin breathes a sigh of relief as the ruffians leave, relaxing now the immediate danger has been abated. He reaches down and strokes Spirit, whispering "It's alright" as much to calm his own nerves as the wolf's. 

The gnome's festivities attract Perrin's attention, he looks out from the carriage at the mass of masks. "Wow. It's amazing." He keeps an eye open for trouble or anything unusual or out of place, but he not really knowing the festival isn't totally sure what he's looking for. In particular he's looking out for anything around the clock tower. 

"No harm done, enjoy your evening. he says to the gnomes with the firecrackers. "Down to this street a short way please he tells the driver, keen to keep Ada home and keep her calm.


----------



## kinem (Nov 1, 2006)

Father Berman seems pensive.  Quietly, he explains his concerns to the others in the carriage.

"It seems to me that thugs are not usually given to charity, nor are overly concerned about the safety of an innocent.

Therefore, it is probably safe to assume that someone hired those thugs.  It is unfortunate that they were scared off instead of interrogated, for any such employer is surely a likely suspect in the case.  We must find out who it is.

Also, taking Ada home is probably a bad idea, because the thugs might have been hired not to protect her but to prevent her from testifying.  Even if we grant that she did not see the killer, it is quite possible that the killer isn't sure what she saw or didn't see.

But, it is well that we are here, for pretending to take her home might allow us to set a trap.

Ada, who lives with you, or are you alone?"


----------



## InVinoVeritas (Nov 3, 2006)

The clock tower stands sentinel over the festival, the hands and dials moving slowly and inexorably across its face. Partygoers fill the space directly in front of the tower. One merchant has, in this space, set up a bright red tent sells freshly smoked sausages among a display of knives, cleavers, and other well-honed culinary instruments. The merchant himself is portly, and rather tall for a gnome--over a full meter high. He wears the face of a pig, and his apron is sloppy.

The carriage then turns away from the party, onto Markovstrasse.

Ada gasps timorously. "We aren't going home? There's still danger?"  She looks back and forth, pleadingly, between Perrin and Fr. Berman and adds, "I live with my father. He runs the watch shop, and I help."

"Please, we're almost there... it's just right there!" She points ahead, indicating a storeface with a large wooden sign of a pocketwatch hanging from a post.


----------



## jkason (Nov 3, 2006)

*Ru Brike, barbaric human monk*



			
				kinem said:
			
		

> Therefore, it is probably safe to assume that someone hired those thugs.  It is unfortunate that they were scared off instead of interrogated, for any such employer is surely a likely suspect in the case.  We must find out who it is.




Ru frowns, biting his lip a moment. Then he shrugs. "Secret's hardly a help, so I might as well fess up," he mutters.

"I can't say I know who hired them for this particular job, but I know their boss. I used to work for him. I wouldn't call me exactly welcome around there, but if we decide we need to backtrack Lug and his boys, I'm more familiar with where they come from than I like to remember."

Looking to the girl, he hesitates before saying, "And I'd say it's heavy odds that those boys weren't there to get you home safe. It's not their specialty, you know.

"But let's get you in to see your father first, and worry 'bout the rest as we come on it."


----------



## Rhun (Nov 3, 2006)

"Don't worry, Ada. We will take you home. We are just concerned for your continued safetly."

Torhan turns his eyes to Ru. "It might do well to pay this 'boss' a visit. It is obvious that he must know something more about this crime. What do you know of him and his men?


----------



## industrygothica (Nov 3, 2006)

Darian focuses on the gnome in the jester's mask.  The way he is staring at their carraige makes him a little uneasy.  If possible, Darian will step out of the carraige a ways from the watch shop to scout the surroundings and get a feel for the place.


----------



## Boddynock (Nov 3, 2006)

"Who is feeling observant this morning?" asks Abass drily. "That character with the sausages and the butcher's knives - does he strike anyone as suspicious?"

[sblock=Spells prepared/cast]Spells prepared:
Cantrips:
Detect Magic (bonus Divination spell)
Light (x3)
Read Magic
Level 1:
Detect Undead (bonus Divination spell)
Mage Armor
Summon Monster I (x2)
Level 2:
Locate Object
See Invisibility (bonus Divination spell)
Summon Monster II


Spells cast:
Cantrips:
Level 1:
Summon Monster I
Level 2:[/sblock]


----------



## industrygothica (Nov 3, 2006)

Boddynock said:
			
		

> "Who is feeling observant this morning?" asks Abass drily. "That character with the sausages and the butcher's knives - does he strike anyone as suspicious?"




"Yes, he would certainly have the tools for the job, wouldn't he.  I might be feeling a bit hungry, now that you mention it."


----------



## Rhun (Nov 8, 2006)

*Torhan*

The tall warrior looks about at his companions. "Since we are fairly close to the Clocktower, I think I might take a little stroll and check out the crime scene. Would anyone else like to come along?"


----------



## jkason (Nov 8, 2006)

*Ru Brike, barbaric human monk*



			
				Rhun said:
			
		

> Torhan turns his eyes to Ru. "It might do well to pay this 'boss' a visit. It is obvious that he must know something more about this crime. What do you know of him and his men?




"More than I care to remember," Ru mutters. "Ari has his fingers in just about anything that is both profitable and unsavory: murder for hire, kidnapping, foul herbs that eat at your soul and leave you craving more. He had a far deeper hold once, but Master Gis and an insider did a fair job of splintering his organization into several factions. Now he's left with the Strahd Street Irregulars, kept in check by rivals. It's hardly ideal, but it beats the stranglehold he once had."

Ru glances at their nervous, little charge and says to the others. "Given that Ari is interested in Ada, I think it best we check on her father first, then get them both to safety before we start digging into anything."


----------



## industrygothica (Nov 9, 2006)

Rhun said:
			
		

> The tall warrior looks about at his companions. "Since we are fairly close to the Clocktower, I think I might take a little stroll and check out the crime scene. Would anyone else like to come along?"




"Yes, I believe I will," says Darian.  "There a some things I'd like to see as well."


----------



## InVinoVeritas (Nov 9, 2006)

The carriage squeals to a stop in front of the watch shop. The enforcer hops out of the seat next to the driver and places a step in front of the carriage door. Ru steps out first to check the surroundings, and satisfied, opens the door to the watch shop. Perrin and Fr. Berman help Ada down and enter the shop with Ru at the door, while Torhan, Darian, and Abass exit the carriage and look down the street back to the square.

The facade of the store itself has a hanging sign of a watch, and the window display shows a large assortment of watches and clocks in brass, bronze, and silver. A piebald wooden doll moves slowly to gesture at the watches while a small wooden dog moves its head back and forth and wags its tail. 

Inside, the walls seem to move. They are covered in clocks, with pendulums swaying, tiny figures peeping in and out of doors, and governors whirl in time. The room is filled with the sounds of ticking in a steady rhythm. Behind a small counter, a figure pops up. "Adalavas!"  he calls out, as he rushed to meet Ada.

The gnome gentleman is dressed in a leather worker's apron over a white tunic and black breeches. His mask is brass, with his visage framed by slowly moving gears, powering a small pair of brass feathered wings. An eyepiece is carefully and automatically moved out of the way of his face.

Ada looks at her father, tears running down the butterfly. She stares closely at him a moment as he reaches out for her, then lowers her gaze, clutching herself. "Hello, father."  

Ada's father looks at her a moment, and tenderly replies, "It's all right, spring. You're home, now." Ada quickly raises her eyes to meet her father's, then collapses, heaving, in his arms. Her father looks up to the large policemen that have entered with her, and nods his head. "Go on back and wash up. Just rest." Ada staggers back behind the counter and descends some stairs in the back of the shop.

Her father looks up at Ru, Perrin, and Fr. Berman, towering over him and filling the room almost to the ceiling. "Hello, officers. My name is Pigglemorth ba Farblegone. What has happened to my daughter?"


----------



## jkason (Nov 9, 2006)

*Ru Brike, barbaric human monk*



			
				InVinoVeritas said:
			
		

> Her father looks up at Ru, Perrin, and Fr. Berman, towering over him and filling the room almost to the ceiling. "Hello, officers. My name is Pigglemorth ba Farblegone. What has happened to my daughter?"




Ru looks to the others, clearly uncomfortable dealing with a concerned parent (he'd rather be coercing a suspect), but he cocks his head to the side and tries to answer without his natural tendency to threaten.

"Nothing has happened to her, per se," he says. "but she is currently our only witness to a murder. And, whether related or not, it seems some powerful people have taken an interest in her; we're not entirely sure if that's an interest in her safety or her ... quick and convenient absence."


----------



## Rhun (Nov 9, 2006)

Torhan nods at his companions and leads the way back toward the clock tower. He felt confident that Ru, Perrin and Father Berman could handle keeping an eye on Ada for a bit. Perhaps there was something to be learned at the site of the grisly murder.


----------



## Boddynock (Nov 10, 2006)

Abass nods decisively and strides towards the square.


----------



## kinem (Nov 10, 2006)

Father Berman adds "Sir, I'm afraid it won't be safe for you and your daughter to remain here until this case is resolved.  People may come here looking for her.  Do you think it would be possible for you two to leave here unseen?  That could help us solve the case faster if we can catch suspects coming here.

By the way, how familiar are you with the clock tower?"


----------



## InVinoVeritas (Nov 16, 2006)

Abass, Darian, and Torhan head for the plaza. The festivities seem to dissipate as they approach, and the gnomes part to let the trio walk by unhindered. A child wearing a puppy mask points at the three policemen, but his mother pulls him behind her. Without anyone in their way, they quickly reach the clock tower.

The sausage merchant clutches his apron. "Goodness gracious! Uh... Welcome to my stall, officers! I have a fine selection of meats to keep you going strong... What would you like? Please, look around!"

Torhan senses that although the throng is fearful of the three, it is not entirely because of their station. Darian notes the jester hanging back, still watchful, and looking down Markovstrasse. Abass recognizes that the man in white and his coterie also approach, but hang back with the crowd.

*     *     *​
Pigglemorth looks back and forth between Ru and Fr. Berman quickly. "By all that is holy, my daughter witnessed a murder? And we are not safe?" He sits down to steady himself, thinking for a moment. "We can leave with you, if that is what you want."

After a moment, he adds, "I know the clock tower very well. I maintain its operation. It is large, and time never stops, yet it is quite amazing how important it is to keep everything in proper repair. You cannot let the smallest gear in the least critical place to get too much wear, or else the entire tower starts losing time. The entire system begins to fail. Everything requires care, and attention to detail..."

He suddenly looks up, and turns to stare down the stairwell Ada passed through moments before. His voice lowers as he spits, "She was with that blackguard Combledorn, wasn't she? That man's a curse on this house, and poor Adalavas doesn't know any better..."


----------



## jkason (Nov 17, 2006)

*Ru Brike, barbaric human monk*



			
				InVinoVeritas said:
			
		

> He suddenly looks up, and turns to stare down the stairwell Ada passed through moments before. His voice lowers as he spits, "She was with that blackguard Combledorn, wasn't she? That man's a curse on this house, and poor Adalavas doesn't know any better..."




Ru looks to the others a moment, then turns back to the upset father.

"Combledorn?" he says. "Your daughter inisists she was alone, but it might behoove us to question this man. Who is he, and do you know where we might find him?"

The look out of the corner of his eye leaves without saying the fact that Combledorn might well be the name of their victim. Either way, it's a new lead, Ru thinks.


----------



## Rhun (Nov 17, 2006)

Torhan stares down at the sausage merchant. "Were you here in the square last night, by chance? Perhaps around midnight?


----------



## industrygothica (Nov 19, 2006)

While the others question the sausage merchant, Darian keeps his eyes on the jester, watching is every movement.


----------



## InVinoVeritas (Nov 23, 2006)

The crowd grows silent waiting for the answer to Torhan's question.

"Here last midnight? Oh, by the gods, no! That's the witching hour! Only foul demons and devils would be up and about at midnight last night."

The crowd bursts into raucous laughter in response. Even the butcher starts doubling over, grabbing his sides, occasionally oinking. 

"Why, we were all here last midnight! It's the New Year! We can't let the witches claim that hour every night! Still, I suppose the naked folk wouldn't understand proper wear! If ye care to join the festivities, I'll tell you all about last night." 

The gnome in white steps forward to address the trio amidst the cacophony. "Come, you showed me and my girls mercy when we accidentally startled your horses. Let me help you understand the new year. First, you will need new faces. Taking off your face is like taking off your clothes right now. The butcher will be much more cooperative, I assure you. Also, please allow Sasha to give you all necklaces for the celebration." He gestures to his keyhole-mouthed women, and the one dressed in veils steps forth, with beaded necklaces in her hands.

The jester tries to sneak away in the confusion, but Darian's keen eye remains trained on him as he slinks down Markovstrasse, toward the carriage and shop.

*     *     *​
At the shop, Pigglemorth explains, "Combledorn is a terrible family among the gnomes, exploiting us and our abilities, and selling us out to you giants. The Combledorns have been quite successful for themselves as thieves, launderers, and dealings with terrible substances. They're selling a stone on the black market, made of boiled down love potions. The stone makes people go crazy, do terrible things... 

...and their youngest has taken a fancy to my Adalavas. Poor girl, bless her heart, couldn't tell a knight from a cad, and Combledorn knows it. I've been at wit's end trying to keep the two apart. I can't let her end up with such a monster. We all must strive to live clean lives, not let such filth into our homes. Do any of you have children? Please tell me you understand..."


----------



## industrygothica (Nov 23, 2006)

InVinoVeritas said:
			
		

> The jester tries to sneak away in the confusion, but Darian's keen eye remains trained on him as he slinks down Markovstrasse, toward the carriage and shop.




Darian will stay as far away from the jester as possible while still being able to see him clearly enough to note what he is doing.


----------



## Rhun (Nov 24, 2006)

Thank you, friend gnome," says Torhan to the gnome in white. "Of course, we mean to respect your customs. I would be honored to learn more of your New Year beliefs."


----------



## kinem (Nov 25, 2006)

"I am a Father to all" Brian says.  "And certainly I understand the problem you face.  

If these Combledorns are as criminal as you say, perhaps the Watch will have to deal with them soon.  But right now we have to protect your daughter and you, and to solve the murder, which I think amounts to the same thing.  We may need Ada's cooperation to find Combledorn, and you may have to be the one to persuade her.  By the way, what's the young man's given name?"


----------



## jkason (Nov 27, 2006)

*Ru Brike, barbaric human monk*



			
				kinem said:
			
		

> "I am a Father to all" Brian says.  "And certainly I understand the problem you face.
> 
> If these Combledorns are as criminal as you say, perhaps the Watch will have to deal with them soon.  But right now we have to protect your daughter and you, and to solve the murder, which I think amounts to the same thing.  We may need Ada's cooperation to find Combledorn, and you may have to be the one to persuade her.  By the way, what's the young man's given name?"




As the priest takes over, Ru fades back, letting someone with more people skills handle the questioning.


----------



## InVinoVeritas (Dec 1, 2006)

"Templeton," Pigglemorth replies. "I'll see if Adalavas is washed up and presentable." He heads down the stairs.

*     *     *​
Sasha presents a necklace of wooden beads strung with oiled paper to Torhan, jumps up to climb onto his back (with some surprise), and places the necklace around his neck as she clings to him, resting her head against his shoulder. She is light enough not to be a burden.

The gnome in white twirls his walking stick around and leads the policemen across the plaza to the mask stand. "Thank you, kind sirs, your patience will be well rewarded. The gnomes have named this the beginning of a new year, and with each new year, we dedicate ourselves to our new hopes and new lives. We look to the future, and for the week, we show our dedication with our new faces. They are the faces we show to the world, and no one is supposed to know our faces until the new year strikes. Our old face... that is tired, old, and a sign of the past. In fact, to be seen on the new year without a new face..."  and with a flourish, indicates the extensive collection of masks at the merchant's stall,  "is like being seen without clothes."

*     *     *​
_"Gnoshallamitagit! Pelkoratingahedimorg!"
"Ja, metricallit. Sochungerimalligechigarnibalbit, cha!"
"Bewas??! Chogallingo..."_

A moment later, Ada and her father return from downstairs. She had changed into a gingham skirt and lace-up tunic, and her mask was slightly askew. "Adalavas,"  her father begins, a slight twinge in his voice, "Please tell the police about Combledorn."

"But I--" Ada begins, but then stops, defeated. "Yes, sir. Temp and I were in the tower together, just getting away from the crowd. We climbed up to the clock face and... that's where we saw the body, hanging from a chain. Please don't tell Temp I told you this."  She stops a moment to adjust her mask.

Pigglemorth looks knowingly towards the policemen and back at Ada. Ada catches the look. "That... wasn't what you asked... is it?" You practically can see her blush through the butterfly. She rolls her eyes. "I'm sorry, Temp,"  she whispers.

*     *     *​
Darian watches as the jester looks down the street, seems to look for a way around the carriage, and takes off down an alleyway.

As the gnome in white and his partners start showing masks to the three policemen, a woman, somewhat rotund and with greying hair, wearing a cherubic visage, runs up to you all and says, "Oh, policemen! I hear you were around! Have you seen my dear, good son Edditomas? Bright, red hair, and a long proud nose, you couldn't miss him. I haven't heard of him since yesterday, and it's not like him to not wish his mother a happy new year! Please help me find him!"


----------



## jkason (Dec 1, 2006)

*Ru Brike, barbaric human monk*



			
				InVinoVeritas said:
			
		

> "Yes, sir. Temp and I were in the tower together, just getting away from the crowd. We climbed up to the clock face and... that's where we saw the body, hanging from a chain. Please don't tell Temp I told you this."  She stops a moment to adjust her mask.
> 
> Pigglemorth looks knowingly towards the policemen and back at Ada. Ada catches the look. "That... wasn't what you asked... is it?" You practically can see her blush through the butterfly. She rolls her eyes. "I'm sorry, Temp,"  she whispers.




Ru smiles in what he hopes is a comforting manner. 

"I'm sure we can probably persuade the young man he was seen by an anonymous witness," Ru assures Ada. He turns to the others to say, "It seems we have another witness to question, yes?"


----------



## industrygothica (Dec 2, 2006)

InVinoVeritas said:
			
		

> Darian watches as the jester looks down the street, seems to look for a way around the carriage, and takes off down an alleyway.





ooc: "Takes off" as in running away, or just turning a corner on a leisurely stroll?

In either case, Darian follows him down the alley, hoping to attract the attention of his partners before he gets out of sight; he doesn't especially like the idea of being caught alone with the man, at least not yet.  There is just something about this felow that just merits further investigation... possibly requiring techniques that Darian hasn't used in quite some time.  That thought brings a faint but wickedly sadistic grin to Darian's parched lips.


----------



## Rhun (Dec 2, 2006)

Torhan accepts the beads from Sasha, and follows the gnome in white to the mask stand. After looking over the inventory, he picks out one of the more fearsome looking masks. At the words from the older gnome woman, he turns. "Madame? Your son has gone missing?" Out of the corner of his eye, the paladin sees Darian moving down the alleyway. He nods at his remaining companion and then in the direction of Darian, indicating that Abass should follow Darian and keep him from getting into trouble.


----------



## Boddynock (Dec 7, 2006)

Abass raises his eyebrows, then moves off abruptly, following Darian into the alleyway.


----------



## InVinoVeritas (Dec 12, 2006)

The woman turns to Torhan. "Oh, yes, I haven't heard from him all day, and we were supposed to celebrate the New Year together."

"Edditomas?" the gnome in white answers, "I know him, he's a great alchemist in town. I know where he lives, come, let's see if we can find out what happened! Come, sir, we'll get there right quickly... he's such a pillar of the community, I would hate to think that anything had happened!"

The gnome turns to his female companions. "Kitten, Marionette, go see after the two other policemen. Fetch them and bring them to Edditomas' place. Take care." 

Sasha jumps off Torhan, grabs hold of her hand, and tugs slightly, a plaintive look in her eyes. She, the older woman, and the gnome in white gesture off toward a side street. The gnome's other two women detach themselves from his arms and head on, searching for the other two policemen.

*     *     *​
Darian runs down the alleyway. The buildings are built close together, designed to let someone smaller than him through, but he can move in the space without problem. The jester has a head start, but Darian grins as he realizes that he is still faster, with his longer legs. He will catch him. Abass follows Darian as best he can, keeping him in sight. 

The jester turns a corner. Darian follows, and notices a pair of discarded masks on the ground quickly enough to avoid being tripped by them. A gnome couple huddles in one corner, lost in each other's embrace and oblivious to the chase around them. The jester stops at a dead end and pulls out a small brass key. Abass approaches, sidestepping the couple. Darian finds the jester, his presence and cloak filling the passageway. 

*     *     *​
"We have another witness to question, yes," Perrin replies. 

A sharp whistle comes from the carriage driver outside. Perrin pokes his head out of the shop and comes back in. "We need to act fast. Let's get these two to safety." He indicates the road ahead, further away from the clocktower square. It is hard to make out in the fog, but another horse-drawn carriage has appeared, barely visible, and clearly waiting.


----------



## jkason (Dec 12, 2006)

*Ru Brike, barbaric human monk*



			
				InVinoVeritas said:
			
		

> "We have another witness to question, yes," Perrin replies.
> 
> A sharp whistle comes from the carriage driver outside. Perrin pokes his head out of the shop and comes back in. "We need to act fast. Let's get these two to safety." He indicates the road ahead, further away from the clocktower square. It is hard to make out in the fog, but another horse-drawn carriage has appeared, barely visible, and clearly waiting.




"Hells," Ru swears under his breath. "Already being followed." He glances quickly about the square to see if he can find and catch the eye of his companions, but even as he says it, he tells the two gnomes, "Into the carriage, now, and get down away from the windows, curtains or no."

[sblock=OOC]Spot +7 to see if he catches sight of the other members of the party?[/sblock]


----------



## Rhun (Dec 12, 2006)

Having little choice, Torhan follows the gnome in white to Edditomas' place. Hopefully his companions would be brought along in short order.


----------



## industrygothica (Dec 13, 2006)

Darian mutters a few words under his breath, calling upon his minor arcane abilities as he focuses on the jester.  At the same time, he removes his whip from under his cloak.


----------



## kinem (Dec 13, 2006)

(ooc: spot +3, listen +3)

"We will keep you safe" Father Berman says quietly as he makes the sign of the butterfly with his fingers.  He looks around.


----------



## InVinoVeritas (Dec 16, 2006)

The carriage doors open, and father and daughter are ushered inside. "I can hold position or take us back the other way, toward the festival and from there away from the gnomes, just say the word,"  the driver remarks. Ru looks back toward the square, straining to see any sign of the other half of his team. Curse the mists! They obscure a clear view of the festival, leaving behind only shadows, laughter, and multicolored glows of fireworks. The mists are getting thicker, Ru observes. His companions could be anywhere...

*     *     *​
As Darian pulls the whip from his belt, he feels a cooling breeze. The mists appear to tighten behind him, shielding any view of the alleyway from outsiders. Excellent. It will just be he and the jester. The small, pathetic jester, fumbling with his key, trying to find the hole in a cellar door at the end of the alley. The jester turns, and trembling at the imposing figure blocking the mouth of the alley, asks, "M-m-may I help you, s-sir?"

*     *     *​
Having traversed through a few tightly packed winding streets, Torhan stands at Edditomas' shop. "Edditomas - Alchemist" the sign reads in small Common script beneath large gnomish runes. The alchemist's mother pulls out a stout iron key and unlocks the shop. The three gnomes and Torhan enter the shop, Sasha still clinging to Torhan's hand. "There you go. Edditomas' studio is up the stairs, behind the counter," his mother indicates. Inside, a long, wide counter extends the length of the shop. Dried flowers, small pickled animals, powders, and all manner of preparations line the shelves along the back wall. Behind the counter are a number of measuring tools, scoops, tongs, and combining paraphernalia. A staircase leading up and down stands in back right-hand corner of the shop. Torhan notices a faint odor in the air, like sugar and roses...

*     *     *​
Roses. Hieran stops a moment as he follows Darian. He smells roses. As he rounds the corner, he notices the gnome couple, oblivious to the world, oblivious to everything except each other. Even as he stands there, over them, they do not stop. Hieran reaches down to pick up one of the discarded masks. There is a pile of a pink crystal in the mask... this is where the scent is coming from. He looks down the labyrinth of alleys where Darian just went, and--there's someone behind him.

Hieran turns to see two of the gnome in white's women from before. Still masked, tightly wrapped with their colorful cloaks. They stand and wait, just looking...


----------



## industrygothica (Dec 16, 2006)

InVinoVeritas said:
			
		

> As Darian pulls the whip from his belt, he feels a cooling breeze. The mists appear to tighten behind him, shielding any view of the alleyway from outsiders. Excellent. It will just be he and the jester. The small, pathetic jester, fumbling with his key, trying to find the hole in a cellar door at the end of the alley. The jester turns, and trembling at the imposing figure blocking the mouth of the alley, asks, "M-m-may I help you, s-sir?"





If Darian had an alter ego, it'd be taking over right now.  His body temperature is rising from the bloodlust, and he licks his drying lips as he makes his way closer to the jester.  "Your running implies that you have something to hide.  It'd be best for you to go ahead and get that off your chest."


----------



## Rhun (Dec 16, 2006)

Torhan holds a hand out to the gnomes with him, indicating that they should remain where they are. "Do not touch anything...if something has happened to Edditomas, this could very well become a crime scene." With those words stated, the paladin moves through the shop, and not seeing anything of particular note, starts up the stairs.


----------



## kinem (Dec 18, 2006)

"There is danger in both directions" Father Berman says.  "Perrin, I think you should ride with them to protect them; towards the square may be safer but only due to an abundance of witnesses, not lack of suspects.  Meanwhile, Ru and I will stay here to deal with the ruffians, should they attempt to pursue or approach the house."


----------



## jkason (Dec 18, 2006)

*Ru, barbaric human monk*



			
				kinem said:
			
		

> "There is danger in both directions" Father Berman says.  "Perrin, I think you should ride with them to protect them; towards the square may be safer but only due to an abundance of witnesses, not lack of suspects.  Meanwhile, Ru and I will stay here to deal with the ruffians, should they attempt to pursue or approach the house."




Ru hesitates, not sure he should leave his charges, but decides he has to trust people sometime, and if not a priest, then whom?

Ru nods to Father Berman, then turns to the driver. "Keep them safe." It's an order rather than a request. 

Having done all he thinks he can to get the gnomes out, Ru draws his bow, focusing on the other carriage in the distance and pushing his senses to catch other threats should the come their way.


----------



## InVinoVeritas (Jan 5, 2007)

Torhan climbs the stairs and enters the floor-filling chamber above. The scent grows stronger in the studio above; hints of flowers, honey, sweat... it is somewhat dizzying. The studio is not neat. Clothes are strewn all over, and the bed is unmade. A large desk takes up the majority of the room, and on it are the paraphernalia of an alchemist--the tubes, bowls, bubbles, burners... They all have names, surely. And yes, there, in the center of the desk, a paper filled with crystal. A lovely, pink crystal, that smells so sweet... And an open journal. What does it say?

*     *     *​
"Something to hide? Off my chest? No sir! I, uh, just came here to see how Ada was. You are one of the officers with her, right? Is she in any trouble?"

The jester cowers by the alley door, his key slipping from his fingers and landing in the dirt. 

*     *     *​
Perrin heads off in a flash with the gnomes and driver. Ru and Fr. Berman stand their ground as the mystery carriage turns slightly to face them. The coach is black, unadorned. It looks like it may have been converted from a funerary cart. The driver looks at the two policemen. He is big, larger than most humans, and beefy. He wears a black mask with a long nose--easily a foot long--and a wide-brimmed hat. Whip in hand, he puts a finger against his lips.

*     *     *​
(the journal reads)

Success! There must have always been a point at which life could be simulated. Our blood flows without our will, we do not need to remember to breathe, and all the functions of life do not require our conscious effort. How simple, therefore, to create a fly or a bird? Yet even then, can a bird smile? Can a fly understand its existence? Are these deeper emotions solely the domain of the living? No, for the vampire is a mockery of life, yet can sustain itself on a diet of blood. Blood is where the secret lies, and with the blood, there is life.

Yet still, my other research has shown that the higher emotions are governed by simple, predictable rules. A man wronged becomes angry. His heart races as a lovely woman passes. He enjoys a good day's work, a filling meal... all these are well known. With the inclusion of life, all these can be simulated.

I must repeat that these emotions can be simulated. Anger can be misplaced. Love can be created through seduction. People can fool themselves to be happy, trick themselves into sorrow. A bard can elicit exultation or disgust with a few words. 

In all my research there is but one feeling that cannot be simulated. There is one state that cannot be faked, and can only be felt when it is real.

There is truth in pain.

*     *     *​
Darian feels a cool strength. The mists are hiding the sight, muffling the sound of the encounter. Hieran may have been following, but he would have come by now. No, the shape of things is Darian's, and Darian's alone to mold. Even the sounds of the revelry are far away, and even the pop of fireworks cannot be heard... Darian flexes his hand on his whip...

*     *     *​
*SNAP!* The driver's whip cracks!

Ru and Fr. Berman watch as the horses are lashed to an instant gallop. The carriage starts heading straight for them at top speed. The wheels and hooves clatter against the cobblestones in a staccato. The driver raises his whip again, and...

*     *     *​
*SNAP!*

Torhan turns quickly, a sudden sound breaking the reverie. What was that? A window... The shuttered window suddenly flew open! Instincts aflare, Torhan quickly notices a small hand disappear from just outside the window.

Just outside the top of the window.


----------



## industrygothica (Jan 5, 2007)

InVinoVeritas said:
			
		

> "Something to hide? Off my chest? No sir! I, uh, just came here to see how Ada was. You are one of the officers with her, right? Is she in any trouble?"
> 
> The jester cowers by the alley door, his key slipping from his fingers and landing in the dirt.
> 
> ...




"You ran," Darian said matter-of-factly.  "A man with questions doesn't flee from the answers." 

Darian readied his whip, ready to strike.  He wore his own mask, in a sense.  Outwardly, no one could suspect the internal struggle Darian was facing right now, with his whip in hand longing to take the flesh from the tiny, trembling creature in front of him.  No, that was not his place.  He was the law, he was the truth.  But for Darian, he knew, and he could feel the sting of his cigars as his whip cracked in the air, echoing for none to hear, the silent screams music in his tormented head.

In pain there is truth.


----------



## InVinoVeritas (Jan 5, 2007)

industrygothica said:
			
		

> "You ran," Darian said matter-of-factly.  "A man with questions doesn't flee from the answers."




The jester blinks. "What are you going to do to me? . . . What did you do to Ada?"


----------



## Rhun (Jan 5, 2007)

Torhan's battle-hardened instincts set him instantly in motion, and he lunges across the room to the window. Poking his head out, the paladin looks upward, searching for signs of the owner of the small hand...searching for a way to follow.


----------



## kinem (Jan 6, 2007)

(ooc: If the black carriage continues straight, would it go down the street after the carraige carrying the gnomes, or would it be headed for a house and need to change direction?)

Father Berman chides himself for not expecting the driver to charge.  He considers dodging out of the way and attempting to _hold_ or shoot the man, who is obviously guilty of crimes enough, but first takes a quick look at the situation.


----------



## industrygothica (Jan 6, 2007)

InVinoVeritas said:
			
		

> The jester blinks. "What are you going to do to me? . . . What did you do to Ada?"




"Your opportunity for questions has expired," Darian says as he draws closer, feeding from the fear.  "Now it is time for you to answer some.  I believe we'll start with your identity.  Who are you?" 

ooc: If the jester doesn't answer truthfully or hesitates in telling his name, Darian will strike him with the whip once to get his attention, and then ask him again.


----------



## InVinoVeritas (Jan 9, 2007)

Torhan leaps across the room, sticks his head out of the window and looks up. 

Hanging on the outside wall, above the window, clings another gnome. His mask is stark white, frozen in the visage of a snarling vampire. Unruly red hair extends outward behind his mask, and he wears a brown leather outfit that fully covers his frame, including his hands. The gnome clings upside down on the wall, facing Torhan. He looks at Torhan for a split second before scurrying back up the wall and onto the roof, in reverse. A quick check of the wall shows that it is timber and stucco--not particularly well-suited for climbing. 

*     *     *​
Fr. Berman quickly looks around. The road is very narrow, designed for gnomes, and can barely fit the carriage. There would be enough space to hug the wall and avoid the horses and conveyance, but probably not the driver's whip. The driver would have to turn the carriage to continue chasing after Ada and Pigglemorth, because a continued straight run would send the carriage into the plaza and the festivities. 

The priest fights back a panicking instinct of standing still just as the horses, nostrils aflare, spit streaming from their mouths, careen toward him and Ru...

*     *     *​
"My name? Um, it's ... uh ... Templeton..."

_There is hesitation._

*SNAP!*

_Combledorn. A successful gnome crime family with a subtle profile._

"Agh! Combledorn!"

Darian stops a moment. When did that thought about the family name cross his mind? Before or after the gnome said it? 

The jester, Templeton, looks more rattled than hurt at the moment, as he begins to sob.


----------



## Rhun (Jan 9, 2007)

*OOC: Did Torhan spot any easy access to the roof? Ladder, trapdoor, etc?*


----------



## InVinoVeritas (Jan 9, 2007)

Torhan looks around inside, but there is no easy access to the roof. It was slanted slate shingles, he remembers, very common in the neighborhood, and not designed for use by ladder or trap door. There does not appear to be any ladder around, either. There was one downstairs, for use in the apothecary, but it was so small that Torhan would not need it to reach the top shelves.


----------



## Rhun (Jan 9, 2007)

Torhan swears as he realizes he is unable to follow the figure up onto the roof. Perhaps if he wasn't wearing armor, or if Ru were here...but no. Shaking his head, the paladin takes a quick moment to commit what he saw to memory. Then, he retrieves the journal off of the desk, tucks it into his pack, and returns to the shop downstairs. "Come, we should return to the others. I've had enough surprises for one day."


----------



## jkason (Jan 9, 2007)

*Ru Brike, barbaric human monk*



			
				InVinoVeritas said:
			
		

> Fr. Berman quickly looks around. The road is very narrow, designed for gnomes, and can barely fit the carriage. There would be enough space to hug the wall and avoid the horses and conveyance, but probably not the driver's whip. The driver would have to turn the carriage to continue chasing after Ada and Pigglemorth, because a continued straight run would send the carriage into the plaza and the festivities.
> 
> The priest fights back a panicking instinct of standing still just as the horses, nostrils aflare, spit streaming from their mouths, careen toward him and Ru...




Ru swears under his breath. He tumbles aside, keeping his eyes on the driver and his whip, hoping he might still be able to take a shot.

[sblock=OOC]Declaring the driver Ru's Dodge opponent. +1 to AC (total 17). Not sure if he can take a shot on top of the move he'll make or not, but if he can, he will: Attack +5, damage 1d8[/sblock]


----------



## kinem (Jan 9, 2007)

As Father Berman fights his fear of being crushed he decides not to try to freeze the driver with a prayer just yet.  It could lead to trampled gnomes down the road, yet little chance of capturing the driver, as the spell often wears off quickly.

He quickly steps out of the way, drawing his dragon pistol.  He aims for the driver, trying to track the moving target.  He doesn't expect the shot to kill the driver, but a wounded driver could be easier to intimidate or track.  _Lady, may my hands follow your lead._

*BANG!*  He hopes that the horses will be as afraid of the loud report of the pistol as they are of the driver's whip.  

[sblock]With PBS (driver is within 30') and Precise shot
Attack +7 ranged, damage 1d12+1, crit 20/x3
If attack roll is 7 or less, use Luck power to reroll.[/sblock]


----------



## InVinoVeritas (Jan 15, 2007)

As Torhan descends the staircase, Sasha stands at the base of the stairs, anxiety clear in her eyes. The mother stands in the middle of the room, her bright, rosy-cheeked mask conflicting with her tense posture and wringing hands.

The gnome in white speaks for all of them: "We heard a noise--what happened? What surprise? Will you be able to find Edditomas?"

He adds, "Also, if you are done here... I believe Sasha would like a word with you? In private?" Sasha puts her hands together in a pleading gesture.

*     *     *​
Ru and Fr. Berman throw their backs against the walls as the carriage goes barreling past. With a quick move Ru fires at the driver, wounding him squarely in the shoulder. Fr. Berman shakily pulls his pistol and takes aim... but his hands cannot hold still to connect with the target... *BANG!* His shot goes wild, but ricochets off a merchant's sign to graze the driver after all. "Bless the lady," he thinks.

The driver wraps his whip around Ru's arm and pulls. No stranger to a contest, Ru braces himself and pulls back--hard. The driver almost topples from his seat, but manages to loose the whip from around Ru's arm and release him. 

The carriage careens past Ru and the priest, but does not manage to run over either person. Fr. Berman notes at least one more figure in the carriage--a squat man with a white mask with an extremely long nose watches as he passes the two policemen.


----------



## Rhun (Jan 15, 2007)

Torhan looks over his gnome companions. "The noise was nothing worth noting," he says. Turning to look at Sasha, he nods. "Yes, I am done here for now. Let us speak."


----------



## jkason (Jan 15, 2007)

*Ru Brike, barbaric human monk*



			
				InVinoVeritas said:
			
		

> The carriage careens past Ru and the priest, but does not manage to run over either person. Fr. Berman notes at least one more figure in the carriage--a squat man with a white mask with an extremely long nose watches as he passes the two policemen.




"It's sweet how he thinks he's getting away," Ru boasts with a smile to the priest. His eyes seem to focus inward, and the officer bolts after the carriage at a speed to rival the horses drawing it.

[sblock=OOC]Ru's base move is 50' and he's carrying a light load. I'm not sure if the horses are or not, but he should at least be able to keep pace by running for a round or two. For now, he's still carrying his bow.[/sblock]


----------



## industrygothica (Jan 16, 2007)

"Tell me, Combledorn, what do you know about what happened here last night?"


----------



## Boddynock (Jan 16, 2007)

_"Roses."_

_"Now what do we have here? Hmm, pink crystal - the perfume's definitely coming from here."_

_"Ah, company."_

These thoughts flick through Abass' mind in a moment. His attention captured by the scent of roses; stooping to pick up a mask and examine the crystals therein; turning to look at the two women - all these actions follow on smoothly, one after another. Just as smoothly, he transfers the mask from right hand to left, then takes a scrap of silk cloth out of one of the many pockets in his clothes. Picking up a pinch of the crystals in the cloth - careful not to touch them with bare skin - he drops the mask, folds the cloth tightly, and bestows it in another pocket for later examination.

Sparing just one more glance at the couple - to make sure they are still oblivious, not merely acting - he turns to the women and says, "Yes? What is it?"


----------



## kinem (Jan 17, 2007)

_Surely that richochet was Fated to happen.  It shows that I am on the right path._ 

Father Berman follows after the carriage as quickly as he can, though not as swiftly as his athletic companion.


----------



## InVinoVeritas (Jan 17, 2007)

*Hieran*

The couple does not quit their embrace nor their rapt attention on each other for an instant. They are clearly lost in their own world.

In this one, the two women turn to each other a moment. Then, the cloak of one of them billows out, revealing her black, tight outfit--and her surprisingly skinny frame. Hieran figures he could reach around her bicep with his hand and still touch thumb and forefinger. In addition, she has a tail, and her hands end in paws. Perhaps they are part of some bizarre costume? 

In any case, she nods, takes a little hop, and gestures back towards the main square. Her companion stands motionless and silent, keeping her cloak tight around her.

*     *     *​
*Ru and Fr. Berman*

Fr. Berman keeps up as best he can, and marvels as Ru charges after the carriage like an enraged ox. It may be tough to outrun a charging chariot in most situations, but the constant need for the large carriage to navigate the tight space of the street gives Ru the opening he is looking for. He leaps, clearing about thirty feet to land on the back trunk of the quickly receding carriage. He braces himself as he looks in through the carriage's rear window: two men, with white masks and long noses, wrapped in grey cloaks, sit in the cabin, and stare at Ru. They do not move from their seated positions.

The carriage careens toward the main square. It will have to turn soon.

*     *     *​
*Torhan*

The gnome in white pulls out a key. "Madripooglia, we should wait outside. It would be most polite."  

"Oh, yes, definitely, can't expect one to be barefaced in polite company," the mother replies. She steps outside.

Sasha goes over to her companion. He inserts the key into the keyhole in her mask's mouth. It clicks, and he carefully takes the mask off and hands it to her. He whispers something in Gnomish with a comforting tone, and leaves the alchemist's shop.

Mask in her hands, Sasha turns to Torhan. Her smile is wide, a deep pink. Her hair is fresh, wavy, and honey colored. Her skin is slightly orange, like an unfinished redwood, and her eyes are a large, haunting cerulean. Gnomes always seems to have large eyes. 

As Sasha approaches, she says, "Thank you for listening to me. I don't know what you must think of me, but... you seemed like the one I could trust. You took the time to choose a new face, and came to assist, not... accuse. I don't have anything to add to your case, but with this new year starting with a death and a disappearance, I can't help myself. I'm scared. Thank you for helping us. Thank you for protecting us. I... only wish I had more to offer you. You make me feel safe, secure."  

Standing on tiptoe in front of Torhan, Sasha reaches up to grab his elbow. "Would it be... I mean, would you object if I could kiss you? It is our way, but I know the giants are very formal, and would not ask such a thing."

She looks down, nervously, at the locking mask in her hand. "I trust you. You're not as scary as that one with the mustache..."

*     *     *​
*Darian*

Darian fills the passage with his presence, and his whip. Templeton looks furtively around. The sniveling whimper in his voice sounds so strange against the confident sneer of his mask. "Y-You took Ada away. The celebrations had started, and Ada appeared at the clocktower door, screaming. The police--you came. You took Ada, and... there was this body. Covered in a white sheet. No one knew who it was. No one knew who we were. We're all celebrating, and we suddenly can't be sure of who we are anymore.... Please, what did you do to Ada?"

He cringes suddenly, realizing he just asked a question.


----------



## Boddynock (Jan 17, 2007)

Abass raises an eyebrow at the surprising appearance of the woman, then shakes his head at the pantomimed return.

"I think not," he says drily. "My colleague has gone on ahead, and may require my assistance. If you wish to remain here, I will return with him as soon as I may."

[sblock=OOC]Knowledge (Arcana/Local/Planes) +11/+11/+5 to identify the species of the woman, or any similar creatures.[/sblock]


----------



## industrygothica (Jan 17, 2007)

InVinoVeritas said:
			
		

> *Darian*
> 
> Darian fills the passage with his presence, and his whip. Templeton looks furtively around. The sniveling whimper in his voice sounds so strange against the confident sneer of his mask. "Y-You took Ada away. The celebrations had started, and Ada appeared at the clocktower door, screaming. The police--you came. You took Ada, and... there was this body. Covered in a white sheet. No one knew who it was. No one knew who we were. We're all celebrating, and we suddenly can't be sure of who we are anymore.... Please, what did you do to Ada?"
> 
> He cringes suddenly, realizing he just asked a question.




"You know her.  You are close?  Yes, that's it.  Your concern belies you."  Darian's tobacco stained teeth show themselves as the corners of his mouth upturn in knowing grin.  "How close are you?" he asks as he inches closer to the gnome.  "Maybe close enough to have been watching her?  Or maybe you were even with her?" 

Darian stands up straight and looks down his crooked nose at the cowarding Combledorn.  "Honesty is your only option now, and I may forget that you've broken our deal by asking a question."


----------



## jkason (Jan 18, 2007)

*Ru Brike, barbaric human monk*



			
				InVinoVeritas said:
			
		

> *Ru and Fr. Berman*
> 
> Fr. Berman keeps up as best he can, and marvels as Ru charges after the carriage like an enraged ox. It may be tough to outrun a charging chariot in most situations, but the constant need for the large carriage to navigate the tight space of the street gives Ru the opening he is looking for. He leaps, clearing about thirty feet to land on the back trunk of the quickly receding carriage. He braces himself as he looks in through the carriage's rear window: two men, with white masks and long noses, wrapped in grey cloaks, sit in the cabin, and stare at Ru. They do not move from their seated positions.
> 
> The carriage careens toward the main square. It will have to turn soon.




There are times when Ru regrets trading his inner fire for inner focus. The occasional bursts of strength he had back then would come in handy right now. Still, you work with what you have, he thinks. Deciding the three people (including the driver) would be better dealt with if he could take some wind out of all their sails at once, Ru swings himself over to the closest axle and lashes out with a vicious kick, hoping to knock the wheel loose and cripple the carriage.

[sblock=OOC] I've never tried anything like this, so I'm not sure what's the best course of action: attacking the wheel/axle or trying to break it with a Str check. I'll just throw in all the stats I figure might come into play and let you decide:

Climb +7, Balance +5 (for movement)
Tumble +7 (if he falls / the carriage tips, etc.) 
Str. 16 (+3)
Unarmed attack +6 (or +4/+4 if you decide angling to the wheel is only a 5' step and he can take a full round action to flurry) / damage 1d6+3 [/sblock]


----------



## Boddynock (Jan 18, 2007)

[sblock=Go, Ru!]  Nice!  [/sblock]


----------



## Rhun (Jan 18, 2007)

Torhan is immediately suspicious of Sasha's request, having heard one too many stories about men who have kissed a newly acquainted female to wake up hours later and find themselves robbed or worse. The image of his kidneys being harvested for use as spell components momentarily flashes through his mind. 

Still, Sasha seems harmless enough...but that was something the paladin had the ability to check. Bringing his ability to detect the presence of evil into play, the holy warrior prepares himself for the inevitable taint from the city, hoping that the small woman before him will not overpower Paridon's foul presence.


----------



## InVinoVeritas (Jan 21, 2007)

*Hieran*

Hieran marvels at the creature before him. Skeleton or other animated corpse? Skinny enough, probably, but too willful and lively. Some bizarre amalgam of evil? She does not conform to any of the standard configurations of denizens from beyond. Some form of shifter? He knows of creatures that could masquerade as human, but they never require masks...

That, more than anything, concerns him. A monster typically hides its form until it attacks. Why would she reveal herself in such a banal manner?

She responds to Hieran's statement by sticking her paws on her hips and petulantly stamping her foot (humanoid foot--she is not an animal shaper). She crosses her arms and plops herself down by the wall (ignoring the position of the tail--it is an unfamiliar part of her form), next to the oblivious couple. 

Her companion lets out a muffled chuckle, looks at Hieran, and moves on down the walkway, in the direction that Darian went. She turns back to Hieran to see if he follows. 

Hieran looks one last time at the pouting creature. What would it mean if she were not some fell beast, but just a gnome after all?

*     *     *​
*Darian*

"Honesty,"  Templeton sobs, "Very well. Ada and I were together. In the clock tower. She loves to show me how everything works inside. I could never understand it all, but it is quite beautiful. She's quite beautiful. The New Year chimes had finished, and the two of us stood up by the clock face. I... had something to ask, grabbed a chain that was pulling me up, and... that's when we noticed the body hanging above me on the chain..."

As he says this, the air around him seems to change. It is as if the mists recede at this moment, that the threat of brutality has been averted. Templeton will speak now, and fully, about what happened last night, and all it took was a light rap on the mask with the whip. _In pain is truth._ Templeton finishes with one last sentence.

"But not before Ada said yes. She's my fiancée."

Darian senses someone watching behind him. He turns, and sees one of the keyhole-masked women from earlier in a large cloak.


----------



## InVinoVeritas (Jan 21, 2007)

*Torhan*






Edditomas' Apothecary​
Torhan steels himself as he shifts his vision. The world seems to fade and decay before his eyes as he invites the darkness into his consciousness. That accursed taint is everywhere. For a moment, Torhan hopes that Sasha appears pure, free of the corruption around them, but no. She, like his fellow policemen, is stained. Torhan thanks the Lady that at least, she does not overpower the area with evil. 

Still, there is something notable about her. Her form wavers and flickers, as if a ghost of her, within her, tries to separate its identity from herself, stretching and twisting. Torhan had seen this many times before. Criminals, the dispossessed, rebellious children, anyone who felt or acted against the rigidity of Paridon society had this odd agitation of the soul. It was not necessarily evil, though... that always seemed to be well within the mores of Paridon.

[sblock=ooc]Photo by Rob Townsend.[/sblock]


----------



## InVinoVeritas (Jan 21, 2007)

*Ru and Fr. Berman*

Ru repositions himself on the back of the carriage as it barrels down the street. The back wheels rumble as the horses pull the conveyance at a full gallop. Hanging down, almost underneath the carriage, he delivers a sharp kick to the axle. It remains intact. He delivers a second savage kick, and he notes that the axle has started to splinter, but is still fully functional at this time. 

However, his foot slips on the quickly rotating axle, and he falls backward. He catches himself just at the last possible instant, holding for dear life on the rear step of the carriage. He feels the cobblestones brushing against his short hair, and watches the pebbles kicked up from the horses pass by his face.

The carriage door opens, and one of the beak-masked figures jumps out. Instead of a hard landing on the stones, however, he flaps his grey-cloaked arms and lands lightly behind the carriage. He continues his somewhat comical flapping as runs--and floats--toward Fr. Berman.

Despite his unleveraged stance, Ru manages to pull himself back up into a fighting position at the rear of the carriage. And not a moment too soon--the driver looks down at Ru, perched on the roof of the carriage and looking over the rear, at Ru. The driver pulls the crossbow bolt out of his shoulder as he speaks in a familiar voice: "Ah, Ru! Good to see you. I have something of yours."


----------



## industrygothica (Jan 21, 2007)

Darian stows his whip and starts to escort Templeton out of the alley, with an gentle hand on his shoulder.  "M'lady," he says upon seeing her.  "We were just leaving the area, if you please."


----------



## Boddynock (Jan 21, 2007)

With a final look at the pouting figure, Abass turns and follows the other towards Darian.


----------



## kinem (Jan 22, 2007)

Father Berman, seeing the beaked figure leap out of the carriage and start towards him, stops in his tracks and reloads his dragon pistol.  

"Stop in the names of the law and the Lady!" the priest commands.  Nervous despite his faith, he prepares to fire in case the caped creep does not comply.  

(ooc: How far is he?)


----------



## InVinoVeritas (Jan 22, 2007)

*Hieran and Darian*

Templeton offers no resistance to Darian as he is directed. The two reach the mouth of the alley, and the woman steps to the side to let them pass. She looks over toward Hieran, who approaches.


[sblock=Fr. Berman]The beaked figure is about 40 ft away.[/sblock]


----------



## Rhun (Jan 22, 2007)

Convinced that it is safe, Torhan kneels down near Sasha. "I believe I can permit a kiss...it is your way, after all."


----------



## industrygothica (Jan 22, 2007)

"I believe we have another witness," Darian says to Abass as they exit the alley.  He's still clenching tightly on to the gnomes clothing, but is otherwise friendlier than before.  "What's with the audience?" he asks Abass in reference to the others.


----------



## Boddynock (Jan 23, 2007)

Abass examines the young gnome appraisingly before turning his presence to Darian again.

"As yet, I do not know. They want our presence back in the square. I felt it wiser to find you immediately. Shall we go?"


----------



## kinem (Jan 23, 2007)

InVinoVeritas said:
			
		

> The beaked figure is about 40 ft away.




If Father Berman has time, and if the masked madman continues his charge, Father Berman will fire at him when he is about 15' away.  _This is no time to lose faith.  Lady help me._


----------



## InVinoVeritas (Jan 23, 2007)

*Ru*

The driver responds mockingly to Ru's surprise and confusion. "Oh..."  he says.

He looks back to the vacated driver's seat, the galloping steeds, and the festivities straight ahead in the plaza.

He turns back to Ru, cackling maliciously. "Oops."


----------



## InVinoVeritas (Jan 23, 2007)

*Hieran and Darian*

The jester in Darian's tow looks cowed. The mask hides most of what he is feeling, but he does not resist being held by Darian, and does not look hurt. 

The masked lady nods in agreement with Hieran, and leads back down the walkway, past the gnome couple and the other woman. No longer sulking, the pawed and tailed one is spotted on all fours, rubbing her face into the discarded mask. She suddenly looks up with a start, pink crystals smeared uselessly all over her own mask. She stands back up. Her companion passes her by, shaking her head.


----------



## InVinoVeritas (Jan 23, 2007)

*Torhan*

Sasha smiles, relieved and excited. In one swift motion, she whisks off Torhan's mask and kisses him. Deeply. 

Torhan is first surprised at how passionate the kiss is. He then notices something gritty and sticky in the kiss, like hard candy. It tastes like cherries, and feels like fire. And then an odd sensation comes over him... In that kiss, that moment, he sees a new possibility. His love, his devotion to his path, everything he holds dear... can be found in Sasha. Here is someone who showed him trust, overcame her fear of authority to confide in him, removed her "new face" to speak with him, and shows him love. Images of a lifetime of devotion to another, of finding that fleeting sense of conviction every day waking beside him. She could be his confidant, his companion during the rough times, his goddess. She could--

No. He has his conviction. He has his strength. He has chosen his path, and he would never throw it away for some simple tradition from another race. He breaks the kiss to ward off the feelings, and rubs his lips to remove the rosy traces left behind. He looks as Sasha, and she is afraid.

Still close to his face, Sasha whispers, "No, please, don't resist, I won't hurt you. Please, he said I could have a new face if you came to love me. I don't want to wear that thing again. Please, it's okay..."

[sblock=ooc]Good time to make a saving throw.[/sblock]


----------



## InVinoVeritas (Jan 23, 2007)

*Fr. Berman*

Hastily, Fr. Berman gets out the dragon powder. Uncork the powder, pour in a measured amount, insert the bullet--where is the bullet?

The beaked figure, saying nothing, flaps his arms and skitters along like a broken kite, coming closer, closer...

_Two hands, _ Fr. Berman thinks, _I only have two hands._ Cork the powder horn, let it drop, fish out the bullet from the pouch--why is this taking so long??

The man's head bobs in a birdlike fashion. His cloak covers him completely, making him look like some kind of grey, misshapen sheet.

Drop the bullet in the pistol--there!

*BANG!!!*

Close range, the shot is a sure thing. It hits, and a bloody spot appears in one of the beaked man's arms. That was a good shot, very strong.

Yet he does not drop, finishes closing, and pecks the priest forcefully in the chest.

Through the pain, Fr. Berman sees the man's eyes. They are driven, and seem at peace, despite the tear that comes out of the mask's eye socket.

[sblock=ooc]Take 5 points of damage.[/sblock]


----------



## jkason (Jan 23, 2007)

*Ru Brike, AC 16 / 17 vs. Lug (Dodge). HP 30*



			
				InVinoVeritas said:
			
		

> *Ru*
> 
> The driver responds mockingly to Ru's surprise and confusion. "Oh..."  he says.
> 
> ...




"Lug, you always were a nutty moron," Ru growls. Knowing his time is short, Ru focuses his attention and strikes. If he can hit the right nerve cluster, Lug wouldn't be able to maintain his balance, and the road would take care of him.

[sblock=OOC]I'm not sure if he'll need to move to do it, but Ru's going to try a Stunning Strike against Lug. The rules for stunned only mention not being able to hold onto anything and losing Dex bonus, but at the very least that loss of Dex bonus might make him fail a balance check, so it's worth a try.

Unarmed attack +6, damage 1d6+3. If that hits, Lug has to make a Fort save vs. DC 14 or be stunned for a round.[/sblock]


----------



## Rhun (Jan 24, 2007)

Torhan stands and looks down at Sasha, his face unreadable. "Who said that? And what compulsion did you attempt to use on me?" His voice is stern, but more curious than angry.


----------



## kinem (Jan 24, 2007)

Father Berman, hurt but not too terribly, backs five feet away from the masked madman.  The priest had expected an attack, but certainly not by means of a peck with the lunatic's mask.  He decides that before he kills the misguided freak, he ought to see the man's face.

"Lady, let this man be still, I pray."  He casts _hold person_, though knowing it is a short term solution at best.  (ooc: DC 15)

If it works, he will attempt to disarm the man of his mask and any other weapons.  If not, he will simply begin to reload his pistol again.


----------



## InVinoVeritas (Jan 28, 2007)

*Hieran and Darian*

As Hieran and Darian observe the strange woman, a loud, sharp sound is heard. First, they think that it is another firework, but then they realize--that was a pistol.


----------



## InVinoVeritas (Jan 28, 2007)

*Torhan*

Sasha whispers, "Just a love potion, honest. I covered my mouth in it... And... you know who made this deal for me. The one I'm with."  She gestures toward the front door, and the gnome in white beyond. "Alek."  

Alek stands outside patiently, alone. He checks a pocket watch.

"You know what's crazy?"  Sasha continues, "I think the potion is affecting me... I don't want to leave you."  She looks down and hands Torhan her mask. "Still, I suppose you think I'm terrible, now. You probably should just help me put this back on," she sighs.


----------



## InVinoVeritas (Jan 29, 2007)

*Ru and Fr. Berman*

Ru flips himself upward from his position in an attempt to kick Lug in the neck. He connects, but finds his neck surrounded by a thick layer of muscle. 

"Ow!" Lug responds. "How did you--never mind. Get off this thing, NOW, and you won't have to investigate a whole bunch of little gnome death, got it?"  He reaches down in an attempt to peel Ru off the back of the carriage. He grabs a hold of Ru's collar.

Fr. Berman finishes his prayer, and the madman's movements slow for a second. Yet... with that peace in his eyes, he feels a conviction greater than the prayer. The priest barely manages to load his next bullet before getting his buckler up in time to fend off another pecking.

Ru notes that Lug's mask has made space for his overly large nostrils. _There's no muscle there,_ he thinks. As Lug tries to pull Ru up, Ru slams his fingers up Lug's nose. Blood runs forth immediately, and a shocked Lug topples off the end of the carriage into a crumpled, rolling heap on the cobblestones.

[sblock=ooc]Ru connects for 4 damage, but Lug makes the save. He attempts to start a grapple, but fails... and opens himself to an attack of opportunity by Ru. Ru attempts a second stunning attack, which connects for 9 damage, and Lug fails this second save. 

Fr. Berman takes a 5' step, casts his spell, and the madman saves. His attack is unsuccessful.[/sblock]


----------



## Rhun (Jan 29, 2007)

"You are not terrible, but love should come from the heart," says Torhan, smiling down at Sasha with compassion in his eyes. "Not from some potion. Now quickly, tell me about this Alek."


----------



## kinem (Jan 30, 2007)

_Damn._ Father Berman can't shake the feeling that the masked madman isn't just evil, but really thinks he's a bird.  _He may be under a spell.  I may be slaying an innocent man._

_But if Ezra wanted him to, he would have halted in his tracks.  Clearly he is fated to die.  If I must slay one innocent man or one thousand, I must not hesitate or look back._

He fires his dragon pistol again at the beaked freak.  He will reload again if the man doesn't go down, stepping back a bit.  (ooc: to avoid AOO)


----------



## industrygothica (Jan 30, 2007)

Darian hears the shot and tightens his grip on the gnome as he hurries out of the alley.


----------



## jkason (Jan 30, 2007)

*Ru Brike, barbaric human monk*



			
				InVinoVeritas said:
			
		

> Ru notes that Lug's mask has made space for his overly large nostrils. _There's no muscle there,_ he thinks. As Lug tries to pull Ru up, Ru slams his fingers up Lug's nose. Blood runs forth immediately, and a shocked Lug topples off the end of the carriage into a crumpled, rolling heap on the cobblestones.




Ru swallows the gloating he's about to spout forth, remembering that he still has a runaway carriage to deal with. Hoping his inner focus still does him well, he moves to pull himself up and over the carriage to pull it to a stop.

[sblock=OOC]Since there's no longer a combatant to deal with, I'm thinking stopping the horses is a better option than beating at the wheel while trying not to fall off and under said wheel. Skills I think might be relevant to this (let me know if I missed one):

Balance +5, Climb +7, Jump +17, Ride +6, Tumble +7[/sblock]


----------



## InVinoVeritas (Feb 2, 2007)

*Torhan*

Sasha furtively looks outside at Alek. "No time... Just say you love me, and I'll tell you later."

Sasha jumps up and grabs hold of Torhan, replacing his mask just as Alek enters the room. "Sasha, I hope all is well,"  he says, "we shouldn't keep the officer waiting with our trifles."

"Oh, most definitely," Sasha purrs, her attitude suddenly shifting from pleading to sultry. "We've grown quite fond of each other. Haven't we, pet?"

Sasha turns to face Torhan, and there--just a flash--a look of desperation gets through her leer.


----------



## InVinoVeritas (Feb 2, 2007)

*Darian, Ru, and Fr. Berman*

Leaving Hieran and the women behind, Darian pulls Templeton out of the walkpaths back onto Markovstrasse. The scene before him is surreal. Ru clambers over the roof of a runaway carriage, moving away from the action at full tilt toward the festivities. A large heap of a man moans as he slowly and gingerly picks himself up from the cobblestones. And about 40 feet past that, Fr. Berman is leveling his pistol at some masked man, who is flapping his encloaked arms wildly and desperately... pecking at him.

Fr. Berman fires, and open another bloody patch on the madman. He still closes with the priest, but is too dazed to effectively strike him. It gives him the moment he needs to reload his pistol.

Ru climbs over the roof of the cab easily enough and tries to issue commands to the horses. He grabs the reins, and feels the bile of fear rise in his throat as he watches the carriage get nearer and nearer... Masked faces have turned to notice the impending carnage...

Ru pulls hard. The wheels of the carriage groan and skitter. The horses change their speed, and the entire carriage shudders as Ru desperately turns the carriage. There is not enough time to stop. But there is enough to swing the carriage, violently, back onto the Queen's Avenue, still following the police carriage, and avoiding the crowds. There is screaming. There is calls to watch out. But the carriage, and disaster, is averted.

Adrenaline pumping madly through his body, Ru barely notices the sharp pain at his throat. A moment later, he clutches his bleeding neck, gasps for breath, and looks behind him. 

Emerging through a trap door in the roof of the carriage is the second beaked passenger. He is hunched, musclebound, and hirsute. In his meaty hand, he wields--ever so delicately, with pinky raised--a scalpel.





[sblock=ooc]Fr. Berman hits for 8 damage and reloads. The madman misses.

The relevant skill for Ru in this case is Handle Animal (at +0, I've checked). Oh, and Spot, too.  His madman got in a sneak attack for 18 damage.

Photo by Cody Custard.[/sblock]


----------



## Rhun (Feb 2, 2007)

*Torhan*

Acting? That certainly wasn't one of the skills he had learned; neither during his martial or spiritual training. Still, could it be all that different from conducting a negotiation? Turning to Sasha at her question, the paladin nods his head. "We certainly have, my love. We certainly have."


----------



## jkason (Feb 2, 2007)

*Ru Brike, barbaric human monk*



			
				InVinoVeritas said:
			
		

> Ru pulls hard. The wheels of the carriage groan and skitter. The horses change their speed, and the entire carriage shudders as Ru desperately turns the carriage. There is not enough time to stop. But there is enough to swing the carriage, violently, back onto the Queen's Avenue, still following the police carriage, and avoiding the crowds. There is screaming. There is calls to watch out. But the carriage, and disaster, is averted.
> 
> Adrenaline pumping madly through his body, Ru barely notices the sharp pain at his throat. A moment later, he clutches his bleeding neck, gasps for breath, and looks behind him.
> 
> Emerging through a trap door in the roof of the carriage is the second beaked passenger. He is hunched, musclebound, and hirsute. In his meaty hand, he wields--ever so delicately, with pinky raised--a scalpel.




Ru's shock falls quickly and neatly to anger. Twisting the reins in his hands, Ru yanks back to stop the beasts, using the momentum to also throw his weight into an elbow he aims at his enemy's solar plexus.

[sblock=OOC]Okay, if I'm reading things right, Ru can handle the horses (one assumes they've been taught how to stop, so it's not pushing) as a move action, which leaves him a standard action to attack (and since "unarmed" is basically any avalailable bony appendage, an elbow works as well as a fist or foot and sounds better in terms of flavor, I'd think). 

So, Handle Animal +0, Unarmed attack +6, 1d6+3 damage. And let's throw in that last Stunning Strike while we're at it to try to get rid of that damn scalpel.

Also, given current circumstances, Ru will switch Dodge opponents, so his AC is 17 vs. Scalpel Bird. 

I think that covers everything. If you want to rule that Ru can't stop the horses and hit the guy, Ru will go for hitting the guy, which might as well be a flurry in that case (+4/+4 for two attacks rather than +6 on one).[/sblock]


----------



## kinem (Feb 5, 2007)

Father Berman was not surprised that the crazy bird mask was proving a poor weapon; it is no coincidence that most human weapons are designed to be used in the hands rather than on the face.  The gods had gifted Man with hands to manipulate tools, not with a beak; that is Man's fate.

The Father, on the other hand, wields one of the most advanced weapons known to Man: a pistol.  Fate must be on his side.  He fires again at the madman, and will reload again if the man doesn't drop.


----------



## InVinoVeritas (Feb 6, 2007)

*Torhan*

The words come forth hollowly from Torhan's mouth. Acting, performance... he is clearly more used to acting with conviction than anything that might be deceit. No, not deceit... Sasha needs rescuing, and this is the simplest way to do it without hurting anyone... Love Sasha? One must feel compassion for everyone, so yes, she is loved...

Alek stops and stares at Torhan. His mask presents a literally stony response to Torhan's comment. Does he see through it? But no, there is no ruse. What is there to see through? Does he see Torhan's doubt?

"Ha, well, then I guess the two of you should stick together. Here, Sasha, you'll probably want to whisper sweet nothings into his ear. Here, let me help you with a new face,"  he finally responds, pulling out a series of veils. Sasha dutifully lets the veils be tied around her head. When finished, only her eyes are visible.

"Thank you," Sasha replies. "Tell the other girls they can find a new playmate."

"They always do... In any case, we mustn't stay here. I'll go ahead and if I find Kitten and Marionette or the other policemen, I'll make sure we all meet up at the face stand again."  He turns to Torhan, speaking with a friendly, helpful tone. "Many thanks for your help, today, and please, let me know if I can be of service to you this fine New Year. Ask anyone for Alekalargo Combledorn. They'll find me. Or I'll find you."

With a tip of his hat and a twirl of his cane, Alek heads out the door into the empty street.
An odd sound can be heard outside, as if it came from around the corner. Something like a runaway carriage, steadily breaking down and crashing.


----------



## InVinoVeritas (Feb 6, 2007)

*Ru*

The horses scream out at the sudden command to stop. The carriage lurches, flies up, crashes against the wall, and simply adds to the furious momentum of Ru's elbow. It lands squarely in the madman's midsection, and he falls backward, hard, into the carriage, trap door falling back into place. 

Ru takes a moment to get his bearings. His throat is slashed, yet the carriage has crashed, with the madman inside. He may be slightly scraped from being pressed against the wall of some apartment, but he is none the worse for wear. Clambering over to the carriage door, he opens it up to check its occupant.

Yet the carriage sits empty. Surprised, Ru looks up in time to watch the hunched bird-man, bloody scalpel still in hand, run on tiptoe around a corner into an alley. 

[sblock=ooc]Ru scores a critical against the madman for 16 damage! He drops into the carriage but rolls a lucky 20 on his save... so he feints, and runs away.[/sblock]


----------



## industrygothica (Feb 6, 2007)

Darian turns to the masked gnome in his grasp.  "Stay here, or I _will_ find you."  He then lets him go and runs to help his companions.

[sblock=ooc]I'm not sure of everyone's position, but if Darian can get close enough, he'll do whatever he can.[/sblock]


----------



## Rhun (Feb 6, 2007)

Torhan waits until Alek disappears from sight. Then turning to Sasha, he speaks. "Come. We must find out what is going on." Grabbing the small woman's hand, Torhan pulls her along in the direction from which the sound is coming.


----------



## jkason (Feb 6, 2007)

*Ru Brike, barbaric human monk*



			
				InVinoVeritas said:
			
		

> Yet the carriage sits empty. Surprised, Ru looks up in time to watch the hunched bird-man, bloody scalpel still in hand, run on tiptoe around a corner into an alley.




"This day just keeps getting better," Ru grumbles sarcastically. Hoping he hasn't conveniently crashed the carriage near a readied ambush, Ru decides to press what advantage he has while he still has it. Leaping from the carriage, he bolts after the bird mask, drawing his kama as he rounds the corner

[sblock=OOC]Hooray for criticals! 

+17 Jump, +7 Tumble, 50' base move (run of 200'). Spot / Listen of +7 looking for that ambush. [/sblock]


----------



## InVinoVeritas (Feb 9, 2007)

*Torhan and Ru*

Torhan and Sasha, both masked, hand in hand, run toward the sound of the crash. The slender walkway leads back out onto the Queen's Way, where two horses stand sheepishly, tethered to an overturned black cart. A trail of blood leads away from the cart, leading toward an alleyway. At the mouth of the alley, the source of the blood is clear--Ru, kama in one hand, his throat in his other, acts to stem the red stream trailing down his arm onto the avenue.

At the end of the alley, Ru sees his quarry. The hunchbacked bird-man works feverishly to lift a drain grate, making exaggerated yet silent movements to protect his badly bruised midsection. 

The sewers are a bad place. There are rumors of all manner of creatures and demons that roam in its depths. The city claims that they have been clear for years, and the unlucky who become its workers have not died at the rates described in the past, but everyone knows to avoid the sewers. The masked man must be desperate indeed.


----------



## InVinoVeritas (Feb 9, 2007)

*Fr. Berman, Darian, and Hieran*

As Darian runs ahead, Hieran steps up to place a hand on Templeton's shoulder. "I would do as he says," Hieran counsels. The jester obediently stays put.

Darian approaches quickly, wondering what the best thing he could do would be. He sees the long, unwieldly bill of the madman, and realizes, whip in hand, that this will be easy to remove. 

Fr. Berman stares coldly and confidently at the madman. The policeman wields the power of law, the voice of the city, and the fiery steel of technology against this... person, this... less of a man. This animal-thing. No, there is no way that he is in the wrong. 

Darian lashes out with his whip to wrest the mask off the madman at the same time that Fr. Berman aims, and fires.

Fr. Berman opens a deep wound to the chest, no doubt one worthy of a kill. Darian wraps the end around the beak and pulls--and with a sickening, wet crack, the madman's neck is broken by the high torque and sudden chest wound. The mask does not come off.

The priest, watching this surprise occur in front of him, realizes why... underneath the beak, about where the madman's mouth should be, is a keyhole.


----------



## Rhun (Feb 9, 2007)

"Wait here," says Torhan to Sasha. "I must help my companion." The paladin moves to Ru's side, and seeing the extent of his injuries, lays his hands upon the injured lawman. Torhan channels his divine power into Ru, doing what he can to close the dreadful wound.


*Lay on Hands to heal Ru 10 points, leaving Torhan with 2 points left for the day*


----------



## jkason (Feb 9, 2007)

*Ru Brike, barbaric human monk*



			
				InVinoVeritas said:
			
		

> At the end of the alley, Ru sees his quarry. The hunchbacked bird-man works feverishly to lift a drain grate, making exaggerated yet silent movements to protect his badly bruised midsection.
> 
> The sewers are a bad place. There are rumors of all manner of creatures and demons that roam in its depths. The city claims that they have been clear for years, and the unlucky who become its workers have not died at the rates described in the past, but everyone knows to avoid the sewers. The masked man must be desperate indeed.




"Stand down or I'll _put_ you down!" Ru growls as he closes on the bird-man. If his warning isn't heeded with surrender, Ru lashes out with a foot, looking to at least manage a prisoner out of this (literal) carriage-wreck of an encounter. 

[sblock=OOC]Intimidate +4. 

Birdy is still Ru's Dodge opponent, so AC 17 vs. his attacks.

If the bird-man doesn't stand down, unarmed attack (choosing to deal nonlethal damage): Attack +6, (nonlethal) damage 1d6+3.

Not sure if the lay on hands healing happens before or after Ru's actions, so I'll save the response to that for next post.  [/sblock]


----------



## kinem (Feb 10, 2007)

Father Berman looks down at the birdman, then up at Darian.

"Well met!" he says.  "Let's check on Ru and his carriage.  This suspect isn't going anywhere."

If there's no objection he will head the way the carriage went.


----------



## InVinoVeritas (Feb 22, 2007)

*Fr. Berman and Darian*

Hieran calls out, "Go ahead and check on the others. I'll get some enforcers to help tidy up this mess and meet you back at the headquarters."

Darian and Fr. Berman head on, past a line of gawking masked gnomes, to follow the carriage. 

*Ru and Torhan*

In response to Torhan, Sasha responds, "Yes, my love--Officer! Yes, Officer."  She leans against the wall by the carriage, holding herself.

Torhan lays a hand on Ru just as he issues his challenge. It hurts terribly to speak, what with the sliced throat, but he croaks it out, if poorly. Thankfully, as Ru runs for the bird-man, the major pain and bleeding stop, just in time to free both hands to wrench the madman's arm behind him. He crumples in Ru's grip.

As Ru drags the madman out of the alley, Torhan notes Fr. Berman and Darian approaching.


----------



## Rhun (Feb 22, 2007)

Torhan waves at Father Berman and Darian, and then turns to help Ru with the madman.


----------



## jkason (Feb 22, 2007)

*Ru Brike, barbaric human monk*



			
				InVinoVeritas said:
			
		

> Torhan lays a hand on Ru just as he issues his challenge. It hurts terribly to speak, what with the sliced throat, but he croaks it out, if poorly. Thankfully, as Ru runs for the bird-man, the major pain and bleeding stop, just in time to free both hands to wrench the madman's arm behind him. He crumples in Ru's grip.




"Many thanks, Torhan," Ru says as he finishes subduing his quarry. "Bloody crazed birdman thinks he's a surgeon what knows better than me if I need a voicebox."


----------



## industrygothica (Feb 23, 2007)

"Well then," Darian states to whomever is listening.  "I think that maybe it is time to regroup a little and compare notes.  Seems we have a lot to discuss, and that some of you may need a little attention."


----------



## kinem (Feb 28, 2007)

"Indeed" Father Berman says.  He takes a quick but careful look at Ru.  "Good work, Ru.  Looks better than I feared.  It might be best to save my healing spells, we may yet need them more urgently tonight.

The driver?  Ah yes.  I should see what became of him."

He goes to find the crumpled form of the carriage driver and will try to determine if the man yet lives.

[sblock]If the driver appears to be dying, he will try to stabilize the man, making use of his healer's kit.  (heal +12)[/sblock]


----------



## InVinoVeritas (Feb 28, 2007)

*Chapter 3: What Makes You Tick*

Fr. Berman leads the others (Darian, Ru, Torhan, Sasha, and the hunched madman) back to Hieran and Templeton. He is still in Markovstrasse, accompanied by four enforcers and two carriages, one passenger, one hearse. They are busy loading the corpse of the other bird-man into the hearse and keeping the growing throng of gawkers at bay. A bloody stain is all that remains of the driver now.

Out of the passenger cabin steps Gis. He turns to his charges, and states, "Perrin told us there was trouble. It looks rather public. I'll take care of this crowd, but you will need to leave the area for a few hours so as not to cause more of a stir." He indicates the passenger carriage. "Go, now. Everything should be waiting for you back at at the headquarters."

The hunchback is put in heavy manacles and searched. A sash is lined with a multitude of tiny blades, plenty of extra scalpels, and taken from him. The ride back is crowded, filled with eight people. Sasha wraps herself around Torhan in an attempt to make space. Temp sits as far away from the madman as possible, who is mostly unresponsive but seems somewhat agitated. 

The carriage arrives back home, and Perrin waits out front to meet the investigators. "Welcome back," he starts, "Ada and Pigglemorth are waiting in one of our protection rooms. Where should we place these new folks?"


----------



## Boddynock (Feb 28, 2007)

Abass speaks drily, as is his wont, his glance lingering on the brutal hunchback and also on the ... overly friendly companion whom Torhan seems to have acquired.

"I suggest that we compare notes, then put our 'guests' in holding rooms where they will be safe. After that, it may be useful to speak again with the father and daughter."


----------



## jkason (Feb 28, 2007)

*Ru Brike, barbaric human monk*



			
				InVinoVeritas said:
			
		

> Fr. Berman leads the others (Darian, Ru, Torhan, Sasha, and the hunched madman) back to Hieran and Templeton. He is still in Markovstrasse, accompanied by four enforcers and two carriages, one passenger, one hearse. They are busy loading the corpse of the other bird-man into the hearse and keeping the growing throng of gawkers at bay. A bloody stain is all that remains of the driver now.




"Damn Lug," Ru grumbles under his breath as he realizes the man's managed to make off in the commotion. "I couldn't get lucky enough for you to break your neck in that fall?"



			
				Boddynock said:
			
		

> "I suggest that we compare notes, then put our 'guests' in holding rooms where they will be safe. After that, it may be useful to speak again with the father and daughter."




Ru shrugs. "Mine makes for a good story at the pub, but not much in the way of information: the birdies and a ... former associate of mine wanted to follow our carriage. Father Breman and I had a nice, harrowing fight with beaks, scalpels, and crashing carriages. Still don't know who these blokes work for, though."


----------



## kinem (Mar 1, 2007)

"Your familiarity with the escaped driver may be our best lead" Father Berman tells Ru.  "We must put out the word for the Watch to look for him, but maybe you have some idea where he'd go.  Or perhaps a reward for his capture is in order as well.  Surely such low-lives wouldn't hesitate to betray their own for cash.  

As for the bird men, they were truly insane.  One attacked me with his beak as though he were a real bird.  I noticed that his mask was locked in place - it had a keyhole.  Perhaps they were insanitized with the infamous gnomish drug.  Any leads on that?  We must question the boy.  And who's the girl, Torhan?"


----------



## InVinoVeritas (Mar 1, 2007)

"I'm not a boy..." Templeton mutters. 

"Close enough," the gnomess teases. "And I'm Velth--er, just call me Sasha. That's my human name. And... did you say a locking mask?"  She shivers, looking toward the shackled bird-man, who is staring at his confiscated scalpel-sash with concern. "By Garl, his mask is locked, too..."


----------



## Rhun (Mar 1, 2007)

Torhan digs into his pack and removes Edditomas' journal. "This is our victem's journal...it is about the only thing of interest I could find in his abode..." He offers the book to Abass, figuring the wizard to be most able to make sense out of anything it might contain.

Torhan turns his gaze on Sasha as she speaks. "I am not familiar with the gnomish culture...is there significance to the locking masks?"


----------



## Boddynock (Mar 1, 2007)

Abass accepts the journal and examines it carefully, even going so far as to cast Detect Magic to check for magical auras. When he is convinced that there are no nasty surprises in store, he opens the journal, noting size, distribution of text on the page, number of pages written, any obvious formatting features, and so on. Having gleaned an overall sense of the structure of the entries, he then skims the pages. When he has time, he will read in detail.


----------



## industrygothica (Mar 2, 2007)

"The boy," Darian teases as he clasps him on the shoulder, "is Templeton Combledorn, and he seems to have a certain fondness of our friend Ada.  He was with her last night."


----------



## kinem (Mar 2, 2007)

"Boy or man, that remains to be seen, son" Father Berman addresses Templeton.  "A man shouldn't keep silent while his sweetheart's life is in danger."


----------



## jkason (Mar 2, 2007)

*Ru Brike, barbaric human monk*



			
				kinem said:
			
		

> "Your familiarity with the escaped driver may be our best lead" Father Berman tells Ru. "We must put out the word for the Watch to look for him, but maybe you have some idea where he'd go. Or perhaps a reward for his capture is in order as well. Surely such low-lives wouldn't hesitate to betray their own for cash.




"If they think they won't get caught, yeah, most down there are all for profiting on their rivals' misfortune. Problem is, squealing to the constables hardly ever stays quiet, and once they find out you're that kind of squealer, ain't no place safe for you. 

"For now, I'll give the watch those hangouts I know Lug used to haunt. At least if we have him, there's a mouth for talking." he says this last while looking to the birdman with obvious distaste. 



			
				kinem said:
			
		

> "Boy or man, that remains to be seen, son" Father Berman addresses Templeton.  "A man shouldn't keep silent while his sweetheart's life is in danger."




Ru crosses his arm and raises an eyebrow. "Of course, if she's not a sweetheart, but a conquest, then it's hardly worth the trouble, is it, Temp?"


----------



## Boddynock (Mar 2, 2007)

jkason said:
			
		

> "Of course, if she's not a sweetheart, but a conquest, then it's hardly worth the trouble, is it, Temp?"



Abass pauses in his perusal of the journal, waiting on Templeton's reply.


----------



## InVinoVeritas (Mar 3, 2007)

Perrin helps unload the carriage and brings out a pair of enforcers to escort the bird-man to a cell. Everyone else down a separate flight of stairs into a general purpose room within the headquarters.

"Where are we going?" Templeton wonders aloud. Darian responds by squeezing Temp's shoulder tighter, memories of what he had done there stinging him.






The general room underground.​
Torhan digs into his pack and removes Edditomas' journal. "This is our victim's journal...it is about the only thing of interest I could find in his abode..." He offers the book to Abass, figuring the wizard to be most able to make sense out of anything it might contain.

Torhan turns his gaze on Sasha. "I am not familiar with the gnomish culture...is there significance to the locking masks?"

Sasha sighs. "No, unless you consider Alek of cultural significance. He's the only person I know to use them." She returns the gaze into Torhan's eyes. "Thank you for saving me. I wish I could pay you back."

"Alek's a great artist," Templeton adds. "He really works hard on his performances."

Abass accepts the journal and examines it carefully, even going so far as to cast Detect Magic to check for magical auras. When he is convinced that there are no nasty surprises in store, he opens the journal, noting size, distribution of text on the page, number of pages written, any obvious formatting features, and so on. 

The journal is written in common, and describes a number of his alchemical experiments, and contains notes on his patients and customers, each one represented by a symbol of some kind. In particular, it appears he had deep involvements with someone represented by brass, and one represented by vitriol.








The symbols of important customers.​
Having gleaned an overall sense of the structure of the entries, he then skims the pages.

"The boy," Darian teases as he clasps him on the shoulder, "is Templeton Combledorn, and he seems to have a certain fondness of our friend Ada. He was with her last night."

"Boy or man, that remains to be seen, son" Father Berman addresses Templeton. "A man shouldn't keep silent while his sweetheart's life is in danger."

Ru crosses his arm and raises an eyebrow. "Of course, if she's not a sweetheart, but a conquest, then it's hardly worth the trouble, is it, Temp?"

Abass pauses in his perusal of the journal, waiting on Templeton's reply.

The jester's leer turns to face Fr. Berman and Ru. "Is that a threat? She's not a conquest! She's a real person, very talented, and not interested in the sort of person who just want to... ugh, I don't want to think about it! Where is Ada? What do you want from us? We'll tell you everything about the body... just don't hurt her."


----------



## Rhun (Mar 4, 2007)

Torhan pulls Sasha to one corner of the room, away from the others, so that he might have a private word with her. He tries not to appear too intimidating as he speaks to her in whispered tones. "You do realize that your little stunt with the love phial can be punishable by law? However, I am loath to lock a summer flower such as yourself into a dark, dank cell. So, if you are cooperative, and tell me all you know about this Alek, and anything else you think might prove useful, we may be able to come to an accord that both of us are happy with."


----------



## kinem (Mar 4, 2007)

InVinoVeritas said:
			
		

> The jester's leer turns to face Fr. Berman and Ru. "Is that a threat? She's not a conquest! She's a real person, very talented, and not interested in the sort of person who just want to... ugh, I don't want to think about it! Where is Ada? What do you want from us? We'll tell you everything about the body... just don't hurt her."




"The threat to her is not from us" Father Berman tells the boy "but from those who comitted the crime.  We are forced to keep her isolated for her own protection.  Tell us everything and it may help us arrest the killers.  If you don't cooperate, though, I fear I will not be able to protect you - for you have already failed to come forward as a witness."


----------



## InVinoVeritas (Mar 6, 2007)

Rhun said:
			
		

> Torhan pulls Sasha to one corner of the room, away from the others, so that he might have a private word with her. He tries not to appear too intimidating as he speaks to her in whispered tones. "You do realize that your little stunt with the love phial can be punishable by law? However, I am loath to lock a summer flower such as yourself into a dark, dank cell. So, if you are cooperative, and tell me all you know about this Alek, and anything else you think might prove useful, we may be able to come to an accord that both of us are happy with."




"Oh, Torhan," she whispers playfully, "you know I'd do anything you say. I'll gladly tell you everything about Alek. But..." she adds, looking over to Templeton, "not in front of his kid brother."


----------



## InVinoVeritas (Mar 6, 2007)

kinem said:
			
		

> "The threat to her is not from us" Father Berman tells the boy "but from those who comitted the crime.  We are forced to keep her isolated for her own protection.  Tell us everything and it may help us arrest the killers.  If you don't cooperate, though, I fear I will not be able to protect you - for you have already failed to come forward as a witness."




Temp blinks. "I'm here now. I already told that officer that Ada and I found the body in the clock tower, hanging from a chain, without its head. I still have no idea who it was. It had to be about ten after midnight, the bells had struck. Is that what you want to know?"


----------



## InVinoVeritas (Mar 6, 2007)

As Hieran continues to read the book (Brass wants to simulate life, Vitriol wants to simulate emotion, somehow Edditomas uses discoveries from one to further study for the other) he notices something odd about the cover. He checks it, tugs at it, and a false cover opens, like a locket. Inside is a picture of a gnome, front and back, with details about various alchemical markings across his entire body.


----------



## Rhun (Mar 6, 2007)

Torhan is taken a bit off guard by the revelation that Templeton and Alec are related. It certainly seemed as though they had stumbled upon a complex web of lies and deceit. "We will certainly discuss this further, Sasha. There is something quite strange going on here."


----------



## Boddynock (Mar 7, 2007)

"Well, I think we have seen these markings before," says Abass, indicating the false cover and the now-uncovered alchemical diagram to his colleagues.

"Most interesting."


----------



## jkason (Mar 7, 2007)

*Ru Brike, barbaric human monk*



			
				InVinoVeritas said:
			
		

> Temp blinks. "I'm here now. I already told that officer that Ada and I found the body in the clock tower, hanging from a chain, without its head. I still have no idea who it was. It had to be about ten after midnight, the bells had struck. Is that what you want to know?"




"And you left Ada to take the brunt of responsibility why, exactly?" Ru says with a frown.

Even as he waits for a response, he's distracted by Abass' discovery. "Do you think that's our victim, or a map from making him?"


----------



## Boddynock (Mar 8, 2007)

"From his notes, I suspect that this may have been the blueprint for his own transformation - at least initially. As to who took the final steps in the gruesome process, I am as yet at a loss to say."


----------



## InVinoVeritas (Mar 9, 2007)

Sasha nods and returns to join the others and Hieran's discovery in the journal.

Templeton, however, is distracted more by the questions. "Ada told me to go. She knows that the Combledorns aren't particularly popular with the police, and didn't want me to be implicated. I didn't do it, after all. She stayed to make sure everything was okay."


----------



## industrygothica (Mar 9, 2007)

InVinoVeritas said:
			
		

> "Ada told me to go. She knows that the Combledorns aren't particularly popular with the police, and didn't want me to be implicated. I didn't do it, after all. She stayed to make sure everything was okay."





"Well how very noble of you," Darian snickers.  To the others, he adds, "Seems everywhere we turn we're encountering another Combledorn."  He leers at the two as he strikes a match and puts it to a fresh cigar.  "I think we should bring in the lot of them, and give them a proper interrogation." 

He exhales a think cloud of the pungent smoke, and the light filtering though casts casts an ominous, swirling shadow upon his face, and the Combledorns may think they see the faint beginning of a twisted smirk form on Darian's face.


----------



## Rhun (Mar 9, 2007)

Torhan wrinkles his nose at the potent smell of Darian's cigar, and then moves a few feet away from his well-dressed companion to avoid the worst of the smoke.

"I wanted to mention as well, when I was in Edditomas' place and found his journal, someone of something was watching me from the window. I meant to pursue, but whatever it was climbed up the side of the building to the roof like a spider monkey. There is obviously many people involved in whatever plot we have stumbled upon." The paladin looks around at the faces of his fellow constables. "The question is, what is our next step?"


----------



## InVinoVeritas (Mar 16, 2007)

"Your next step," Gis replies as he strides into the room, "will be to inform your new member on the goings on in the Clocktower District."

Gis, clean and polished as always, appears--quite quickly from the time you left him to deal with the gawkers and scene cleanup--in the doorway with two enforcers and one more odd individual, clearly an archer of some kind.

"This is Calahan, and he will be joining the investigation. I've pulled Perrin off the case, as his skills are needed tracking down someone associated with a park disturbance."  Gis turns to the enforcers. "Please show the two gnomes to our waiting areas until we are ready to next speak with them. Thank you."

The two enforcers lead Temp and Sasha out of the room. They are clearly nervous, but offer no resistance.

"Now then, let us cover the briefing. First, what is the case we are studying? Second, what have we since learned? Third, what theories as to what happened do we have? Fourth, how are we going to determine which if any of our theories holds?"


----------



## Le Noir Faineant (Mar 16, 2007)

Calahan, a haggard man of undefinable age, silently greets his new companions.

His voice sounds raspy, as if he was a strong smoker, as he addresses them. "Hi, fellas."


----------



## Boddynock (Mar 16, 2007)

Abass, without taking his nose out of the diary, glances at the newcomer over the top of it. He nods distractedly, then returns to his perusal of its pages.


----------



## industrygothica (Mar 16, 2007)

Darian offers his hand as he looks down the length of nose at the newcomer.  "A pleasure," he says with a barely noticeable nod of his head.  He takes another deep pull from his cigar and continues on with the business at hand.

"Evidently I don't know what in the blazes is going on here, but I'd bet anything that those Combledorns are behind it.  At the very least, they know much more than they are letting on."


----------



## Le Noir Faineant (Mar 16, 2007)

"Nice to meet you." Calahan takes Darian's hand and shakes it.

"Can you explain me - briefly, if possible - what exactly you have found out so far?"


----------



## Rhun (Mar 16, 2007)

Torhan looks over the newcomer, his bright green eyes quickly sizing Calahan up. With a nod to the man, the paladin turns his gaze back to Gis. "Whatever we are dealing with, someone or something does not want us investigating it. Ru was assaulted, I was spied upon, and we've all had strange encounters of some kind already this day. Things are not what they seem. This is no simple murder investigation, to be sure."


----------



## kinem (Mar 16, 2007)

Father Berman nods to the new investigator.  "Hello, I'm Father Berman.  How much have you been told so far?  We have been investigating the murder of a gnome, found with occult markings on his body in the clock tower.  The gnomess Ada found the body, and she and her father are in protective custody after a group of thugs and bird-masked lunatics came after them.  I killed one lunatic, and we captured another, but a thug got away.

It would seem that the Combledorns are a gnomish crime family pushing some kind of new drug.  Templeton Combledorn is Ada's boyfriend and was also at the scene, but claims to have seen no more than her.  We have located the victim's journal.

Beyond that, I am as eager to hear the reports of my colleagues as you are."


----------



## Rhun (Mar 16, 2007)

Torhan nods at the good father's words. "I met Templeton's elder brother today, as well. Alek, his name is. It is just a hunch, but I believe he has his hand in today's events too."


----------



## jkason (Mar 16, 2007)

*Ru Brike, barbaric human monk*



			
				kinem said:
			
		

> "I killed one lunatic, and we captured another, but a thug got away.




"Fortunately or un-, it's a thug I know," Ru offers up.



> It would seem that the Combledorns are a gnomish crime family pushing some kind of new drug.




"You don't suppose the gnomes were on that when they found the body, do you? Might ruin what we can trust of their recollections..."


----------



## Le Noir Faineant (Mar 17, 2007)

Calahan quietly listens, then takes out his pipe and lights it.

He nods towards the other party members, and leans on a nearby wall.

The pipe in his mouth, he takes out an arrow from his quiver and polishes it, sunken into deep thoughts.

"I am not sure what you are trying to tell me. If we are hunting a animal, let's go and follow its track. If we are waiting for our prisoner to confess, let's go and make him talk."


----------



## kinem (Mar 17, 2007)

Ftaher Berman tells him "The track has gone cold.  We will question the prisoners shortly, but first we must finish exchanging tales so we can do so effectively.

I for one am still not clear on how we found the journal, or Alek, and on how the girl Sasha fits into any of this."


----------



## Rhun (Mar 17, 2007)

kinem said:
			
		

> "I for one am still not clear on how we found the journal, or Alek, and on how the girl Sasha fits into any of this."





Torhan crosses his arms over his chest as he leans back against the wall. "When we split up after leaving Pigglemorth's, I began question a few of the gnomes in the square. That led me to Alek and Sasha, and they in turn introduced me to our victim's mother. She let me in to Edditomas' shop, where I found his journal. Alek is Templeton's elder brother, and seems to hold some influence among the gnomes. I believe he and Sasha both know more than they have told us thus far. I believe I can get further information from Sasha if I were able to question her in private..."


----------



## jkason (Mar 19, 2007)

*Ru Brike, barbaric human monk*



			
				Rhun said:
			
		

> "I believe I can get further information from Sasha if I were able to question her in private..."




Ru bites his lip to suppress a chuckle, then winks at Torhan.

"From the way she was acting, I'd say Sasha's likely to give you all sorts of things in private, though I'm not sure how many of them will help us solve this case."


----------



## kinem (Mar 19, 2007)

Father Berman looks with dissapproval at Torhan.  "Indeed."


----------



## Rhun (Mar 19, 2007)

Torhan rolls his eyes at Ru's teasing, and attempts to ignore Berman's look of disapproval. "Be that as it may, my duty is to solve this crime...as is yours. To that end, we should follow up all avenues of investigation."


----------



## Le Noir Faineant (Mar 19, 2007)

Clahan musters his new companion, and cannot hide a grin as he listens to their dispute...


----------



## jkason (Mar 20, 2007)

*Ru Brike, barbaric human monk*



			
				Rhun said:
			
		

> Torhan rolls his eyes at Ru's teasing, and attempts to ignore Berman's look of disapproval. "Be that as it may, my duty is to solve this crime...as is yours. To that end, we should follow up all avenues of investigation."




Ru nods, though he can't help smiling. "True enough. You take the girl. I'll see about putting a warrant out on Lug. Hopefully he's still so full of himself that he hasn't the brains to keep his head low."


----------



## InVinoVeritas (Mar 22, 2007)

Gis smirks, but maintains his composure. "Well, it seems as if you are ready to move forward. Of course, discuss your strategy and plans as you like, but we are filling our rooms and cells with persons of interest, and I hope we can clear some soon or charge them officially. Ada and Pigglemorth are being held in protective custody. Templeton is stewing in another room. We have the one masked madman, and the other one has been sent to the morgue. Ru, I'll get the word out regarding Lug. Oh, and Torhan? You are free to see Sasha in private and ... how did you put it? ... 'follow up all avenues of investigation.'"

Gis strides from the room, calling back over his shoulder, "I'll expect a full report. This certainly seems to have gotten much more complex rather quickly."


----------



## Rhun (Mar 22, 2007)

Torhan lets out a heavy sigh. "I will go see Sasha now. I will return shortly to provide you with such information as she has."


----------



## jkason (Mar 23, 2007)

*Ru Brike, barbaric human monk*

His hand moving up to the still-healing wound on his neck, Ru nods to Gis.

"If you take care of the Lug business, I think I'd like some time with our masked friend. Though perhaps someone a little more ... level-headed than I might wish to accompany me?"


----------



## kinem (Mar 24, 2007)

Father Berman says "I wouldn't want to miss the interrogation, Ru."


----------



## Le Noir Faineant (Mar 24, 2007)

jkason said:
			
		

> His hand moving up to the still-healing wound on his neck, Ru nods to Gis.
> 
> "If you take care of the Lug business, I think I'd like some time with our masked friend. Though perhaps someone a little more ... level-headed than I might wish to accompany me?"




"I'll go with you - I know many ways of loosing people's tongue. Like cutting it with a knife." Calahan smiles coldly as he inhales the smoke from his pipe.


----------



## industrygothica (Mar 24, 2007)

Darian's hand silently brushes the whip under his cloak, and he takes one last drag on his cigar before he stubs it out.  "I think I should like a crack at that one myself," he says referring to the madman, the joke obviously meant only for himself.


----------



## InVinoVeritas (Mar 24, 2007)

Hieran barely glances up from the journal as Torhan heads for Sasha and the rest head to the madman's cell. He continues to read...

This question of simulated emotion vexes me. We have established that the different states we feel can be manipulated by outside forces beyond our control. For that reason, I am compelled to examine the eldritch effects of the School of Enchantment upon emotion. While undoubtedly there is a chemical aspect to emotion--we need only look as far as the tavern for proof of this--more precision would be had in magic. 

Enchantment is divided into two disciplines: Compulsion and Charm. Classically, Compulsion is viewed as the stronger of the two. It overrides the will, and forces action out of the subject. Yet the emotional state of the subject is unaffected. It may be dulled, causing the subject to be unaware of the consequences of the action while it is performed, but such an entire suppression of consciousness implies that it cannot affect emotional states.

Charm, however, is much more subtle. It does not override the will and cause actions to happen; it merely alters the opinion of the subject on the matter. A charmed subject will respond as it would normally respond, given its perceptions of the environment. The secret to effectively using Charm is not in forcing action, but in reframing the subject's emotions. Here is where success might be had.

I shall ask Vitriol to provide me with an Elixir of Love to test the possibilities of Charm.

*     *     *​
Torhan walked into the room holding Sasha. The room was not a cell, although it was lockable from the outside. A window from outside let in light, and a sofa sat against the wall under the window. Sasha lounged on the sofa, the tatterdemalion tied scarves of her outfit a splash of bright color against the dreary grey of the stone in the rest of the room. She had taken off her mask, leaving the veils strewn about the sofa, as she sipped a deep red wine from a glass. Wine? 

"Torhan! You're here! Grab a glass and sit. Interrogate me all you want, now," she brightly teases. 

Torhan looks over to the table and chairs typically used for questions in the room. An open bottle of wine and a second glass sat on a wooden tray.

How thoughtful. How crass.

*     *     *​
The Elixir has shown incredible properties. Its ability to cause the imbiber to fall in love with the first person he sees is well documented, but the scope of the effects are substantial. A reduction and distillation of the potion results in a concentration of the effect, leaving a crystal that is supersaturated with Charm. Vitriol has tested the resulting substance, and has reported to me that it has greatly increased both the intensity of the feelings and the duration of the effects. The subject feels a wide swath of love toward the imprinted individual. Romantic love, filial love, companionship, parental, even faith and deific love are all increased. The imprinted becomes the subject's lover, parent, child, confidant, and god. Furthermore, the subject reports feeling fulfilled, with a strength of purpose and confidence that is all too lacking these days. 

The end effect is similar to Compulsion, but with an important difference. Compulsion forces the subject to do as the imprinted asks. This substance makes the subject want to do as the imprinted asks.

*     *     *​
Ru, Fr. Berman, Darian, and Calahan descend to a darker, torchlit area of the complex. Rats scurry from the quartet as they pass. The sewer is near here, and its smells waft through the corridor, intermingled with blood and death. Two enforcers stand guard at the end of the hall, and let you into the cell.

The madman, stripped to his loincloth, leans chained to manacles set in the wall, with his arms outstretched. He still wears his mask, but his other belongings are arranged on a table beyond his reach. He is still hunched and hairy, about as wide as he is tall. He rattles his chains as the policemen approach, but does not attempt violence. 

On the table, his belongings are sparse. Boots, shirt, pants, a grey cloak--simple, flaxen clothing. His bandolier of bloody scalpels is the only item that seems abnormal, but there may be more...


----------



## Le Noir Faineant (Mar 24, 2007)

Grinning evilishly, Calahan draws his Kukri... 

"You alright if I give him a special treatment before we begin?" He says loud enough for the madman to hear him.

He turns around holding the Kukri in his hand, and winks towards the others. (Correct English Word?  I mean this:  )


----------



## industrygothica (Mar 24, 2007)

The striking of a match breaks the silence as Darian lights another of his cheap cigars.  His chuckle is nearly inaudible at Calahan's blatant intimidation attempt, and the fact that it will probably work.

Darian moves through to smoke to the table with the madman's equipment.  He picks each item up individually, inspecting it as an appraiser might a gem, and then sets it back on the table, placing exactly in the same position.  Finally he reaches the belt-full of scalpels, and picks it up in one piece, letting it dangle in the pale light.

"An interesting choice," he says to himself as he puts his cigar between his cracked lips and begins a thorough examination of the bloody blades.

ooc: Ivid, I believe you got it right.


----------



## kinem (Mar 24, 2007)

Father Berman has become accustomed to playing the 'good cop'.  In truth, if a knife could extract information from the madman like sap from a tree, he'd be happier for it.  But given his experience with the other bird-man, he doubts they will get anything out of the lunatic.

"No.  It's not right to use force unless we are left with no other choice.  We should remove his mask, but I expect we'll have to pick the lock.  Can you speak, bird-man?"


----------



## industrygothica (Mar 30, 2007)

kinem said:
			
		

> Father Berman has become accustomed to playing the 'good cop'.  In truth, if a knife could extract information from the madman like sap from a tree, he'd be happier for it.  But given his experience with the other bird-man, he doubts they will get anything out of the lunatic.
> 
> "No.  It's not right to use force unless we are left with no other choice.  We should remove his mask, but I expect we'll have to pick the lock.  Can you speak, bird-man?"




Still examining the scalpels, Darian speaks through the cigar still hanging from his lips, "But who's got the key?"  He's secretly hoping that he'll get some use out of the jeweled dagger sheathed at his side, as it's really the only key he's ever needed.


----------



## InVinoVeritas (Mar 31, 2007)

*Darian, Calahan, Ru, and Fr. Berman*

The madman raises his head to regard Fr. Berman. He lets out a muffled grunt, followed by a slow chuckle. He nods slowly, his eyes looking confident, ready for the challenge.

_Apparently he can speak._

Very quickly, Darian loses interest in the garments. They are quite typical. The bandolier is much more interesting. The scalpels are all similar in manufacture. Small and delicate, very precisely cut--clearly of gnomish manufacture. And very, very sharp. It is almost shameful to see the blood that has been allowed to dry on them. Tools of this quality belong in a surgeon's case, protected from the elements.

Ru's neck throbs as Darian holds one of the scalpels to the light. Calahan's kukri, despite its beauty, looks like a crude instrument next to the diminutive blade.

Then, Darian puts down the scalpel. Examining a bulge at one end of the bandolier, he finds a small pocket. He inverts it, and out pops a small, silver key. It would probably fit the mask.

As Darian picks it up, the madman changes demeanor. His eyes fixate on the key, and fill with worry. He strains and pulls against his manacles, and he starts making noises, muffled pleas and shouts.


----------



## industrygothica (Apr 1, 2007)

Darian cocks a curious eyebrow at the madman's sudden change in demeanor.  He looks at the others and then at the key, holding it out for the others to see.  A crooked grin finds its way to his lips, and his slow footsteps echo menacingly on the hard floor as he crosses the room to the chained man, the dense smoke casting dancing shadows across his weathered face.  Without a word, he reaches out with the key and slides it in the lock.


----------



## Le Noir Faineant (Apr 1, 2007)

Calahan slowly walks over to the madman and hits him with the knuckle of his kukri, dry and hard. "Keep quiet, bastard, or I will cut your ears."


----------



## jkason (Apr 2, 2007)

*Ru Brike, barbaric human monk*



			
				industrygothica said:
			
		

> Darian cocks a curious eyebrow at the madman's sudden change in demeanor.  He looks at the others and then at the key, holding it out for the others to see.  A crooked grin finds its way to his lips, and his slow footsteps echo menacingly on the hard floor as he crosses the room to the chained man, the dense smoke casting dancing shadows across his weathered face.  Without a word, he reaches out with the key and slides it in the lock.




"Looks like you found what the bird's afraid of, Darian," he says, finding himself content to watch their new companion do the hitting.


----------



## Rhun (Apr 2, 2007)

"I"m afraid I'm on duty," says Torhan as he sits across from Sasha, waving off the offered wine. "Now, why don't you tell me what you know?"


----------



## InVinoVeritas (Apr 6, 2007)

Sasha casts a sidelong glance at Torhan. "Pity... it's from Borca, and quite good."  She sighs as she puts her glass down.

"Alek's the eldest son of the Combledorn family," Sasha begins. "They run the gnomes' black market. Smuggling, assassinations, you name it. If you need it and can't get it, the Combledorns have it."

*     *     *​
Darian raises the key. The smoky air fills with muffled shouts and clanking chains.

*     *     *​
"We first met when Alek got me a job as a dancing girl. The place was rough, and there were a lot of humans there... I learned a lot about what humans like... Right. Sorry, officer. Anyway, Alek showed up about a month ago, selling some new pink crystal he called 'Love.' It was, um, more powerful than he expected."  Sasha mindlessly rubs her shoulder. "He installed metal bars on stage the very next day."

*     *     *​
Calahan slowly walks over to the madman and hits him with the knuckle of his kukri, dry and hard. "Keep quiet, bastard, or I will cut your ears." The madman does not stop his thrashing.

*     *     *​
"Love was the big new thing at the club. You take it, fall in love. The next day, you fall out of love. It's a beautiful, terrible thing." Sasha fixes her gaze on Torhan's eyes. The look there is fearful, guilty. "You'll do anything while you're in love. Anything. Like wear a mask he gives you as your new face. I suppose I was lucky, though. I got to keep my hands."

*     *     *​
The madman starts shaking his head back and forth, in a desperate attempt to avoid the key. Calahan grabs the beak at the tip and tugs hard, reminding him who's in control.

"Looks like you found what the bird's afraid of, Darian," Ru says.

*     *     *​
"He called us his 'pets.' He kept us in line by holding onto all the keys himself. If you wanted to talk, to eat, to drink, almost anything really, you had to do as he said. And never get caught. Because he also gave us this."  

Sasha reaches between the scarves of her outfit and pulls out a small silver key. "It's not a key to anything. And if you try to take the mask off with it..."

*     *     *​
Calahan holds up the mask. Darian slides the key into the lock and turns the key with a *click.* 

The madman screams in abject terror.

"Wait..." Fr. Berman calls, realizing something is wrong. 

*     *     *​
"...it explodes."

*     *     *​
*BOOM!*
Shards of the bird-mask fly into and through Darian and Calahan. Ru, caught off guard and still smarting from earlier, fails to fall out of the way of the hot debris. Fr. Berman manages to get a cloaked arm up in time to deflect some of the bloody shrapnel, but is still hit. He slowly lowers his arm to see his companions, lying in shock, covered in blood and ceramic, stunned by the event. The madman is far, far less fortunate.

*     *     *​
Sasha starts at the sound. "Garl, what was that?"

[sblock=ooc]Ru, Darian, and Calahan take 20 points of damage each. Fr. Berman made his save and takes 10.[/sblock]


----------



## Le Noir Faineant (Apr 6, 2007)

Darn, that was a close call...

Spiked with the shrapnels, but roaring like a wild animal, Calahan is the first to react after the explosion...

His eyes glowing of bloodlust, he jumps foreward and lets his Kukri slash down on the remains of the madman, barking like a dog...


----------



## industrygothica (Apr 6, 2007)

Darian lay on the ground, helpless.  His eyes widen in shock at the sudden impact, but as the realization of what has happened comes to him, a sick and twisted smile comes to his face.

"Damn," he says.  "Wasn't expecting that one.  Someone help me out here."


----------



## Rhun (Apr 6, 2007)

"I don't know what that was, but I should go and check." Torhan stands to leave. at the door he turns back to Sasha. "Remain here for now...it is safe, I assure you. I'll speak with you again shortly. And thank you." The paladin smiles and nods his head at the gnome, and then leaves the chamber to find out what is going on.


----------



## jkason (Apr 6, 2007)

*Ru Brike, barbaric human monk*

Ru's breathing is ragged as he wipes blood from his eyes, staring rather dimly at the large piece of mask-beak embedded in his side. Struggling out of his pack, he fumbles for a vial of liquid. The monk sets his face with an obvious determination, and yanks the ceramic beak from his belly even as he gulps down the potion. Rather than opening a gout of blood by removing the shrapnel, Ru's wound actually appears to shrink as he throws both the mask piece and the used potion vial to the side.

"So much for that line of inquiry," he says, forcing himself to his feet.

[sblock=OOC]Used one of his CLW potions.[/sblock]


----------



## kinem (Apr 6, 2007)

Father Berman shakes off the bloody shrapnel.

"Calm down, everyone" he says.  "At least none of us were killed.  Flesh wounds I can heal, so who's the most badly hurt?

We'll have to investigate the mask-maker.  That's a better lead than he was likely to give us, anyway."

ooc: He will swap out his two remaining second level spells to case CMW (2d8+4) on Darian and Calahan, and will swap magic weapon and remove fear to cast CLW (1d8+4) on himself, and Ru.


----------



## InVinoVeritas (Apr 7, 2007)

[sblock=ooc]Darian gains 14 hp. Calahan gains 11 hp. Ru gains 14 hp. Fr. Berman gains 11 hp.[/sblock]

Sasha nods and smiles in return as Torhan rushes out into the corridor. A bell alarm rings as other policemen head down into the dungeon, swords drawn. 

Downstairs, there is pandemonium. The more insane of the criminals below have begun shouting, "Jailbreak! Jailbreak!" Enforcers are busy making sure that everyone is in their cells, bludgeoning with saps as necessary. Things will soon be under control again.

Torhan makes his way to the interrogation chamber. One of the enforcers, a young man named Fitch, snorts and shakes his head as Torhan passes into the room. Inside, the walls glisten with a fresh spatter, flickering in the torchlight. A pair of enforcers grapple Calahan, restraining his fury of a wounded beast. The madman's corpse hangs limply from the manacles. Darian sits up against the wall, injured and shocked. Ru waves off further assistance as he rises to his feet, only to vomit up a bloody ceramic shard. Fr. Berman seems to have avoided the worst of the blast as he walks toward Torhan. The priest's eyes are filled with urgency, horror, and concern.


----------



## Rhun (Apr 7, 2007)

Torhan immediately sums up what has happened. "The mask?" he asks, concern in his voice. As he notes the struggling Calahan, he barks at the man. "Calahan! Restrain yourself!"


----------



## Le Noir Faineant (Apr 8, 2007)

Calahan is still his frenzy, but stops swinging his weapon agains tthe guards... Yet, his eyes have rolled up, and you can see the white in them, as the ranger growls and barks like a mad dog...

Then he sinks into the arms of the guards, bathed in sweat and breathing heavily...

"Cigar" is all he says. "Quickly, tobacco for me... Please."


----------



## jkason (Apr 10, 2007)

*Ru Brike, barbaric human monk*



			
				Rhun said:
			
		

> Torhan immediately sums up what has happened. "The mask?" he asks, concern in his voice. As he notes the struggling Calahan, he barks at the man. "Calahan! Restrain yourself!"




Ru nods with a grimace. "We found a key for it. Or, at least, that's what we thought it was for..." he glances back at what remains of the man who once wore the mask and shakes his head.


----------



## InVinoVeritas (Apr 14, 2007)

The corpse drips.

One of the enforcers forces a cigar into Calahan's mouth, hoping the taste will calm him enough to light it properly.


----------



## Rhun (Apr 14, 2007)

"Those masks are apparently how Alek controls people," says Torhan, frowning. "I think we need to bring him in."


----------



## industrygothica (Apr 14, 2007)

Darian manages to get up and dust himself off, adjusting his fine linen shirt as he does so, and finally places his hat back upon his head.  He reaches into his breast pocket to grab a cigar of his own and lights it quietly.

"I believe you are correct, sir," he says to Torhan.  "I think I should like a word or two what the fellow myself."


----------



## Le Noir Faineant (Apr 14, 2007)

Calahan inhales the smoke deeply, and with the glim of the cigar, his tension fades away...

"I am sorry" is all he says, while he tries to grin at the guards and shakes of their hands, if they let him go.

"Everyone alright?"


----------



## jkason (Apr 16, 2007)

*Ru Brike, barbaric human monk*



			
				Ivid said:
			
		

> Calahan inhales the smoke deeply, and with the glim of the cigar, his tension fades away...
> 
> "I am sorry" is all he says, while he tries to grin at the guards and shakes of their hands, if they let him go.
> 
> "Everyone alright?"




"I'll live," Ru grumbles, looking at the gore on the walls. "I'm all for talking to Alek ... after I clean our prisoner off of myself."


----------



## kinem (Apr 16, 2007)

"The Lady has helped bind our wounds" Father Berman says.  "I'm sure you'll remember to thank Her in your prayers.

Now, we must wash.  Then, I want to be among those bringing in this Alek."


----------



## Rhun (Apr 17, 2007)

Torhan nods, a grim look on his face. "Then let us be on our way."


----------



## InVinoVeritas (Apr 20, 2007)

Everyone heads off to clean up and change clothes. The dungeon is settling down again, as the criminals and madmen tire and remain in their cells. Ru, Calahan, Darian, and Fr. Berman head on back to their chambers, but Gis stops Torhan in the hallway and asks him into his office. 

In the office, Hieran is seated, journal in hand.

"That was some event down there. Quite a distraction," Gis begins. "I'm going to have to dedicate someone on the team to clean up the mess and get things in order. I don't dare send any of the other four--they have seen enough carnage witnessing the explosion. And... it's best if you spend some time outside of HQ, Torhan."

Hieran looks around uncomfortably at Gis's comment.

"Rumors have begun to circulate, Torhan, about you and the dancing girl,"  Gis continues, his voice lowering, suggesting sympathy. "You've always been beyond reproach, and so I don't suspect you of taking and liberties when you should not, but... as Fitch put it, when your colleagues are out getting their throats cut and getting blown up, you are getting--" He catches himself, clears his throat, and finishes, "--a girlfriend."

Gis quickly continues to stop the obvious protest. "No, no, don't worry, you've always held us up with more honor than Fitch and his cronies, and I know that a paladin's grace can place you in safety when you need it. You've done nothing wrong. But the other officers are getting concerned, and I think it is best to spend as little time here as possible until this all blows over. I just thought you should know."

"Gis's choice does have its advantages. I can further examine the effects of the pink crystal and perform a full autopsy on both madmen now. Perhaps the intact mask would lead to further clues about our quarry," Hieran responds.

"We also are still holding four gnomes here on your team's request. I understand you wish to bring in a fifth. Do what you need, time is of the essence."

Gis sticks his head out into the hallway, noting the rest of Torhan's team arriving. "Good. You're all together, head on."


----------



## Rhun (Apr 20, 2007)

Torhan's face grows grim as he listens to Gis' words. He realizes his superior isn't questioning his honor, but the thought that others might be gives the young paladin some concern. In this line of work, trust and mutual respect were as important as anything. With a nod to Gis as the man finishes up the conversation, Torhan moves to join his companions in the hallway.

"Hieran is going to remain here at headquarters," he tells the rest of the team. "And we are going to go find the gnome Alek, who seems to be responsible for much of the mess down below." Torhan begins adjusting the straps holding his plate greaves in place, and nods his confirmation that he is ready to head out.


----------



## Le Noir Faineant (Apr 22, 2007)

Calahan in the meantime has found a leather band to arrange his greasy hair.

"I am all in", is all he says, before lighting his pipe again.


----------



## jkason (Apr 23, 2007)

*Ru Brike, barbaric human monk*

"I'm more than happy to get my hands on Alek, as well," Ru says, a dark look in his eyes.


----------



## Rhun (Apr 23, 2007)

Torhan nods at his companions again, and begins walking toward the door. Hopefully they would be able to find Alek without too much trouble.


----------



## InVinoVeritas (Apr 25, 2007)

*Chapter 4: Passing the Time*

The coach ride to the Combledorn mansion is uneventful, thankfully.

The mansion sits on a hill at the end of a narrow street in the clocktower district. The party continues in the main square, although partygoers do stop to watch you pass with concern. At the end of the street, a large iron gate stands open, and a courtyard with a central fountain. The clock tower peals out a pair of long, hollow notes--it is the early-to-mid afternoon.

The mansion itself looks wrought in miniature--clearly built for gnomish stature. The front doors are large, comfortable for humans. As the carriage comes to a stop, these doors open, and a lady in scarlet steps out.






Bree Combledorn.​
"Ah, Officers, you're right on schedule. I am Breechalagandigroot Combledorn. My human name is Bree. Please, do come in! Alek is expecting you!"

[sblock=ooc]Photo by cheeweng [/sblock]


----------



## Le Noir Faineant (Apr 25, 2007)

Is it normal for your Paridon that people wear those masks? - Or should we already be plunging on the freak?


----------



## Rhun (Apr 25, 2007)

*Ivid, this adventure is taking place during the gnomish New Year...all of the gnomes are dressing up and wearing masks. It is part of their culture.*


"Thanks you, m'lady," says Torhan as he follows Bree into the mansion. "You said we were expected. May I inquire as to how you knew of our coming?"


----------



## jkason (Apr 25, 2007)

*Ru Brike, barbaric human monk*



			
				Rhun said:
			
		

> *Ivid, this adventure is taking place during the gnomish New Year...all of the gnomes are dressing up and wearing masks. It is part of their culture.*
> 
> 
> "Thanks you, m'lady," says Torhan as he follows Bree into the mansion. "You said we were expected. May I inquire as to how you knew of our coming?"




Ru merely grunts and raises an eyebrow to indicate he's ready to be lead to Alek.


----------



## Le Noir Faineant (Apr 25, 2007)

Thank you for the reminder.  

Calahan takes the pipe out of his mouth and bows his head. "Greetings." Is all he says.


----------



## InVinoVeritas (May 2, 2007)

"Then please follow me. I'm sure Alek can answer questions about his expectations and your interest in him far better than I ever could..."

The door opens wide, and Bree ushers you in. The hallway behind the door is large, spacious. The walls are gilded, and adorned with a multitude of paintings of gnomes, landscapes, and bizarre events in mythology. Numerous doors and stairways snake off from the main hall in all directions, all gnome-sized and too small for a human to easily fit. On consoles at various intervals across the hall, various objets d'art sit. On one, a polished black urn, capped by a natural skull, is displayed. Further down, Calahan notices a violin on a stand. The wood is reddish in tone, and the head of the bridge is carved to look like a wolf. The strings and the bow are black.

"Yes, the violin is Kartakan," a voice calls from above. "It was a gift to the family for services rendered to a pack of musicians. No, band, that is the human word, yes."

Up above, on a balcony, leading back into the small branching hallways behind blue velvet drapes, stands Alek. His outfit remains the form-fitting white shirt and hose, with a white cape, white and brass walking stick, and large, wide-brimmed black hat. His new face remains the grotesque pasty leer from before, like a theatrical mask.

"I'm glad you've come. Although I did expect to see Hieran. Pity, I would have loved to show him our gardens. I hear he likes roses.

In any case, I could go on... but you do have questions you wish to ask of me?"


----------



## Rhun (May 5, 2007)

The young paladin nods politely to Alek, tyring to appear as unthreatening as an armored and armed human possibly can to a halfing. "Yes, my friend. There is much to discuss, and some of it is quite urgent. A great many developments have arisen, and we have need of your aid. Please, come down, so we can discuss things somewhat more privately."


*Diplomacy +5 to try and convince Alek to come down from the balcony.*


----------



## jkason (May 7, 2007)

*Ru Brike, barbaric human monk*

Ru does his best to swallow the desire to leap at Alek where he is and throttle him for the near-death brush he had with one of this man's masks. He lets the more diplomatic Tohran try his hand first, though his legs tense a bit as if ready to sprint if necessary.


----------



## InVinoVeritas (May 8, 2007)

Alek looks down from his perch to the constables, one hand firmly on the rail.

"Thank you for your concern, good Torhan, so please, feel free to discuss your urgent concerns now. My siblings would never act against the family, and all our servants are fully devoted to our safekeeping. No one here would dare use anything you have to say against me, so anything you have to say, you can say here and now in strictest confidence. Is it Sasha? You seemed under her sway when you professed your love of her to me. Is she safe?"


----------



## Rhun (May 8, 2007)

Seeing that diplomacy is probably not going to work, Torhan shrugs. "There has been an incident with one of _your_ masks. A death and many injuries resulted." The paladin can only hope that the gnome will be reasonable, and if not...well, he hopes Ru can reach Alek before he disappears.


----------



## jkason (May 9, 2007)

*Ru Brike, barbaric human monk*

Ru raises an eyebrow as the gnome announces Torhan's professed love. He holds his tongue, though, deciding he'll quiz his team mate another time.



			
				Rhun said:
			
		

> Seeing that diplomacy is probably not going to work, Torhan shrugs. "There has been an incident with one of _your_ masks. A death and many injuries resulted."




"Not to mention the damage the masked men did _before_ said ... incident," Ru adds, his hand instinctively reaching up to the pale scar on his neck from the bird-man's vicious scalpel.


----------



## InVinoVeritas (May 10, 2007)

Alek stands up straight. "One of _my_ masks? What do you mean?"

A moment later he listens to Ru's comment, and quickly calls out, "Masked _men_? Oh, you mean _Lug's_ men. Yes, well... perhaps they are my men. Please, let me explain. My dear brother, Templeton, and the watchmaker's daughter, Adalavas, have fallen in love. Just last night, just after midnight, he asked her to marry him. She said yes. Adalavas is family now. So, it is Temp's family's duty to come collect her, and bring her here to join the family, perform the wedding, and for her to come here to stay. However, she was taken by the police practically before the wedding vows' echoes faded. So, I sent a human I knew to collect her from the human part of town. A human with a history of making good on a number of procurement missions. This human, as you may guess, was Lug. My unfortunate choice. The first time he tried, he failed. Started some fight with you, Ru, was it? In any case, you had done half the task for me by returning Ada to the Tower District when Lug showed up a second time. He and his men ultimately forgot about his real task and let his petty emotions of vengeance get the better of him..."

Alek's voice wavers and gains in stern volume as he continues. "He flagrantly put a group of innocent gnomes, MY people, at risk by focusing on you. You have my thanks, Ru, for preventing disaster. He sends his... men... if that's indeed what they were, to attack you. NOT to collect family. What was supposed to be a joyous occasion is now--for the most part--a bloodbath. What has he allowed into the New Year? Carnage. Damage. Suffice to say, Lug is no longer in my employ!"

Alek's voice softens, becoming more confident... cocky. "I have new help now. And I prefer my servants... not to be men. Kitten? Marionette?"

The velvet curtain behind Alek parts, and his two lock-masked women, still covered in cloaks, come press by his sides, as he extends his arms around them. Indulgently, Alek adds, "Is there anything else I can help you with, officers?"


----------



## jkason (May 10, 2007)

*Ru Brike, barbaric human monk*



			
				InVinoVeritas said:
			
		

> "Is there anything else I can help you with, officers?"




Ru chews the inside of his lip to keep his temper under control. Finding his inner focus, he calms himself, and says evenly, "Good to hear you've learned what a dead end Lug is. You won't mind, then, helping us track him down. He _is_ a slippery one; but then he always was."


----------



## Le Noir Faineant (May 11, 2007)

Calahan listens quietly, smoking his pipe while mustering the gnome.

He seems to watch with growing didain how the small man plays with his female servants, and bares his teeth in discontent.

"So, where can we find him?"

Hope I am not messing things up again, but as far as I read, we have no workable track yet... How shall we proceed?


----------



## InVinoVeritas (May 13, 2007)

"I'm afraid I can't help with finding Lug," Alek replies. "Although I do wish him ill for the risks he visited upon my kinsmen, I recognize it would be wrong--and illegal--for me to chase him down. That is why I pay my taxes and fund your well-being, good officers. You will do what's right and bring justice to the common criminal."

Bree steps into the grand hall at ground level. Darian notes that she nods slightly, and Alek picks it up. "I was hoping you would stop by with news of Edditomas, in any case. He is a close friend and associate of mine, and is a pillar of the community. I hope that he is found safely before anything untoward happens to him. How goes that investigation?"

Alek pulls his arm back from around one of the women and taps his fingers against the balcony rail.


----------



## Rhun (May 15, 2007)

"We aren't at liberty to discuss the progress of our investigation at the current time," says Torhan. "I'm sure you understand?"  With a slight frown on his face, the paladin continues. "We would like for you to come back to the patrol house with us, though. I'm sure, being the law-abiding citizen that you are, Alek, that you won't mind returning with us to answer a few questions?"


----------



## jkason (May 16, 2007)

*Ru Brike, barbaric human monk*



			
				InVinoVeritas said:
			
		

> "I'm afraid I can't help with finding Lug," Alek replies. "Although I do wish him ill for the risks he visited upon my kinsmen, I recognize it would be wrong--and illegal--for me to chase him down. That is why I pay my taxes and fund your well-being, good officers. You will do what's right and bring justice to the common criminal."




Ru frowns, chewing the inside of his cheek a moment, fighting the urge to try to leap straight to the balcony and throttle the gnome.



			
				Rhun said:
			
		

> "We aren't at liberty to discuss the progress of our investigation at the current time," says Torhan. "I'm sure you understand?"  With a slight frown on his face, the paladin continues. "We would like for you to come back to the patrol house with us, though. I'm sure, being the law-abiding citizen that you are, Alek, that you won't mind returning with us to answer a few questions?"




"Indeed," Ru says with a dark look. "Vigalantism is illegal, sure. Answering police questions for information to aid in capturing a fugitive? Quite legal. Fact is, it's more than a smidge illegal _not_ to cooperate with information gathering."


----------



## InVinoVeritas (May 17, 2007)

"Thank you, Ru, I'm definitely willing to cooperate. I'd be more than willing to answer your questions here and now, but if you wish to... delay... until we reach the police station, that is your choice. I'll head down."

Alek turns from the balcony and parts the curtain leading back into the passageway beyond. One of the women--Kitten, you suppose--grabs the edge of the curtain with... a clawed paw. The other woman (Marionette?) sinks limply to drape herself over the balcony rail, still wrapped in her cloak.

As he exits the balcony, Alek adds, "Oh, and Torhan, thank you for observing that I am a law-abiding citizen. Some have taken issue with my style, but I trust the truth of a paladin. After all, I understand that Ezra takes a dim view of falsehood, is that not right, Father Berman? I would hate to think that Sasha has made you abandon one Lady for another."

Just a moment later, and Alek joins the officers at ground level. Bree opens the front door, leading back out into the main courtyard.


----------



## industrygothica (May 17, 2007)

Darian follows the others into the courtyard, but repeatedly looks back over his shoulder at Kitten and Marionette.  _Not natural_, he thinks to himself, and he wonders if the group should not also talk, or at least attempt to talk to them as well.

[sblock=ooc]May be pointless, but I'd like a bardic knowledge check to see if Darian knows anything about Kitten and Marionette, like what they are, who they are, etc.[/sblock]


----------



## InVinoVeritas (May 17, 2007)

Darian looks at Kitten, then at Marionette. Kitten catches Darian's eye for a moment, then pantomimes licking and cleaning her face with her free paw. _A fatuous display, and awfully skinny,_ he thinks.

Yet Marionette holds her limp, yet limber, position. There is a poise there, a sense of body control that few manifest. Darian remembers when she stood, unmoving, facing him in the alleyway with Temp. Her poise was there, too. This can only be from training, from discipline, like a professional dancer... A gnomish dancer...

...like that incident at some dive near Strahd Street in the Blackchapel district called Little Diversions. Darian remembers surveying the aftermath of a riot there, apparently where a patron and a dancing girl were torn to pieces. The owner, a small fellow himself--yes, a gnome--opened up the entire place in an attempt to show that it was solely the actions of three other patrons in the bar. They had clearly gone mad, and were busy arguing with each other about who the dead woman liked. The three patrons were arrested that night, and the case was considered closed that very night. They were eventually sentenced to death.

But Darian remembers seeing that gnomish poise when he spoke with the other dancing girls. He remembers three, all gnomes, all having received some bruising and scratches from the riot. One had quickly snagged magical healing from Fr. Abington, another police chaplain, who smiled broadly and appreciatively at the cleric. The second busied herself with covering the blemishes with make-up. But the third caught Darian's eye. He first saw her while stretching and grimacing, her foot pulled above her head.

"Hello, miss. I am Darian Rose, with the constabulary. Let's start with your name."

She lowered her leg and looked at Darian, annoyed at the break in her concentration. Her skin was pale like pine, and her steel-blue eyes glowered with intensity."Suktimooschi ko'Hogglefoon. My human name is Suki."

"Very good, Suki. What can you tell me about--"  Darian began, then stopped as Suki raised her leg again, bending over at the same time so that her cherry-wood colored hair brushed the floor. "--well, what are you doing?"

"Stretching," Suki gasped. "I got pulled on hard out there, and I'm making sure my muscles don't tighten up. I can't afford a spasm now if I'm going to keep on the path."

"Path? What path is this, pray tell?"

Suki reached back, pulling her torso up by grasping her raised leg. She winced when she did so, clearly feeling the earlier attack. But she fought through it and reached the position she was looking for. Darian tried to push the mixture of thoughts it provoked from his head. "I practice Vondlegoon. It's a traditional gnomish dance form. Not much call for it among the giants, but at least this place lets me dance. No, I don't expect to be appreciated for this, I just do it to keep my people's traditions alive. It's also good for focus."

Darian practically breathed a sigh of relief when Suki released her grip and returned to a normal standing position. "Thank you, Suki. It is good to learn these things. But there are other pressing matters. What happened here, tonight?"

Suki inhaled deeply. She stayed silent a moment while the dancing girl with the make-up chattered on to Perrin about becoming a star performer. "What you see. We were on stage, one of the tables started brawling, then rushed us. That's all I know,"  Suki replied, almost calculatedly. "All I can say is, it's not normal."  She then folded herself at the waist over the high edge of an overturned table, so that she balanced solely on her midsection, arms remaining at her sides.

The rest of the interrogation was uneventful, but there was something about Suki's dedication and focus that stayed with Darian, inspired him. That one rioting patron murderer never did walk straight again before his execution.

Darian looks at Marionette one more time, balancing carefully on the rail. That must be Suki.


----------



## Rhun (May 17, 2007)

Torhan grimaces at Alek's words. Why did everyone find it necessary to question his honor? The paladin takes a deep breath to calm himself, and waits patiently for Alek to reappear. Torhan didn't like the prospect of chasing the man through the tiny passages of the gnomish manor.


----------



## industrygothica (May 18, 2007)

"I should think we'd like to speak with Kitten and Marionette as well," Darian says.  "Surely you wouldn't have any issues with that, sir?" he asks Alek with his gentlemanly grin--a grin that almost says _'I dare you to protest.'_


----------



## InVinoVeritas (May 18, 2007)

Alek meets Darian's gaze. His mask seems to grin just a bit more broadly as he pointedly replies, "No, sir. No problem at _all_."

He turns back to the balcony. "Do you hear that, pets? You get to go on a trip with me! What a great New Year's Day this is! Come!"

Kitten lets out a muffled squeal as she leaps from the balcony, snags a tapestry in her claws, and climbs down to the floor of the hall. Marionette simply drops off the rail, flipping in the air before landing on her feet in a pile. The rustling of chains can be heard as she lands. She rises back to standing without touching her hands to the ground, and walks to join you.

Fully assembled, Alek picks up his walking stick by the door and pulls the two women close. "So, is there anyone else you wish to collect while you're here?"


----------



## Le Noir Faineant (May 18, 2007)

Calahan watches the scene with growing unease, and steps from one foot to another, 
eager to move out.

As his looks falls on Alek, the ranger's face may for a moment give an expression similar  
to that of a wild animal.

"Move." And then, coughing he mumbles a word that may sound like "cur", but you may not know if this is intentional or just a gutural sound.


----------



## InVinoVeritas (May 20, 2007)

Alek looks askance at Calahan. "Very well, then, let's be off. Bree, can you get someone to keep the bed warmers ready? This has been an exciting day, I'll sleep well tonight."

Alek practically leads the group heading outside. Bree watches Alek as he passes, shakes her head, and calls out, "You're not sleeping when you get back, Alekalargo! There's festivities to be had, you know!"

Alek turns to Fr. Berman, and retorts quietly, "Guess my bed will be cold, then."

Outside, the police coach stands at the ready, driver waiting for the order. Next to the police, a second carriage waits. It is white and small, drawn by two white ponies. The driver is another gnome, wearing the mask of a white horse, complete with mane and tail. His outfit is as white as the carriage, the ponies, and Alek. Even the driver's riding crop is white.

"Well then, gentlemen, We'll see you there!" Alek calls as he approaches his carriage. He stops, turns, and responds quickly, "Oh, what's that? I shouldn't take my carriage? Oh, yes, I understand. No, law-abiding citizens shouldn't be expected to go to the station on their own. No, an escort is required. Yes, that would do just fine! Ladies, we'll be traveling like the humans do! Oh, will the wonders of the new year ever cease!"

With the staccato pace he began once he joined the policemen, he tears away from his carriage, practically skips over to the police coach, with his "pets" in tow, opens the carriage door and ushers them inside. "Oh, my, it's going to be a bit intimate inside, won't it? You must have loved taking Sasha to the station!" Kitten and Marionette let out muffled giggles in response.


----------



## Le Noir Faineant (May 20, 2007)

Calahan's face twists for a moment, as he makes a grimace that may resemble something between a grin, and a bleaking of his teeth...


----------



## jkason (May 21, 2007)

*Ru Brike, barbaric human monk*



			
				InVinoVeritas said:
			
		

> "Oh, my, it's going to be a bit intimate inside, won't it? You must have loved taking Sasha to the station!" Kitten and Marionette let out muffled giggles in response.




Ru's nose wrinkles as the gnome continues having fun at his and his companion's expense. 

"I'll ride up top, so you'll have some ... leg room," he says, climbing to the top of the carriage.


----------



## industrygothica (May 21, 2007)

Darian takes a seat across from Alek and his _pets_.  He remains silent on the return trip, but does not take his eyes from the girls.  He studies their every action, every movement.  He contemplates their mannerisms and how they interact with one another, how they interact with Alek.  But most of all he tried to discern if they are with him willfully and of a clear mind, or if they are prisoners, magical or otherwise.

It was becoming clear to Darian that he was developing a particular hatred for Alek.  Yes, he'd love to get his hands on that one.


----------



## kinem (May 23, 2007)

Father Berman lets the others handle Alek for the moment, but he wastes no time in studying the man and his companions.  And what he sees only confirms his fears.  Yet his visage remains gentle, non-threatening.

_If Ezra takes such a dim view of falsehood, then it would be my duty to pull out the man's tongue.

The masked ladies are a particularly disturbing development.  We must seperate them from him as soon as possible._


----------



## Rhun (May 24, 2007)

Torhan as well stay quiet, keeping his eyes open for any sign of trouble.


----------



## InVinoVeritas (May 24, 2007)

The officers file into the police coach, with Ru climbing on top. The driver scoots over to make space for him, slaps the reins, and heads off. He wears a drab coat to stave off the mists, and a wide-brimmed hat. His leathery, worn face and scraggly dark hair mark him as a Blackchapel fellow, poor, but confident and gainfully employed.

"Pleased to make your acquaintance, officer," the driver begins. "It's not often that I get company up here. I'm glad to have you. Name's Tavish."

As the coach heads back down through the streets, Darian carefully watches Kitten and Marionette, carefully studying their movements as Alek continues talking. Darian notes the comfort by which the two women share space with Alek. Kitten slinks and plays as she stays close to Alek's side. She is more animated, showier, but also needier. She dare not give up her persona. Marionette moves far less, but in her seated position, it becomes clear that she is the more reserved one, still comfortable with Alek, but also more private. Something also apparently dangles off her arms, covered by her always-closed cloak.

"It's a strange thing, deceit. It is one thing to lie, to claim a situation you know to be false, and yet another to simply be mistaken. Yet, how do we ever know something to be true? We may have been lied to ourselves, and our view of the world dictates what is a lie and what is truth. If a mistaken man deliberately lies and tells the truth, is it deceit? And would the listener, in knowledge of the truth, call that man a liar? What's worse is when the listener lies at listening. Anything the speaker says becomes lies, even when they are true."

Ru notes that the gnome carriage follows the cab closely. Its horseheaded driver gives no indication of malice, simply that of someone following the leader. Atop the cab, Ru and Tavish turn past the clock tower and the festival, as the clock rings the fifth hour in the afternoon. Is it that late already? Yes, the shadows are growing long. The haze in the sky fades slowly from gray to black. The sun, a weak celestial disc, hides between the buildings. "Our passenger, he's an odd sort, isn't he? Rather cheeky. Still, he does have a charm about him, like a cat. Those masks are a right strange tradition, though. Can't trust someone who won't show his face."

The revelers twirl to the fiddlers' tunes, and dance around exploding fireworks. A happy crowd is busy buying and eating sausage links from the pig-merchant. Down a nearby alleyway, a gnome hunches over a lying figure.


----------



## jkason (May 24, 2007)

*Ru Brike, barbaric human monk*



			
				InVinoVeritas said:
			
		

> "Pleased to make your acquaintance, officer," the driver begins. "It's not often that I get company up here. I'm glad to have you. Name's Tavish."




Ru smiles, bowing his head to the driver. He remembers his own humble beginnings, and feels a sort of instant kinship with the blue collar man. "I'm Ru. Pleased to meet ya."



> "Our passenger, he's an odd sort, isn't he? Rather cheeky. Still, he does have a charm about him, like a cat. Those masks are a right strange tradition, though. Can't trust someone who won't show his face."
> 
> The revelers twirl to the fiddlers' tunes, and dance around exploding fireworks. A happy crowd is busy buying and eating sausage links from the pig-merchant. Down a nearby alleyway, a gnome hunches over a lying figure.




Ru begins to answer the driver's comment when he notices the man in the alley. 

"Stop the carriage" Ru says flatly. He stands, drawing his bow as he does and leveling an arrow at the man in the alley. 

"Paridon officers! Stand and surrender yourself!" he calls out. 

[sblock=OOC]If the gnome tries to run, Ru will fire. +5 attack (110 ft. range), 1d8 damage[/sblock]


----------



## industrygothica (May 24, 2007)

InVinoVeritas said:
			
		

> As the coach heads back down through the streets, Darian carefully watches Kitten and Marionette, carefully studying their movements as Alek continues talking. Darian notes the comfort by which the two women share space with Alek. Kitten slinks and plays as she stays close to Alek's side. She is more animated, showier, but also needier. She dare not give up her persona. Marionette moves far less, but in her seated position, it becomes clear that she is the more reserved one, still comfortable with Alek, but also more private. Something also apparently dangles off her arms, covered by her always-closed cloak.




_Chains,_ Darian thinks. _That explains the chains I heard when she draped herself over the balcony. Suki, what have you let him do to you?_




			
				jkason said:
			
		

> "Paridon officers! Stand and surrender yourself!" he calls out.




"What the.." Darian exclaims as he is shaken from his trance.  He draws his crossbow quickly and opens the door to the carriage to see what Ru is shouting at.


----------



## InVinoVeritas (May 26, 2007)

Tavish brings the coach to a stop. The gnomish carriage immediately behind the coach also holds position, the ponies letting out a small whinny. 

The hunched figure does not move his body, but only raises his head. Fiery copper hair seems to explode outward, surrounding his face in an orange mane. Like other gnomes, he is also masked: a simple, stark white oval, with fangs and a snarl--the face of a vampire. The mask's mouth glistens with fresh red blood.


----------



## Le Noir Faineant (May 28, 2007)

Without any further words, Calahan will prepare his bow and shoot as soon as he is at point blank range, aiming at the gnome's legs, but not caring if he hits the monster anywhere more upwards.

Right after he has let the first arrow loose, he'll fire a second and third time, as fast as he can, trying to get closer and closer to his enemy.


----------



## Rhun (May 28, 2007)

Torhan opens the carriage door in an attempt to figure out what is happening outside. "Ru, what is going on?" he calls.


----------



## jkason (May 29, 2007)

*Ru Brike, barbaric human monk*



			
				Rhun said:
			
		

> Torhan opens the carriage door in an attempt to figure out what is happening outside. "Ru, what is going on?" he calls.




Ru hops off the carriage, closing on the vampire-faced gnome. "Bloodletting, though hopefully not murder, Tohran," Ru says as he moves, then calls to the gnome "On the ground before I put you down where you stand!"

[sblock=OOC]Still holding the shot against an escape attempt. If none occurs, double move to get close enough to rush the gnome / shoot at Ru's discretion.[/sblock]


----------



## kinem (Jun 1, 2007)

Father Berman suspects - given what he's seen and heard - that the gnomish 'vampire' is as much victim as villian.  The real problem is the masks and drugs - and quite likely, Alex.  The Father therefore keeps an eye on the pint-sized perp, though he readies his dragon pistol in case Ru seems in over his head.


----------



## InVinoVeritas (Jun 1, 2007)

Torhan opens the coach as Ru hops off. Calahan leaps out of the carriage to get the space needed to use his bow.

"On the ground before I put you down where you stand!"

Ru slowly approaches, bow at the ready. Calahan nocks and arrow, ready to fire. 

The gnome stands straight up. Calahan fires a shot, but it goes wide. Ru aims for the gnome's heart, ready for the attack or flight, as Calahan gets his next arrow ready.

The gnome reaches for his mask and takes it off. His face... rings. It appears as a blur, his head shaking so violently that no features are clear--a horrific rictus here, a weeping eye there... as if his head were nothing but a miasma of agony.

And there is this sound. As the gnome's head vibrates, a piercing peal fills the air, like an alarm, like a clock signifying an end, like a faraway trumpet and like the ringing in your ears. Ru and Calahan suddenly clutch their heads in pain. 

[sblock=Ru]The sound takes Ru back to his days in the Strahd Street Irregulars. It is as if it was yesterday, traveling to Gis for his fateful meet. "You're a wise one. Not like the others." Ru's ears fill with ringing as the world shifts... he is in Ari's hideout, to report his failure--to Gis. Gis looks at Ru, grins, and morphs into the form of Ari. "Strahd boy in life, Strahd boy in death, Ru." Ru's vision crosses as it feels as if his whole head vibrates. Ari reaches out for him, his poison ring prepped for a lethal dosage... 

Ru is Confused. Next round he will flee at top speed from the gnome. [/sblock]

[sblock=Calahan]For a moment, the sound of birds fill the air. The buildings are like trees, and there is no one around... but the birds coalesce into the sound of a violin, playing a single, long, melancholy note. Wolves in the distance howl as the player of the violin comes near. A friend? Is it Calahan himself? He plays a violin with an impossibly long bow. The crescendoing note is held steady as it takes residence in Calahan's mind--

--and the forest is gone. The ringing gnome remains. Calahan stops pulling his bow across his arrow and sets it back up...

Calahan is Confused. Next round he may act normally.
[/sblock]

[sblock=Darian]The disconcerting spectacle astounds Darian. What is this? What does it mean? How is this happening?

_Pain, Darian. This is pain. There is truth in pain, Darian. Imagine the truths he holds._[/sblock]

[sblock=Torhan]Torhan looks outside, noticing the gnome stand. Suddenly, he recognizes him. That gnome, that mask... this is the one who was crawling on Edditomas' roof. [/sblock]

[sblock=Fr. Berman]Fr. Berman watches the sudden change to the entire situation, and quickly looks back to Alek, Kitten, and Marionette. They huddle. They are scared. Worried. [/sblock]


----------



## Le Noir Faineant (Jun 1, 2007)

Howling like a wild dog, Calahan goes to his knees, holding his ears, and his eyes widdened in disbelief...


----------



## jkason (Jun 1, 2007)

*Ru Brike, barbaric human monk*

Ru's eyes glaze over as the ringing hits him. He clutches his bow with white knuckes, but instead of firing, suddenly turns and bolts away from the alley.


----------



## industrygothica (Jun 1, 2007)

Darian steps off the carriage, humming a mournful dirge--softly at first, but growing louder as he gets closer to the gnome.  He reaches beneath his cloak for his whip, his humming a rising crescendo.  His eyes narrow as he approaches, and he rears his whip hand back.  

_Show me your truth..._

ooc: _Countersong_, Perform +9


----------



## Rhun (Jun 5, 2007)

Torhan swears loudly as he recognizes the gnome, something of a shock coming from the holy warrior. He leaps from the carriage and rushes the gnome, drawing his greatsword as he does so. Upon closing, he stikes with sword, not wanting to give it a chance to escape.


----------



## kinem (Jun 5, 2007)

_I was wrong about one thing ...  Lady, save and guide us._

Father Berman's dragon pistol is already in hand, so he gets out of the carriage and takes aim carefully at the belligerent bellhead, making sure he doesn't hit his fellow watchmen.

BANG!


----------



## InVinoVeritas (Jun 8, 2007)

Ru takes off like a shot, moving at speeds that even horses could barely achieve. He rushes out of the alleyway, eyes glazed, his own head shaking back and forth slightly. He barely recognizes the world around him, knowing that something must be close behind. But... the world continues to melt before his eyes, sounds filling his ears--flashes of light, pops and bells and shouts and horns all sounding, while bizarre faces and half-faces float by. 

[sblock=Ru]Ru is Confused. Next round, he will babble incoherently.[/sblock]

A vulgar battle cry announces the paladin's arrival as he bursts out of the carriage. His face looks maddened, and the eldritch tone does nothing to help the matter. He rushes the fell gnome, greatsword drawn high. He grips the sword tightly and tries his best to ignore the sound, ignore the nosebleed Torhan just discovered. The swing is wild, frenzied. The gnome leans back to avoid the blow, landing in a crab position. 

Calahan lets out a pained scream, grabs his head and kneels, fighting to gain some semblance of reality in the face of unbridled agony. He watches as the gnome stands back up--backwards. For some reason, the gnome stood back up so that he was standing on his hands... Or was he standing on his hands before? The question quickly recedes from everyone's mind, though, as he launches himself at Torhan. The paladin gets his sword up and uses it to push the gnome off, hard. Sparks fly as metal hits metal--Torhan's foe is apparently armored... but he was sure that the strike bypassed whatever defenses were up in front of it.

Fr. Berman waits just for this opening to fire without hitting Torhan. BANG! The shot also seems to glance off the gnome's shoulder with a clang. By his side, Darian sings a dirge... normally, such a song would be unwelcome, but it gives the policemen something else to hold on to instead of the gnome's incessant wail. Darian raises his whip and reaches out, grabbing hold of a leg (arm?) and crashing him into the ground.

Calahan fixes on the song, pushing the nonsense from his mind. Darian will be able to keep him safe in this time of insanity... and seizes the moment to sink two arrows into the gnome. The first skitters on the ground past him, but the second finds its target--and shatters.

Fr. Berman notes from his position that Tavish and the horse-masked driver have cowered, their hands full with just keeping their steeds under control. Tavish starts humming the dirge with Darian, just to keep the song in his head. Alek and his entourage still sit alone in the coach. Ru, on the other hand, is nowhere near here... Darian points out that he is now staggering through the clocktower square, far in the distance, barely able to comprehend the festival all around him...

*
Ru: 16/30
Torhan: 40/40
Calahan: 14/23
Fr. Berman: 26/30
Darian: 14/20
*


----------



## Le Noir Faineant (Jun 8, 2007)

Calahan growls as he sees his arrow doing no damage...

"I am not beaten yet, you bastard!"

He will turn, look for a big stone or the like, and then throw it against the gnome's mask...


----------



## industrygothica (Jun 8, 2007)

Darian continues his dirge while drawing a tanglefoot bag from his coat.  He approaches the strange gnome closer still, and attempts to use the tanglefoot bag to bind up the thing for a few moments.

[sblock=ooc]I am currently out of town, and may or may not be able to post again before it is my turn next, so I'll go ahead and tell you what I have in mind now so that you can proceed without me if need be:

If Darian hits with the tanglefoot bag, the next round he will draw his +1 dagger and attack while the gnome's immobile.  I have an image of Darian mounting the thing and slashing away with his dagger, the whole time humming his little ditty like a madman.  It's pretty surreal the way I see it, but maybe that's just me.

If he doesn't hit with the tanglefoot bag, he'll just try to keep him occupied so that the others can get in a good attack here and there.[/sblock]


----------



## Rhun (Jun 8, 2007)

"Justice comes in many forms," grunts Torhan to the gnome, "Now feel its bite!" The paladin swings his greatsword in an overhand strike, channeling the power of good and law into the stroke.


*Smite evil and 1 pt. power attack, +10 attack for 2d6+9 (crit 19-20)
If not evil, then +7 for 2d6+6 (crit 19-20)*


----------



## jkason (Jun 8, 2007)

*Ru Brike, barbaric human monk*

Ru barely notices when his legs stop pumping. He tries to tell everyone about the gnome, about the blood, about the ... but it's hard to remember the words. Any words, really, so while he knows what he's trying to say, all that seems to come out is rubbish, no matter how loudly or forcefully he tries to make his tongue behave and remember the common tongue.


----------



## Rhun (Jun 13, 2007)

*bump*


----------



## InVinoVeritas (Jun 14, 2007)

[sblock=ooc]Grr, thanks. I finish a term of school and before I know it, it's a week later... Sorry.[/sblock]

Tavish calls out, "Oy! Officers! The gnomes are getting away!"  Sure enough, the door on the far side of the police coach has flown open, and Alek and his mates have jumped out and run off, while Tavish continues to fight to keep his horses under control. The gnome carriage bolts, however, and takes off down the avenue, without the trio.

Ru feels as if he swims through an ocean of color and music, desperately trying to warn anything somewhat resembling a person of the insane threat behind him. The revelers start to give him a wide berth... Why aren't they listening? Don't they value their lives? What does it take to get them to act on the threat??? The ringing continues to burn in his mind like a haunting memory, dredging up thoughts of past brutalities...

[sblock=Ru]Ru is Confused. Next round, he will attack the nearest creature.   [/sblock]

"Justice comes in many forms," grunts Torhan to the gnome, "Now feel its bite!" The paladin swings his greatsword in an overhand strike, channeling the power of good and law into the stroke. He stands over the prostrate gnome, and drives the sword straight down through the criminal's chest, pinning him to the ground. There is a creaking scrape of metal on metal, but the sword does pierce him. A spray of blood spurts from the wound, landing on Torhan--and scalding him. (-3 hp) 

In the glow of twilight, it would almost be missed, but light appeared to be inside the gnome--a dull red flickering glow. And heat--extreme heat. He pushes himself up, further impaling himself on Torhan's sword. The gnome's arms and legs reach upward, quickly, to grab a hold of the sword and the paladin's wrist. Torhan watches as in the middle of the gnome's fading frenzy of a face, a mouth appears. It puckers its lips, then reaches forth to savagely attach itself to Torhan's sword hand, rapidly sucking blood from a gash the mouth tears. In pain, Torhan loses control for a second, and the gnome pulls himself back off the sword. (-24 hp) The gnome's head remains a rapidly shaking resounding mess, but he now clearly wears a cruel, blood-stained grin.

Calahan grabs a loose cobblestone and throws it at the gnome. The stone bounces off the gnome, but Calahan manages to snag his mask, and it shatters! The gnome snarls toward Calahan.

Fr. Berman, not wanting to get closer, and more worried about the gnome before him than the runaways, reloads his pistol. "Stop in the name of the law!" he calls out, hoping Alek listens, and fires again at the gnome. The bullet perhaps makes a dent in the gnome as it clangs off him and lodges itself in the side wall.

Darian studies the gnome for a moment as he pulls out the tanglefoot bag. The bag opens, spilling its contents all over the gnome. He notes that he is held in position, but this does not seem to stop his savage nature...

*Ru: 16/30
Torhan: 13/40
Calahan: 14/23
Fr. Berman: 26/30
Darian: 14/20*


----------



## Le Noir Faineant (Jun 14, 2007)

"It will be a pleasure to kill you, son of a b..."

Calahan, his face distorted in bloodlust, will jump forward and try to decapitate the gnome with an inversive blow of his Kukri!

[sblock=OOC]Trying to use Calahan's Skirmish ability. 

Not sure if inversive is the correct English word for this - I mean: Striking up from downside, like a samurai would when drawing his katana. [/sblock]


----------



## Rhun (Jun 14, 2007)

Torhan grimaces as blinding pain shoots up his arm from the ragged gash in his hand, nearly staggering to his knees from the blood drain, and quite surprised that the gnome survived the deadly smite of his blade. With great effort, the holy warrior manages to steady himself, drawing to his full height and again swining his heavy blade toward the foe. If he must sacrifice himself to put down this dangerous and evil opponent, then so be it...


*
1 pt. power attack, +7 attack for 2d6+6 (crit 19-20)
*


----------



## industrygothica (Jun 14, 2007)

Darian draws his dagger moves up to the gnomish monstrosity.  The volume of his dirge grows louder as he raises his hand and brings it down with pronounced force in the direction of the thing's head.

[sblock=ooc] Try to flank, 2d6 sneak attack.  Darian also has evasion, in case it is a factor with the burning blood thing.[/sblock]


----------



## jkason (Jun 14, 2007)

*Ru Brike, barbaric human monk*



			
				InVinoVeritas said:
			
		

> Ru feels as if he swims through an ocean of color and music, desperately trying to warn anything somewhat resembling a person of the insane threat behind him. The revelers start to give him a wide berth... Why aren't they listening? Don't they value their lives? What does it take to get them to act on the threat??? The ringing continues to burn in his mind like a haunting memory, dredging up thoughts of past brutalities...
> 
> [sblock=Ru]Ru is Confused. Next round, he will attack the nearest creature.   [/sblock]




"I know!" the monk babbles in a frothy state. "I know what you are! You're after me, all of you, but I won't let you take me!" He looks at the crowd, suddenly aware that it is filled with enemies. He's not sure if they were ever safe, maybe they were never even gnomes. But now they're monsters, and he lashes out to save himself before they can attack him.

[sblock=OOC]Since Ru's attacks are unarmed, I don't suppose I have the option of using a monk's ability to choose between lethal and nonlethal damage to have this attack do nonlethal, do I?   [/sblock]


----------



## InVinoVeritas (Jun 19, 2007)

"I know!" the monk babbles in a frothy state. "I know what you are! You're after me, all of you, but I won't let you take me!" He looks at the crowd, and the masked figures change in his sound-addled mind. Their heads start to shake. He watches as the crowd's masks fall, and their faces turn into mad blurs. They aren't gnomes, they're monsters. The sound--that infernal, ear-splitting sound--fills the town square. The clock tower starts chiming in tune with them, its own face a blot of insanity. 

Ru determines where one of them is. He picks it up, and it whines. The sounds become more intense, and Ru stands ready to bash this--this thing against the cobblestones.

Then a voice comes through the crowd... words he can understand. It sings to him...

_Hush, little toy, it's time to wind down
After a hard day of marching 'round town.
Loosen your spring and go in your box,
I'll hold your key and keep you under locks.
Hush little toy, the day's soldiering is done
I'll wind you again with the coming of the sun.
You'll march with the pride of any good boy
You'll be the best soldier, my favorite little toy._

*     *     *​
Torhan, Calahan, and Darian circle around the stuck gnome. His head continues its maddening shake, while his body suddenly goes still. Only Darian's song holds back the tide of insanity in the gnome's wake. With the training of the police force, the three know what to do. Darian and Calahan back up for just an instant as Torhan swings his sword in a mighty arc. He connects cleanly at the gnome's neck, where the blur meets solidity. He ignores the spray (-2 hp) as his sword travels through and across the neck of the gnome, and he can hear and feel as the sword grates against metal, cuts into flesh, pushes against bone... and passes out the other side. Yellowish metallic flecks and boiling blood coat Torhan's greatsword. A clean beheading. The head launches into the air, leaving a blissful silence.

Yet, orchestrating the completion of the maneuver, Darian and Calahan dive at the gnome from opposite sides. And then, the body acts. The two policemen's knives skitter across the metal of the gnome, unable to penetrate. The two arms of the gnome send two fingers each into Darian and Calahan, and they suddenly feel a hollow pain of having their blood sucked out of them through the fingers. Darian falls, overcome from blood loss (-15 hp) while Calahan fights enough to release himself from the gnome (-11 hp).

[sblock=Darian]As the life flows from Darian into the headless gnome, he hears a voice. _See what the truth can do for you? Seek it out, Darian. You can gain great power through seeking this. Seek his pain._ [/sblock]

*     *     *​
The voice soothes Ru, and the fire in his mind dies down. The heads stop shaking, and the world returns to the way it is. Part of the party has stopped, and a throng of masked gnomes stare in terror at Ru. In his hands, unhurt but crying badly, is a young gnome boy.

"Put the boy down, Ru. You don't want to hurt him." Alek emerges from the crowd, "pets" in tow. Ru sets the boy down and he goes running to his mother, and they quickly leave together. "You're no better than Lug, are you?"  Kitten jumps onto Ru's back while he soaks in the situation. "No, you think you're better. You endanger the innocent, just like Lug, but you insist you aren't like him. Come, let's prove it. Let's go find Lug together. We can start where I last spurned him." Kitten gently rubs her claws against the skin of Ru's collarbone.

*     *     *​
Torhan gapes as the gnome's hand moves extremely quickly to catch his own falling head. It stares limply in the distance, with a long nose, copper-red hair, and a smart goatee.

_"Well, I think we have seen these markings before..."_

The image of Hieran displaying the sketch of Edditomas immediately comes to mind. 

_"An interesting question. When does a body part cease to be a part of a person and become, instead, an object in its own right?"_

"YOU DO NOT EXIST! YOU HAVE NO RIGHT TO EXIST! THE POWER OF EZRA COMPELS YOU!" Fr. Berman lunges forward, brandishing his stained glass butterfly. A combination of fear, revulsion, and rage fills his eyes at the sight of Edditomas' head.

Edditomas simply places his head back on his body, and begins to ring anew. Darian lies silently beside him.

*Ru: 16/30
Torhan: 11/40
Calahan: 3/23
Fr. Berman: 26/30
Darian: -1/20*


----------



## Rhun (Jun 19, 2007)

"Father," grunts Torhan, struggling to slay this creature and avoid further wounds, "Some healing would be most appreciated!" Those words spoke, Torhan again strikes at the foul abomination, hoping it finish it off before anymore of his companions are injured.


*
+8 attack for 2d6+4 (crit 19-20)
*


----------



## jkason (Jun 19, 2007)

*Ru Brike, barbaric human monk*



			
				InVinoVeritas said:
			
		

> The voice soothes Ru, and the fire in his mind dies down. The heads stop shaking, and the world returns to the way it is. Part of the party has stopped, and a throng of masked gnomes stare in terror at Ru. In his hands, unhurt but crying badly, is a young gnome boy.
> 
> "Put the boy down, Ru. You don't want to hurt him." Alek emerges from the crowd, "pets" in tow. Ru sets the boy down and he goes running to his mother, and they quickly leave together. "You're no better than Lug, are you?"  Kitten jumps onto Ru's back while he soaks in the situation. "No, you think you're better. You endanger the innocent, just like Lug, but you insist you aren't like him. Come, let's prove it. Let's go find Lug together. We can start where I last spurned him." Kitten gently rubs her claws against the skin of Ru's collarbone.




Ru feels his face flush with shame as he comes out of his stupor. As Alek's "pet" begins to give him attention and Alek makes his suggestion, however, shame is replaced with indignation.

"If you had a lead on Lug, why play this damnable game? I'm a constable, Alek, and this is a lawful investigation. I'm not about to wander off on my own with suspect individuals." His memory finally seems to click into place, and he looks around to try to get his bearings. "Especially not when my colleagues are facing a more immediate threat. You three will slow me down. Meet us back at the carriage, Alek, or we'll track you down and jail you for obstruction of justice." Knocking kitten away, Ru bolts back toward the carriage and alley he abandoned in his confusion, hoping he isn't too late...


----------



## kinem (Jun 20, 2007)

Father Berman shakes his head, trying to regain control of himself.  He's not sure what's taken hold of him.  _Clearly the monster _does_ exist - which is a big problem, right now._  With the team injured and weary and the Father himself low on spells, this fight did not look promising.

He approaches the melee, considering his meager options.  Seeing Darian go down, he is tempted to heal the officer right away, but would his companion be safer out of the fight?  The monster's attacks could make short work of a man barely healed enough to stand up.  Still, the horrible sound ... _We need his ditty to keep us focused._

He utters a prayer to Lady Ezra and touches Darian.

(ooc: swap out command for CLW, 1d8+4)

"I believe that a tactical withdrawal may be in order!" he informs the others.


----------



## InVinoVeritas (Jun 22, 2007)

As Ru runs from the scene, bounding over a stunned reveler in the process, Alek helps Kitten to her feet. He responds, "You're welcome, Strahd Boy." He strolls back toward the coach, singing in Gnomish as he travels. The occasional reveler joins him in what must be a popular tune among them.

Torhan calls for help from the healer as he reaches back for another swing at... Edditomas? His head? Another body?... at the gnome, hoping to prevent it from causing further harm. The insane brutality and incomprehensibility seem to befuddle him, and Torhan barely can tell that the gnome bent backward to avoid the blow.

Fr. Berman approaches the battle, the ringing steadily growing as he draws close. He empties his mind as he rushes over to Darian. For an instant, his field of vision fills with butterflies, but he separates reality from hallucination and lays hands on Darian. (+12 hp) He whispers to Darian, "Sing. Sing now." His eyes fall on the gnome's victim, a plump gnome woman with a round, cherubic mask. She breathes, barely.

Calahan launches himself savagely at the gnome, hoping to get in one more strike, anywhere that matters. With a CRACK! Calahan stops, the gnome's foot pulling free of the drying tanglefoot, and impaling him in the chest (-9 hp). Calahan crumbles to the street. The gnome's arms flail at Torhan, but they only strike armor.

Darian returns to consciousness, suddenly awakened by a sudden infusion of life--or was that burning? An ashen man, smoldering, commanding him to sing... No... that is Fr. Berman, and the dissociative noise surrounding them. He starts to sing, and rise, taking advantage of the moment the gnome is using to pull his other leg free of the goo... it won't last much longer.

Ru arrives at the scene, his athletic form serving him well for speed. The gnome is almost free. Darian is awake and unsteady, but his song is the only thing keeping the dread madness at bay. Calahan has fallen. Fr. Berman advocates retreat. Tavish tries to sing along with Darian, his terror-filled frame fighting against spooked horses. A distance behind Ru, Alek, Kitten, and Marionette approach. Alek undoes the clasp on Marionette's cloak.

*Ru: 16/30
Torhan: 11/40
Calahan: -6/23
Fr. Berman: 26/30
Darian: 11/20*


----------



## Le Noir Faineant (Jun 22, 2007)

Am I dead?  This is what I get for missing one round...


Calahan lies on the ground, his pale eyes looking upwards into the grey sky...

_This bastard... If I ever get up again, I'll make a cup out of his hand and a pipe out of his bones...

When I was younger, my grandfather told me of that flying whale, and how good people travelled to Heaven on its back... Wonder if he'll still have a place for me for this this journey, after all the times that I have sinned..._







Calahan's look becomes somewhat dull and filled with peace, as his minds travels far...


----------



## Rhun (Jun 22, 2007)

Torhan curses as he struggles with the...well, with the whatever the hells it was. Bringing his blade to bear again in a powerful overhand swing, the paladin hopes to strike a telling blow before the thing can fully escape the confines of the tanglefoot bag.


*1 point power attack: +7 attack for 2d6+6 (crit 19-20)*


----------



## industrygothica (Jun 22, 2007)

Darian rises, his mind cluttered with confusion.  Still, he continues his dirge and moves to pull Callahan's limp body from the fray.  _We'll get you back, friend.  No worry_, he thinks to himself.  Still humming, he circles the action to find the best vantage point, and tries to figure out a way to stop this thing for good.


----------



## InVinoVeritas (Jun 23, 2007)

Calahan isn't dead... yet. It might be a moment before revival, though. If you like, you can RP Tavish in the meantime. He's not quite as manic, though.


----------



## kinem (Jun 23, 2007)

With his companions dropping like flies, Father Berman prays _Please Lady, don't let them die this way._ 

He casts his last healing spell for the day, hoping to save Calahan.  (1d8+4) If he has time, he draws his wand, knowing it will soon be needed.


----------



## jkason (Jun 25, 2007)

*Ru Brike, barbaric human monk*



			
				InVinoVeritas said:
			
		

> Ru arrives at the scene, his athletic form serving him well for speed. The gnome is almost free. Darian is awake and unsteady, but his song is the only thing keeping the dread madness at bay. Calahan has fallen. Fr. Berman advocates retreat. Tavish tries to sing along with Darian, his terror-filled frame fighting against spooked horses. A distance behind Ru, Alek, Kitten, and Marionette approach. Alek undoes the clasp on Marionette's cloak.




Horrified by the scene, Ru raises the bow he's been white-knuckling since his confused race away from the alley, and tries to cover those retreating by firing on the gnome-creature.

[sblock=OOC]+5 bow attack[/sblock]


----------



## InVinoVeritas (Jun 26, 2007)

Torhan swings one more time, determined to damage if not disable the creature before him. With a CRACK! the gnome breaks free of the tanglefoot, leaning back to land again in a crab, and straighten back up backwards, with arms as legs and legs as arms--not that the gnome seems to notice. Torhan's swing goes wild.

The gnome rushes Torhan, trying to take advantage of the opening. Torhan pivots on his sword to dodge the shot and recover. The gnome stops. He points over to the coach. He crouches for a lunge towards the others gathered there. He leaps, only to be blocked by Torhan. The paladin breathes heavily, triumphant in preventing the gnome's advance. Yet then, there is a chill in his chest. Torhan looks down to see where the gnome's hand has breached his armor... feels the drawing of blood away from him... 

Torhan crumples to the ground in shock (-12 hp).

Fr. Berman and Darian drag Calahan away from the gnome-thing, up toward the coach and Ru. The coach rocks back and forth as Tavish continues to wrestle with the horses, yet the uncertainty of the carriage seems preferable to the certain destruction emanating from Edditomas' head. Fr. Berman prays to the lady while Darian continues singing. Suddenly, Kitten rushes under Darian's arm to bound back into the coach. Calahan starts sputtering as life charges back into him (+9 hp). Alek appears by Fr. Berman as Ru fires a cover shot--which fails to cause damage.

"Get him in the coach. We need to get out of here,"  Alek states to Fr. Berman. He pulls Marionette's cloak off with a flourish. Using it as a makeshift shield, he gingerly approaches Torhan. Marionette follows with him. Her full figure is revealed for the first time--trim, athletic, hardened. She carries the poise of a dancer, and her steady gait suddenly droops, seemingly limp, yet showing the fruit of years of self-control. But most noticeable about her are her hands. Her arms--end. In stumps. Chains dangle from the ends of her arms. At the end of each set of chains dangle what seem to be her hands--rigid, hard, cold. She swings her hands around as she interposes herself between Torhan and the gnome-thing.

*Ru: 16/30
Torhan: -1/40
Calahan: 3/23
Fr. Berman: 26/30
Darian: 11/20*


----------



## jkason (Jun 26, 2007)

*Ru Brike, barbaric human monk*



			
				InVinoVeritas said:
			
		

> "Get him in the coach. We need to get out of here,"  Alek states to Fr. Berman. He pulls Marionette's cloak off with a flourish. Using it as a makeshift shield, he gingerly approaches Torhan. Marionette follows with him. Her full figure is revealed for the first time--trim, athletic, hardened. She carries the poise of a dancer, and her steady gait suddenly droops, seemingly limp, yet showing the fruit of years of self-control. But most noticeable about her are her hands. Her arms--end. In stumps. Chains dangle from the ends of her arms. At the end of each set of chains dangle what seem to be her hands--rigid, hard, cold. She swings her hands around as she interposes herself between Torhan and the gnome-thing.




Ru finds himself simultaneously grateful and disturbed by Alek's help, and the fully-revealed state of Marionette. But he hasn't the time to argue. Dropping his bow, he moves in to Tohran, all his attention paid to keeping off of the monster-gnome's hit list as he tries to reclaim his fallen comrade.

[sblock=OOC]Let's see if all those defensive options I built in are useful. Declare the gnome Ru's Dodge opponent (+1 AC), and have him go into Total Defense (+6 AC due to Tumble bonus) as his standard action, with a move action to reclaim Tohran . That gives him an effective AC of 23 vs. the gnome, with an additional +4 (AC 27) vs. any AoO the gnome gets if Ru has to move through threatened squares to get to Tohran.[/sblock]


----------



## industrygothica (Jun 27, 2007)

Darian's voice wavers as Alek removes Suki's cloak.  _What has he done to you?_ he asks himself.  Slowly, still humming, he advances toward the scene, rage swelling within him--not toward the gnome-thing, but towards Alek.  _I should feed you to this thing_, he thinks, _as you are doing to Suki._  He takes a stance directly next to Alek--almost on top of him--as he gives the idea some serious thought.

He reaches into his jacket for his last tanglefoot bag.  He doesn't want to use it, but he won't let Suki be served to this creature for fodder.  The distraction, if needed, should at the very least lend an opportunity to pull her away.


----------



## Le Noir Faineant (Jun 28, 2007)

Tears roll from Calahan's eyes as he is dragged into the coach...

"My life... By Ezra, I thought I was done for..."

After fiercely hugging one of his helpers, Calahan immediately goes on his knees, and with shaking hands, puts another arrow on his bow.

"Help me get a clean shot, friends, and I will be able to bring this monster down!"

Calahan will aim at the right knee of the gnome, concentrate briefly, and then shoot...

Afterwards, he will stand up, and sweating and struggling to keep on his feet, wlak over to the driver as fast as he can.

"Boy, do you have some brandy or inflamable oil around? - I have an idea..."


----------



## InVinoVeritas (Jul 1, 2007)

Ru rushes over to Torhan, carefully watching as the gnome seems to stutter as he watches the four. Ru bends over, and the gnome lashes out. Yet Ru predicts this, and deftly avoids the gnome's strike. He scoops up the paladin, just managing to hold him over his shoulder and stagger out of the way. Blood pumps forcefully through Ru's body as he-just for a moment-realized how his former rage would be to his benefit, just this once...

Marionette takes the moment to lash out, throwing her small frame into an arc as her hand-chain wraps around the gnome's arm. The gnome and the pet begin to grapple in a bizarre dance. The odd way that Marionette shifts her weight as if held by strings, her entangling of the gnome's limbs, and the method by which front and back, up and down, seem to hold no meaning for him, leave a surreal twisting of limbs for dominance. Bile rising quickly in his throat, Darian pulls out his tanglefoot bag. _No, Suki_ he thinks as he debates using the bag. No, not in the middle of the grapple--that could stick them both together... 

Calahan fires an arrow into this morass, yet must adjust his aim as Ru heads straight for him, with Torhan. Too quickly, it turns out, as the arrow flies harmlessly past them. He calls to Tavish for oil or alcohol. Barely thinking as he continues to calm the horses, Tavish pulls a flat metal flask from his jacket and tosses it. Calahan catches it.

BONG. The clock calls out the 15-minute mark. At that instant, the gnome stops, shakes free of Marionette, and walks away from her.





The gnome turns to leave.​
Alek calls out, "Come back, Marionette! Everyone, away!"  as he scrambles into the coach cab. He crawls over Torhan's body, and places his mouth close to Torhan's ear...

[sblock=Torhan] "Wake up, Torhan. Time to live. Sasha lies and waits."  [/sblock]

Torhan suddenly gasps for air and doubles over, coughing, but rising back to consciousness (+11 hp). Everyone is huddled near or in the coach, with the sole exception of Marionette.

*Ru: 16/30
Torhan: 10/40
Calahan: 3/23
Fr. Berman: 26/30
Darian: 11/20*

[sblock=credit]Photo by Soffia Gisladottir [/sblock]


----------



## industrygothica (Jul 1, 2007)

Darian struggles with whether to chase the thing or not, and finally decides against it... for now.  _We'll be meeting again, Monsieur, I promise you that_.  He steps toward the coach and realizes that Marionette--or Suki, as he will continue to call her--has yet to make her way to the coach.  Gently, he moves in her direction, passing a cold stare toward Alek.  

_You know more than you let on, manipulator.  The truth is in you, and it will be mine for the taking._

"Come, lady.  Your dance is done," he says to Suki.  "And a fine one it was, but let us now leave this wicked place."


----------



## Le Noir Faineant (Jul 1, 2007)

Calahan will concentrate on making a Drakov cocktail _(the Ravenloftian version of a Molotov cocktail I guess) _ out of the flask and a piece of cloth. (If there are no dry rags lying nearby, or none of his companions can offer assistance, Calahan will simply rip the pieces he needs from his own clothing.)

If the gnome should return to attack the party, he will throw it on him...

After finishing his work, Calahan will get on his feet, and without really caring for the others, check the scene of the fight for any hints.

If he finds blood of the gnome on the ground, he will tpoint the others to it and ask if they have methods of analyzing it...


----------



## jkason (Jul 2, 2007)

*Ru Brike, barbaric human monk*



			
				InVinoVeritas said:
			
		

> Ru rushes over to Torhan, carefully watching as the gnome seems to stutter as he watches the four. Ru bends over, and the gnome lashes out. Yet Ru predicts this, and deftly avoids the gnome's strike. He scoops up the paladin, just managing to hold him over his shoulder and stagger out of the way. Blood pumps forcefully through Ru's body as he-just for a moment-realized how his former rage would be to his benefit, just this once...
> 
> Torhan suddenly gasps for air and doubles over, coughing, but rising back to consciousness (+11 hp). Everyone is huddled near or in the coach, with the sole exception of Marionette.




"Welcome back," Ru says to Torhan. He turns to watch the gnome creature depart, fingers itching to engage it, but reason telling him to wait for a better time. 

He turns to Alek, then, and though it's clear he's swallowing his frustration, says calmly, "My thanks for saving our companion."


----------



## kinem (Jul 2, 2007)

Father Berman, though curious about Alek and his henchwomen, decides that getting the group back into shape is his first priority.  Without their health, they were completely at the mercy of Alek.

He pulls out his wand and taps Calahan, speaking the command.  He then does it again, as Calahan appeared the most wounded at the moment, and goes around to each of the other cops.

(ooc: CLW, 1d8+1, twice to Callahan and once to Ru, Torhan, and Darian)


----------



## Rhun (Jul 3, 2007)

Torhan breathes deep, his brush with death having taken a lot out of him. "What," he says between gasps, "was that thing?"


----------



## InVinoVeritas (Jul 8, 2007)

Marionette, exhausted, rights herself and sprints for the coach. Calahan runs past her, trying to find something to salvage, some clue to the gnome's identity. He stops at a lump in the corner, a pile of petticoats.

Darian meets Marionette--no, Suki, she will always be Suki--at the coach door and catches her as she leaps into the carriage. Her hand flails inattentively against his side, and he winces. She gasps slightly, and the two lock eyes. _She is still there,_ Darian realizes.

Calahan instinctively grabs at a petticoat and tears off a strip, before thinking about it. He stuffs it in the flask, lights it and tosses it. It lands at the feet of the gnome, who stopped at the wall at the end of the alley. It explodes. The gnome turns around, merely nonplussed.

Fr. Berman sets to work at healing the other police. As Darian carefully sets Suki down, Alek stares at Ru. After a pause, he replies, "No thanks necessary. We all need someone we can trust."

The gnome glares at Calahan. A throaty, hollow cackle or clacking emerges from his throat. His head twists back, forth, back--then he reaches back, and crabwalks up the wall.

A hand grabs Calahan's ankle.

The pile of petticoats move slightly, revealing an older female gnome. Her mask is round and pudgy, like a matronly baby. As she grips Calahan, she responds weakly, "Officer! Everything's okay now. I found my son. I found my..." 

She is lost. Calahan looks at Fr. Berman, busy with healing. He looks at Tavish, who shakes his head. He cannot stay. Quickly, Calahan scoops up the woman's corpse and hops onto the back of the coach as it heads off, toward the police station. 

(+2 hp to Ru, +2 hp to Torhan, +8 hp to Darian. Fate's a fickle thing. Calahan will be targeted at first opportunity.)


----------



## Le Noir Faineant (Jul 8, 2007)

InVinoVeritas said:
			
		

> (... Fate's a fickle thing. Calahan will be targeted at first opportunity.)




_Woohoo!_


----------



## industrygothica (Jul 8, 2007)

Darian sets Suki down gently and throws a hard glare back at Alek.  "You dare speak of trust?  I wager to think you wouldn't know the meaning of the word!"  He wraps his cloak around Suki, removing it from his own shoulders in a few hard, quick gestures that cause the corners of the fabric to snap angrily.  "But that is something to discuss a bit more... privately," he says, trying to hide the rage swelling within him.  To be confined with him in these cramped quarters, even for the short time it takes to return to the station makes Darian's skin crawl.


----------



## Rhun (Jul 8, 2007)

Torhan can hardly believe that they managed to surive battle against the gnome-thing...it had mopped the floor with them. The paladin remains quiet as the carriage gets underway.


----------



## kinem (Jul 8, 2007)

As it was clear that the wand's magic was considerably less potent than his own healing spells, Father Berman judges it prudent to spend an additional charge on each of the three cops he'd healed.

"Alek" he now says "Tell us what you know about that ... thing we fought."

For it was clear that the two lawbreakers were not allies; those who uphold law are fortunate in being united, while those who spread chaos inevitably conflict with each other.


----------



## jkason (Jul 9, 2007)

*Ru Brike, barbaric human monk*



			
				InVinoVeritas said:
			
		

> As Darian carefully sets Suki down, Alek stares at Ru. After a pause, he replies, "No thanks necessary. We all need someone we can trust."




Ru nods slightly. "Gods grant we choose the right people," he returns, his tone noncommittal. Smiling his thanks to the Father for his healing, the monk climbs back to his place up front with the coachman, senses clear, bow ready, and once again looking for trouble even as he hopes to avoid it.


----------



## InVinoVeritas (Jul 10, 2007)

*Chapter 5: Let No One Tear Asunder*

The remainder of the coach ride is uneventful--indeed, little would be considered an "event" right now. Fr. Berman completes his healing (Ru +6 hp, Darian +3 hp, Torhan +9 hp) and everyone settles in best they can.

In response to the chaplain's question, Alek responds matter-of-factly, "Honestly, nothing. I know nothing about that thing that attacked. Garl, the only reason I'm sitting here right now is that I feel safer here, with you." He turned to Darian and added, "And you... mistrust me." Kitten and Marionette glower in response.

As Ru climbs back onto the coach, Tavish greets him. "Good to see you again, officer. I dare say I was afraid we lost you. When you ran... it looked like there was the devil inside you. Like a rage trying to get out. I'm glad you're all right. That thing... maybe the gnomes are better with their masks on, after all."

Very quickly (the horses have never run so fast) the coach returns to the front courtyard of the Constabulary. The white gnome carriage from earlier stands patiently at the ready, just beyond the gate. A pony lets out an impatient snort. One investigator leans in the doorway as the enforcers check the coach and let you enter. He is portly, unkempt, and spits out a wad of tobacco. Fitch, only Fitch, still holds to that old tradition. As the Clocktower investigators approach, gnomes in tow, Fitch grunts, "Hey, Torhan, your bird's flown." Grunting was all Fitch ever seemed to do. 






Fitch.​
Still, the recent combat makes it easy to ignore him. Tavish presents him with the gnome corpse. "Here, help me get this to the morgue."  Tavish grins as he takes his leave of the policemen. Fr. Berman takes a moment to heal Calahan (+6 hp). 

Gis is quick to meet the policemen. He rushes the gnomes into extra rooms, and moves the police into his office. He quickly gets to the point. "I hope you are making progress. You're bringing more and more gnomes here, and it's impossible to keep track of them all, apparently. Templeton and Sasha have gone missing. Best we can figure, they slipped out during the confusion with the explosion downstairs. Ada and Pigglemorth are still here, although Ada's been acting strangely. Can't blame her too much, cramped up here all day with no one to talk to."

[sblock=credit] Photo by mharrsch. [/sblock]


----------



## Le Noir Faineant (Jul 10, 2007)

Calahan will thank Fr. Berman for the additional healing, then stretches his muscles to prepare for the effort to carry the woman's body to the morgue together with Tavish and Fitch.

Afterwards, he will take a quick visit to the constabulary's arsenal and ask the officers in charge to collect some strong explosives and fire weapons for him and his fcolleagues.

Encouraged by his apparent success with the burning flask, he thinks that fire might maybe help against the vicious indestructible opponent.

Finally, supposedly returning with an entire sack full of grenades, guns and bombs, he will return to the others and distribute the stuff to whoever of his companions appears interested.


----------



## Rhun (Jul 13, 2007)

Torhan frowns at Gis, and then shrugs his shoulders. "It depends on your definition of progress. We were just attacked by..." Torhan pauses as he thinks about the right word, and then shakes his head. "Something. It mopped the floor with us. This investigation is proving to be more complicated and dangerous than we initially thought."


----------



## industrygothica (Jul 13, 2007)

InVinoVeritas said:
			
		

> Templeton and Sasha have gone missing. Best we can figure, they slipped out during the confusion with the explosion downstairs. Ada and Pigglemorth are still here, although Ada's been acting strangely. Can't blame her too much, cramped up here all day with no one to talk to."[/COLOR]




"Well, I don't know why they'd run unless they had something to hide.  I think maybe we'll talk to Ada again and see if she knows more than she's letting on.  Personally, I'm starting to think that they _all_ know something of the mess, and none of them are speaking up."


----------



## jkason (Jul 13, 2007)

*Ru Brike, barbaric human monk*



			
				industrygothica said:
			
		

> "Well, I don't know why they'd run unless they had something to hide.  I think maybe we'll talk to Ada again and see if she knows more than she's letting on.  Personally, I'm starting to think that they _all_ know something of the mess, and none of them are speaking up."




"I suppose we could put them all in a room together with a single deal on the table and see who jumps first," Ru offers up.


----------



## industrygothica (Jul 14, 2007)

jkason said:
			
		

> "I suppose we could put them all in a room together with a single deal on the table and see who jumps first," Ru offers up.




Darian nods to Ru, apparently in agreement.  "At this point I should more like to put Alek's head on a table, but I suppose your idea is a better one.  More appropriate, at least."


----------



## InVinoVeritas (Jul 15, 2007)

Gis swallows nervously. "Deal? Ada and Pigglemorth are here out of protective custody. Do we have anything to charge them with, or any leverage at all? Also, the three you've just brought, they haven't been charged with anything, either, have they? What sort of deal do you have in mind?"

He turns to look directly at Darian. "Also, what's this about Alek's head? If he's done something criminal, then by all means, let's charge him while he's here. We should keep our issues with individuals in our custody on a professional level."

Gis sighs and leans against the table. "And Torhan, what is this 'thing' that you speak of? Is this a public safety threat? Is the festival in any danger? What sort of countermeasures do you suggest?"

He rubs his temples in worry. "Night's fallen. We've already got double watch out for the festival. What's going to happen, you think?"


----------



## Rhun (Jul 16, 2007)

InVinoVeritas said:
			
		

> Gis sighs and leans against the table. "And Torhan, what is this 'thing' that you speak of? Is this a public safety threat? Is the festival in any danger? What sort of countermeasures do you suggest?"





Torhan sighs heavily and sits down at the table. "I wish I knew what it was, Gis. It resembled the gnome Edittomas. I struck its head clean off its shoulders, and the damned thing caught it and reattached it! I've not seen nor heard anything like that before."


----------



## kinem (Jul 16, 2007)

Wearily, Father Berman addresses Gis.

"Son, Alek's a suspect but we need more information.  He may be involved in drug pushing, enslavement, and of course murder.  But we can't prove that yet.  He's dangerous, and so are the women with him, so if we do charge him we need to make sure he won't put up more of a fight than we can handle.  Even one of them could probably take on several men.

I am sorry to hear about the missing gnomes; that will make our work harder, and if someone was sleeping on the job I need to have a personal talk with that watchman.

Now, the monster we fought is a serious threat to public safety.  It killed one gnome that we saw and it was more than a match for all of us.   It can make some kind of sound that drives men crazy, and dragon pistol bullets bounce off it like children's toy balls.

It think we can take it with enough magic and backup, but for the moment, we need to keep both the public and our officers out of its path.  Put the word out."


----------



## InVinoVeritas (Jul 18, 2007)

Gis grins. He is still clearly pained at what is being said, but greatly appreciates the succinct synopsis. "Thank you, Father. Do not worry about the watchmen; I'll handle any discipline that needs handing out here. You still have a murder to solve."

Gis steps out into the hallway for a moment. "Get Abass in here. We need a report."  

He returns to the office to continue, "We will send enforcers to establish curfew in the Clocktower Plaza. The gnomes won't like it, but it's for their own good. You're welcome to come; you know that thing better than anyone else. However, you might want to stay here for interrogation."

Calahan strides into Gis's office, grinning like a cat with a canary. He carries a veritable arsenal of bombs and incendiary devices, along with a scroll for Gis. He thrusts it into Gis's hand, calling out, "Sign here."

Gis unrolls the parchment:
          12 Vials of Alchemist's Fire
          5 Powder Bombs
          1 Hellsfire Gun
          4 Hellsfire Charges

          To be issued to the Investigators, Rose Company, under the authority of Gis.

Gis shakes his head and dips a quill. "This must be serious. Very well."  He signs.

Hieran arrives at this time. "Yes, sir?"

"Report your findings, please."

"Of course. Edditomas' two main customers, referred to only as Brass and Vitriol in his journal, had asked the alchemist to conduct research in two areas: artificial emotion and artificial life. Emotion proved to be the easier task, and he describes a process to reduce love elixirs to a rosy crystal. I believe this is the substance we have been encountering. Vitriol was pleased. Life was much harder, but Edditomas figured that the vampire sustains itself without life through the blood of the living--it so stood to reason that a distillation of blood could separate its life from dross, and he suggested a boiling vessel by which life could be separated from blood. He claimed he was successful in his endeavors--but only on his last page. If it is true, Edditomas may have created some kind of artificial vampire."


----------



## Rhun (Jul 18, 2007)

Torhan slams his fist down on the tabling, startling everyone. "Damn, that must be the thing we fought. This "artifical vampire." Its blood boiled when it sprayed from a wound, scalding all those close to it. And whatever life force the thing might have had certainly wasn't contained within its body!"

The paladin stands, pacing around the table, coming to a stop near the wizard. "If this is true, Hieran, how do we destroy the thing?"


----------



## InVinoVeritas (Jul 19, 2007)

"Well, it's a simple matter, really,"  Hieran begins. "A vampire is defeated with a stake through the heart."

His eyes glaze over a moment as he mulls it over, and he swallows. "But that supposes that it has a heart. It could be exposed to sunlight."

His face contorts in worry. "But it lacks the connection to the negative plane. It could still burn."

His voice wavers. "Yet it requires a boiler. It should be defeated by holy objects."

He looks back into the journal, leafing through the pages. "Assuming it once had a soul... I... I..."  

It clearly pains him to respond, "I don't know?"


----------



## industrygothica (Jul 19, 2007)

"Cold, maybe?" Darian adds.  "If it requires a boiler a boiler to do whatever it does, wouldn't it make sense that if you stop the process, you stop the creature?"


----------



## Le Noir Faineant (Jul 19, 2007)

Calahan, who had putting the new war tools on a table while listening quietly, nervously bites his fingernails.

"So, the possibility exists that we will be totally unable to kill that one? - Not even with bombs?"


----------



## Rhun (Jul 19, 2007)

Torhan sighs heavily, clearly frustrated from the earlier battle. "I trust my blade, and it failed me against this creature. One thing is certain, we must find a way to destroy it before it causes more harm."


----------



## kinem (Jul 20, 2007)

Father Berman says "The monster didn't seem mindless.  It may be that this Edditomas has somehow transferred his own soul into it.  I don't know if that will help us.  It makes me think of the body in the clock tower, though.

I believe that silver makes a potent weapon against vampires, or is that werewolves?  I think some metals will cut steel more easily than others.   Enchanted weapons might help too.  Perhaps we need to scare up some exotic blades."


----------



## industrygothica (Jul 20, 2007)

kinem said:
			
		

> Father Berman says "The monster didn't seem mindless.  It may be that this Edditomas has somehow transferred his own soul into it.  I don't know if that will help us.  It makes me think of the body in the clock tower, though.
> 
> I believe that silver makes a potent weapon against vampires, or is that werewolves?  I think some metals will cut steel more easily than others.   Enchanted weapons might help too.  Perhaps we need to scare up some exotic blades."




"No," Darian whispers.  His eyes are wide in horror--and revelation.  "It's the head.  That gnome's head, it's not missing.  And we've already found it--had it within our grasp!  And the heart, pumping that foul, boiling blood through that abomination.  The tattoos on that gnome, they have to contain the magic that's made this thing live."

Darian shakes his head and looks at the others.  "But is this Edditomas the maker, or the monster--or both?"

[sblock=ooc]Just a guess, mind you.[/sblock]


----------



## Le Noir Faineant (Jul 20, 2007)

Calahan smiles to hear something he finally has some understanding about."

"So, essentially, we must skin him to make sure he doesn't come back? - Now, THAT should not be so much of a problem..."

Laughing hearty, Calahan will move near the character that stands closest and prod him (or her) into the neck with his long finger.

"Look, one usually has to start here - then move the knife to the left, and then" moving the finger down on the back to the hip "you proceed here. No problem, takes about five to ten minutes, so, if we can somehow hold him down..."

Then Calahan seems to think about it again, and scratches his bristly chin.

"Maybe we should use something more effective and quicker - like acid or fire... I am pretty sure we would finish him with that..."


----------



## jkason (Jul 20, 2007)

*Ru Brike, barbaric human monk*



			
				industrygothica said:
			
		

> "No," Darian whispers.  His eyes are wide in horror--and revelation.  "It's the head.  That gnome's head, it's not missing.  And we've already found it--had it within our grasp!  And the heart, pumping that foul, boiling blood through that abomination.  The tattoos on that gnome, they have to contain the magic that's made this thing live."




"I suppose it makes a twisted kind of sense," Ru agrees. "Do we think there's a way to use the body we have to remove that thing's power? I have no real knowledge of magic, myself. I've yet to master my Ki enough to bring it to bear against creatures weak against magic."

[sblock=OOC]Sounds good to me. I shamefully admit that I've sort of lost the thread of this mystery. I'm having trouble keeping people and events straight, much less trying to draw connections between them. Luckily, I picked a former thug as a character, so it's not entirely out of character.[/sblock]


----------



## kinem (Jul 20, 2007)

Father Berman says "Yes, I think it's his own head.  The monster might have the vulnerabilties of the undead after all, but I wouldn't count on it.  I think we should try to capture the head though - it seems to be a weakness of the thing.

Destroying the gnome's body we found probably would not help.  Most likely the magic in the tattoos was used up in creating the monster.  But I can attempt to detect any residual magic, just in case."


----------



## Rhun (Jul 20, 2007)

Torhan shrugs his shoulders at the direction the conversation has gone. "Well, I cut its head from its shoulders once...I suppose I can do it again."


----------



## InVinoVeritas (Jul 24, 2007)

Hieran speaks up. "Well, there is one other possibility. Although the journal discusses the artificial vampire, it does not describe its construction in detail. If there are more detailed plans to be found somewhere, we might be able to locate a vulnerability."

Gis nods. "Sounds good. I wouldn't be able to requisition all the exotic-metal blades needed to meet the thing without some idea of what we are facing... but there are a number of things that need to happen. I am sending out enforcers for curfew. You can come if you like, but you don't need to. There are a number of gnomes here that need to be processed, and you'll know more about the situation than anyone else. Also, if anyone has some idea of where there might be some plans about this 'artificial vampire' thing, then by all means get them. So, any plans?"


----------



## industrygothica (Jul 26, 2007)

"It has occurred to me that, since our previous plans have gone somewhat awry, we have yet to actually see the clocktower--the actual crime scene."  Darian looks at the others in turn.  "Do you think a visit is perhaps now in order?"

[sblock=ooc]At least I don't remember off hand ever going into the clocktower itself.  If so, I suppose you can chalk it up to Darian and myself both losing our marbles.[/sblock]


----------



## Le Noir Faineant (Jul 26, 2007)

"Aye. Let's go to the clock tower. No use in waiting here for more attrocities to happen."

Calahan will store all the new items in his bag, but put three of the _Vials of Alchemist's Fire_ in his belt, and ready the flame thrower.

"Sure noone wants one of these new goodies for himself?"


----------



## Rhun (Jul 31, 2007)

"Fair enough," says Torhan. "However, it seems to me that several of us are wounded, and good Father Berman has spent his healing energies for the day. Perhaps we should consider retiring soon..."


----------



## kinem (Jul 31, 2007)

Father Berman says "That's true.  But assuming there's no more violence tonight, visiting the clock tower might be worth it.  In a true emergency, I could use the wand to heal us, but you must understand that its power gets used up and can not be replaced.

Before we go, we must decide what to do with our guests.  I don't want to go on another outing only to find on our return that more birds have flown."


----------



## InVinoVeritas (Aug 1, 2007)

"In this situation, my experience suggests interviewing or at least visiting with the gnomes in custody,"  Gis notes. "At least two of those in custody have been here all day without much more than seeing to their needs. People can get restless. As for the clocktower, it isn't going anywhere. It will still be there when you are ready for it."


----------



## industrygothica (Aug 1, 2007)

"Fine," Darian says, a little frustrated.  "You're the boss.  Let's get to it, then; I grow weary of this day."


----------



## Rhun (Aug 1, 2007)

Torhan nods his head at Darian's words, and heads toward the cells to begin the interrogation of the gnomes in custody.


----------



## Le Noir Faineant (Aug 1, 2007)

Calahan will follow, yawning in frustration. 
"If this one refuses to take off his mask, I'll shoot him where right away."


----------



## InVinoVeritas (Aug 2, 2007)

*OOC: Just to set the record straight, I'm not going to force you to do anything. That was Gis talking, not the DM. He's still the boss, though.*

The Rose Company heads downstairs, toward the cells. Mogson, an enforcer, meets them in the main chamber. "Good evening, gentlemen. We've got all the gnomes down here, and I want to let you know what's happening. Ada and Pigglemorth, we have them in custody rooms. They're unlocked, and kept comfortable. Ada scowled at first when we got her down here. In the morning, she was pretty feisty, and got bored. Slept some, then started folding paper cranes and ballerinas. She seems to have settled down and got real quiet after the bomb went off earlier today, though. Just kind of drapes herself on the couch. Pigglemorth, he's waited patiently and calmly all day, relaxed-like. He likes to fidget with the dials and weights on his mask, though. Rather odd, I think, having a face that keeps click-clacking on all day like that. After the bomb, we posted extra guards to make sure they don't go missing like those other two. Alek and his two, uh, women, were placed in individual holding cells. Not so comfortable, and they lock. Alek's been humming to himself most of the time, and trying to engage passing guards in chit-chat--we don't do none of that down here--but the other two are something else. The one little witch--Kitten, I think--she scratched me as we stuck her in her cell. She tries hanging on the door bars and shenanigans. However, she don't hold no candle to that other one, Marionette. Brrr... She was no problem getting into her cell, and she just... stands there. Cold still. I swear, when we get those little folk out of these cells, we'll be a whole lot better off....

In any case, we also have interrogation rooms ready if you want to speak with any one or group of them. We got the nice friendly interview room, and the not-quite-so-friendly interrogation chamber. There's also the third room, but it's still got the blood on it from earlier today.


----------



## jkason (Aug 2, 2007)

*Ru Brike, barbaric human monk*

"You should keep a special eye on the guards on Alek," the monk says with a frown. "His humming isn't always mundane. He seems to have come more or less willingly, but no doubt we still want to avoid any enchanted constables, yes?"

"Darian, since you seem to know Alek's puppet-companion, perhaps we should attempt to speak with her first, outside of Alek's influence?" Ru suggests.


----------



## industrygothica (Aug 2, 2007)

jkason said:
			
		

> "You should keep a special eye on the guards on Alek," the monk says with a frown. "His humming isn't always mundane. He seems to have come more or less willingly, but no doubt we still want to avoid any enchanted constables, yes?"
> 
> "Darian, since you seem to know Alek's puppet-companion, perhaps we should attempt to speak with her first, outside of Alek's influence?" Ru suggests.




Darian nods, looking a bit flustered at the whole situation.  "Yes, I suppose so," he says, and heads that direction.


----------



## InVinoVeritas (Aug 5, 2007)

Darian leads the way to Marionette's cell. The enforcer standing guard opens the cell door at Mogson's insistence. Marionette does indeed stand there unmoving. Except--she remains still and silent, her mask still locked in place. And yet Darian notices that her eyes soften, ever so slightly, as he comes into view.

[sblock=Darian]
_There you are, Darian. She welcomes you. Take what you will._[/sblock]


----------



## industrygothica (Aug 5, 2007)

InVinoVeritas said:
			
		

> Darian leads the way to Marionette's cell. The enforcer standing guard opens the cell door at Mogson's insistence. Marionette does indeed stand there unmoving. Except--she remains still and silent, her mask still locked in place. And yet Darian notices that her eyes soften, ever so slightly, as he comes into view.
> 
> [sblock=Darian]
> _There you are, Darian. She welcomes you. Take what you will._[/sblock]




[sblock=ooc]Oh, great.  No pressure, eh? [/sblock]

Darian takes a seat near the gnomish woman, taking his trademark top hat off as he sits.  He looks at her, somewhat pleading.  "I think that you remember me, as I remember you.  Is it Marionette that they call you now?  I remember differently--seems a lot has changed.  Please, can't you tell me your story?"


----------



## InVinoVeritas (Aug 5, 2007)

Marionette, apparently moving for the first time, turns to Darian. She listens to him, and responds with a shrug, her new hands dangling in the air. She then kicks her leg back and reaches back with her arms. Her chains wrap around her free leg as she hoists it into the air with a muffled gasp. The position is all to familiar to Darian.

"Cor..." Mogson quietly exclaims.


----------



## Rhun (Aug 5, 2007)

Torhan stands by silently, keeping his expression neutral. After all that he had seen to today, he wasn't sure if he could be surprised any longer. Still, he let's Darian handle the questioning, hoping that his past relationship with this Marionette will yield some results.


----------



## Le Noir Faineant (Aug 6, 2007)

Calahan frowns as he sees Darian move through the room and awkwardly sit down.

Then, finally, he believes to understand what is going on and hides an amused smile behind his hands, as he lights his pipe.


----------



## industrygothica (Aug 6, 2007)

InVinoVeritas said:
			
		

> Marionette, apparently moving for the first time, turns to Darian. She listens to him, and responds with a shrug, her new hands dangling in the air. She then kicks her leg back and reaches back with her arms. Her chains wrap around her free leg as she hoists it into the air with a muffled gasp. The position is all to familiar to Darian.
> 
> "Cor..." Mogson quietly exclaims.




"Vondlegoon.  That's right, isn't it?  You told me before, and I've remembered--the gnomish dance.  Your dedication is evident."  He tries to smile, tries to look harmless and concerned, but her movements, her coyness... He tries to keep his breath steady, and the smell of his own burnt flesh flashes from his memory.  

"Please, Suki, tell me what's happened."  Again, a calming breath, and he swallows hard.  "Show me the truth."


----------



## jkason (Aug 6, 2007)

*Ru Brike, barbaric human monk*



			
				industrygothica said:
			
		

> "Vondlegoon.  That's right, isn't it?  You told me before, and I've remembered--the gnomish dance.  Your dedication is evident."  He tries to smile, tries to look harmless and concerned, but her movements, her coyness... He tries to keep his breath steady, and the smell of his own burnt flesh flashes from his memory.
> 
> "Please, Suki, tell me what's happened."  Again, a calming breath, and he swallows hard.  "Show me the truth."




Ru stays back, as the other do, giving Darian the room he needs to put the woman at ease. The monk opens his mouth to speak, but stops. The bird masks seemed to prevent speech, so he suspects Marionnette's does, as well. She, however, seems to have alternate means of communicating with Darian. Best to see what the man can learn on his own, the monk decides.


----------



## InVinoVeritas (Aug 7, 2007)

From her position, Suki looks directly at Darian. She stares for a moment, thinking about what to show next. She then carefully releases her leg, returning to a standing position. She looks at Darian, then turns toward the cell door, where the others are gathered. Then, she turns away from everyone, moving toward the corner.

Then a voice is heard. Quiet, ghostly, as if it were called out in the distance, and only an echo could be heard. 

_"Thank you, Darian."_

Mogson swallows. "For all the... I'll, uh, be changing the torches if anyone needs me." He takes off.

Suki turns back to Darian. _"Humans don't like it when I talk like this... They don't understand how. And I doubt you would understand my dance these days."_

_You could, you know._

She slowly walks toward Darian, a tear streaming down her mask's cheek, and her arms outstretched, hands hanging limply beneath them. _"You want to know my story? My name is Marionette, now. You see my story. It's not so bad. I can concentrate on my dance even more, now."_


----------



## Rhun (Aug 7, 2007)

Torhan's eyes widen slightly, but he remains silent. Those watching carefully, though, note the paladin's hands have unconsciously formed into fists.


----------



## industrygothica (Aug 7, 2007)

_Show me_, Darian thinks.  _Make me to understand_.  He hadn't registered the voice in his head; the internal conversation was almost instinctual, comforting.  

He reaches out, and not sure if he should take her dangling hands or not, shaking almost visibly, longing to see her face under the mask.  

"Tell me more, dear lady." He's almost begging, he realizes, but he can't stop now.  "How did..." He gently brings his hands up, letting her dangling fingertips rest in his hot palms.  "... _this_ happen?  What made you this way?"


----------



## jkason (Aug 8, 2007)

*Ru Brike, barbaric human monk*



			
				InVinoVeritas said:
			
		

> From her position, Suki looks directly at Darian. She stares for a moment, thinking about what to show next. She then carefully releases her leg, returning to a standing position. She looks at Darian, then turns toward the cell door, where the others are gathered. Then, she turns away from everyone, moving toward the corner.
> 
> Then a voice is heard. Quiet, ghostly, as if it were called out in the distance, and only an echo could be heard.




Ru doesn't jump at the disembodied voice, but his stance certainly becomes far more alert than it was before. When he realizes its source, he calms slightly. He continues to let Darian lead, though he can't help wondering if the woman came by this power before or after Alek got ahold of her--was it the price or reward for letting the little man reshape her?


----------



## InVinoVeritas (Aug 9, 2007)

_Take the truth from her, and you will understand._

Marionette's hands are cold, heavy. She lowers her arms, letting her hands settle in Darian's palms. They are now clearly made of wood and iron-shod, leading by chains to iron cups at the end of her arms.

_"They are part of his art..."_ she says, evenly and without concern. She pauses, cocks her head, and suddenly the air fills with laughter. _"Oh, do you think I had my hands cut off? No, Darian, nothing like that. They're still locked in these," _ indicating the cuffs. 

The voice continues, bemused and nearly impartial, but with a sense of excitement. _"It makes a bold statement, don't you think? Alek said that the unattended doll is a symbol of loss, and that my hands, apparently removed and crudely reattached, impart a sense of melancholy. To be so close, and still unable to touch... Is that what you miss? My touch?"_


----------



## industrygothica (Aug 9, 2007)

_Alek's doing._ Darian can feel the anger rising up like bile in his throat at the mention of his name.  He takes her wooden hands firmly in his as she talks and tries to discreetly examine their workings--could her real hands still be attached under the cups; are they locked on, like the exploding mask, or can they be removed easily.

His eyes meet hers as she asks her question.  He responds simply, a hoarse whisper... "Yes."


----------



## Le Noir Faineant (Aug 9, 2007)

Calahan breathes out a small cloud of smoke. 
Not particularily caring if his voice interrupts the interrogation, he asks Ru. 
"Won't this suffice to have Alek arrested? - I mean, making people living dolls is somewhat... rank, don't you think?"


----------



## Rhun (Aug 9, 2007)

Torhan frowns. The paladin was really starting to dislike Alek. He idly wondered what it would feel like to lop off the criminal's head with his greatsword. The thought quickly passed though, as Torhan reminded himself that he was an officer of the law and an instrument of the Church. Justice, tempered by mercy, was what he sought.


----------



## jkason (Aug 9, 2007)

*Ru Brike, barbaric human monk*



			
				Ivid said:
			
		

> Calahan breathes out a small cloud of smoke.
> Not particularily caring if his voice interrupts the interrogation, he asks Ru.
> "Won't this suffice to have Alek arrested? - I mean, making people living dolls is somewhat... rank, don't you think?"




Ru shrugs, grimacing. "It's objectionable, sure, but it sounds like Marionnette was willing to undergo ... whatever that involved. Given that all parties seem to have been consenting, I don't think we can do anything about it."


----------



## kinem (Aug 10, 2007)

"Ask her about the masks ... and the keys" Father Berman says.  _If Alek was responsible for that, he's as good as convicted for the murder of the exploding bird-man.  I'd like to seem him hang, though loosening his tongue may be more important._


----------



## InVinoVeritas (Aug 10, 2007)

The cups are tight, held fast to her wrists, and a small keyhole is visible on each. At closer inspection, it is clear that she must have her hands, or the weight of the chains and false hands would have just caused the cups to slip off her empty wrists. 

Marionette's eyes return Darian's gaze. Her pupils grow wide, and her eyelids waver. She then quickly steals a glance from the other policemen, and whips her hands out of Darian's. She shrinks back away from him, averting her eyes. 

_"No, no you can't. We've never touched. There is nothing to miss. Besides, I am Alek's now, and..."_

_You're losing her._ 

She turns to listen to the other policemen whispering. She looks around, nervously. _"I will speak no more!"_

She grows silent. She stands straight, stiffens, and crumples into a pile at Darian's feet.


----------



## industrygothica (Aug 10, 2007)

"No!" Darian shouts, his heart practically beating out of his chest.  "You must tell me!"  His gentlemanly demeanor is gone, and without thinking he lifts the small limp woman into the air by her arms, bringing her eyes level with his.  "Tell me!" he screams again, his voice raspy and panicked, almost vile.  As he digs his fingers into her deformed arms, he doesn't realize that he is shaking her, nor how hard.  "Give me the truth!"


----------



## Le Noir Faineant (Aug 10, 2007)

Distracted from his conversation by Darian's recent outburst, Calahan chuckles maliciously as he sees...

"Yes! Yes! Forget who she is or was to you! Let her kiss the _rose_" - pointing at Darian's signet ring - "like you did with so many before! Beat her until she says whatever you want to hear!"

Calahan will just remain watching the scene, obscenely interested to see if Darian cools down again. Should his colleague get too much out of his mind, however, he will pull him away from the fainted creature...


----------



## jkason (Aug 10, 2007)

*Ru Brike, barbaric human monk*



			
				Ivid said:
			
		

> Distracted from his conversation by Darian's recent outburst, Calahan chuckles maliciously as he sees...
> 
> "Yes! Yes! Forget who she is or was to you! Let her kiss the _rose_" - pointing at Darian's signet ring - "like you did with so many before! Beat her until she says whatever you want to hear!"




Ru glares at Calahan, but says nothing to him, instead taking a few steps toward Darian.

"Darian, calm down," he says. "Rage only takes you to dark places, and we want less of that, not more." There's genuine concern in the man's voice, as he sees his own past fury reflected in his comrade.


----------



## InVinoVeritas (Aug 11, 2007)

"Give me the truth!"

Marionette squeals and whimpers as she dangles in Darian's arms, eyes locked on his, too afraid to look away.

[sblock=Darian]
_Then you will have it. 

Of course, getting her to tell you her secrets will be harder now that she has spent her gnomish illusion for the day. She cannot otherwise speak until the mask is removed. There are other ways to rip the information out of her, though, if you are willing to push.

Suki is used to loss. The way she recoiled from you when you said you missed her touch was preceded with her looking into your eyes with longing. She wanted your tenderness, but could not believe in it. So, she attempted to prove that she cannot have your tenderness, so that she cannot miss it later. She is probably an orphan, drawn to Vondlegoon because the dance cannot leave her. 

Alek is an odd figure in her life. When you first met her, she did not care about any such person, or let anything stand between her and her dance. The way she fought through the pain was delicious. But now, she likes the man enough to let her face and hands be taken away. How would that happen? That might be the missing piece in her puzzle.

Alek is also what stands between you and her. Whatever power he has over her, it must be broken if you want to take her completely, learn her secrets. Of course, getting her to trust her will be harder now that your fingers are drilling bloody holes in her arms. She hates you now. And the longer the two of you stare at each other, the greater the pain she feels.

And there is truth in pain._
[/sblock]

Marionette continues to mewl in fear, as a single drop of blood runs down her arm and her unblinking eyes grow bloodshot.


----------



## Rhun (Aug 11, 2007)

Torhan grapples with his morals, his feelings, as Darian begins to lose control. He places a hand on Calahan's shoulder to calm the wild man some, and casts a look at Ru as the barbarian speaks. Darian's behavior was unseemly, to be sure, but he was making progress. And the teachings of the Church often hinted that the ends justify the means. Torhan knew that message could be taken too far, but he wasn't about to allow that.

"Darian, calm yourself," he advises. "Remember who you are, and what you stand for."

The paladin glances about at his companions. "Ru, Calahan? What say you we leave Darian to go speak with Alek?"


----------



## industrygothica (Aug 11, 2007)

Darian hears Ru's voice--hazy, from a far off place.  He sees nothing, just her eyes--scared and haunting, bloodshot.  

Blood.  It wakes him, dripping from her arm and landing on his, creeping slowly up his raised arm under his shirt cuff, surely leaving a stain as a reminder of his guilt.

"No," he says, whispering.  Gently he lays her on the ground, his face next to her cold mask.  "W-what've I done?"  His voice is desperate, pleading. "Please don't hate me.  I only wanted..."  Darian stops when a tear splashes on her mask.  "Forgive me..."  His long fingers gently trace the length of her arm, and his words trail as he stands, his emotion nearly overtaking him.



			
				Rhun said:
			
		

> "Ru, Calahan? What say you we leave Darian to go speak with Alek?"




Darian meets his partners' eyes and nods as he removes a cigar from his breast pocket.  "We will be fine. You have my word."


----------



## kinem (Aug 11, 2007)

Father Berman looks on, startled, but willing to tolerate some unpleasantless towards a woman of low morals if it got results.

"We must know the truth" he says "or questioning Alek will yield little."


----------



## Le Noir Faineant (Aug 12, 2007)

Rhun said:
			
		

> The paladin glances about at his companions. "Ru, Calahan? What say you we leave Darian to go speak with Alek?"




Calahan nods silently, and will leave the room as soon as he sees the others ready.  [From here, please take over, IVV! ]


----------



## InVinoVeritas (Aug 13, 2007)

Everyone files out of Marionette's cell. Ru looks back at Darian, crumpled over Marionette. Darian looks at Ru intently through tear-stained eyes one last time to assure him that all is well. Ru breaks eye contact and heads out, blinking madly--it feels like something got in his eye. It passes quickly, though. Must have been an extra eyelash.

The door is closed behind the party with a THUNK. 







The party leaves Marionette's cell behind.​
Mogson meets up with the Rose Company, leading them to Alek's cell. "So... Darian's not coming? I--no, I won't ask. Not my place, not my concern."

The cell door is opened. Inside, the cell grows white. Alek lounges on the floor, atop a fluffy white cottony pillow. The floor beneath him, and the walls nearby are streaked with white, as if a lily-colored lichen advances from Alek, growing slowly. Mogson shakes his head and quickly excuses himself again.

Alek speaks. "Ah! Gentlemen! Please, come in, pull up a chair and sit down!" Of course, there are no chairs in the cell. There should not even be the pillow, or the white. "What? Oh, Darian is not joining us? Oh, dear, I suppose he needs to be with Marionette right now. I must admit, it's an interesting choice. For most people, Marionette isn't their favorite. Sasha's a clever seductress, and Kitten's always eager to please, but Marionette usually wants to be left alone."

*     *     *​
THUNK.

As Darian watches the door close, Marionette scrambles into the corner. She looks at her arm, where the blood was drawn, and tries to wipe it away. With only chains for hands and a keyhole for a mouth, however, all she manages to do is to smear the blood further across her arms and face. She cowers and whimpers in the corner, not even daring to look at Darian.

*     *     *​
"Ah, well, I'm sure she's in good hands."

With a pause he adds, "Oh, by the way, Torhan, how is Sasha? Are you keeping your love down here, where others won't see it?"

[sblock=ooc]Photo by puggirl365 of the dungeons of Warwick Castle.
[/sblock]


----------



## Rhun (Aug 13, 2007)

Torhan is really not in any mood to deal with the deceptive little gnome. The paladin momentarily wonders how many of the man's teeth he could knock out with a punch of his gauntleted hand. Then, he calms himself, trying to be tactfully diplomatic. "That's a very good question, Alek...where is Sasha? She disappeared while we were out retrieving you, and nobody seems to know where she got herself too."


----------



## InVinoVeritas (Aug 13, 2007)

Alek rocks back on his pillow. "Goodness, no! She's gone missing? But I thought the two of you were an item! That's no way to treat you, Torhan."

Alek sighs. "Listen, I'm sorry to have to tell you this, but Sasha is a seductress and a liar of the highest degree. Are you sure that she has feelings for you? I personally wouldn't trust anything that she would say, which is why I had to get your word on our wager when we first met."

He leans in to Torhan. "Tell you what: if you think she's gone, I think she's still here. I'll wager with you. If she's found here in the police station, she's a liar... and you would have to give her back to me. If she's found elsewhere, then you're free to do whatever you want to her, and I'll make sure no one comes back to bother you. Sound fair?"


----------



## industrygothica (Aug 13, 2007)

Darian watches Marionette as she smears the blood over her mask.  The illusion that her wound is worse than it is pulls at his guilt, threatening to break him down where he stands.

As the smoke from his cigar fills the room he removes his cloak and unbuttons his shirt and finally take a chair with his back to the frightened doll.  "Forgive me," he says in a whisper loud enough for her to hear.  The smell of burnt hair and skin mingle with that of the cigar, and the muscles in in Darian's neck stretch to their limit as he tries not to scream.

Only when he can feel the blood trickling down his belly does he remove the cigar from his chest, and bits of charred flesh and gore come with it.  After a few deep breaths he relights the cigar and burns another reminder into his sizzling flesh.

After stubbing out the cigar completely Darian removes a handkerchief from his cloak on the table.  His chest still dripping blood and ooze, he approaches Suki in the corner and bends to wipe her blood from her mask and wooden hands. "My guilt is true, as is my promise--I'll touch you only if you allow it, and never in anger.

"I regret my actions, and will forever, but there is an investigation afoot.  I fear your Alek is suspect; if only for him, permit me to speak with you so that we can put this horrible day to rest."  His eyes ask without words to clean her mask and hands, but he will keep his promise not to touch her without her permission.

[sblock=ooc]Not sure if it'll help given the corcumstances, but Darian has a Diplomacy modifier of +10[/sblock]


----------



## jkason (Aug 13, 2007)

*Ru Brike, barbaric human monk*



			
				InVinoVeritas said:
			
		

> He leans in to Torhan. "Tell you what: if you think she's gone, I think she's still here. I'll wager with you. If she's found here in the police station, she's a liar... and you would have to give her back to me. If she's found elsewhere, then you're free to do whatever you want to her, and I'll make sure no one comes back to bother you. Sound fair?"




Before the paladin can respond, Ru shoulders him aside. He's tired of this little man causing his fellow constables so many problems just by waggling breasts in their faces. 

"No wagers in the station," he says, eyes locked on Alek. "Master Gis isn't the type you want to upset by breaking his rules. Likes rules, that one. 

"If you wanted to run away, you had plenty of opportunity while we were ... distracted," Ru says, possibly too circumspect in his exclusion of details. "So, whatever you're getting out of it, you're interested in helping. You need us, or something we have access to, or we'd never be able to keep hold of you, would we?"


----------



## InVinoVeritas (Aug 14, 2007)

jkason said:
			
		

> Before the paladin can respond, Ru shoulders him aside. He's tired of this little man causing his fellow constables so many problems just by waggling breasts in their faces.
> 
> "No wagers in the station," he says, eyes locked on Alek. "Master Gis isn't the type you want to upset by breaking his rules. Likes rules, that one.
> 
> "If you wanted to run away, you had plenty of opportunity while we were ... distracted," Ru says, possibly too circumspect in his exclusion of details. "So, whatever you're getting out of it, you're interested in helping. You need us, or something we have access to, or we'd never be able to keep hold of you, would we?"




Alek chuckles. "Very astute, Ru. I am interested in helping. One of my close friends has gone missing, my little brother and his fiancée are witness to a murder--probably my friend's murder--and there is... something out right now terrorizing my people. This is not the New Year's I've wanted. Yet you have been trying to dig up dirt on me. Perhaps you've heard the rumors about my family. Perhaps you just want my pets. Whatever the reason, I am just simply interested in returning to my normal family, welcome Ada to the family, and enjoy the celebration. It's rather hard to do among all this death, mystery, and danger. Now you know what I want. What do you want?"

*     *     *​


			
				industrygothica said:
			
		

> After stubbing out the cigar completely Darian removes a handkerchief from his cloak on the table. His chest still dripping blood and ooze, he approaches Suki in the corner and bends to wipe her blood from her mask and wooden hands. "My guilt is true, as is my promise--I'll touch you only if you allow it, and never in anger.
> 
> "I regret my actions, and will forever, but there is an investigation afoot. I fear your Alek is suspect; if only for him, permit me to speak with you so that we can put this horrible day to rest." His eyes ask without words to clean her mask and hands, but he will keep his promise not to touch her without her permission.




Darian watches intently. For a moment, Suki lies unmoving in a pile in the corner, but she carefully unfolds, stands, and approaches.





Suki approaches Darian.​
She carefully raises her arms before her, presenting her hands to him... and embraces him.

_You're lucky she's used to pain._

Suki steps back, nods, looks into Darian's eyes, and taps her mask with her arm. Then, suddenly--one would say reflexively, she looks away. That mask, it gets in the way.

[sblock=ooc]Photo by Stefano Corso.
[/sblock]


----------



## industrygothica (Aug 14, 2007)

"Thank you," Darian smiles, relieved.  "Ah, the mask.  You cannot speak with it?"  Darian puts his hand to his forehead with an apprehensive look on his face.  "To remove it, if that is what you wish, is it.. safe?"


----------



## InVinoVeritas (Aug 14, 2007)

Suki lowers her eyes, shaking her head no.


----------



## jkason (Aug 14, 2007)

*Ru Brike, barbaric human monk*



			
				InVinoVeritas said:
			
		

> Alek chuckles. "Very astute, Ru. I am interested in helping. One of my close friends has gone missing, my little brother and his fiancée are witness to a murder--probably my friend's murder--and there is... something out right now terrorizing my people. This is not the New Year's I've wanted. Yet you have been trying to dig up dirt on me. Perhaps you've heard the rumors about my family. Perhaps you just want my pets. Whatever the reason, I am just simply interested in returning to my normal family, welcome Ada to the family, and enjoy the celebration. It's rather hard to do among all this death, mystery, and danger. Now you know what I want. What do you want?"




Ru moves to his knees, taking himself to Alek's level. It grates on his pride, but it's clear the gnome thrives on his own superiority; give him the appearance of it, and maybe he'll feel less of a need to prove he's the one in control.

"Information is an investigator's lifesblood," Ru says evenly. "Through your own networking expertise, you seem to be connected to several ... 'persons of interest' in the clocktower murder case. Your little brother and future sister-in-law. Your rogue employee, Lug. Darian, even, seems to feel your ... pets--" he chafes using Alek's term, but the less semantic debate he can engage in, Ru thinks, the better--"--might be useful sources. But in all those cases, we need to speak to them. 

"Convince your kin their secrets are safe with us. Help us collect this stray who's making such a mess of your upstanding reputation in the community. And give us the key to safely remove the masks barring the tongues of your pets. If we get the information we need, we can use it to remove the threats to your kith and kin."


----------



## industrygothica (Aug 15, 2007)

InVinoVeritas said:
			
		

> Suki lowers her eyes, shaking her head no.




"As I feared.  Do you know how to remove it safely, or has Alek kept that secret to himself?"


----------



## Rhun (Aug 15, 2007)

Torhan remains standing tall, watching over Ru's shoulder. He doesn't let Alek bate him; instead, he let's Ru do his job and question the gnome.


----------



## InVinoVeritas (Aug 16, 2007)

Alek stands. The pillow and the white immediately decay, leaving the cell in the dank condition it always is. "I'm... impressed. I completely underestimated you, Ru. That was beautiful. You have a deal. I will help."

He pulls a pocketwatch out and checks the time. "Temp and Ada should be married by now at Combledorn Manor." He pulls out a brass key, with a cat-shaped charm attached. "This is for Kitten," he begins. He reveals another brass key, with a hand-shaped charm. "This is for Marionette."

*     *     *​
Marionette slowly blinks her eyes.

_You'll have to get the key from Alek._

*     *     *​
"I'll do what I can with Lug, but he is his own person. I don't know where he is."

Mogson clears his throat. As Alek discusses things with Ru and Torhan, Mogson motions for Fr. Berman and Calahan. He invites them outside of the cell.

In hushed tones, Mogson tells the two policemen, "Er, uh, sorry to pull you away, but I've just been told there's a development that you should be made aware of. Combledorn Manor's on fire."


----------



## jkason (Aug 16, 2007)

*Ru Brike, barbaric human monk*



			
				InVinoVeritas said:
			
		

> Alek stands. The pillow and the white immediately decay, leaving the cell in the dank condition it always is. "I'm... impressed. I completely underestimated you, Ru. That was beautiful. You have a deal. I will help."
> 
> He pulls a pocketwatch out and checks the time. "Temp and Ada should be married by now at Combledorn Manor." He pulls out a brass key, with a cat-shaped charm attached. "This is for Kitten," he begins. He reveals another brass key, with a hand-shaped charm. "This is for Marionette."
> 
> ...




(OOC: I'm assuming Ru can't hear the report on the fire, so his response ignores it for now)

Ru blinks a moment, surprised at his apparent quick success. He recovers almost instantly, though, taking the keys and pocketing them with a bow of his head.

"Thank you," he says, and it's genuine even if tinged with the slightest bit of disbelief. "If you can wait just a little longer while as we talk to your pets, we should all be able to return to the manor together. With that monster out there, I've become a fan of strength in numbers."

If Alek agrees, Ru shifts to return to Marionette's room, hoping his companion has indeed maintained control.


----------



## industrygothica (Aug 17, 2007)

"Alek," Darian says, almost defeated.  "I should think that he'd not give up your key too easily, but I will approach him on the matter.  I shall only leave you for a moment."

Darian turns to leave. The prospect of a confrontation with the vile little gnome sets his blood to boiling again, as his palms begin to sweat and his breathing starts a slow and deliberate pace.  _How could he convince her to let him exercise such control over her, and in such a vile and twisted way?_

He calls for the guard as he enters the corridor to put him on the door--too many have wandered away already today.


----------



## Rhun (Aug 17, 2007)

"We shall speak again, Alek," says Torhan, following Ru out of the cell.


----------



## InVinoVeritas (Aug 21, 2007)

Ru and Torhan head out of Alek's cell, keys in hand. Darian heads out of Suki's, looking for the guard. Mogson and Fr. Berman stand waiting, obviously feeling the weight of some event. Calahan acts as the focal point for everyone, grinning profanely widely in malicious glee.

Once everyone is close enough, Calahan breaks the news: "Combledorn Manor burns! Alek's home is in flames!"


----------



## industrygothica (Aug 21, 2007)

"Damn it!" Darian yells.  "Just when I was getting so close!" His face is boiling, and any composure he'd regained is gone again. "I'd almost swear the little deceiver did it himself, just to throw us off. Now I suppose we must cease the interviews and tend to it?"  Darian's eyes grow wild with rage, but he takes a deep breath, and swallows hard.  "I should hardly believe that they'll be here when we get back..." His voice trails as he looks back at the secured door of Suki's cell.


----------



## Rhun (Aug 21, 2007)

Torhan tosses the keys to Darian. "The keys to Marionette's and Kitten's masks." The paladin turns back to the others. "I suppose we should get to Combledorn Manor with all haste, and see what we can find.


*Can Torhan requisition a warhorse? He is still a level away from his pokemount.*


----------



## kinem (Aug 21, 2007)

Father Berman sighs.  "I don't know.  I wouldn't put it past him to do it, to destroy evidence and perhaps to facilitate his escape here.  But I'm sure he has his share of enemies, too.

If we do go, we go to find evidence.  We're not the bucket squad and they know what to do.

Perhaps we should split up.  Some stay to continue the interrogation, while others investigate.  And don't let on to him about the fire - if he knows, he might become curious and make some inquiry.  If he does not know, it is best that we not give him any such urgent reason to attempt a jail break.  The same goes for the girls.

And if their masks contain explosives, or we find another way to tie Alek to the bird mask, we will have Alek convicted for the murder of the bird man.  We won't charge him yet though.  Remember, no one give these gnomes reason to try desperate measures, until we're ready to handle it."


----------



## industrygothica (Aug 22, 2007)

"I see your logic, but I certainly wouldn't feel comfortable thinning our numbers now, especially with that vile monstrosity running about.  It nearly took us all out before."


----------



## jkason (Aug 22, 2007)

*Ru Brike, barbaric human monk*



			
				industrygothica said:
			
		

> "I see your logic, but I certainly wouldn't feel comfortable thinning our numbers now, especially with that vile monstrosity running about.  It nearly took us all out before."




"That creature runs on fire, yes?" Ru offers. "Wonder if it's behind the blaze."

He shakes his head.

[sblock=OOC]My apologies, but I've gone and lost track of who's where again. Was Alek's "Temp and Ada should be married by now at Combledorn Manor," an indication of where they are, or of where they should have been if this mess hadn't happened? I think I gotta start keeping a scorecard   [/sblock]


----------



## InVinoVeritas (Aug 23, 2007)

[sblock=OOC] Yes, Alek said "Temp and Ada should be married by now at Combledorn Manor." If that statement doesn't jive with what you think is happening, then either he's blatantly lying, he knows something you don't, or you know something he doesn't. The emphasis in that sentence was not on the "should." It's more an indication of where they are (or at least, where Alek thinks they are). If you think there's a discrepancy, feel free to test it.[/sblock]


----------



## jkason (Aug 23, 2007)

*Ru Brike, barbaric human monk*



			
				InVinoVeritas said:
			
		

> [sblock=OOC] Yes, Alek said "Temp and Ada should be married by now at Combledorn Manor." If that statement doesn't jive with what you think is happening, then either he's blatantly lying, he knows something you don't, or you know something he doesn't. The emphasis in that sentence was not on the "should." It's more an indication of where they are (or at least, where Alek thinks they are). If you think there's a discrepancy, feel free to test it.[/sblock]




[sblock=OOC]You mean I might have actually picked up on a clue? Woot![/sblock]

Ru frowns. 

"Alek said something about her being married at the manor by now. If it weren't Alek, I'd say he just doesn't know we're still sitting on Ada. Since it is, I want to check on her," the monk says. He turns and moves swiftly toward the "protective custody" cell that should be holding Ada.


----------



## industrygothica (Aug 23, 2007)

"What?" Darians asks, a little shocked.  This is the first he's heard of the supposed wedding. Then it hits him.  "That little... Ru's right, we must check on Ada.  Gis said she was acting strangely, and my money says we've been duped again!"


----------



## Rhun (Aug 24, 2007)

"Indeed. We should be on our way." Torhan moves to find Gis, to tell him where they are headed, and to requisition a warhorse...


----------



## InVinoVeritas (Aug 24, 2007)

The company runs through the police complex, heading for Ada's room. Torhan pauses only long enough at Gis's office to ask for a warhorse.

"Of course, Torhan, it will be waiting for you."

They throw the door open to Ada's cell. She stands up, startled from her reverie in a comfortable chair. The dress, the mask... everything as it was with Ada when you left her. The floor is strewn with little folded paper cranes, but the area around Ada and her chair has been cleared.

She mouths something silently, in shock, for a moment, then smiles and says, "Um... Hello, officers. Am I free to go? I've been here all day." She puts on a wide smile, the corners of her mouth extending past the edges of the butterfly of her mask.

[sblock=Torhan]
And oh, what a smile it is. Those sweet lips, so kissable... For a moment Torhan imagines himself embracing Ada and partaking of a cherry-tasting kiss of crystals...

By Ezra, that's not Ada. That's Sasha.
[/sblock]


----------



## Rhun (Aug 24, 2007)

[sblock=IVV]
Wait, I just want to make sure I read that right...Sasha is in the cell, posing as Ada?
[/sblock]


----------



## InVinoVeritas (Aug 24, 2007)

[sblock=Rhun]
Yes.
[/sblock]


----------



## Rhun (Aug 24, 2007)

Torhan curses and shakes his head, pointing his finger at the halfling female in a stern gesture. "You are in trouble, Sasha. But we can deal with that later." The paladin turns to his companions. "We need to get to Combledorn Manner with all possible haste. But first, someone get a guard on her..."


----------



## InVinoVeritas (Aug 24, 2007)

Ada giggles, her voice stretching out, changing. "Oh, Torhan, I never could keep a secret from you!" she squeals.

She strips off her mask. Honey-colored ringlets fall, a wide mouth and upturned nose--this is not Ada from before. This must be Sasha. She bounces over to Torhan's finger, almost touching it. "I wish you'd stay. But I'll wait right here for your orders, officer. Don't worry, I won't go anywhere. Not for you."

She jumps back into her cushioned seat and randomly drapes herself across it. "Say hi to Alek for me!" she sing-songs. "Lock me up, I'll still be free!"


----------



## industrygothica (Aug 24, 2007)

"I knew it!" Darian shouts as he storms out of the cell and heads toward the carriage. "That vile little man is playing us for fools in our own house!"

His foot falls heavily onto the step up into the carriage.  The sound of a whip--his whip--flashes in his mind, a streak of blood across Alek's masked face.  

The corners of his mouth upturn into a sadistic grin underneath his full mustache, and he takes a seat and waits for the others in a brief moment of revered silence.


----------



## jkason (Aug 24, 2007)

*Ru Brike, barbaric human monk*

"Faster than just about anyone I know, and a man half my size is always a step ahead of me," Ru grouses, silently cursing Alek even as he finds himself becoming fascinated by how the halfling can pull so many strings at once without even seeming to move. He leads the way to the carriage, hoping this fire, like so much else, isn't what it seems. 

Because what it seems like is the beginnings of burning off loose ends.


----------



## Rhun (Aug 31, 2007)

Torhan ushers his companions out of the room, closing and locking the door behind him. "Hurry now. We must reach the manor with all possible haste." Turning to the nearest enforcer not on his team, the paladin points a finger to the door. "Post a guard here before she disappears again."


----------



## InVinoVeritas (Sep 1, 2007)

Everyone rushes out of the police station. A warhorse is waiting for Torhan, and everyone else piles into the police coach. Tavish says the word, and the coach is off, only slightly trailing Torhan. Just outside the gates, the white pony-carriage waits, its driver shrugging as everyone passes.

*     *     *​
Earlier...

Ada waited impatiently for something to happen. She paced, sat, sipped some water, and folded paper cranes to pass the time. She looked over the floor and table of her cell; there must have been something like fifty.






Ada had folded paper cranes to pass the time.​
Boom! The building rumbled slightly, loosing dust in the corners. Startled, her flock of cranes took flight, only to fall back, unmoving. Carefully, she crept to the door of the room, hoping someone would be able to help. Yet it swung open of its own accord, and another gnome entered from behind it.

"Who-who are you?"

"Sasha. A friend of Temp's brother. Quick, we have to change clothes."

Ada blushed, looking at Sasha's odd party outfit, essentially nothing more than swaddled veils. "What? I could never be seen wearing that!"

Sasha rolled her eyes. "You won't be. Listen. Temp's here, too, and we're getting you out of here so that you two can get married before anyone stops you!"

"What? Temp's here? Where?"

"Through the front gate, a white pony carriage is waiting. He'll be there."

"Won't I get in trouble if I leave?"

"You're not under arrest, so no. Quickly! We don't have much time!"

Sasha threw on Ada's dress and worked to wrap her in her sashes. Ada held her arms close, feeling slightly chilly and exposed.

"Don't worry, no one's going to see you! Here..." Sasha waved her hands, and Ada faded from view. "Now you're invisible. No one can see you. Now go! Get to Temp and get married!" The front door opened and closed behind her. Sasha breathed a sign of relief as she sent cranes flying with a puff of breath. She shook her head as she perched in the chair and stretched out. "Lucky kids..."

*     *     *​
Travel to and through the clocktower district is simple and fast. The streets are deserted, with only the detritus of the day's festivities the only reminder of earlier revelry. Dancing is replaced with marching, as enforcers prowl the streets for stragglers.

Torhan is first to reach Combledorn Manor. Smoke, lit up, billows from the structure. The fire crackles around the edges, framing the mansion in a wreath of destruction. A bucket brigade is hard at work, dousing where they can. Tavish and the police coach arrive soon after, and everyone steps out.

Breaking away from tending to the bucket brigade and providing water, Fr. Abingdon approaches. The stress of this job has been getting to him--his hair line must have receded a whole inch just in the past two months. "Praise Our Lady, but the scene is bad in there. We have already found three bodies, but we think there may be more. The entry hall has been quenched. It looks like two servants were killed at the front door, and there is one more in fancy dress at the end of the hall. The brigade is working to douse the fire in central courtyard, where there is a rose garden, and a small building behind it. I can't be too sure, but I think it's a chapel to whatever gnome gods there are. The wings of the mansion are still on fire... those hallways are so small and confusing, I don't know if anyone is still there or not."

*     *     *​
Bree traveled through the passages, twisting this way and that, until she reached the servants' entrance. She opened the door, and the white carriage appeared.

"Temp! Ada! Happy New Year! Please, come in. Ada, welcome to your new home and family! Temp has said so much about you, and you are every bit as lovely as he said."

Ada shivered. "Happy New Year. But please, don't call me lovely. Not in this."

"Don't worry, we're all family now. I am Breechalgandigroot, your new sister. Alekalargo is in the main hall, distracting the police."

"The police! Are they here for us?"

"No, no, they're just too fascinated with his shenanigans, as usual. He can be such a pill sometimes. It's good you're such an angel, Templeton."

"Thank you, Bree, I try."

"Of course, dear,"  Bree indulged. She nodded her head, and a man and woman in servant's outfits appeared. "Now, head off with Biljakook and Stobblegorm, they'll help you get dressed in something more fitting for a wedding. Don't worry, Adalavas, the dress is most chaste. I'll let Alek know he can lead the police away."

*     *     *​
Men flow in and out of the great hall, carrying full buckets in, and empty ones out. In the entryway, lay two gnome bodies. One appears to have been impaled on his own sword, while the other looks dessicated and with her neck snapped.

The Great Hall beyond lies in ruins. The beautiful objets d'art from earlier are destroyed, and menacing light from fire pours in from the side passages. The brigade extends through the hall into the courtyard, the large humans only keeping the edges of the small passages moist to keep the fire at bay in the wings.





The Great Hall of Combledorn Manor lies in ruins.​
[sblock=ooc]
Photos by:
It'sGreg
fasheezee
[/sblock]


----------



## industrygothica (Sep 1, 2007)

Darian approaches the two bodies in the entryway.  Is there any evidence that proves whether or not these are Ada and Templeton?


----------



## Rhun (Sep 1, 2007)

Torhan frowns as he considers the devastation. The paladin was willing to bet that this destruction could have been prevented had any one of the gnomes simply told him what was going on. He walks through the great hall, his heavy boots echoing off the walls as he heads toward the courtyard beyond.


----------



## jkason (Sep 4, 2007)

InVinoVeritas said:
			
		

> Men flow in and out of the great hall, carrying full buckets in, and empty ones out. In the entryway, lay two gnome bodies. One appears to have been impaled on his own sword, while the other looks dessicated and with her neck snapped.




Ru turns up his nose. "I'm not sure to be happy they seem to have died before the fire reached them, or outraged that they've been left for the fire to consume," he says, looking about. He strains to see or hear any signs of life amidst the home--other than the twisting pseudo-life that fire itself possesses.


----------



## InVinoVeritas (Sep 12, 2007)

Darian pauses to examine the bodies. Fr. Berman stays with him and looks around. Darian lifts the masks off the bodies--and reveals the faces of gnomes much older than Temp or Ada. 

Torhan leads the way, Ru and Calahan close behind, to the courtyard. There, the brigade has fought back the flames to make a path to the chapel. The courtyard itself was once beautiful, filled with rose bushes, apparently in full bloom. However, the fire has burned through most of the bushes, leaving only their blackened skeletons. Petals and ashes float in the air and settle all around.

*     *     *​
"Temp, why all the rush?"

"Bree says it's because of the body and the police. Your father never would want this to happen, and this tragedy is just the excuse he would need to stop it."

"...Daddy never did understand our love, did he?"

"Maybe not. But it's the new year, and Bree and Alek hope we can put all this pain back in the old year, when we discard our new faces."

"Garl make it so..."

Temp and Ada entered the chapel. The priest stood at the golden anvil altar, festooned with roses. His mask was simple, and made of gold, as is the tradition.






The Combledorns' Priest.​
Bree stepped into the chapel after the couple. "You may begin, Learned."

"We come together to join Adalavas ko'Pigglemorth and Templeton Combledorn together, as family, and a new way to create the world. Adalavas, do you accept Templeton as your husband, to love and to cherish?"

"I do."

"Templeton, do you accept Adalavas as your wife, to love and to cherish?"

"I do."

A horrendous crash occurred. Bree stood up. "Continue. I will check on things, and be right back. This marriage must be completed!" She rushed out.

*     *     *​
In the doorway, her scarlet robes sullied with ash and dusted with petals, lies Bree. Her body has been twisted unnaturally, her hands grey and looking dessicated. The chapel appears ahead, its gold-painted door slightly ajar, and off its hinges.

*     *     *​
"Then let all know that Garl Glittergold sees fit to forge these two souls together. Whoever witnesses these two come together, let no one tear asunder."

"Witnesses?" Ada asked, looking around. "Bree's not back... Who is witness?"

"I am witness."

*     *     *​
Torhan and Ru pulled back the chapel doors, and peered inside. The torches remain lit, and the pews, the raiments of the chapel, everything appears to be in its place. 

Yet hanging upside-down from chains in the ceiling are an apparent bride and groom, slowly swaying, and dripping blood from their headless necks.


[sblock=ooc]
Photo by Ramperto
[/sblock]


----------



## Rhun (Sep 12, 2007)

"Damn," swears Torhan, slamming his gauntleted hand into the wall in frusteration. "We are too late."


----------



## jkason (Sep 12, 2007)

*Ru Brike, barbaric human monk*



			
				InVinoVeritas said:
			
		

> Torhan and Ru pulled back the chapel doors, and peered inside. The torches remain lit, and the pews, the raiments of the chapel, everything appears to be in its place.
> 
> Yet hanging upside-down from chains in the ceiling are an apparent bride and groom, slowly swaying, and dripping blood from their headless necks.




Color rises in Ru's face as he approaches the grotesque scene. His discipline falters, his hands clench into shaking fists. A glint of light seems to slide down his cheek, then it's flung into the air as the man lashes out, splintering the arm of one of the pews with his fist, a raw primal scream accompanying the act of random violence. 

Even as he seems about to fall into a beserker rage, Ru's eyes clear. His expression flattens as he breathes deeply, his back to the slaughtered young couple. His hands relax, though there is still the slightest bit of shaking in his fingertips.

"We were supposed to protect them," Ru says, his voice soft and even and cold. "Now all we can do is avenge them." There is a brief glint of something in his face (surely not ... pleasure?), then he is once again emotionless as he adds, "And that's what I intend to do."

[sblock=OOC]I know there are hardness rules and whatnot for actually breaking the pew, but I figured I could take some liberties for the sake of color, since it doesn't actually affect anything other than the flavor of the moment.[/sblock]


----------



## Rhun (Sep 12, 2007)

Torhan too takes a deep breath to calm himself. He remembers the lessons of his training, and closes his eyes for a moment to center himself. At Ru's words, the paladin nods. "You cannot protect those that will not accept your aid," he says, his voice quiet. "But we can certainly bring the killer to justice."


----------



## industrygothica (Sep 12, 2007)

"It is true," Darian says in response to Torhan.  "Since our friend Alek arranged for the jailbreak, and for this little gathering, I think we should let him know what his actions have cost."

Darian takes a step away, then adds, "If he's still there..."


----------



## jkason (Sep 13, 2007)

*Ru Brike, barbaric human monk*



			
				industrygothica said:
			
		

> "It is true," Darian says in response to Torhan.  "Since our friend Alek arranged for the jailbreak, and for this little gathering, I think we should let him know what his actions have cost."
> 
> Darian takes a step away, then adds, "If he's still there..."




Ru's vengeful reverie breaks as he's reminded of Alek.

"I'd be surprised if he doesn't already know," he says, "The man seems to have his own ethereal network for information. Wish I could tap into it.

"If he needs us, we'll know it. Until then, I say we look for any other clues about what happened here."

With an obvious look of distaste, Ru approaches the hanging body. Carefully, he tries to remove the young male's shirt, looking to see if this contains the same markings as the other body, praying the beast they've been following isn't making itself a family...


----------



## Rhun (Sep 13, 2007)

While Ru inspects the body, Torhan turns his attention to investigating the rest of the chapel, looking for any clues that may have escaped the ravages of the fire.


----------



## kinem (Sep 14, 2007)

"Lady, let these rest in peace. Their fate is in your hands now."

Father Berman clutches his butterfly symbol with his left hand while he recites a prayer for the dead, and closes the eyes of the dead gnomes.  He examines the bodies for signs of occult rituals.

Hearing a sudden crash, possibly combat, he draws his dragon pistol and hurries on to see what the others have discovered.  He finds the chapel with Ru and the splintered pew.

"Headless" he notes, and helps Ru examine the body.

"Strange though it may seem, I might put this past Alek.  He seems the hedonistic sort, exploiting others for personal gain, and this doesn't fit that pattern.  Of course, he knows something, and he might be more devious than I think."


----------



## industrygothica (Sep 14, 2007)

"Gah!" Darian screams, kicking at a bit of debris; his anger is getting the better of him again.  "Of course he knows something.  The damned rat always knows something!"


----------



## Rhun (Oct 18, 2007)

*Bump to keep the thread from falling too far back. I believe IVV should be back sometime in the next week. *


----------



## InVinoVeritas (Oct 31, 2007)

*Thanks, Rhun. And Happy Halloween.*

"Damn,"  swears Torhan, slamming his gauntleted hand into the wall in frusteration. "We are too late."

Color rises in Ru's face as he approaches the grotesque scene. His discipline falters, his hands clench into shaking fists. A glint of light seems to slide down his cheek, then it's flung into the air as the man lashes out, splintering the arm of one of the pews with his fist, a raw primal scream accompanying the act of random violence. 

Even as he seems about to fall into a beserker rage, Ru's eyes clear. His expression flattens as he breathes deeply, his back to the slaughtered young couple. His hands relax, though there is still the slightest bit of shaking in his fingertips.

"We were supposed to protect them," Ru says, his voice soft and even and cold. "Now all we can do is avenge them."  There is a brief glint of something in his face (surely not ... pleasure?), then he is once again emotionless as he adds, "And that's what I intend to do."

Torhan too takes a deep breath to calm himself. He remembers the lessons of his training, and closes his eyes for a moment to center himself. At Ru's words, the paladin nods. "You cannot protect those that will not accept your aid," he says, his voice quiet. "But we can certainly bring the killer to justice."

Fr. Berman draws his dragon pistol and hurries on to see what the others have discovered. He finds the chapel with Ru and the splintered pew.

"It is true,"  Darian says in response to Torhan. "Since our friend Alek arranged for the jailbreak, and for this little gathering, I think we should let him know what his actions have cost."

Darian takes a step away, then adds, "If he's still there..."

Ru's vengeful reverie breaks as he's reminded of Alek.

"I'd be surprised if he doesn't already know," he says, "The man seems to have his own ethereal network for information. Wish I could tap into it.

_An ethereal network for information? Now that would be useful, don't you think?_

"If he needs us, we'll know it. Until then, I say we look for any other clues about what happened here."

"Headless," Fr. Berman notes, and helps Ru examine the body.

With an obvious look of distaste, Ru approaches the hanging body. Carefully, he tries to remove the young male's shirt, looking to see if this contains the same markings as the other body, praying the beast they've been following isn't making itself a family...

Ru breathes a sigh of relief as Temp's body remains unmarked. Unmarked, except for the surgical incision in the torso... Fr. Berman examines the slice and nods sadly. "The heart is removed here, as well."

"Strange though it may seem, I might put this past Alek. He seems the hedonistic sort, exploiting others for personal gain, and this doesn't fit that pattern. Of course, he knows something, and he might be more devious than I think."

"Gah!" Darian screams, kicking at a bit of debris; his anger is getting the better of him again. "Of course he knows something. The damned rat always knows something!"

Temp's skin, aside from the cuts, is unblemished and clean. Even his hands are soft; there is little evidence of a hard life on him anywhere. No tattoos, no markings, nothing.

While Ru inspects the body, Torhan turns his attention to investigating the rest of the chapel, looking for any clues that may have escaped the ravages of the fire. The stone head of a gnome cherub that Darian kicked rolls across the room and knocks over a prayer book. Underneath it, a few drops of blood lie. Darian and Torhan carefully reconstruct the paths of the blood drops, from the altar, down the center aisle, and out the main doors. 

Calahan notes a smell... he bends down for a closer look. "This blood is fresh," he muses. "Very fresh."


----------



## Rhun (Oct 31, 2007)

"Could our murderer have been wounded?" asks Torhan. The holy warrior begins following the track of the blood out of the chapel, hoping to follow them to their source.


----------



## jkason (Oct 31, 2007)

*Ru Brike, barbaric human monk*



			
				Rhun said:
			
		

> "Could our murderer have been wounded?" asks Torhan. The holy warrior begins following the track of the blood out of the chapel, hoping to follow them to their source.




"We could only be so lucky," he whispers, following closely behind.


----------



## Le Noir Faineant (Nov 1, 2007)

Calahan grins sardonically, and the look in his eyes gets beastish.

"Whatever left this trail, may still be somewhere near."

With that, he draws an arrow and puts it on his bow...


----------



## industrygothica (Nov 1, 2007)

Darian draws and loads his hand crossbow, and follows the trail of blood out the main doors.  He moves quickly but quietly, keeping and eye and ear out for trouble (and mostly hoping he finds it).


ooc: Move silently +10, Spot +7, Listen+7


----------



## Rhun (Nov 1, 2007)

Seeing his companions arm themselves, Torhan frowns and slowly draws his greatsword.


----------



## kinem (Nov 2, 2007)

_Will this accursed night ever end?_  Father Berman wonders as he draws his dragon pistol and follows Darian.


----------



## InVinoVeritas (Nov 2, 2007)

The policemen head back out into the courtyard. The bad lighting, petals, and ash raining down make picking up the trail impossible. Flickering flames die down as the bucket brigade reduces the fire in the courtyard to smoldering embers. But the trail is virtually impossible to pick up in these conditions. 

"Hoy!" one of the enforcers calls out. "Man down! Er, gnome down!" 

Back from inside the great hall, the policeman staggers outside. "I saw someone! There's some gnome with a bundle down the flaming hallway! We need to get water down the hall!"

The men call out chaotically to each other: "Where?" "That hall's so small!" "It's sized for gnomes, idiot!" "We'd burn to a crisp down there!" "Like an oven, it is!" "Just keep the water coming!"

Sure enough, the brigade works to throw water on the flames of one of the side corridors. It is barely tall enough to stand up straight. Hardly enough room to wield a weapon. A hot wind blasts forth out of the hallway with flames behind it.

Yet, at the entrance to the hall, a single drop of fresh blood is visible.


----------



## Rhun (Nov 2, 2007)

Torhan growls, and slides his greatsword back into its sheath. Without giving it a second thought, the paladin attempts to force his way down the passage, ignoring the heat and flames ahead.


----------



## Le Noir Faineant (Nov 3, 2007)

Calahan will follow, his bow and arrow ready.


----------



## kinem (Nov 3, 2007)

_Lady, guide us now.  I will trust Your wisdom._

Father Berman follows with his dragon pistol in his right hand and his wand in his left.


----------



## industrygothica (Nov 4, 2007)

Before entering the hallway, Darian takes note of the structure to see there is any obvious (or maybe less than obvious) place that the corridor may empty into, figuring that he can cut whomever it is off at the exit if there is.


----------



## jkason (Nov 5, 2007)

*Ru Brike, barbaric human monk*



			
				industrygothica said:
			
		

> Before entering the hallway, Darian takes note of the structure to see there is any obvious (or maybe less than obvious) place that the corridor may empty into, figuring that he can cut whomever it is off at the exit if there is.




Ru, as well, decides he's better off trying to figure out where the passageway leads than running into the flames, and scours the area for a parallel corridoor or other alternative.


----------



## InVinoVeritas (Nov 6, 2007)

Torhan, Fr. Berman, and Calahan rush headlong into the flames. The corridor is narrow; the three instinctively duck and make their way down the passageway in single file: Torhan, Calahan, then Fr. Berman.

Darian and Ru hang back, trying to find some way around the flames, hopefully to figure out where they lead out. 

The heat is intense. The fire billows into the faces of the trio that braves them. Armor grows hot. Hair singes. The brigade peppers with comments. "I can't believe it! Brave men they are." "Brave fools, more like it. Keep that water coming!" (-10 hp to Torhan, Calahan, and Fr. Berman) Past the initial inferno, the hallway gives way to an area mostly burned. The halls are black with soot, the beams charred through, and the sounds of raging torrent from the fire give way to creaks. The air here is bad, smoke-filled. The haze is dizzying. No one is quite sure whether the gnome ran into a side door--they are charred and shut, unlikely--until a glimpse down a hall to the left is seen. A staircase rises, and the sound of footsteps can be heard. 

"Do you know anything about gnomish architecture?"
"Not really..." _There is Little Diversions, of course._
Who would know the way around? Alek! 
Darian muses a moment, an image of Alek emerging from the burning corridor, charred, broken, burned to a crisp, consigned to hell. The image is amusing. Yet...
A thought occurs to Darian. "Alek came out of that hallway earlier. And before that..."
Darian looks up. "He was on the balcony!"

The velvet curtains have since disintegrated. The railing is black and broken. Smoke issues forth from the hall beyond. Yet the floor of the balcony appears made of a stone pedestal, though, and would be able to support weight. And, since it is to a gnome's scale, Ru can jump and reach it easily.

The trio rush up the marble stairs, thankful that they do not give way. Smoke fills their nostrils, an odd, pungent odor. The scent of burning oak, the oakiness of a well-aged wine, the fruit of a fresh morning market, the fresh earth after a rain, the familiar sebaceous tang of waking next to the one you love... what could make that incense?

At the top of the staircase is a bedroom. The portal stands ajar, barely staying on its hinges. The stultifying aroma wafts forth, carried on the smoke. Inside, the room is lit--it has not finished burning. The bed and canopy are in flames. A desk lies cluttered, covered in broken vials, lamp oil afire, as a rosy syrup oozes from the flames. A door beyond remains shut. A window to the outside stands broken, wind howling through it. And in the center of the room, Alek. He stands, arms outstretched like some god, wearing his white mask and outfit, as Sasha, Kitten, and Marionette cling to him wantonly.

"Alek!" challenges Torhan as Fr. Berman and Calahan file into the room. The police level their weapons at him... 

...and stop a moment, as Alek's unmoving form twists, bubbles, and cracks. An easel buckles, sending what is actually just a painting crashing to the floor, smoldering. Behind the painting, against the backdrop of the conflagration, stands someone else. In his hand, the bloody, messy masked heads of Ada and Temp dangle by their hair. He steps forward. He has the face from earlier. He is the gnome in the alleyway.

"Not Alek. Not Combledorn. Irrelevant. Time to leave."

His head begins to shake.


----------



## Rhun (Nov 6, 2007)

Torhan knows that he is no match for this creature, whatever it may be. It had mopped the floor with the group earlier, and they had all been there. Still, his instinct kicks in before rational thought, and his greatsword is suddenly in the paladin's hand and swining toward the monster!

*HP: 30/40, AC: 18
Initiative +0, Greatsword +8 for 2d6+4 (19-20)*


----------



## kinem (Nov 6, 2007)

(ooc: IVV, are you keeping track - what are our actual current hp?)

When the party is damaged by the heat, Father Berman begins to make liberal use of his wand, attempting to get the three watchmen back up to their full health.  (1d8+1 per charge; will use at least 2 chg each, more if the wounds from before count.  This should occur before the 'gnome' is encountered.)

"Torhan, no!  We are not prepared for this.  We need to go now!"

(If the party is still badly injured, he'll use the wand again on the most injured person.  If not, he'll take a shot at the 'gnome'.)


----------



## jkason (Nov 7, 2007)

*Ru Brike, human monk*



			
				InVinoVeritas said:
			
		

> Darian and Ru hang back, trying to find some way around the flames, hopefully to figure out where they lead out.
> 
> "Do you know anything about gnomish architecture?"
> "Not really..." _There is Little Diversions, of course._
> ...




Ru smiles. "Piece of cake," he says, doing his best impression of a gazelle. Once on the balcony, he reaches down to Darian. "Need a hand?"

[sblock=OOC]I think Darian has some rope, so whether gnome scale means Ru can reach down or needs the rope to do it, he should be able to haul Darian up, I think.[/sblock]


----------



## InVinoVeritas (Nov 8, 2007)

kinem said:
			
		

> (ooc: IVV, are you keeping track - what are our actual current hp?)




(I can do it.)

Fr. Berman wields his wand, giving each of himself, Calahan, and Torhan a touch, but the magic only meekly gets through. (+2, +3, +3 hp to Torhan, Fr. Berman, and Calahan)


Torhan 32/40
Fr. Berman 23/30
Calahan 16/23
Darian 14/20
Ru 24/30


(Ru will be able to reach down and pick up Darian to both reach the balcony as a full-round action.)


----------



## industrygothica (Nov 8, 2007)

Darian gives Ru a nod when he gains footing on the balcony.  "Now let's find this monster, shall we?"


----------



## InVinoVeritas (Nov 9, 2007)

*OOC: Just waiting for Ivid.*


----------



## InVinoVeritas (Nov 10, 2007)

*(Theme: Ashes and Ghost, Silent Hill 2 Soundtrack)*

Ru leaps, easily grabbing the edge of the balcony, swings up, and lands on his feet. He sticks his hand down, grasps Darian's outstretched arm, and pulls him up as well. The ashen remnants of the drapery fall away to reveal a door. A quick tug--it is locked. And beyond, a deep, guttural scream of rage can be heard.

Torhan clears the debris of the painting in a single bound, bellowing as he brings his sword crashing down upon the monster. It collides, a shower of coppery sparks flying. As usual, the sword does little more than skitter across the skin of the gnome. 

"Torhan, no! We are not prepared for this. We need to go now!"

Calahan heeds the priest's word and stands back, receiving a healing touch in return (+4 hp, 20/23)

The gnome looks at Torhan, at the fire, at his heads, at the window, at Torhan again, back and forth, faster, faster...

"No, not that trick again..." Calahan calls out. He and Fr. Berman cower in the doorway to the bedchamber, humming to themselves and covering their ears.

Torhan, though, doubles over, screaming in rage and agony. The creature takes the moment to walk calmly over to the window.

[sblock=Torhan]
Why? Why did those blasted gnomes have to run around like the dishonest misshapen excuses for humanity that they are? Now everyone's dead!

Everyone... except Sasha. No, she's still around, under his control, yet out of control...

Torhan rushes back to the chapel. Infernal non-Ezraite chapel, worshipping the gods of other creatures. No, the chapel must be Ezraite. The statue of Our Lady stands there still, the sacred chants of the faithful wafting on the breeze through the carnage. The flames of purity have been sent, sent high...

A whimper, a muffled mewl is heard behind Torhan. Sasha lies on the chapel floor, stained, beaten, weak--and again masked. She looks at him, pleading.

"I love you."

The words are easy to say. He has said them to Ezra many a time, and it is easy now. A brass key slides off Torhan's tongue, and he unlocks Sasha's mask.

But no time! Her attackers approach. By the front doors, through the windows, even the door to the sacristy is barely holding back some kind of menace.

*OOC: Torhan is confused. Next round, he will attack the nearest creature.*
[/sblock]


----------



## jkason (Nov 12, 2007)

*Ru Brike, human monk*



			
				InVinoVeritas said:
			
		

> Ru leaps, easily grabbing the edge of the balcony, swings up, and lands on his feet. He sticks his hand down, grasps Darian's outstretched arm, and pulls him up as well. The ashen remnants of the drapery fall away to reveal a door. A quick tug--it is locked. And beyond, a deep, guttural scream of rage can be heard.




"Of course it's bloody locked," Ru growls. "Lend me a shoulder here, Darian, we've got to get to the other side."

With that, the monk does his level best to break the door open, hoping his companions aren't the subject of that rage he's hearing...


----------



## InVinoVeritas (Nov 15, 2007)

*OOC: Bump.*


----------



## Rhun (Nov 15, 2007)

[sblock=For IVV]
Do you want me to actually post seeing as how Torhan is confused? And who is the closest to him? 
[/sblock]


----------



## InVinoVeritas (Nov 15, 2007)

Rhun said:
			
		

> [sblock=For IVV]
> Do you want me to actually post seeing as how Torhan is confused? And who is the closest to him?
> [/sblock]



[sblock=Rhun]
Go ahead and post. You can compare your situation to how jkason posted for Ru when he was confused--sure, he took off running, babbled, and almost went postal on a bunch of innocent gnomes, but he still posted.

As for the nearest creature, they're kind of equidistant. Instead of rolling a die and sending you after them, I'll let you choose. I just won't tell you who's who.   

If you prefer, go ahead and post in a spoiler block, and I'll weave it into the narrative as to what everyone else witnesses.
[/sblock]


----------



## industrygothica (Nov 15, 2007)

Darian puts his weight into the door with Ru, hoping to break the thing open quickly.


----------



## Rhun (Nov 15, 2007)

Torhan growls and clutches at his forehead with one gauntleted hand. He quickly drops the hand back to his sword and looks about, fury burning in his emerald eyes. "They come!" he says quietly, as if speaking to himself. He lets out another savage growl and raises his greatsword high. "Leave her alone!" he shouts, swinging his blade. "You shall feel my wrath!"



[sblock=IVV]
I'll attack #3...whoever that happens to be. 
[/sblock]


----------



## Le Noir Faineant (Nov 16, 2007)

_I am a bit confused. - So, are we standing on the balcony, in front of closed door, or is the DOOR on the BALCONY closed? _

Calahan will prepare his melee weapons, and pervertedly lick the top of Kukri with his tongue.


----------



## InVinoVeritas (Nov 16, 2007)

[sblock=Ivid and kinem]
Calahan and Fr. Berman are at the open door of a bedchamber on fire, trying to block out the gnome monster's ringing. Inside the bedchamber, the gnome monster is heading for a window, while Torhan, having rushed the monster, is going crazy. Ru and Darian are at the balcony, but that's a completely different part of the action.
[/sblock]


----------



## Le Noir Faineant (Nov 16, 2007)

In this case, Calahan will trust in his good bow again, and try to shoot the gnome as soon as he feels he is in pointe blank range.

His goal is not necessarily to hurt the enemy, but to keep him from escaping.

If Calahan feels his explosives are a better choice, he'll use them, not really caring if he hurts Torhan or not...


----------



## InVinoVeritas (Nov 18, 2007)

The gnome, cradling his heads, leaps onto the windowsill, ready to make his escape. BAM! Fr. Berman's pistol fires, and Calahan's arrow flies, but all they manage to do is plink harmlessly off the gnome's torso. He turns to face the two.

*     *     *​
Ru and Darian rush squarely against the door. It buckles, strains, and makes a lot of noise, but holds... the rumors about gnomish workmanship must be true...

Yet, on the other side of the door, a familiar voice is heard...

"You shall feel my wrath!"

Torhan's greatsword connects with the balcony door with such force that it bursts outward and off its hinges, onto the balcony with Ru and Darian. The righteous fire in Torhan's eyes indicate that the door is not the only thing that is unhinged. With a cold calculation from years of training, Torhan steps through with his swing, barely missing a desperately ducking Darian.

*     *     *​
The gnome abandons the window and charges back across the bedchamber to Calahan and Fr. Berman. Its foot impales Fr. Berman, who feels a dreaded suction at the wound. (-9 hp, 14/30).

[sblock=Torhan]
Tohan crashes through the sacristy door, catching the infernal beings inside off guard. They scurry from his blade, yet something is familiar about them... He looks again. They are Ru and Darian. Something's not right...and Torhan realizes that he is in the burning mansion, on the balcony with his partners, and with a painful vibrating in his head.

OOC: Torhan is Confused. This round, he may act normally. Lucky bastard.   
[/sblock]


----------



## jkason (Nov 19, 2007)

InVinoVeritas said:
			
		

> The gnome, cradling his heads, leaps onto the windowsill, ready to make his escape. BAM! Fr. Berman's pistol fires, and Calahan's arrow flies, but all they manage to do is plink harmlessly off the gnome's torso. He turns to face the two.
> 
> *     *     *​
> Ru and Darian rush squarely against the door. It buckles, strains, and makes a lot of noise, but holds... the rumors about gnomish workmanship must be true...
> ...




"Hells!" Ru cries out as his companion attacks. The wild look in his eyes seems to have dissipated, though, and he looks inside to see the source and remember his own bout of madness. 

"Don't suppose it's worn out from all that slaughtering of innocents?" he says grimly, but rushes in despite his misgivings. With and acrobatic leap, he draws his kama even as he tries to get the creature between himself and Calahan, bringing his Kama in low and trying to take the gnome's feet out from under it.

"This thing lives on heat. Do we have a way to freeze it?" he calls out desperately.

[sblock=OOC]Obviously, the gnome is Ru's Dodge target this round (+1 AC). Ru has a +7 Tumble, and +4 to AC for avoiding AoO in threatened squares thanks to his Mobility feat, so let's try to move into a flank with Calahan, and since it can't hurt to have the thing prone, let's try a trip with that Kama (+6 for the melee touch attack, +3 on the Str check)[/sblock]


----------



## Le Noir Faineant (Nov 19, 2007)

Calahan smiles as Ru backs off.

"Even the brightest flame burns out one day, pal..."

And with that, the bowman jumps as far back as he can and throws all the explosives he was carrying with him towards the burning monstrosity!

[sblock]Thought that if the gnome's actually burning, the explosives will speed up the process and devour the burning body quicker.[/sblock]


----------



## industrygothica (Nov 19, 2007)

Darian draws his whip again, preparing to try to bring the thing down once more.  He holds back, however, seeing that Callahan is preparing to blow them all up.

"Get back!" he screams


----------



## kinem (Nov 20, 2007)

_Damn, that shot backfired._

If the enemy is once again unaffected Father Berman again reminds the others "We need to prepare for this foe!  Withdraw!"  He will step back and use the healing wand on himself.


----------



## Rhun (Nov 21, 2007)

Torhan shakes his head to clear the crazed thoughts running through his mind, and prepares to charge the enemy. He stops short, though, seeing Calahan throwing explosives toward the gnome.


----------



## jkason (Nov 21, 2007)

Ivid said:
			
		

> Calahan smiles as Ru backs off.
> 
> "Even the brightest flame burns out one day, pal..."
> 
> ...




OOC: I'm not sure what initiative order we're moving in. Is Ru's move (into, NOT away from) the creature before Calahan throws the boom, or after? Obviously, if he saw what was coming  he wouldn't be running at the creature, but staying back instead.


----------



## InVinoVeritas (Nov 26, 2007)

Like a coiled spring, Ru leaps into action. He pulls out his kama, and slashes at the gnome, in an attempt to push him back. Sparks fly as he interposes himself between his partners and the monster. 

Fr. Berman scrambles backwards and heals himself (+3 hp) but Calahan rips off his bandolier, passes it by some nearby flames, and tosses it directly at the monster! A single scrap of paper floats off the bandolier into the fire to be consumed. It reads:



> 12 Vials of Alchemist's Fire
> 5 Powder Bombs
> 1 Hellsfire Gun
> 4 Hellsfire Charges
> ...




"Even the brightest flame burns out one day, pal..."

"Get back!"

The bandolier flies, landing squarely on the monster as it falls back upon the burning bed...

The gnome lets out a primal yell and begins to glow...

BOOM​
Ru tosses himself backwards through the main door of the bedchamber, barely avoiding certain destruction as the entire room goes ablaze (-12 hp).

Calahan is wrenched and seared, partly from Ru tumbling past and partly from fire barreling through the door (-12 hp).

Fr. Berman winces in pain as the flames also catch him through the doorway (-12 hp).

Torhan and Darian watch as the fireball issues forth out of the room and towards them on the balcony! Darian leaps off the balcony, grabbing the ledge and avoiding the blast (no HP lost) while Torhan braces for impact (-8 hp).

As a small comfort, Torhan's mind clears with the blast. 

The bedchamber is now completely engulfed in flames, and a sickly-sweet pink smoke pours out of the doorways.

OOC: Enjoy your speed, Ru... You barely missed 29 points of damage!


Torhan 24/40
Fr. Berman 5/30
Calahan 8/23
Darian 14/20
Ru 12/30


----------



## jkason (Nov 27, 2007)

*Ru Brike, barbaric human monk*

"Run in to back you up and get a manure-pile full of explosion for my trouble? Next time, Calahan, I'm leaving your crazy butt to blow yourself up," Ru yells as he rolls on the ground to douse the flames he barely avoided being consumed by. Even as he extinguishes the last of the flames on him, he tries to peer through the fire and smoke, praying his crazy coworker managed to finish off their seemingly-immortal foe.


----------



## Rhun (Nov 28, 2007)

"By all that is holy!" bellows Torhan, shaking off the effects of the fiery blast. Staggering a bit at first, but then more steady on his feet, Torhan moves back into the room, hoping to find their foe burned to cinders...


----------



## Le Noir Faineant (Nov 28, 2007)

I should point out that I am currently to *LotR: RotK - The Fields of the Pelennor*. Pretty intense!  

Hi hair ashen, his cloth smoking, and his good arrows broken and smahed,
Calahan gets back on his feet.

Not caring if there are still small flames left burning on his belongings, the woodsman raises his Kukri, and, 
with the look of a hungry wolf in his streaming eyes, walks back through the fire...

Whatever he'll find there, it won't leave with life.


----------



## industrygothica (Nov 28, 2007)

Darian attempts to pull himself back up onto the balcony to inspect the damages.


----------



## kinem (Nov 29, 2007)

_Gods damn!  That was too close! I must_ chide _that fool!_

Father Berman rubs his eyes to clear them and looks at what remains in the room.  He will use the wand yet again, either on himself or on any watchman that drops.

_Lady protect us!  Yet if the monster remains unhurt and the others won't listen to reason, I will have to withdraw to tell the tale._


----------



## InVinoVeritas (Nov 29, 2007)

"Oy, do you need help up there?" one of the bucket brigade calls out to Darian. He gets a helping hand as he puls himself back onto the balcony. He gets his bearings just as Torhan rushes back into the bedchamber, filled with fire and smoke.

Ru and Fr. Berman hold back, not wanting to enter the inferno just caused by Calahan. The priest receives a blessing from Ezra (+8 hp). Calahan draws his kukri and rushes headlong into the flames, heat, and stench.

Fire now rules everywhere in the chamber. No longer is the fire just along the bed or curtains, but it covers every surface, propelled by the fuels unleashed, the wood in the furniture and beams, and the heavily smoking paraphernalia shattered across the room. The air is filled with choking smoke, and Torhan coughs as he spies Calahan entering. Calahan's mustache singes away in the blistering heat, and the flames painfully etch patterns on the policemen's skins (-5 hp, fatigued). Although it is hard to see through the agonizing heat, the opaque fumes, and the blinding light, the two can barely make out their quarry, lying on the burning bed, twitching. The entire room creaks like some giant beast, moaning in agony.


Torhan 19/40, fatigued
Fr. Berman 13/30
Calahan 3/23, fatigued
Darian 14/20
Ru 12/30


----------



## industrygothica (Nov 29, 2007)

"You damned fool!" Darian screams at the reckless Calahan.  "This whole place is going to collapse on us!  Come out of there!"


----------



## Rhun (Nov 29, 2007)

Despite the heat and flame, and the room's imminent collapse, Torhan is determined to see the end of their evil and deadly foe. His greatsword in hand, the holy warrior steps up to the burning bed and slashes downward at the twitching form of their enemy!


*Coup de gras, if possible. Otherwise, attack +8 (plus any bonuses for the thing being on the bed), damage 2d6+4/19-20*


----------



## InVinoVeritas (Dec 3, 2007)

*OOC: Did anyone else want to respond?*


----------



## Rhun (Dec 4, 2007)

*What IVV said!*


----------



## kinem (Dec 4, 2007)

"Sever and _grab_ the head if you can!" Father Berman urges, encouraged by the apparently poor condition of the enemy.

He'll use the wand on Callahan, despite his misgivings, saying "You fool! I'll have words with you later."


----------



## InVinoVeritas (Dec 5, 2007)

kinem said:
			
		

> "Sever and _grab_ the head if you can!" Father Berman urges, encouraged by the apparently poor condition of the enemy.
> 
> He'll use the wand on Callahan, despite his misgivings, saying "You fool! I'll have words with you later."



*OOC: Stepping into the flames?*


----------



## kinem (Dec 5, 2007)

Under the circumstances - with Callahan looking to be in bad shape - Father Berman will do what he must.


----------



## Le Noir Faineant (Dec 8, 2007)

Realizing there is nothing more to be done, Calahan will tumble back, out of the fire,
and desperately try to reach his companions.

For sure, he doesn't want to die. Not here, and not now.


----------



## Rhun (Dec 10, 2007)

*Torhan has already stepped through the flames to perform the Coup de Gras. I guess that can constitute severing the head and bringing it back to Father Berman.*


----------



## InVinoVeritas (Dec 11, 2007)

Ru holds off a moment, recognizing the risk in the situation. Fr. Berman, however, shows no such hesitation as he valiantly enters the inferno to give some healing to quickly frying Calahan (+7 hp).

"Thanks," Calahan mumbles, quickly rolling back out through the door he came in. Behind him, Torhan lets out a bellow of righteous fury as he drives his sword down onto the foul being beneath him. That sound is joined by one last creak of the entire engulfed room, the eerie sound of scraping metal as the paladin pierces the monster's hide to a frothy red spray, Fr. Berman moving forward to grab the vile monstrosity's head...

Darian looks in the room. "Come out of there!"

Beams splinter. With a great and primal scream of falling masonry and woodwork, the room collapses. The roof falls in. The structure of the mansion fails, and the entire bedchamber implodes and plummets into the room below. Ash and dust rise and fall as the corner of the mansion transforms into a haphazard bonfire.







The entire room collapsed into the ground.​
At the top of the mangled heap, lit in the flames and moonlight, thrust outward is Torhan's sword, an odd brass hoop perched on the quillons and swaying back and forth.


Torhan ???
Fr. Berman ???
Calahan 10/23, fatigued
Darian 14/20
Ru 12/30


[sblock=credit]
Photo by DavidHR.
[/sblock]


----------



## Rhun (Dec 11, 2007)

InVinoVeritas said:
			
		

> Beams splinter. With a great and primal scream of falling masonry and woodwork, the room collapses. The roof falls in. The structure of the mansion fails, and the entire bedchamber implodes and plummets into the room below. Ash and dust rise and fall as the corner of the mansion transforms into a haphazard bonfire.




*That has got to hurt!*


----------



## jkason (Dec 11, 2007)

*Ru Brike, barbaric human monk*

"Gods!" Ru gasps as he looks down. Cursing his own hesitation, but knowing killing himself will do no one any good, Ru snags a potion from his backpack, hastily downing it before he jumps down to the wreckage in the faint hope that his companions have survived.

[sblock=OOC]I think retrieving and drinking a CLW potion takes up all of Ru's actions for the round, but since I've been remiss in posting, let's put in some next round looking forward-ness:

Move action to get down to the fallen floor. Both Jump and Tumble can be used to reduce damage from a fall, so let's try those (too bad Slow Fall is still a level away for him): Jump +17 and Tumble +7. If they both succeed, his drop is effectively 20ft shorter, which I hope helps enough to let him dig through burning rubble without becoming downed comrade #3.  :\ 

Standard action will be the above-mentioned digging in rubble. Where's someone with a handy Create Water spell when you need them? [/sblock]


----------



## InVinoVeritas (Dec 11, 2007)

jkason said:
			
		

> Standard action will be the above-mentioned digging in rubble. Where's someone with a handy Create Water spell when you need them?



*Keep digging. You might find someone.   *




[sblock=credit]
Photo by William Gregory.
[/sblock]


----------



## Le Noir Faineant (Dec 11, 2007)

Seeing how the entire roof falls down on his enemy,
Calahan grins, and licks the ash from his lips.

"See? - When I was a young boy, mine nuncle used to tell me that ' a fire is best fought with fire'. Haha, so he told me every time he beat me."

The woodsman will check his belongings for any damage, then spit out the ashes and take a deep draught from his bottle of brandy.

He is about to put it away, when he twists his lips again and offers the strong-smelling alcohol to Father Berman.

"Nice fire, eh?"


----------



## InVinoVeritas (Dec 11, 2007)

Calahan realizes that Fr. Berman did not make it out of the room in time... he is buried in the pile of smoldering rubble.


----------



## Le Noir Faineant (Dec 11, 2007)

Realizing that the priest hasn't made it in time, Calahan looks, 
if that is at all possible for him, _touched_.

"Ru! Don't waste your forces! Noone would survive something like that! -RU!"

Cursing loudly, Calahan will drop his bow and start to dig.

One can hear him muttering something like: "Hope the loot's worth it..."


----------



## Rhun (Dec 14, 2007)

*Bump. Could someone please dig? There is still the chance that Torhan survived somehow...he is divinely blessed, after all.*


----------



## jkason (Dec 14, 2007)

Rhun said:
			
		

> *Bump. Could someone please dig? There is still the chance that Torhan survived somehow...he is divinely blessed, after all.*




OOC: I thought I already set up Ru to do just that? He slugged back a potion first, 'cause I was afraid fire damage might take him out if he didn't get a buff, but he should be down digging for folk in the following round.


----------



## industrygothica (Dec 14, 2007)

Darian swears under his breath as he sees the other jump down and start to dig.  Reluctantly, he follows them, starting with Torhan's sword. "Be lucky if this doesn't kill me, too," he mutters to himself.


----------



## InVinoVeritas (Dec 18, 2007)

Ru downs the potion (+4 hp) and jumps down the hole without a problem. Finally, an advantage to the gnome-sized hallways. He starts to dig. Calahan and Darian join in. Members of the bucket brigade start to file in, and after a quick instruction, join in the removal of rubble and throwing water on the pile. 

The work is hard. The stones are hot. The air is smoky. Everyone earns burns on their hands, ash in their lungs, and pain in their muscles. (Ru -6 hp, Darian -2 hp, Calahan -5 hp, all three now exhausted). 

Fr. Berman is found first, being closer to the edge of the destruction. He is covered in burns and bruises. His bones have been broken in multiple places. He lies unmoving. Then... a slight wheezing is heard. Quickly, everyone doubles their effort and hauls him out of the rubble. He clings to life in a most tenuous fashion.

Wit great speed and hope, the task of finding Torhan is joined. Quickly, a hand is found under the sword, and the digging doubles. Torhan's body is found, cut and scraped, burned and battered, welts beginning to form across his face where the monster's boiling spray hit him--but arrested. His body lies burned and crushed, even worse than the priest. His torso is bent at disturbing angles between a large stone... and an odd brass drum or kettle. Large geared arms extend off the kettle in odd directions, Torhan's other hand is thrust through a hole his sword made in the kettle wall. When the kettle is torn from Torhan's fist, it becomes clear as to what he was doing.

In Torhan's clenched, charred, shattered, flayed fist lies a crushed small heart of a gnome.

Yet Torhan remains as lifeless as the armed kettle.

*OOC: See the OOC thread.*


Fr. Berman -2/30, (exhausted)
Calahan 5/23, exhausted
Darian 12/20, exhausted
Ru 10/30, exhausted


----------



## jkason (Dec 18, 2007)

*Ru Brike, barbaric human monk*

Ru concentrates on the Father, yanking his last potion from his bag and forcing it down the crushed and burned priest's throat. 

"Up and at 'em, padre," he mutters "We need you awake to patch up the rest of our sorry butts." 

His joke sounds hollow even as he makes it, and he can't seem to bring himself to look at the shattered form of Torhan.


----------



## InVinoVeritas (Dec 18, 2007)

Fr. Berman's body realigns, and he awakens to searing pain across his body (+7 hp, 5/30, exhausted).


----------



## kinem (Dec 19, 2007)

Father Berman coughs and sputters as he comes back to consciousness.

"G'ak damn.  Thanks guys.  Thank the lady!  I hope my stick didn't break." He looks for his wand.  If he still has the wand, he will use it on himself.

"Torhan, no ...  

Let's get the hell out of here before the smoke claims us all."  He shakily gets to his feet, and tries to head to safety.

(ooc: How far to a fairly safe area?  Any fire dangers on the way?)


----------



## jkason (Dec 19, 2007)

*Ru Brike, barbaric human monk*



			
				kinem said:
			
		

> Father Berman coughs and sputters as he comes back to consciousness.
> 
> "G'ak damn.  Thanks guys.  Thank the lady!  I hope my stick didn't break." He looks for his wand.  If he still has the wand, he will use it on himself.
> 
> ...




Ru smiles weakly. "Sounds good," he says, finally glancing to Torhan's body, a slight twitch betraying his thoughts. _Faster than just about anything around, but still not fast enough for Torhan..._

"We've lost enough to this fire," he adds, providing support for Father Breman as the group staggers its way back out to the open.


----------



## Rhun (Dec 19, 2007)

Perrin rushes into the debris, his short black hair askew, his face smeared with ash, his eyes watering from the thick smoke, and his clothing torn and singed.

"Are you all alright?" he asks, concern etched in his voice. "The bucket brigade has the flames mostly contained..." The young man's voice trails off as his eyes come to rest of Torhan's broken body. "By all that is good and holy! What happened?"


----------



## industrygothica (Dec 20, 2007)

"He's gone, but I won't be leaving what's left of him here, not if I can help it. Deserves a proper burial, something besides this infernal pit."

Darian will attempt to carry Torhan's body out of the area.


----------



## jkason (Dec 20, 2007)

*Ru Brike, barbaric human monk*



			
				industrygothica said:
			
		

> "He's gone, but I won't be leaving what's left of him here, not if I can help it. Deserves a proper burial, something besides this infernal pit."
> 
> Darian will attempt to carry Torhan's body out of the area.




Ru helps lift and carry the body, saying, "No one on this squad should have to carry a burdon alone."


----------



## InVinoVeritas (Dec 21, 2007)

Perrin is right; the bucket brigade has damped down the flames in most of the building, allowing for a risk-free retreat to the entry courtyard. Combledorn Manor lies in ruins, with even the embers dying down. 

The night sky is refreshingly cool, cloudy and starless. Mist will descend tonight, blanketing the area in fog by the morning.


----------



## jkason (Dec 21, 2007)

*Ru Brike, barbaric human monk*

As the group stands looking at the ruins of the manor, their companion's body in their care, Ru's face darkens.

"They'll have already sent for the coronor, Father," he says to the priest. "He can see to it that Torhan's body is cleaned and respectfully prepared for burial."

Ru turns away from the manor, looking in the direction of the precinct. 

"Torhan killed our monster, but we still don't know why it cares so much about the Cobbledorns." Ru tilts his head to the side, cracking his neck as he punches his right fist into his open left palm. "But I wouldn't be surprised if Alek does." The last has a tone that's an odd mixture of wrath and mirth.


----------



## industrygothica (Dec 21, 2007)

Darian tries to hide his rage at the mention of Alek's name.  He has no doubt that the terrible little gnome is involved somehow, and aims to prove it... one way or another.


----------



## Rhun (Dec 21, 2007)

Perrin clears his throat, and then speaks. "We should find that little blighter and see if we can't convince him to tell us the rest of this tale." It is cler by his tone that he isn't dismissing the possibility of bodily harm as a method of extracting information from Alek.


----------



## kinem (Dec 21, 2007)

Father Berman places his hand on what's left of Torhan's forehead.  "Lady Ezra, take this one into Your care.  His fate is come, and so he proved his valor."

After a short while he stands.

"Callahan, you are a fool.  We could have killed that monster without taking such a risk.  I trust you have learned your lesson now, and if so we need not speak of it again.

Now ... what?  I don't think we can find more clues here.  Back to the station?"


----------



## Le Noir Faineant (Dec 22, 2007)

kinem said:
			
		

> "Callahan, you are a fool.  We could have killed that monster without taking such a risk.  I trust you have learned your lesson now, and if so we need not speak of it again.




Calahan had been quietly smoking a pipe next to Torhan's smashed body.

Hearing Father Berman's words, he raises his head, and spits a brownish substance (tobacco?) 
over the ruins and grunts.

He seems to want to answer in an aggressive and insulting manner, but then seemingly gets a grip on himself.


----------



## industrygothica (Dec 22, 2007)

With no words, Darian lets the others take over the handling of their partner's body until the coroner arrives, and heads towards the carriage.

He pulls a cigar from pocket of his coat as he removes it and tosses it on the carriage seat.  The sound of the match striking seems to echo through the perceived silence; everything else around him is a blur.

A thick puff of smoke leaves the cigar tip, and Darian rolls up his sleeve.

"I'm sorry, friend."


----------



## InVinoVeritas (Dec 22, 2007)

The carriage trip back is fast, and relatively silent, save for the chanting of Fr. Berman. (spend 14 charges, everyone is healed).

Gis is at the front gate of the police department. "I heard the news. Do you want to talk about it now, or would you rather get a night's sleep and discuss it then?"

The gnome carriage sits nearby, its horse-masked driver cocking his head to one side.


----------



## kinem (Dec 22, 2007)

(ooc: Sorry, Father Berman would not use the wand so generously at this point.  In particular, he would not heal Callahan unless specifically asked to do so.)


----------



## industrygothica (Dec 22, 2007)

InVinoVeritas said:
			
		

> The carriage trip back is fast, and relatively silent, save for the chanting of Fr. Berman. (spend 14 charges, everyone is healed).
> 
> Gis is at the front gate of the police department. "I heard the news. Do you want to talk about it now, or would you rather get a night's sleep and discuss it then?"
> 
> The gnome carriage sits nearby, its horse-masked driver cocking his head to one side.




Darian notices the driver curiously, and answer Gis without looking at him.  "No, let us _talk_ about it now."  He watches the driver cautiously to gauge his reaction.


----------



## InVinoVeritas (Dec 22, 2007)

(ooc: How many charges are you using, and on whom?)


----------



## kinem (Dec 22, 2007)

(ooc: Father Berman will use his healing skills to evaluate how badly wounded people are, and will base his actions on that, requests for healing if any, and on how well the wand randomly works.  As a guideline though:

Self (since he was at 5 hp) - 4 charges
Ru - 3 charges
Darian  - 2 charges
Callahan - only if requested)


----------



## Le Noir Faineant (Dec 23, 2007)

Calahan will not ask for any help from anyone. - Magic, even clerical one, 
appears suspicious to him, and he has come to despise Father Berman somewhat 
for what he judges as overzealous behaviour.

Quietly, he sits in the carriage, pressing dirty cloths against his wounds until they stop bleeding.

_Don't expect me to cover your back, boy, when something like this happens again.
Now, maybe I would enjoy slitting your throat..._ (Thoughts, not words.)


----------



## InVinoVeritas (Dec 23, 2007)

*OOC: Fr. Berman, Ru, and Darian are healed with the nine charges. It worked out just right.*

Darian looks back at the gnome carriage driver. He catches the driver's gaze for just a moment; the driver flinches, blinks and looks down in response. 

"Fine, everyone, in my office."

The driver remains where he sits, on the coach, outside the gate.

Everyone, exhausted, slumps down into the chairs available in Gis's office. His desk has been cleared, and he pulls the curtains shut behind everyone. The heavy velvet blocks out the murmurs from the rest of the force, leaving only the slow, steady ticking of Gis's grandfather clock.

Gis, looking spent himself, leans against his desk. "All right. What happened?"


----------



## Rhun (Dec 24, 2007)

Perrin shrugs and runs a hand through his short hair. "I only felt the explosion and saw the aftermath...I was with the Bucket Brigade. From what I understand, the dark threat was destroyed, but Torhan lost his life in the process." He turns his gazeto the others to let them explain if they can.


----------



## kinem (Dec 26, 2007)

"Much has been lost tonight" Father Berman began softly.

"We found the mansion on fire, but there were passable areas and we explored while we could.  We found remains of the missing gnomes, Templeton and Ada, beheaded and strung up.  I gave what blessing I could.  Of course we feared the worst - more monsters in the making.

As we were withdrawing, a gnome was spotted entering a flaming hallway, and braving the smoke and heat we pursued him.  We came upon a strange sight.  We saw Alek, with his slave girls.  But it wasn't - it was a painting, and behind it was the monster, carrying the heads of the two gnomes.

I advised against engaging the monster under the circumstances, as we were hurt and unprepared for it, and I was out of spells for the day.  But Torhan would have none of that.  He charged in, and naturally the rest of us had to back him up.

The battle, as expected, did not go well.  In truth, we may not have beat it had Callahan not thrown our stationhouse's entire supply of explosives into the flames, yet he was reckless in so doing, giving us no warning and burning us nearly as badly as the monster.

The explosion seemed to knock it out.  Torhan was determined to finish it off, and Callahan charged in as well.  The room was about to collapse yet I entered as well, using the energy of my healing wand to keep my wounded companions afoot.  Collapse it did!

I was buried, along with Torhan and the monster.  By Ezra's grace, I somehow survived until the others dug me out.  Torhan was not so lucky, but he had a final gift for us - a warrior to the last, he had seized the monster's gnomish heart and slain it.

I think that covers it.  Anything to add, lads?

Gis, I trust that Alek is still in custody?"


----------



## Le Noir Faineant (Dec 27, 2007)

kinem said:
			
		

> The battle, as expected, did not go well.  In truth, we may not have beat it had Callahan not thrown our stationhouse's entire supply of explosives into the flames, yet he was reckless in so doing, giving us no warning and burning us nearly as badly as the monster.




Calahan snorts.

_Hope you will keep this wit when we enter a real fight, my boy...._ (Again, thoughts, not words.)


----------



## Rhun (Dec 28, 2007)

Perrin glances at Calahan as the man snorts, but simply shrugs. He hadn't been there to see those actions. He had seen the aftermath, though...the explosion must have been quite the spectacle to witness at close range.


----------



## InVinoVeritas (Dec 31, 2007)

kinem said:
			
		

> "Gis, I trust that Alek is still in custody?"




Letting Calahan's snort pass for the moment, Gis slowly nods and confirms, "Alek's still here, yes."

He then turns to Calahan. "Calahan, is this true? Was the explosion and the resulting collapse the result of your actions?"


----------



## Le Noir Faineant (Jan 1, 2008)

Calahan gives Father Berman a look that would make little children cry for their mommies.

Unnerved, the forester  begins to chew on something he apparently had stored in the bag of his cheek for a while.

"I did what I had to do to, _Sir_. Judge me on the results."

He seems to think to himself for a moment, then swallows, and adds:

"Torhan was a warrior, not just a civilian with a sword. 
You need more men like him here, and less of the other kind."


----------



## InVinoVeritas (Jan 1, 2008)

Gis clears his throat. He looks directly into Calahan's eyes. With the care and delicacy of a man used to seeing the battles against crime and evil, he calmly explains his concerns.

"That is the problem I face, Calahan. You would be wise to hope that I do not judge you by the results of your actions. If, according to what Fr. Berman tells me, you did set the explosives, the result was the collapse of the wing, and the death of--as you said--a desperately needed warrior. Such behavior would need to be viewed as a negligent destruction of police resources at best, and foul murder of a great hero at worst."

Gis closes his eyes, and taps the table in time with his clock. The silence grows palpable.

Then he speaks. "Does anyone have anything further to say about this situation?"


----------



## Le Noir Faineant (Jan 1, 2008)

Callahan's pale faces darkens as he is lectured by his superior in that way, 
though he falls silent again after Gis has finished, quietly shaking his head.

However, as Gis asks if there is something more to add, he cannot hold on himself any more, and jumps up from his chair.

"SIR --- I am not a man of words, like others here. Me thinks that it is idle to discuss now what we could have done better
However, since it seems that I am to take all of the blame, let's talk openly:
If _some of us_ hadn't panicked every time we met something that would upset their delicate stomachs, or been more efficient in killing that bastard earlier,
I wouldn't have been forced to put our lives on the line to finish it off. 
- Which I did without hesitation, because I still value the lives of the innocent people of this city more than my own. If I hadn't used the bomb, that monstrosity would have butchered us one after another, and would still be out there on its rampage now."

Calahan leans over the table, his eyes narrow and the knuckles of his fists white.
Then, however, he takes a deep breath and crosses his arms.

"You know that I _AM_ a murderer, Sir.
But to kill an enemy as dangerous as the one we just faced, you would have done just the same. Because you are not a coward."


----------



## jkason (Jan 2, 2008)

*Ru Brike, barbaric human monk*



			
				Ivid said:
			
		

> "SIR --- I am not a man of words, like others here. Me thinks that it is idle to discuss now what we could have done better
> However, since it seems that I am to take all of the blame, let's talk openly:
> If _some of us_ hadn't panicked every time we met something that would upset their delicate stomachs, or been more efficient in killing that bastard earlier,
> I wouldn't have been forced to put our lives on the line to finish it off. "




Ru's eyes narrow and his lips thin, but he breathes evenly before speaking. 

"Master," he says, his voice calm even if his body language says otherwise. "Whether we might have done better with more warning, the fact is that none of us was quite prepared to face that beast, and _all_ of our actions were fairly uncoordinated. 

"Tohran survived the explosion, as did we all, and then he re-entered the blaze to try to finish the beast. However compromised he was by Calahan's actions, in the end Tohran's death was of his own choosing. "


----------



## Rhun (Jan 2, 2008)

"I was not there to witness the events," says Perrin to Gis, "and perhaps Calahan's actions were impulsive and ill thought out. But it seems those very actions were also instrumental in defeating the menace that had been plaguing the city. And, as you say, we need every warrior we can get. We will sorely miss Torhan, but to lose two constables over these events would be an even greater blow to the force."


----------



## kinem (Jan 3, 2008)

"Actually" Father Berman stated "I agree.  What I think Callahan needs is not dismissal but _discipline_.  He must learn to control his actions even in desperate moments and when suffering pain.

I expect that some requirement will be made of him as a condition of his continued good standing.  If I may humbly offer a suggestion, he ought to train some with the monks of my order - not to be initiated of course, merely to learn some self control techniques.  There is certainly no shame in such training - some of the best fighters in the city have done it.

Alternatively, if that is impractical, I would be willing to offer my services as a sort of tutor for him."

_In other words, I'd get to inflict pain on him, and he'd have to learn to deal with it._


----------



## InVinoVeritas (Jan 3, 2008)

*Chapter 6: Something Borrowed, Something Blue*

[sblock=Darian]_Oh, this is rich. Discipline in this case will be so... rewarding._[/sblock]

Gis nods. "Very well, then."

He stands straight up. He turns to Calahan. "Calahan, you are innocent of foul murder. You have not negligently destroyed police property. You have acted to defend the city against a considerable threat, one which has managed to kill seven in just the past 24 hours. For that, you are to be commended."

He looks around to everyone else. "However... you had not adequately communicated the risks of your actions to others. Furthermore, your defense of yourself here has shown a clearly condescending tone to your company members--which I will not allow. You need to be able to trust these gentlemen with your life. They need to be able to trust you with theirs. If you are unwilling to do this with this team for whatever reason, you may put in for a transfer. If you wish to remain with the team, then they will need to work with you to rebuild their trust."

"That rebuilding will commence tomorrow, however. We are all too exhausted by this day. We have found and defeated the result of last night's murder, but the original murderer is still on the loose. We still have five people in custody: Pigglemorth, Alek, Sasha..." he clears his throat... "Marionette and Kitten. What role do they play? Someone is going to have to break the sad news to them, and we shouldn't keep them much longer without probable cause, now that the monster has been stopped."

"Oh, and Perrin? Welcome back to the Rose Company. Good thing the park thing turned out to be nothing."


----------



## industrygothica (Jan 3, 2008)

Darian fights a grin that would rival the wickedness of Calahan's.  He shuts the voice in his head out, at least the best he can.  He'll deal with that later.

He stands up, straightens his ash-covered jacket, and clears his throat.  "Yes, we should tell Alek, though I'm sure he already knows..."  He turns to step out of the room, dreading setting eyes on the little man again.


----------



## jkason (Jan 3, 2008)

*Ru Brike, barbaric human monk*

Ru nods and bows to Master Gis. As Darian turns to leave, Ru follows close behind. 

"I'll join you, Darian. Alek seems to find me ... amusing," he says, clearly unsettled with the realization. "Maybe that will help alleviate whatever more violent response he might be prone to."


----------



## InVinoVeritas (Jan 5, 2008)

The company leaves Gis's office. Gis shakes his head slightly as the group leaves, with a worried look.

In the dungeons, Mogson greets the party and escorts everyone to Alek's cell. The door is opened. Inside, the masked gnome sits, back against the wall, clothing remaining impossibly white against the backdrop of the dusty, decrepit floor. He does not move as everyone enters.

"So, have you pulled the information you wanted out of my pets? Did they show you... gratitude for taking their masks off?"

With a flick of his neck, he meets Darian's gaze. "Garl! You've grown painful, friend. You must really have enjoyed Marionette. And--"his voice lightens in epiphany--"you haven't taken her mask off, yet, have you? I understand. I prefer her that way myself."

[sblock=Darian]
_He has you there. But you don't need her mouth to make her speak anymore. Besides, I think your shock will be greater than his!_
[/sblock]


----------



## industrygothica (Jan 6, 2008)

Darian does his best to hide the smirk that is surely creeping upon his face as he pushes the voice in his head out.  He walks slowly up to Alek, his footfalls landing heavily on the stone floor of the cell.  Slowly, deliberately, he kneels down so that his eyes are even with the nasty little gnome.  After studying him for a moment in silence, meeting his gaze, he breaks the news emotionlessly.

"Your brother is dead, Alek."  He doesn't blink, keeping his eyes on Alek's.  "And his bride as well, while Combledorn Manor lies in a pile of ash. Tell me now, are there any more jokes, or do we have your attention?"

Darian stands up tall, peering down his nose at Alek while he lights another cigar.


----------



## InVinoVeritas (Jan 9, 2008)

Alek snorts, flinches, and looks away, closing his eyes tightly. "I shouldn't even speak with you, like this, throwing situations around with your eyes harboring that..."

Alek thrusts his hand against a cell wall to steady himself. "Any more jokes, he says, while telling them... He's so single-minded in his pursuit, like that--like..."

Alek turns his head toward Darian. The mask no longer shows the leer from before, replaced with a scowl. It is as if dark veins have opened up on him, the rage inside beginning to seep through cracks is him lily-white super-ego. "Garl... You're telling the truth. Your eyes... You--"

The entire cell bellows out his challenge, reverberating throughout the stone, as if it came from everywhere.


_What did you do to my family?_


----------



## industrygothica (Jan 9, 2008)

"We tried to help your family!" Darian shouts back immediately.  "That vampiric monstrosity from before, that is what ruined Combledorn Manor. That is what murdered your brother and his wife, for surely that ritual was complete."  Darian's rage mixes with pity, and for only a brief moment he feels sorry for Alek.

_No, feel sorry for Ada and for Templeton, _not_ for this loathsome being._

"The monster is destroyed as well--Torhan gave his life to make sure of that--but is creator is not.  Tell me what you know!" 

Darian is convinced Alek knows more than he's letting on, and will likely--out of desperation--go to lengths to prove it.


----------



## jkason (Jan 10, 2008)

*Ru Brike, barbaric human monk*

Ru's brows furrow as Alek talks about things hiding behind people's eyes. He glances at the back of Darian's head. Was the constable keeping something from them? 

He has little time to contemplate this, however, as he flinches from the giant sound issuing from  Alek's small frame. Even before he can respond, Darian does, and Ru can almost feel the rage coming from his companion. He's felt much the same in the past, but now isn't the time. 

"Hold," Ru says, placing a restraining hand on Darian's shoulder. He looks to Alek, trying not to let the anger of the other two in the room infect him. He'd left that behind; had to keep it there.

"Alek, whether we wanted to or not, we've played your games, jumped your hoops, and it turns out all of us have lost. 

"We want to help. We want to stop the person who created this beast so that no one else, gnome bourgeois or constable, dies because of it. But to do that, we need you to tell us all you know. No more half-truths or manipulation."


----------



## Rhun (Jan 11, 2008)

Perrin remains silent, arms crossed over his chest, as he listens to the others question Alek.


----------



## kinem (Jan 13, 2008)

Father Berman hangs back, letting the others deal with the little perp.  He had little sympathy and no quarter to offer at this point.  If the time came for prayers for forgiveness  - or for enhanced interrogation techniques - then he would act.  For now he is content to listen.


----------



## Le Noir Faineant (Jan 13, 2008)

Not wanting to provoke Gis any further, Calahan has not responded to his superior,
and just noded, maybe a bit mockingly, to the words.

As the others set to leave, he turns around, maliciously grins to Gis and whispers something like:

"I can live with that, but can the others...?"

On the way to Alek's cell, Calahan pats Father Berman on the back, and shows his teeth.
One may not be able to tell if Calahan's mimic is actually threatening or the intent of a friendly smile. (Maybe he himself can't tell.)

In Alek's cell, Calahan stays behind, cleaning his fingernails with his blood-encrusted Kukri while seemingly lost in a daydream, but all the while fixing Alek with his cold grey eyes...


----------



## InVinoVeritas (Jan 13, 2008)

"Well," Alek responds with a single loud clap, "what's done is done..."

He breathes heavily, trying to calm the anger inside him. "I owe you an apology. I guess we are all short on trust today. Hmph. Happy New Year indeed."

Calming down, Alek closes his eyes, and sheds a tear. He reaches into a pocket, pulls out a handkerchief, and wipes his mask face. When he finishes, his mask is a pure white again, the odd upturned smirk from before back upon its features. "No more mysteries. No more half truths, no more manipulations. You deserve the truth."

He walks up to Ru. He looks up, staring him in the eye, and responds, "The Combledorns have enemies, yes. Lots of them. It is part of our family's code, ever since we started being merchants of rarities centuries ago. We have what you want. You want what we have. The jealousy others have of us turns to hatred. 

But of all our numerous rivals, none have ever tried something so audacious. None have ever attempted to strike us in our home, and none would have attempted it on such an important holiday. I will be honest to you. No half-truths. No manipulations. 

I know nothing about that vampiric monster that murdered my family."

He pauses, just a moment, letting his words sink into the policemen's minds. He quickly responds, "Yet, I can think of one possibility, although remote. My friend Edditomas was the first victim, yes? We worked together on some small ideas. Nothing earth-shattering, nothing that is outside the purview of a drink and a song. But he was working on a much greater project, something that would change the way we would view our very souls. He worked on artificial life. I gleaned this from his journal, and if it worked, it would be something worth killing for. He never mentioned by name the patron of this project, but he did indicate it with a code name: Brass. Find Brass, and you may be able to crack the case."


----------



## Le Noir Faineant (Jan 14, 2008)

Calahan's eyes narrow. _Why should we trust this bastard? - Surely its another trap..._


----------



## Rhun (Jan 14, 2008)

Perrin rolls his eyes and chuckles. "For all we know this Brass could simply be another enemy of yours that you want us to handle. I don't trust you gnome. And too many people have already died as a result of your games." With a disgusted sigh, the ranger turns and walks out of the cell.


----------



## Le Noir Faineant (Jan 14, 2008)

Calahan almost swallows the tobacco he has been chewing, and coughs as Perrin walks out of the cell.

Then, he laughs, grimly, and spits the brown tobacco water on the floor.

"My _friend_ here is right. I say you are a dirty liar, my little lovey-dolley pervert.
Maybe we should simply make you talk the hard way. I would do you that honour, 
but I prefer to leave it to those among my companions who still have certain affairs to settle with you."

With that, he spits the piece of tobacco out, and turns around, to follow Perrin.

"Father Berman, maybe you want to come with me for a sec... I am not sure you want to
be witness of this..." And to Alek: "When it comes to me, fella, you're a piece of dead meat."


----------



## InVinoVeritas (Jan 14, 2008)

"That's what wild animals always think, yes..."  Alek jibes.


----------



## industrygothica (Jan 14, 2008)

As Perrin and Callahan turn to leave the room, Darian reaches in his coat for his whip.  He pauses for a moment to look at his rose-shaped signet ring and closes his eyes, almost prayer-like.

"I will know the truth, Alek."

Darian didn't bother telling the dirty little gnome that he, unlike the others, already believed him.  Best to make sure.


----------



## jkason (Jan 14, 2008)

*Ru Brike, barbaric human monk*

Ru watches some of his companions abandon their prisoner, but maintains his own composure. 

"Brass. Is there a special significance to brass in gnomish culture? Or was it something relevant to the research you were working on with him? And might you know any other of his colleagues?" 

Though a large part of him agrees with the others in regard to Alek's trustworthiness, he continues to press on, as he sees it as their only lead.


----------



## kinem (Jan 14, 2008)

Father Berman replies to Callahan "If you wish to talk about something I will come."

(to the others)

"Don't do anything I wouldn't do, boys!"


----------



## Le Noir Faineant (Jan 14, 2008)

Outside, Calahan will pat on Father Berman's back and offer him some of his pipeweed.

"Wanna try? Extra strong tobacco from Saragoss. 
- But be careful, it is said that one begins to see the ghosts of the fallen
if one smokes too much of it in a row..."


----------



## InVinoVeritas (Jan 15, 2008)

Alek watches quietly as the others leave the room, leaving only Ru and Darian. He then looks away from the pair.

_He's wincing, Darian._

He turns back to the two, first to Ru. "I do not know why he chose the name Brass. It does not have any specific meaning in gnome culture, but it is a useful metal. Strong enough for most everyday uses, weak enough to buckle under severe pressure. Brass is the color of gold, but with none of the value. It does not appear in nature, but must be manufactured by civilized people. Because of its utility but lack of toughness, it is in many ways its own worst enemy."

He then turns to Darian. He squints and flinches. He recovers, and clearly fights to maintain eye contact with the policeman. As he speaks, his voice becomes increasingly strained, but he resists the urge to look away... 

"You want the truth, Darian? Then you will have it. You have been harboring something for a while, now. It sat there, waiting for you to desire too much. Ever since you wanted to rip answers screaming from my Marionette, no--from your Suki, it has shown you much. It sees what you see, hears what you hear, and gives you a clarity of vision that you have always yearned for. Yet that vision carries a price. It stares holes into the souls of those you meet. Precious few have dared meet your gaze recently. Why? Because it hurts. It's like staring into the sun, feels like the vice-grip realization that we are all prisoners here, we are all nothing but forgotten scraps to be tortured for something as meaningless as the truth. 

You want the truth? The truth is that torturing me will give you no more truth, only revenge. It will only serve to slake your thirst for blood, your jealousy at my taking bits of Suki's soul that you had not even known you could touch. But you will _learn_ nothing new. I have been honest to you ever since we got here--_painfully_ honest. 

You want the truth? The truth you seek is elsewhere, not here. If you want it, you can find it in someone that doesn't deserve to kiss the rose. Someone who is used to pain. And, no Darian, you don't need her mouth to make her tell the truth.

You want the truth? You've been given a chance at the Fruit of Knowledge. My advice? Bite deeply."

_Now that is the truth._


----------



## jkason (Jan 15, 2008)

*Ru Brike, barbaric human monk*

Ru stares for a moment at Alek, then turns his gaze to Darian, as if looking at him might reveal what it is his soul harbors. 

"I think we've gotten all we can from Alek," he says evenly. Without turning back to the gnome, he addresses Alek, "I'll see what I can do about getting you released; there are no doubt endless emergencies to attend to in what is left of your household."

Then he gestures, perhaps a little coldly, toward the door, eyes on Darian as he says, "Shall we?"


----------



## industrygothica (Jan 15, 2008)

Darian does respond to Alek, resisting the urge to hoist the little man up by his throat, but instead locks his gaze upon him as he backs out of the room, speechless.

"Suki..." he says simply, and leads the way to her cell.


----------



## InVinoVeritas (Jan 17, 2008)

Finished with his speech, Alek stops looking at Darian with a gasp. He lets himself collapse, shaking his head. After Ru responds, Alek responds weakly, "Thank you, Ru. I apologize for ever doubting your nobility."

Ru catches Darian's glance for a moment as they leave Alek's cell--and he feels it, just as fleeting as the glance, a single throb in his head. Nothing that you would think or suspect--it certainly is not bright like the sun, and a quick glance feel like nothing more than the everyday fleeting mystery discomforts everyone feels. But it was indeed in the glance.

The policemen note, as Darian walks purposefully past, no screams of pain, or wails of anguish. Left behind in the cell, Alek weeps.

Darian storms down the corridor, grabbing Mogson along the way. He unlocks Marionette's cell, and stands aside to let Darian enter.

Marionette sits, propped in the corner like a forgotten doll. She raises her head to see who enters, and ever so quickly lowers it again.

_The pain of seeing you. Not just your eyes, but what you mean to her. Redemption. Condemnation. Both, if you like._


----------



## kinem (Jan 17, 2008)

Ivid said:
			
		

> Outside, Calahan will pat on Father Berman's back and offer him some of his pipeweed.
> 
> "Wanna try? Extra strong tobacco from Saragoss.
> - But be careful, it is said that one begins to see the ghosts of the fallen
> if one smokes too much of it in a row..."




_An attempt at reconcilliation?_

"Thanks" Father Berman replies as he accepts.  "I've always wanted to see a ghost.  Ghosts are spirits who refuse to accept their proper fate.  They can not be at peace until they fully accept the greater wisdom of Lady Ezra.  That is why this symbol" he touches his butterfly amulet "holds a certain power over the undead.  What a ghost truly needs, though, is to be persuaded of his fate."

(Speaking softly, not to be overheard, to Callahan and Perrin) "Speaking of fates, we must decide what to do with Alek.  I would like to have him charged with murder, by way of the exploding mask, as well as drug dealing, and other crimes with the aim of seeing him hang.  Yet some of us seem more inclined to reward his fingering of other suspects with leniency.  What do you think?"


----------



## industrygothica (Jan 17, 2008)

Darian moves toward the woman but stops short, and instead goes to the corner, in the shadows.  "I know," he whispers, defeated.

Looking down at the cobbled floor with the shadows dancing on his face, he refuses to look at her, refuses to hurt her again.

"Tell me of the one called Brass," he says quietly.


----------



## Rhun (Jan 17, 2008)

kinem said:
			
		

> (Speaking softly, not to be overheard, to Callahan and Perrin) "Speaking of fates, we must decide what to do with Alek.  I would like to have him charged with murder, by way of the exploding mask, as well as drug dealing, and other crimes with the aim of seeing him hang.  Yet some of us seem more inclined to reward his fingering of other suspects with leniency.  What do you think?"





"Yes," says Perrin, keeping his voice low. "I would like to see that little bastard get his comeuppance. I think we should throw the book at him, at least once we have what information we need. Right now I think we should head back to the gnome distract so I can do a little digging and see if I can't come up with something on this "Brass" character."


----------



## jkason (Jan 17, 2008)

*Ru Brike, barbaric human monk*



			
				InVinoVeritas said:
			
		

> Finished with his speech, Alek stops looking at Darian with a gasp. He lets himself collapse, shaking his head. After Ru responds, Alek responds weakly, "Thank you, Ru. I apologize for ever doubting your nobility."
> 
> Ru catches Darian's glance for a moment as they leave Alek's cell--and he feels it, just as fleeting as the glance, a single throb in his head. Nothing that you would think or suspect--it certainly is not bright like the sun, and a quick glance feel like nothing more than the everyday fleeting mystery discomforts everyone feels. But it was indeed in the glance.




As Ru approaches the others on exiting the cell, he whispers, "Someone keep an eye on Darian for me, will you? I have to speak to Gis about a few things."

If one of the other constables agrees to wrangle Darian in his absence, the monk makes his way back through the station, not sure which subject to broach first: free Alek, or the possible compromising of his fellow officer...


----------



## kinem (Jan 17, 2008)

Father Berman looks up, slightly surprised at Ru's request.

He whispers back "Has Darian given cause to suspect him of something?  And do you intend to tell Gis of this?  You should tell us; it is not meet to keep secrets on this team."


----------



## jkason (Jan 17, 2008)

*Ru Brike, barbaric human monk*



			
				kinem said:
			
		

> Father Berman looks up, slightly surprised at Ru's request.
> 
> He whispers back "Has Darian given cause to suspect him of something?  And do you intend to tell Gis of this?  You should tell us; it is not meet to keep secrets on this team."




Ru hesitates a moment, then says, "There's something behind Darian's eyes."

He shakes his head, frustrated. "I don't know how else to explain it, but when I catch Darian's gaze, it's not just Darian gazing back. Father, you probably understand these things better than I do. Does that make any kind of sense?"


----------



## Le Noir Faineant (Jan 17, 2008)

kinem said:
			
		

> "Thanks" Father Berman replies as he accepts.  "I've always wanted to see a ghost.  Ghosts are spirits who refuse to accept their proper fate.  They can not be at peace until they fully accept the greater wisdom of Lady Ezra.  That is why this symbol" he touches his butterfly amulet "holds a certain power over the undead.  What a ghost truly needs, though, is to be persuaded of his fate."




"Be careful not to get an overdose, good Father. Makes the stomach sick from time to time as well..." Calahan grins his twisted grin, and lights his pipe.
Breathing deeply, he seems to relax a bit, as he whiffs the greenish smoke out...



			
				kinem said:
			
		

> "Speaking of fates, we must decide what to do with Alek.  I would like to have him charged with murder, by way of the exploding mask, as well as drug dealing, and other crimes with the aim of seeing him hang.  Yet some of us seem more inclined to reward his fingering of other suspects with leniency.  What do you think?"




Calahan grunts, like a tired dog.
"As far as I am concerned, letting that son of a tiefling escape will never be an option.
For me, he is the main responsible for Torhan's death, and I won't forget that. Ever."


----------



## kinem (Jan 18, 2008)

Father Berman sighs, and replies softly.  "Ru, that's not much to go on.  It might just be that the stress is getting to him - and to you.  Or he may have overstepped his bounds, done things he was not meant to do, and started down a dark and slippery path.  If a man is not careful, he could slowly change into a monster, step by step sinking further into madness as he goes beyond natural bounds of behavior, thinking at each step 'this is not so bad; I will relax my guard against it'.

Or in the worst case - well, you've all heard the rumors.  Dopplegangers and demon possession may be a myth, for all I know.  But we know some monsters are real.  I can't rule out the possibility.

Or perhaps Alek has charmed him with some fey magic.  We must watch for signs of it, but I intend to throw the book at Alek and hopefully put an end to the perp once and for all.  Do you agree as well, Ru?

I will examine him as best I can.  Tomorrow, I will attempt some divinations.  In the meantime, we should just keep an eye on him."


----------



## jkason (Jan 18, 2008)

*Ru Brike, barbaric human monk*



			
				kinem said:
			
		

> Or perhaps Alek has charmed him with some fey magic.  We must watch for signs of it, but I intend to throw the book at Alek and hopefully put an end to the perp once and for all.  Do you agree as well, Ru?"




Ru shakes his head. "Alek was even disturbed by what he saw in Darian's eyes, and I think we've all seen just how unshakeable that one is. Whatever it is, I don't think it's Alek.

"And on that subject,  I..." the usual sturdy man falters. "...I told Alek I'd see about getting him released," he says after a deep breath. "We can send an escort with him, say it's for his protection so we can keep an eye on him, but really, I'm not sure what we can hold Alek on any more. We have no real proof of his drug business; have nothing to refute his claim that our exploding madmen left his employ quite some time ago. And, frankly, he's just suffered a terrible loss of his family. Dealing with that should keep him busy for a while, at least, and his ... resources ... might even prove valuable in finding this builder of monsters; after all, he has a personal stake in this now."


----------



## Le Noir Faineant (Jan 18, 2008)

"Then, let me be his escort."

Calahan meaningfully touches the long knife in his belt.

"Maybe he'll even have an unfortunate accident on his way home, that rotten little bastard."


----------



## Rhun (Jan 19, 2008)

"He is a criminal, no doubt. But any good advocate wil be able to get him out of any charges we might throw at him now." Perrin scratches the back of his head in thought. "We need proof of his dealings. And we need to find out what we can about this 'brass' person." I say again, we should head to the gnomish district and see what information we can scare up."


----------



## Le Noir Faineant (Jan 19, 2008)

"So, you mean we let him out _alive_?" The disgust in Calahan's voice cannot be hidden.


----------



## Rhun (Jan 19, 2008)

Perrin sighs. "We are constables, Calahan. We are not judges, nor are we executioners."


----------



## kinem (Jan 20, 2008)

Father Berman shakes his head.  "We know he's guilty.  I think we have plenty to charge him with.  It's not the most recent employer of the masked madman that matters, but rather the placement of the mask, and we know he uses them.

And if we need to tighten up the case a bit, to prevent a criminal from beating the system - well, only Ezra knows all.  We know that evidence was destroyed in the fire, but we saw it, didn't we   Like the records of his dealings that I found, but which were lost in the rubble when that room collapsed over me 

But this talk dies give me an idea.  Perhaps we should release him - but only if we put the word out that he sung in our custody, betrayed his partners and so on.  Perhaps soon we'll have a new murder to investigate, one that will lead us to this Brass person."


----------



## Le Noir Faineant (Jan 20, 2008)

Calahan laughs.

"You surprise me, Father. - I think you all know that I am happy with anything as long as we get our revenge."


----------



## jkason (Jan 21, 2008)

*Ru Brike, barbaric human monk*



			
				kinem said:
			
		

> And if we need to tighten up the case a bit, to prevent a criminal from beating the system - well, only Ezra knows all.  We know that evidence was destroyed in the fire, but we saw it, didn't we   Like the records of his dealings that I found, but which were lost in the rubble when that room collapsed over me
> 
> But this talk dies give me an idea.  Perhaps we should release him - but only if we put the word out that he sung in our custody, betrayed his partners and so on.  Perhaps soon we'll have a new murder to investigate, one that will lead us to this Brass person."




Ru's lips thin. 

"Unfortunately, I have to agree with Calahan: you surprise me, Father. But I'm not suborning perjury because a gnome got the better of us. Undermining the system makes us more like Alek. And since he seems to be all about reshaping the world to suit his whim, I'd say that would mean he wins, not us.

"As to the other plan; Alek said he didn't know who this 'Brass' was. Given the pain to his family, I don't figure he has much call to withhold that info if he has it. Setting his compatriots on him, then, doesn't sound like it would get us closer to finding our quarry, and it might cut off a resource--which, like it or not, Alek is for the moment."

Ru shakes his head. "But we're getting sidetracked. Someone needs to keep an eye on Darian, and I think we need Master Gis to give us an official go of some kind on whatever plan we decide to use for Alek."


----------



## InVinoVeritas (Jan 21, 2008)

As his companions continue to argue about what to do about Alek...



			
				industrygothica said:
			
		

> Darian moves toward the woman but stops short, and instead goes to the corner, in the shadows.  "I know," he whispers, defeated.
> 
> Looking down at the cobbled floor with the shadows dancing on his face, he refuses to look at her, refuses to hurt her again.
> 
> "Tell me of the one called Brass," he says quietly.




Suki sighs. She taps her mask.

Darian remembers that although all gnomes have some minor magical capabilities, unless they are trained as other spellcasters, these capabilities are severely limited and easily exhaustible. She might not be able to use the ghost voice again today.


----------



## kinem (Jan 22, 2008)

"I thought you were a team player, Ru" Father Berman says.  "Alek is a _sinner_.  I know his type too well.   Do not allow him to fool you.  He lost his family - but what of the other families he has destroyed?  Slaves to the drugs, dead men, corrupted souls.  The suffering should be returned to him not once but tenfold.   He must be brought low by whatever means are necessary - surely you can see that.  

But if you think he may still provide useful leads, I can agree that we should exploit the possibility.  However, I don't think we should release him or the women - even as bait - for at least a few days, while we investigate what we can.

As for investigation - conveniently for our little friend, no doubt the fire has destroyed most hard evidence, and the monster slew a couple of important witnesses.  We'll see what Darian turns up with that girl, and we can poke around the city.

By the way - we have to get the masks off of those gnomes.  Especially Alek.  No way they can leave here with the masks.  You remember what happened last time we tried removing one with that key - they are dangerous."


----------



## Le Noir Faineant (Jan 22, 2008)

Calahan chuckles. 
_
"Team player"?  - How mean that zealot can be... The Falkovnian army would be a better place for him than the chruch of Ezra..._ [Thinking to himself.]


----------



## jkason (Jan 22, 2008)

*Ru Brike, barbaric human monk*



			
				kinem said:
			
		

> "I thought you were a team player, Ru" Father Berman says. "Alek is a _sinner_.  I know his type too well.




Ru bristles at the jibe. "I am a lawman, father," he says, hands clenching and unclenching in fists"not a judge. And much as I respect your faith, it's not my job to stop sinners, but to stop those whom I have proof break this city's laws. And so far as I'm concerned, no one gets to hold himself above those laws in my presence."



> "Do not allow him to fool you.  He lost his family - but what of the other families he has destroyed?  Slaves to the drugs, dead men, corrupted souls.  The suffering should be returned to him not once but tenfold.   He must be brought low by whatever means are necessary - surely you can see that.




"Gods can judge with impunity, but none of us here--however holy--is a god."



> By the way - we have to get the masks off of those gnomes.  Especially Alek.  No way they can leave here with the masks.  You remember what happened last time we tried removing one with that key - they are dangerous."




OOC: Do we know when the gnomish new year rites end and the gnomes would traditionally doff their masks? 

Also: Drama = Fun.


----------



## industrygothica (Jan 22, 2008)

Darian sighs as Suki taps on her mask--exasperated, defeated.  Without saying a word he turns to leave and find the others.

"Key," he says simply when he finds them, and holds out is hand patiently. Avoiding eye contact, instead he focuses on the details of the lines in his outstretched palm.


----------



## Le Noir Faineant (Jan 23, 2008)

Calahan groans in discontent.


----------



## InVinoVeritas (Jan 23, 2008)

jkason said:
			
		

> OOC: Do we know when the gnomish new year rites end and the gnomes would traditionally doff their masks?
> 
> Also: Drama = Fun.



OOC: Yeah, the drama's been kicked up a notch here... I love this debate.

Gnomish new year rites typically last a week, although extra masks float around in unseemly circles for about a month afterward.


----------



## kinem (Jan 24, 2008)

jkason said:
			
		

> "And so far as I'm concerned, no one gets to hold himself above those laws *in my presence*."




Father Berman replies calmly ... perhaps too calmly, a bit eerily under the circumstances "You should remember my words Ru, and I will surely remember yours."

"As for the key - do you think that's safe, Darian?"

Father Berman eyes Darian warily, searching for any sign that the man is not who he seems.


----------



## industrygothica (Jan 24, 2008)

kinem said:
			
		

> "As for the key - do you think that's safe, Darian?"
> 
> Father Berman eyes Darian warily, searching for any sign that the man is not who he seems.




"What choice have we?  With it she cannot speak, and we have no testimony.  And if it's not safe, then we have Alek for something after all."

Darian catches Father Berman's gaze, his hand still extended waiting for the key.


----------



## InVinoVeritas (Jan 24, 2008)

As Fr. Berman catches Darian's gaze, he first gets the feeling that a bit of dust has wandered into his eye. He fights the reflex to simply look away and rub it out, and looks past it. That dusty feeling grows. The priest keeps his gaze on Darian as he feels his eyes dry out and his head starts to throb. He does not _see_ any change in Darian, nothing to indicate that he is not who he seems to be, but he _feels_ that pain.

[sblock=Darian]
_Darian, why are you doing this? You know Brian, he will judge you unworthy, just as always. If you seem anything less than human, he will shoot you. Do you have any idea what he wanted to do to Alek? Look. The hate is there. He's going to find a way to destroy him, even go around the system to do so. Is that any way for a policeman to act?

Oh, and if you are afraid of blowing up your precious Suki, there is a way to get the answers you need without ever removing the mask. And you only need to... give her... your rose._[/sblock]


----------



## Le Noir Faineant (Jan 24, 2008)

Having finished smoking, Calahan turns away from the others to search his bag for something trully special. 
Finallly, he finds it, and snorting happily, takes a bite.

The mouth full, he turns around and steps between Ru and Father Berman, smacking,
and holding his newfound treasure up like a sword.

"Delicious Barovian pepper sausage! - Anyone wants?" 

He says, spraying small flesh pieces all over his uniform.


----------



## Rhun (Jan 24, 2008)

Perrin remains quiet during Ru and Berman's discussion. Personally he sided with Ru, as much as the thought of Alek going free pained him. 

A disgusted look crosses Perrin's face at the offer of sausage, but is quickly replaced. "No, um, thank you Calahan." He turns his attention back to the others, since they continued to ignore his suggestion concerning Brass. "Would a couple of you like to accompany me? I'm going to go do some digging to see what I can find about Brass."


----------



## Le Noir Faineant (Jan 26, 2008)

Callahan suddenly grunts and spits half of the sausage on the ground around him.

"Bone!"

Pulling flesh from his mouth with his finger, he addresses Perrin: "Count me in."


----------



## Rhun (Jan 26, 2008)

Perrin nods at Calahan. "Very good." Then he smiles wryly. "Just try to keep your calm when we begin asking questions.


----------



## kinem (Jan 27, 2008)

Father Berman shakes his head, trying to clear it from the effects of Darian's gaze.

He looks disapprovingly at Callahan.  

"This is no time to run off half-cocked" he says. "We should wait a few minutes to find out what becomes of Darian's attempt to interrogate the girl before deciding anything.  She may give us a lead on Brass."


----------



## industrygothica (Jan 27, 2008)

Darian is obviously growing more and more frustrated.  He sets his jaw firmly and exhales hard through his nose, trying his best to control the building rage.

"I won't be interrogating anybody if someone doesn't GIVE ME THE DAMNED KEY!"


----------



## InVinoVeritas (Jan 27, 2008)

[sblock=ooc]jkason hasn't been on for a few days, and I found this in the archives:


> Torhan tosses the keys to Darian. "The keys to Marionette's and Kitten's masks."  The paladin turns back to the others. "I suppose we should get to Combledorn Manor with all haste, and see what we can find."



So, I'm going to rule that Ru held the key for a moment (to make sure there was a reason for the shouting) and move the actions forward.[/sblock]

[sblock=ETA]Good point, Rhun. And, honestly, I know how to make that work thematically.[/sblock]

With a sidelong glance over to Fr. Berman, Ru responds, "I don't have the key."

[sblock=Darian]_What if she blows up? Remember what happened the last time you unlocked a mask. You don't need the key. Do what you do best, and I will guide you._[/sblock]


----------



## Rhun (Jan 27, 2008)

*Ha ha ha. I actually think it would be extremely funny to let IG roleplay Darian as realizing he already had the keys!*


----------



## industrygothica (Jan 28, 2008)

_And what is it that I do best?_  Darian silently asks the voice in his head.

"Thank you, Ru."  Darian turns and storms off back to Suki's cell.

[sblock=ooc]Guess I should've read a little more.  Didn't notice that post.  :\   And thank, Rhun, for the vote of confidence.  [/sblock]


----------



## Le Noir Faineant (Jan 28, 2008)

"Everyone, look for cover!" 

Calahan grins and throws the sausage away before he runs after Darian.


----------



## jkason (Jan 28, 2008)

*Ru Brike, barbaric human monk*



			
				kinem said:
			
		

> Father Berman replies calmly ... perhaps too calmly, a bit eerily under the circumstances "You should remember my words Ru, and I will surely remember yours."




Ru's eyes narrow as he dissects the exchange in his mind. So lost he is in wondering just whom he can trust among the force, Ru completely misses Darian's request for the key. As the man bellows, however, he comes out of his reverie. Ru watches as Berman, too, reacts to whatever it is that has infected Darian. _Not my imagination, then,_ he thinks. 

As Perrin declares his intention to leave with the sausage-spitting Calahan, Ru's torn. Calahan's "improvisation" almost got them all killed; but between Darian's burning gaze and the thinly-veiled threats in Berman's words, the monk hardly feels safer in their company. 

"I think Berman has the right of it, boys," the monk finally pipes up. "As we don't even know where to begin looking for Brass, might as well wait a few minutes to see if Darian can catch a lead from his ... friend, then we can move out in force. Splitting up only ever seems to wind up hurting us."

_Though staying together isn't feeling especially healthy at the moment, either..._


----------



## Rhun (Jan 30, 2008)

"Well, then," says Perrin, a serious tone to his voice. "Let us see what Darian can learn. And if we get nothing, we can use some methods of our own to track down Brass." The ranger turns and follows after Darian.


----------



## industrygothica (Jan 30, 2008)

Darian doesn't wait for the others as he barges through the cell door and slams it shut behind him.  He closes his fist around the key in his coat pocket and closes his eyes in thought as he nervously taps the band of rose ring on the key.

He speaks in a hushed and raspy voice.  "I am afraid to remove your mask; the last one almost killed me.  We won't speak of what it did to the wearer.  I...I can't do that to you; I'd never forgive myself.  There's got to be another way, at least for now."  

He hadn't noticed he'd been looking directly into her eyes while he was speaking.


----------



## Le Noir Faineant (Jan 30, 2008)

"By the Wolf God's rotten teeth!"

Calahan will stop to evade running into the closed door, and then try to open it...

Should Darian have locked it, he'll use whatever force available.


----------



## InVinoVeritas (Jan 30, 2008)

_Of course there's another way. There is truth in pain. You have said so yourself. It is why I'm here for you. You didn't want to use Alek's key, anyway._

Suki looks in Darian's eyes, breathing in as their eyes lock. She holds her breath, not daring to look away as he tells her his fears. As he finishes, she looks down, slumps, and sheds tears. 

_Not enough pain._

Suki then looks up. She looks straight into Darian's eyes, and expels a quick sigh. She reaches out with her cold, iron stumps to grab Darian's hand, and pulls it to her neck. Darian looks. A small chain, a tiny necklace just under her costume lies there. He pulls out the necklace, and find a small silver key.

She continues to stare at Darian as her eyes grow red. Slowly, deliberately, she shakes her head.

WHAM! Calahan rushes in, thankful that you can't lock the cell door from the inside. He sees Darian, hand near Marionette's neck. She startles, looks at Calahan fearfully, but holds her ground.

*     *     *​
As the rest of the company waits, Gis approaches. "So, you've spoken with Alek? How did that go? And... does Pigglemorth know the bad news yet?"

He notices Calahan rushing into Marionette's cell. "Is everything all right?"


----------



## Le Noir Faineant (Jan 30, 2008)

*Calahan still has one of the guns he took from the police arsenal earlier, no?*

Inside the cell, the former forrester draws his gun and points it towards Suki.

"Go on, Darian. I'll watch your back for if she goes does that spontaneous combustion thing."

_And the weird you behave lately, I have nothing against my pistol between us if things go really bad..._


----------



## InVinoVeritas (Feb 2, 2008)

*OOC: Calahan threw all his requisitioned explosives in the burning room. The Hellsfire gun isn't really a pistol as much as a flamethrower, but the Hellsfire ammo has been destroyed.*


----------



## Le Noir Faineant (Feb 2, 2008)

In that case, Calahan will just point at Suki _with his finger_.

_Might look totally dorky, but I am a bit tired today... _


----------



## industrygothica (Feb 2, 2008)

"Is this the key to your mask then?  I've gotten another from Alek," he says, confused.  "Quickly, which is it, and will it kill you to take it off like it did the other?"


----------



## Rhun (Feb 2, 2008)

InVinoVeritas said:
			
		

> ]As the rest of the company waits, Gis approaches. "So, you've spoken with Alek? How did that go? And... does Pigglemorth know the bad news yet?"




"Everything is fine, I think," answers Perrin, glancing into the cell. "Alek was pretty much as tight lipped as ever, but he did mention a possible lead."


----------



## InVinoVeritas (Feb 3, 2008)

Suki swats the key on her necklace out of Darian's hand. She grunts and shakes her head. She winces, looks away from Darian a moment, and looks at Darian desperately. She says something, muffled, and points to Darian's belt pouch. 

_...Fine, you want to do it that way. She said Alek's key._

*     *     *​
Gis rubs his chin and looks away. "A new lead is good, very good, but we still have to tell a father that his daughter's dead, and decide what we're going to do with Alek and his women. We have enough to arrest Sasha on attempting to magically influence an officer and obstructing an ongoing investigation. We'd need something more concrete to arrest the others. And Pigglemorth needs to know what happened... without the monster around, he shouldn't need protective custody anymore, and it would be cruel to keep him here with affairs to settle. Come to think of it, the same is true of Alek, if we can't arrest him."


----------



## industrygothica (Feb 3, 2008)

Darian closes his eyes and lets out a nervous sigh.  "I'm sorry," he says as he slowly slides the key into the lock and turns it.


----------



## kinem (Feb 3, 2008)

Father Berman shakes his head.  "I must disagree, sir.  First, while the monster is gone, it was never the only threat to the gnomes.  Remember the thugs, the crazy bird-men, and the wagon driver?  It is obvious that the monster was not working alone, and had partners with criminal connections and deep pockets.  In fact Alek gave us a name - Brass - and claimed that his girl would know more, which is why she is now being questioned.

As for Alek, he is known as a drug dealer.  I think that the behavior of his girls is clear evidence that they are victims of the drug.  The monster's journal spoke of artifical life - the monster - and of artificial love - the drug.  Which reminds me, we must examine those records again - I think I recall mention of Brass in Hieran's report." (Glancing at Perrin) "Perhaps not coincidentally, the fire likely destroyed Alek's records, but I'm sure there are other ways to ascertain it.

The exploding mask of the bird-man was likely Alek's responsibility as well, making him a murderer.  The bird man seemed drug-addled as well.  Alek claimed it was a former employee; I suspect that the masks of his girls are similarly rigged.  In any case the masks are a known danger and must be removed before releasing anyone.

We should arrest him.  We can surely gather more evidence against him, given time.  In any case, he was a prime target of the monster, and must also remain in custody for his own protection."


----------



## jkason (Feb 4, 2008)

*Ru Brike, barbaric human monk*

"All your suspicions are mine," Ru agrees to the priest, "but we have proof of none of these crimes, and we cannot keep a man imprisoned simply because of something we suspect. If we did, there would be no room in the jails of the city."

Ru turns to Gis and bows. 

"Given what has happened to his family, I told Alek I would see about freeing him to see to his affairs. I agree we should not let him far from our sight; it's clear there are violent forces keen on destroying him." Here there is only the slightest of glances in the priest's direction.

"I'd suggest he go nowhere without an escort. If he refuses, I'd suggest a more discreet surveillance team. I'd suggest the same for Pigglemorth."


----------



## Le Noir Faineant (Feb 5, 2008)

Calahan gulps.

_Dramatic silence._


----------



## kinem (Feb 5, 2008)

"We certainly have enough evidence to arrest him" Father Berman says.  "Proof will be for a judge to determine - after we gather more evidence, in the meantime.  I fear that if released, he will not only be a target but will continue to destroy evidence, commit crimes, and" _perhaps worst of all_ "complicate our investigation."


----------



## jkason (Feb 5, 2008)

*Ru Brike, barbaric human monk*



			
				kinem said:
			
		

> "We certainly have enough evidence to arrest him" Father Berman says.  "Proof will be for a judge to determine - after we gather more evidence, in the meantime.  I fear that if released, he will not only be a target but will continue to destroy evidence, commit crimes, and" _perhaps worst of all_ "complicate our investigation."




"Our investigation is into whoever cooked up the beast that slaughtered all these gnomes," Ru says. "Whatever crimes we suspect Alek of, I don't think that's one of them, is it?

"I fear we're allowing Alek to complicate our investigation merely by dint of focusing on him instead of our real case."

[sblock=OOC]I think I'm having too much fun with the new Berman / Ru headbutting dynamic. I'll give it up now so I don't keep sidetracking the plot, but couldn't resist one more. Should be interesting how these two interact in the field after this.  Ru's gonna have to watch his back, I think... [/sblock]


----------



## Rhun (Feb 5, 2008)

*Perrin*

"I still think that once Darian is done with his question, our efforts might best be served by heading to the gnome district to ask some discreet questions."


----------



## InVinoVeritas (Feb 6, 2008)

Gis presses his fist to his lips in thought. "We won't go back to the Clocktower district tonight. I know you're still in great shape, Perrin, but there's been too much loss for everyone else. They need a good night's rest to do a good job, so any further investigation should take place tomorrow. Mogson, bring Hieran here." Mogson heads off to fetch Hieran.

*     *     *​
Darian pulls out the key from Alek. It feels odd in his hand, almost numb. It is brass. A small hand dangles from a chain on the end of the key. He looks at Suki's mask, and inserts the key into her mouth.

*     *     *​
Gis continues. "I'll officially arrest Sasha. You can do the honors if you want to, but I'll take care of it if you'd rather not. Pigglemorth, we'll send home, and I'm also willing to give him the bad news for you. I can send Hieran to keep watch on him until tomorrow."

*     *     *​
Images of the scalpel-bird man's final moments course through Darian's mind. _The last time you tried this, you killed him._ Suki holds position nervously as Darian turns the key.

*     *     *​
"Those two girls' masks are probably the closest thing we have to a smoking gun for any of Alek's crimes. I think we should hold them here overnight, and get those masks off if at all possible."

*     *     *​
>>CLICK<<

*     *     *​
"As for Alek... that's complicated. You're both presenting good arguments to keep him or release him. We probably have all the evidence we need, but not the proof. The masks will help greatly. If they are rigged to explode, then we definitely have him. If not, we will have to let him go anyway. I'm tempted to release and shadow him, just to look for an extra lead. Ru has a point--the evidence does not point to Alek being the killer. But we could wait for the masks."

*     *     *​
Silence hovers in the room, watching, waiting for the explosion. But nothing comes. The mask releases its grip on Suki, and Darian lifts it cleanly off her face. Her hair is a little crumpled, but her skin is still smooth, her eyes are still full, the spark of determination is still there. She looks away, bites her lip, blushes, and brings her arms up to her face in shame, chains dangling before them.

"Um... Thank you, Darian. The key should also work on my hands, if you want them."


----------



## industrygothica (Feb 6, 2008)

InVinoVeritas said:
			
		

> Silence hovers in the room, watching, waiting for the explosion. But nothing comes. The mask releases its grip on Suki, and Darian lifts it cleanly off her face. Her hair is a little crumpled, but her skin is still smooth, her eyes are still full, the spark of determination is still there. She looks away, bites her lip, blushes, and brings her arms up to her face in shame, chains dangling before them.
> 
> "Um... Thank you, Darian. The key should also work on my hands, if you want them."




Relieved, Darian sighs.  "That choice is yours to make; I only want your voice... for now.  Tell me what you know of the one called Brass, and I'll remove these... things... from your hands if you wish."

He tries to avoid her gaze as he slips the mask into his coat pocket (assuming it'll fit).

"You're still beautiful, by the way," he adds quickly.


----------



## Le Noir Faineant (Feb 6, 2008)

Behind Darian, Calahan airs a relieved sigh.

"I'll better leave you two turtledoves now..."

And with that, exists the room as discrete as a man like him can do that.

[sblock]Is the term "turtledoves" appropriate for lovers in English? - Foreign speaker here, so no real idea.  [/sblock]


----------



## Rhun (Feb 7, 2008)

Perrin simply nods at Gis' words. "Indeed. It has been a hard day, and a night of rest will set everyone right."


----------



## jkason (Feb 7, 2008)

*Ru Brike, barbaric human monk*

Ru bows his head to Gis. "Wise as always," he says. "As to the masks, I believe Darian is attempting a safe removal now. Perhaps we should join him?"


----------



## Le Noir Faineant (Feb 7, 2008)

_If this is the last action before the beginning of a new round on a new day..._

Calahan will check his purse, and head for the next brothel.

His survival of the explosion and his -kinda- reconcilliation with his colleagues has to be celebrated!

"Anyone accompanying me to _The Dirty Elf_, friends? I know a few ladies there that would surely be happy to spend some good time with you, gentlemen!"


----------



## kinem (Feb 9, 2008)

"Even if Darian succeeds with that key, we must examine the mask, as it may be rigged to react to different keys" Father Berman notes.

At Callahan's offer, the priest gives him a disgusted look.  "Your poor morals continue to concern me, Callahan.  Dirty elf indeed.  Make my prostitutes human, thank you very much."


----------



## Rhun (Feb 9, 2008)

Perrin raises an eyebrow at Calahan's suggestion. He smiles at the man as he responds. "Well, I have been told that a week in a harem cures all ills...but this night, I would prefer a comfortable bed, and as much sleep as I can get."


----------



## Rhun (Feb 19, 2008)

Bump


----------



## InVinoVeritas (Feb 22, 2008)

*OOC: Thanks. I'm still here, but I've been traveling on business this week, slowing my access down. Sorry.*


----------



## Le Noir Faineant (Feb 22, 2008)

Well, I guess that means that Calahan will unnerve, bitch and moan, until everyone comes to have a beer...


----------



## InVinoVeritas (Feb 27, 2008)

"You're still beautiful, by the way," Darian adds quickly.

Suki blushes and sinks further into her arms. "Th-thank you..." she stammers.

She curls up into a ball and steadies herself. So small, Darian notes. From her tight position, Suki speaks. 

"Brass? That was a name in the book, right? Alek sent me over to Edditomas a couple nights ago. Something about 'payment,' he said, but added that I needed to get his journal over to him while Edditomas slept. Edditomas told me to go upstairs. I looked around and found his journal."

Suki looks up, an uncharacteristic smile of satisfaction on her face. "Edditomas' room, upstairs? Smells great."

She inhales deeply and continues. "Anyway, I'm waiting upstairs, when I hear the door slam downstairs. This customer, storms in and starts shouting at Edditomas. He starts shouting about how he just learned that he's behind the love crystal. Goes on for ten minutes about how the crystal is destroying the Clocktower district, how dare he create such a monstrosity, and he can't believe that he has business with such a man. Edditomas said he works for everyone in the district, and that he still has the boiler plans for him. The shouting customer stops a moment, silent, and proclaims that he can't afford to be late, everything will be all right anyway, and storms out just as loudly as he came in."

Suki shakes her head. "I got to see who it was out of the higher window. He had this red beard, blueprints under his arm. I think it was the clockmaker."


----------



## industrygothica (Feb 27, 2008)

InVinoVeritas said:
			
		

> Suki shakes her head. "I got to see who it was out of the higher window. He had this red beard, blueprints under his arm. I think it was the clockmaker."




"The clockmaker?" he is obviously surprised.  "You mean Pigglemorth, Adalavas's father?"


----------



## InVinoVeritas (Feb 27, 2008)

Suki nods. "That's the one, yes."


----------



## InVinoVeritas (Mar 1, 2008)

*Chapter 7: Gears Within Gears*

Gis appears at the door to Suki's cell. "That's enough, Darian,"  he says gently. "We can finish everything tomorrow. Get some rest."

The night, or what is left of it, is turbulent yet restful, as if the memories of yesterday's pain rock everyone to sleep, if violently. Dreams turn to Torhan's burning, crushing death; Ada and Temp strung up like party favors; the person behind Marionette's mask; the exploding bird man; the monster's screams of insanity. 

Yet, as always, morning comes. The moster defeated, the curfew lifted, and the gnomes make their way back to the Clocktower Plaza.






The gnomes return to the plaza.​
The Rose Company files into Gis's office early on, and Gis responds by looking the group over.

"Last night ended roughly. We lost Torhan, we almost lost our trust in each other, and there is still the question of who is responsible for the monster. I wanted everyone to be fully rested, though, before we put this case to bed. I've pulled some favors, and these are for you."

Perrin's package contains a gray cloak, and a simple iron pendant on a chain.

Ru's package contains a large, sturdy longbow made from a dark, cherry-colored wood and carved antlers. Four small vials are with the bow.

Darian's package contains a card with a picture of a whip on it, two vials of a black liquid, a velvet hat with a feather, and a high-quality set of silver manacles.

Calahan's package has a Hellsbreath Gun, five vials of alchemist's fire to load it, two powder bombs, and a band with three ruby-like gems on it--two small and one large.

Fr. Berman's package consists of a simple gun case. Inside, a sparkling new dragon pistol sits, with quality scrollwork on the sides and a sight shaped like a butterfly. In the case is a healing wand, and also five bullets and powder, each one marked with Ezra's holy symbol. A handwritten note inside reads, "With great support from the Divinity of Mankind. For Ezra and Humanity."

"There is a lot ahead. Be careful out there."

[sblock=Credits]
Photo by Haring.
[/sblock]


----------



## Rhun (Mar 3, 2008)

Perrin gratefully accepts that package. "Thank you, Captain." Then, after considering the items for moment, he smiles. "What are they?"


----------



## Le Noir Faineant (Mar 4, 2008)

Calahan grins, attaches his bow to the halter on his bagpack,
and picks up and loads the Hellsbreath gun.
He hangs the powder bombs in small porches in his belt and curiously examines the 
gemstones. 

"Never seen one of these, Captain? - What kinds of weapons are they?"


----------



## jkason (Mar 4, 2008)

*Ru Brike, barbaric human monk*

Ru bows his head to Gis. "Many thanks, Master," he says, admiring the bow and situating the potions for ease of access.

((OOC: Since I don't want to assume: did Darian tell the rest of us that Suki identified Ada's father as having the plans for the steam monster?))


----------



## kinem (Mar 5, 2008)

"Thank you, sir" Father Berman nods respectfully.  He inspects his package with satisfaction.


----------



## Le Noir Faineant (Mar 5, 2008)

Calahan's eyes suddenly get somewhat glassy, and his voice seems weak.
His look goes to some point in the distance, and he seems to speak more to himself than
to his companions...

"By St. Cuthbert, I never drank an ale such as good as with Mordenkainen in his day, 
at the Green Dragon Inn in the Free City of Greyhawk! May his meal be tasty and his beer fresh wherever he may be now!"

_RIP Gary Gygax_


----------



## industrygothica (Mar 5, 2008)

"My thanks to you, Master Gis," Darian says as he packs up his new equipment.  "I learned last night that Ada's father may be responsible for the monstrosity that took our friend.  Suk... Marionette told me she saw heard him speak of the blueprints in Edditomas's shop."


[sblock=ooc]







			
				Ivid said:
			
		

> "By St. Cuthbert, I never drank an ale such as good as with Mordenkainen in his day,
> at the Green Dragon Inn in the Free City of Greyhawk! May his meal be tasty and his beer fresh wherever he may be now!"
> 
> RIP Gary Gygax




Amen.[/sblock]


----------



## jkason (Mar 5, 2008)

*Ru Brike, barbaric human monk*



			
				industrygothica said:
			
		

> "My thanks to you, Master Gis," Darian says as he packs up his new equipment.  "I learned last night that Ada's father may be responsible for the monstrosity that took our friend.  Suk... Marionette told me she saw heard him speak of the blueprints in Edditomas's shop."




Ru looks a little stunned at the news. "Then I think we know where we're going first," he says. He looks to Gis, almost with embarrassment: "Tell me we didn't let him go last night..."


----------



## InVinoVeritas (Mar 5, 2008)

Gis stands still and deathly silent once Darian delivers the news. He starts rubbing his chin and wiping his mouth as he looks around. "He was released last night. He was told about his daughter's fate, and started complaining about our lack of protection. Through tears, he asked to be released so that he could make the required arrangements. We had no suspicions, the monster was destroyed, Alek was in custody, and Ada... no longer needed our protection. The risks appeared minor. He is back in town, although we are keeping watch on him for his safety. I do not believe that he has disappeared."

Gis swallows. "I'll get the coach ready for you."  

He ushers everyone out of his office, and heads up front. Further back, wailing sobs can be heard. Sasha, in manacles, is being taken down into the dungeons.


----------



## Rhun (Mar 6, 2008)

"We'll find him," says Perring quietly.


----------



## Le Noir Faineant (Mar 6, 2008)

"Hell, yeah..." Calahan unlocks the trigger to his flamethrower and lights a cigarette.


----------



## InVinoVeritas (Mar 12, 2008)

*Just to confirm: Are you heading out?*


----------



## Le Noir Faineant (Mar 12, 2008)

_Not sure what that means, but: Yes._


----------



## industrygothica (Mar 12, 2008)

Darian leads the way to the coach.


----------



## Rhun (Mar 12, 2008)

Perrin follows, his hand idly toying with the handle of his dragon pistol.


----------



## jkason (Mar 12, 2008)

*Ru Brike, barbaric human monk*

Ru trots out to the coach, and looks around. "Unless someone objects, I'll take the top and keep an eye out," he offers, keeping his bow unloaded but clearly at the ready.


----------



## InVinoVeritas (Mar 13, 2008)

Everyone piles into the waiting coach, Ru on top. The crisp morning air wakes everyone up as they pass through the winding streets. Alert for danger, Ru watches every alleyway, every street, every passerby for danger--yet none comes. The city is quiet, damp, and further dampened by the persistent morning fog. 

The coach arrives in the clocktower district. The festival continues, and the gnomes still wear their masks and costumes, but the atmosphere is somber, guarded. The sounds are duller, the expressions quieter, the activities less open. A firecracker explodes in the distance, but seems pathetic, ridiculous in comparison.







The atmosphere is somber, guarded.​
No one dares stop or distract the coach as it passes the festival and turns down Markovstrasse. It arrives at Pigglemorth's shop. An enforcer stands at the door and smiles in relief as the investigators arrive. "Good that you've come. Pigglemorth is not here right now; he's off doing maintenance at the clock tower. He shouldn't be back for about half an hour," he says, indicating the door.

A sign labeled "Closed" and a watch running backwards appear in the window.

"Gis let me know the latest. He's changed the display in the window, says that they are some of the dolls his daughter worked on."






The dolls in the window seem to watch as people pass.​
"I can let you in here if you like. Might be the best chance we have to gather more evidence before he returns."

[sblock=credits]
Photos by yomiimoy and grebo guru.
[/sblock]


----------



## Le Noir Faineant (Mar 14, 2008)

Calahan will give a friendly nod to the enforcer, light his pipe, and then enter the shop...


----------



## Rhun (Mar 14, 2008)

Perrin enters the shop, looking about for any clues or information.


*
Gather Information +7
Search +9
Spot +9*


----------



## jkason (Mar 14, 2008)

*Ru Brike, barbaric human monk*



			
				InVinoVeritas said:
			
		

> No one dares stop or distract the coach as it passes the festival and turns down Markovstrasse. It arrives at Pigglemorth's shop. An enforcer stands at the door and smiles in relief as the investigators arrive. "Good that you've come. Pigglemorth is not here right now; he's off doing maintenance at the clock tower. He shouldn't be back for about half an hour," he says, indicating the door.
> 
> A sign labeled "Closed" and a watch running backwards appear in the window.
> 
> ...




"The clocktower?" Ru says darkly. "Where we found the headless body that was used to make that monster?"

Even as Perrin enters, Ru looks in the direction of the clocktower. "Did another guard go with him? If that clocktower has the means to making another beast, he shouldn't be there unsupervised."


----------



## industrygothica (Mar 14, 2008)

jkason said:
			
		

> "The clocktower?" Ru says darkly. "Where we found the headless body that was used to make that monster?"
> 
> Even as Perrin enters, Ru looks in the direction of the clocktower. "Did another guard go with him? If that clocktower has the means to making another beast, he shouldn't be there unsupervised."




"The man's a suspected murderer; he shouldn't be _anywhere_ unsupervised."  Darian stares hard at the enforcer that was supposed to be guarding him.  "If it goes wrong now, this will be on _your_ head."


----------



## InVinoVeritas (Mar 14, 2008)

industrygothica said:
			
		

> "The man's a suspected murderer; he shouldn't be _anywhere_ unsupervised."  Darian stares hard at the enforcer that was supposed to be guarding him.  "If it goes wrong now, this will be on _your_ head."




A bead of sweat appears on the enforcer's forehead as he responds, "He's being supervised, sir!"


----------



## industrygothica (Mar 15, 2008)

InVinoVeritas said:
			
		

> A bead of sweat appears on the enforcer's forehead as he responds, "He's being supervised, sir!"




"Really?  Lucky for you then, no?" Darian hardly waits for a response before bursting into the shop to look around.


----------



## Le Noir Faineant (Mar 15, 2008)

Calahan has watched the scene with the guard with amusement...

"That's actually funny, Darian... I've become so used to corrupt cops that I wouldn't have thought his words over twice... 
Now, I'll personally make sure that the bastard doesn't get outas easy as last time. 
- We're the police, remember? We can do whatever the hell we want!"


----------



## InVinoVeritas (Mar 19, 2008)

The enforcer merely gulps and stands aside to let everyone into the shop.

The rhythmic ticking in the shop is the first thing noticed. Clocks cover the walls, and all manner of geared machinery fills the shop.







All manner of geared machinery line the walls.​
The room is much as it was the last time the investigators were there. A stairwell leading up and down, sized small for gnomes, is at the back of the shop. The display cases are filled with watches of all different kinds, and a few other clockwork items are presented. A line of wind-up soldiers stand in the corner, bayonets raised high. Pigglemorth's work-desk stands behind the counter. 

The work-desk is covered in blueprints of many kinds. They include various watches, diagrams of dolls, and plans for the clocktower. Underneath them all, lies one more sheet, stained by oil--and more clearly, blood. Quickly, it gets placed on the counter. The blueprint describes a complex, four-armed contraption, with a boiler in its center. The arms are multi-jointed, capable of extending backwards and forwards, and each is armed with an arsenal of knives and needles dedicated to delivering blood to the central boiler chamber. The drawing of the chamber indicates that it requires a heart to function, and that the heart of a spellcaster, given an adequate supply of blood to maintain life, can continue to cast the spells its original owner knew.

Bong! Clack! Whirr! Haha!  ​
The clocks strike. The entire shop erupts in activity, as cuckoos chirp, soldiers perform their dances across clock faces, and what appears to be a fat man bellows out in laughter in tune to the clock in its belly. 

A rustling comes from downstairs, and a faint, sickly, tinny voice wafts up the stairwell.

"Daddy?"

[sblock=credits]
Photo by fallsroad.
[/sblock]


----------



## Le Noir Faineant (Mar 19, 2008)

With a thoroughly evil grin, Calahan will set aside his gun and draw his long hunting knife, 
heading towards where the voice came from...


----------



## industrygothica (Mar 19, 2008)

"No, he couldn't have," Darian whispers as he draws his own dagger and proceeds with Calahan.


----------



## kinem (Mar 19, 2008)

Father Berman draws his new dragon pistol and follows them down.  "Father's coming."


----------



## Rhun (Mar 20, 2008)

Perrin brandishes his axe in one hand, and draws his pistol in the other as he moves to step ahead of Calahan. With their luck, it would be a young child calling out, and the unstable scout would slit the kid's throat before they could stop him.


----------



## jkason (Mar 20, 2008)

*Ru Brike, barbaric human monk*



			
				industrygothica said:
			
		

> "No, he couldn't have," Darian whispers as he draws his own dagger and proceeds with Calahan.




"No? He didn't seem to mind building the first one. Did we recover the heads from the scene, or just assume they were lost in the fire?"

Ru feels his own blood boiling at the thought of what Pigglemorth has done, and what he fears he's repeated, and joins the others in moving down toward the voice.


----------



## InVinoVeritas (Mar 20, 2008)

It is cramped and dark downstairs. Those gnome-sized hallways again... everything is tight, small. 

Downstairs, a small hallway leads to a door to the left, a door to the right, and a small room straight ahead, lit by a candle. Inside, a series of toys are jumbled, and gears lie scattered across a workbench.






Toys lie jumbled in the cramped downstairs.​
The sound of a single clock ticking can be heard ahead in the room with the candle.

[sblock=credits]
Photo by Pete Woodhead.
[/sblock]


----------



## industrygothica (Mar 21, 2008)

"Wait," Darian whispers.  "This isn't right.  If he's made her into one of those.... things, we'll most certainly meet our end in these cramped quarters."


----------



## Le Noir Faineant (Mar 21, 2008)

Snorting, Calahan will put his dagger back and unlock his flamethrowing gun.

"Those of you with guns, prepare to fire" he wispers, only to shout then:

"Kid, here's police officer _Kurt_ Calahan, Paridon special investigations squad. Come out with your hands visibly open and held over your head. 
If you don't obey immediately, we will consider this an offensive action and open fire! I repeat, kid, cease resistance or we will open fire!"


----------



## kinem (Mar 21, 2008)

'We're not here to hurt you, kid, unless we have to!  We just need to talk!" Father Berman quickly adds.

More softly he says "Calahan, if you burn this place down on us with that thing, you're through."


----------



## Le Noir Faineant (Mar 21, 2008)

"By Hextor, what do you think, Father, I am not going to fire this here unless it comes to the worst!" Calahan's voice almost tumbles as he tries to keep whispering. 
"I just want to frighten that kid! As an alternative, why don't we get back upstairs, and simply wait until that gnome comes back? - If the child is hungry, it will come out of its hiding all by itself anyway!"


----------



## InVinoVeritas (Mar 21, 2008)

. . . tick . . . tick . . . tick . . .


----------



## Rhun (Mar 21, 2008)

"Does anyone find the tick of that clock a bit unsettling?" asks Perrin, taking a step back toward the stairs.


----------



## Le Noir Faineant (Mar 21, 2008)

Calahan's eyes narrow, and he reveals his long bleak teeth...

"Did anyone of you _know_ that guard at the door...?"

Then, something seems to trigger in the huntsman's brain...

Roaring like an animal, Calahan hastes back upstairs, ready to fire at anything that comes into his way!


----------



## jkason (Mar 21, 2008)

*Ru Brike, barbaric human monk*



			
				Ivid said:
			
		

> Calahan's eyes narrow, and he reveals his long bleak teeth...
> 
> "Did anyone of you _know_ that guard at the door...?"
> 
> ...




Ru looks baffled as Calahan rushes past him. Moving to follow, he takes in his fellow constables as he calls out,"Are we _sure_ Calahan's not taking weirdroot or visionberries or something?"


----------



## industrygothica (Mar 21, 2008)

Darian watches curiously as Calahan fumbles back up the stairs.  "Unsettling indeed," he says in response to Perrin's question.  "We should make sure he doesn't burn the place down.  Whatever it is down here can meet us up there, I say."  With that, he starts back upstairs.


----------



## Rhun (Mar 21, 2008)

Perrin nods at Darian, and moves to follow his companion back up the stairs.


----------



## kinem (Mar 21, 2008)

"You go up and keep an eye on him" Father Berman says. "I'm going to check this out."

He moves to enter the room with the lit candle.  "I'm Father Berman.  Who are you?" he inquires of the darkness.


----------



## Rhun (Mar 21, 2008)

When the chaplain decides to remain downstairs, Perrin takes his foot off of the stairs and moves to stand by him. "Darian, see to Calahan. I'll stay with Father Bermin."


----------



## InVinoVeritas (Mar 27, 2008)

Calahan runs back up the stairs, with Darian and Ru following. The shop remains as it was left--sunlight peering in through the windows, the walls moving rhythmically with the passage of time, and the whole place watched over by the enforcer and a multitude of clocks, tin soldiers, and other mechanisms.







The clocks are everywhere.​
Fr. Berman and Perrin stay downstairs, alone.

"I'm Father Berman. Who are you?"

. . . tick . . . tick . . . tick . . .

As the pair grow closer, they see the source of the sound. The candle illuminates three clocks, with a small portrait of Ada above them. Hanging from a post next to the portrait are the charred, tattered remains of her butterfly mask. A miniature wind-up ballerina lies fallen over to one side.






Clocks stand in Ada's memory.​
[sblock=credits]
Photos by RCNick4 and janusz.
[/sblock]


----------



## Le Noir Faineant (Mar 27, 2008)

Calahan, stripped of all friendliness, barks to the enforcer:

"You - destroy the clocks!" 

With that, the former hunter takes one of the ticking devices and smashes it to the ground.

"Help me, comrades! I fear there's a bomb somewhere hidden here! That gnomish bastard may not destroy all evidence!"


----------



## Rhun (Mar 27, 2008)

"A shrine," says Perrin, stepping closer. He turns his attention to examining the shrine and surrounding devices, looking for anything of interest.

*
Search +9
Spot +9*


----------



## jkason (Mar 27, 2008)

*Ru Brike, barbaric human monk*



			
				Ivid said:
			
		

> Calahan, stripped of all friendliness, barks to the enforcer:
> 
> "You - destroy the clocks!"
> 
> ...




Ru looks to Darian, confused. "A bomb? Pigglemorth didn't even seem to be aware we were on to him. What makes you think there's a bomb?"


----------



## industrygothica (Mar 27, 2008)

"Gah! Stop it, man!" Darian screams.  "You've no reason to suspect a bomb you fool, you're just committing vandalism!"  

Darian puts his hand up to stay the enforcer. "Continue your watch, don't involve yourself in this madness.  Go to the clocktower and check on things--report back immediately!"

Hopefully they can get the crazed Calahan under control before there are many more witnesses.


----------



## Le Noir Faineant (Mar 27, 2008)

Calahan stops for a moment, absurdly holding a broken clock needle in his hand like a dagger.

"B-but the ticking and clicking... It's all over... Must make it stop..."


----------



## kinem (Mar 27, 2008)

Rhun said:
			
		

> "A shrine," says Perrin, stepping closer. He turns his attention to examining the shrine and surrounding devices, looking for anything of interest.




"Indeed."  Father Berman will help Perrin search, and will note anything that looks religious in nature.

(ooc: Aid another: search +1, spot +3.  
Knowledge (religion) +9)


----------



## Le Noir Faineant (Mar 31, 2008)

_Bump? _


----------



## industrygothica (Mar 31, 2008)

Ivid said:
			
		

> Calahan stops for a moment, absurdly holding a broken clock needle in his hand like a dagger.
> 
> "B-but the ticking and clicking... It's all over... Must make it stop..."




Darian looks disgusted at Calahan.  "We're in a clock shop you buffoon, of course there's ticking!  I think your pipeweed has affected your head."


----------



## jkason (Mar 31, 2008)

*Ru Brike, barbaric human monk*



			
				industrygothica said:
			
		

> Darian looks disgusted at Calahan.  "We're in a clock shop you buffoon, of course there's ticking!  I think your pipeweed has affected your head."




Ru nods agreement. "Not everyone's as eager to blow up whole buildings as you are," he says.


----------



## InVinoVeritas (Apr 1, 2008)

(Grr, sorry. Busy weekend.)

Perrin and Fr. Berman look around, intently. The candle illuminates the clocks. The clocks keep time together. The ballerina looks somewhat crude, simple, the work of someone far less skilled than Pigglemorth--perhaps one of Ada's earliest works. Perrin finds a few brass clockmaker's tools underneath a mannequin--large, tough... and with a stain of blood on the handle.

Out of curiosity, Fr. Berman winds up the ballerina, to see how it works. Light tinkling music plays, and the ballerina spins and attempts a stiff dance. It loses balance and falls over. 

WHUMP.​
As the ballerina lands, Perrin and Fr. Berman hear a thump from one of the side rooms. They head over, listen at the door, hear nothing, and reach for the doorknob...


SMASH!​
Calahan smacks a clock to the ground.






Calahan's handiwork.​
The enforcer pokes his head into the shop, watching as the investigators wrestle with each other. He turns to Darian. "Um... Yes, sir... Right away, sir..."

[sblock=credits]
Photo by beforethecoffee.
[/sblock]


----------



## Rhun (Apr 1, 2008)

With his axe in one hand and his pistol held ready in the other, Perrin nods to Father Berman. "The door, if you please, Father?" says the constable, his voice a whisper.


----------



## kinem (Apr 1, 2008)

Father Berman tries the doornob, and opens the door if it's not locked, peering in.


----------



## Le Noir Faineant (Apr 4, 2008)

Calahan suddenly stops wrestling, and lets Ru lead him away from the clocks.

His face is covered with sweat, and his hands are visibly trembling, as he looks for something to  sit down upon...

"I- I am sorry... Seems I drank a bit too much last night... Always makes me dizzy three days in a row, that darn green faerie..."


----------



## InVinoVeritas (Apr 6, 2008)

Perrin at the ready, Fr. Berman grabs the dusty brass doorknob and peers in. The room is dark, and nothing moves. Nothing attacks. The constables open the door a little wider to let more light in.

The door's shadow peels away from the contents of the room. The room is meticulous, with a lace-covered bed against the back wall, a dainty workbench with plans and little brass gears and a half-finished baby doll, and folded paper figures covering the walls. Only one item appears out of place--a clockwork ballerina, about a foot high, wearing a stylized wedding dress, slumps face down in the center of the room.

His hair brushing against the ceiling, Fr. Berman stoops to cross the threshold into the room, slowly, by one step. There is a hissing, like an odd, hollow sigh. The door's shadow parts to reveal one last mystery: a tattered, stained, singed wedding dress appears, and its owner steps forward. Her hair is mostly burned away, her joints seem to rattle slightly with the sound of metal on metal, and a quiet gurgling can be hears. Her face is charred, and bits of metal show through where the skin is burned away. 






You're not daddy.​
[sblock=credits]
Photo by ViaMoi.
[/sblock]


----------



## Le Noir Faineant (Apr 6, 2008)

_Okay, that pic will haunt me in my nightmares tonight._


----------



## kinem (Apr 6, 2008)

_Yikes!  This is quite a test of faith ... I have faith in Ezra, don't I?_

Father Berman lowers his dragon pistol, though he doesn't holster it, and with his left hand he grasps the butterfly symbol on his necklace and holds it forth.  He tries to keep his voice steady.

"No, I'm not your daddy, but as a priest I _am_ Father to all.  What did your daddy do ... to you?"


----------



## Le Noir Faineant (Apr 7, 2008)

Upstairs, Calahan finally manages to get a grip on himself.

"C-Colleagues, m-maybe we go and look for the others again...?"


----------



## industrygothica (Apr 7, 2008)

Ivid said:
			
		

> Upstairs, Calahan finally manages to get a grip on himself.
> 
> "C-Colleagues, m-maybe we go and look for the others again...?"




"I'll not be caught in a fight in those cramped quarters.  Yell at them from the top of the stairs, if something is there, then they can draw it out."


----------



## Rhun (Apr 7, 2008)

Perrin steps up beside Father Breman; although he doesn't exactly lower his axe and pistol, he does drop them to a less threatening position. "Who...are you?"


----------



## InVinoVeritas (Apr 9, 2008)

She smiles. Her teeth are cracked like old bisque. 

"I am Adalavas ko'Pigglemorth. Daddy raised me, all by himself. He taught me to be a good girl. He taught me how to make toys and dolls, how one gear pulls on another, how it is important that every gear is functioning perfectly, because every piece depends on every other piece. We all have rules to follow. Daddy taught me to follow him. I love my daddy."


----------



## Rhun (Apr 10, 2008)

Perrin sucks in his breath in surprise and horror, remembering the shy young gnome girl with the braided hair. "Ada?" he asks, taking a step away from "her."


----------



## industrygothica (Apr 10, 2008)

Darian paces the front room like a caged animal.  "Where is that blasted guard with his report?" he screams.  Finally, he heads to the top of the stairs.  "How goes it?" he shouts down.  "I've sent a guard to check on the father; something is most assuredly wrong in this place."


----------



## kinem (Apr 11, 2008)

"Ah ... Ada ... do you know me?  Templeton, do you know what became of him?  What happened last night?"

Father Berman takes a breath, trying to stay calm, though it doesn't seem to help.  _If we handle this wrong, it will unleash the fury of the monster.  But there's a chance - if it still has Ada's mind - that it might not need to attack people._

He calls up to Darian "We found Ada.  She's wearing a new look if you know what I mean.  Don't do anything to upset her."


----------



## Le Noir Faineant (Apr 11, 2008)

Calahan suddenly becomes very, very calm, and his hands fumble on the flame thrower...

Listen Check: Does Calahan get an idea that his friends are talking to a third person downstairs?


----------



## InVinoVeritas (Apr 11, 2008)

"You're the police. You protect good people and arrest bad people like Combledorns.  Like daddy repairs the clock, you repair the city."

Ada stops a moment. Her head twitches once, twice. Her voice rises as her head starts scanning back and forth. "Is daddy in trouble? Are there Combledorns here? The Combledorns were melted down in the furnace like bad gears, yes?"

Calahan definitely heard that. He's also quite sure that the doll with the broken head in the window was facing the other way just a bit ago.


----------



## jkason (Apr 11, 2008)

*Ru Brike, barbaric human monk*



			
				kinem said:
			
		

> He calls up to Darian "We found Ada.  She's wearing a new look if you know what I mean.  Don't do anything to upset her."




Ru tenses again, and cautiously moves back toward the stairs. "We'd never do that," Ru calls back. "We'd just hate for her to miss seeing the lovely dress up here." He turns to the others upstairs with a futile shrug, whispering, "It's the only thing I could think of that might get her out of the cramped quarters before something else goes wrong."


----------



## kinem (Apr 13, 2008)

InVinoVeritas said:
			
		

> "You're the police. You protect good people and arrest bad people like Combledorns.  Like daddy repairs the clock, you repair the city."
> 
> Ada stops a moment. Her head twitches once, twice. Her voice rises as her head starts scanning back and forth. "Is daddy in trouble? Are there Combledorns here? The Combledorns were melted down in the furnace like bad gears, yes?"




"Yes, we try to repair the city.    You see, the bad people need to be dealt with, but only us police are supposed to do it - that's how the machinery of the city has to work, otherwise it will get all mangled up.  Does your daddy know that?

There are no Combledorns here, but some of them survived.  They might try to kill you.  It's not safe for you here.  We need to take you with us, and we need to find your daddy and talk to him.  Will you come with us?"


----------



## Le Noir Faineant (Apr 13, 2008)

InVinoVeritas said:
			
		

> Calahan definitely heard that. He's also quite sure that the doll with the broken head in the window was facing the other way just a bit ago.




Within all this horror, the _Hunter_ again takes possession of Calahan's mind.

His eyes narrowing to small black slits, his skin pale like marble, and his greasy pony tail wipping up and down, the policeman turns around to the doll with the broken head.

If anyone of his colleagues is in range, he waves his hand and points to the construct,
while aiming at the doll with his gun.

Should the doll make any other move or show any signs of life, he'll just pull the trigger.


----------



## Rhun (Apr 14, 2008)

Perrin remains quiet, nodding his head in accord with Father Berman's words. The ranger lowers his weapons, trying to appear as unthreatening as possible.


----------



## InVinoVeritas (Apr 15, 2008)

Calahan keeps his gun trained on the doll. It does nothing.

"Daddy told me to stay here, downstairs, and not to go outside. Daddy said he needed to go fix everything. And the Combledorns cannot hurt me. They can never hurt me ever again."

Ada appears to rise as her legs seem to unfold. Her arms extend, intricate brass armatures ending in blades and large needles. Her head starts twitching, and a low rumbling can be heard. The dolls in the corners rise up to face Fr. Berman and Perrin. Paper cranes and little mechanical birds take flight and flit about Ada's head.

"There are no more Combledorns anywhere. No more bad people. No more repairs.  Father, what is the significance of the butterfly? Do you think Daddy is a bad person?"

Upstairs, Calahan, Ru, and Darian can't help but feel watched.


----------



## jkason (Apr 15, 2008)

*Ru Brike, barbaric human monk*



			
				InVinoVeritas said:
			
		

> Calahan keeps his gun trained on the doll. It does nothing.
> 
> "Daddy told me to stay here, downstairs, and not to go outside. Daddy said he needed to go fix everything. And the Combledorns cannot hurt me. They can never hurt me ever again."
> 
> ...




Ru shudders where he stands, trying to catch sight of the eyes he feels on him. 

"What's going on down there, boys?" he says nervously. "I think we need to be off for our other appointment, yes?"


----------



## Rhun (Apr 18, 2008)

"No," says Perrin, "we don't think your daddy is a bad person. Do you know where he went?"


----------



## kinem (Apr 18, 2008)

"The butterfly" Father Berman states "is the symbol of Fate and of the Lady Ezra. You see, even a tiny thing, a seemingly minor decision, can alter the chain of events.  A small effect can grow with time.  It is said that even the flapping of a tiny butterfly's wings can set in motion the air currents that grow into a great storm.  That is why no man can predict his own fate.

Consider the fate of Edditomas: He thought that by encasing his mind in strong metal, he could make himself immortal.  Because of that decision, which made him arrogant, he is now dead.  Don't make the same mistake he did.

But the goddess Ezra knows all, sees all.   Only She truly knows the fates of mortals, and knows how to alter them.  And she knows what will happen in the great unknown beyond death.  That is why we must do our best to try to follow her teachings.  I try to do that every day."


----------



## Le Noir Faineant (Apr 18, 2008)

"Comrades, I all for tearing down this place as it is..."

Calahan does another few steps forward, his gun ready to fire...

"HEY, YOO, DOWNSTAIRS!!! I am coming down now. Is there something I should know...?"


----------



## Rhun (Apr 18, 2008)

Perrin grimaces as Calahan's words echo down to him. That was all they needed; Calahan would take one look at Ada and torch the place. The ranger turns his head and calls back up to his companion. "Perhaps you should remain above, Calahan. The father and I have the situation well in hand."


----------



## Le Noir Faineant (Apr 19, 2008)

Calahan gets pale as he hears Perrin call upstairs.

He looks back to Ru and Darian.

"Oh boy... Something must be wrong! They've been taken hostage or something like that!
Fire at anything that moves!"

With that, he cowers a bit, and begins to descend the stairs very cautiously...


----------



## industrygothica (Apr 19, 2008)

Ivid said:
			
		

> Calahan gets pale as he hears Perrin call upstairs.
> 
> He looks back to Ru and Darian.
> 
> ...




Darian rushes up behind Calahan and grabs the back of his shirt roughly.  "We need you up here, sir!" he says calmly.  He holds the Snake's gaze as he turns him around.  "Something is... wrong, up here.  They've got downstairs covered."


----------



## InVinoVeritas (Apr 23, 2008)

Ada's head spins around. "The father's answer is incorrect, but only by initial condtions. Edditomas never wanted to encase his mind in strong metal. He did not want immortality. He broke when he started supporting Combledorns. He was replaced with a new cog, much stronger. 

You are correct that small changes make large ones. A spring at the incorrect tension can cause the entire clocktower to run incorrectly. An incorrect clock can only lie, can only stop the efficient motions of society. Time is wasted. Opportunity lost. Only by strict adherence to the myriad rules of motion, and how they work in every instance, can a clock perform its function. 

That is why daddy is at the clocktower now. He must check the gears, check the springs. A loose spring can result in death."


Upstairs, a single clock responds with a single... Cuckoo.


----------



## jkason (Apr 23, 2008)

*Ru Brike, barbaric human monk*



			
				InVinoVeritas said:
			
		

> Upstairs, a single clock responds with a single... Cuckoo.




Ru's gaze snaps to the cuckoo clock. "These things should all be chiming at the same time," he says, brow furrowing. Cautiously, he approaches the clock. "You know, maybe we should have let Calahan smash this place up, after all," he mutters on the way.


----------



## kinem (Apr 25, 2008)

Father Berman replies "Hmm, I see.  Well, Ada, we really should be going.   Time's marching on.  If you don't want to come with us for your safety, I won't demand it unless I learn of a more specific threat.  We wouldn't want any innocent people to get hurt, right?"

He begins to withdraw, unless interrupted.


----------



## Rhun (Apr 25, 2008)

Perrin lets Father Berman exit first, slowly following him; all the while the ranger reamins facing Ada, though, not willing to turn his back on the strange automaton.


----------



## Le Noir Faineant (Apr 25, 2008)

"Easy Darian." Calahan is seemingly ignoring the rudeness of his colleague.

"Now, then let's do something and don't stand around like marionettes with their lead strings cut."


----------



## industrygothica (Apr 25, 2008)

Ivid said:
			
		

> "Easy Darian." Calahan is seemingly ignoring the rudeness of his colleague.
> 
> "Now, then let's do something and don't stand around like marionettes with their lead strings cut."




"Yes," Darian agrees.  "_Leaving_ sounds like a reasonable plan to me.  I don't trust this place, and we've Pigglemorth to talk to yet.  We should go and see him at the clocktower."


----------



## InVinoVeritas (Apr 25, 2008)

Ada cocks her head as her armatures retract. "Yes, you are behaving well. Daddy will be proud of you." She does nothing more as everyone heads upstairs.


----------



## Rhun (Apr 25, 2008)

Joining the rest of the companions upstairs, Perrin shakes his head. "That was strange. Ada is down there...but she isn't Ada. She is some kind of mechanical automaton. I'm not sure what is going on, but it is much more complicated than we thought."


----------



## Le Noir Faineant (Apr 25, 2008)

Calahan frowns. "What do you think...? Should we wait here until her father returns?"

Then he realizes. "AUTOMATON!?" He shouts, grabbing his gun. 

"WE MUST TERMINATE THAT ABOMINATION!!!"


----------



## kinem (Apr 25, 2008)

"Callahan, stop!" Father Berman exclaims.  "We need to talk.  Come on, let's all go outside.  Now!"


----------



## Rhun (Apr 25, 2008)

Perrin grabs Calahan by the shoulder and leads him outside, following after Father Berman.


----------



## jkason (Apr 25, 2008)

*Ru Brike, barbaric human monk*



			
				Rhun said:
			
		

> Perrin grabs Calahan by the shoulder and leads him outside, following after Father Berman.




Ru lends a hand restraining Calahan. "Outside, yes," the monk says, looking nervously between the cuckoo clock and the stairs down to whatever Ada may have become.

"You already blew up one of us in pursuit of abominations," he whispers to Calahan. "Let's turn that crazy against the one making the things, instead, eh?"


----------



## Le Noir Faineant (Apr 26, 2008)

Calahan at last gives up his resistance and lets the others lead him outside.

"I am still not convinced. What if that creature downstairs kills an innocent who is dumb enough to go down?"


----------



## jkason (Apr 28, 2008)

Ivid said:
			
		

> Calahan at last gives up his resistance and lets the others lead him outside.
> 
> "I am still not convinced. What if that creature downstairs kills an innocent who is dumb enough to go down?"




"Well, that constable can't have gotten too far ahead of us," Ru says. "When we catch up to him, we send him back with orders no one is to enter until we return. Sound good?"


----------



## kinem (Apr 28, 2008)

"We must not let anyone enter" Father Berman says.  "We may need to split up.  I didn't want to talk inside because I suspect that some of those clocks and dolls have ears.

Anyway, it appears that Ada is now an automaton.  I don't know, maybe she has been all the time we've known her.  It's a bit damaged now, presumably from the events at Combledorn Manor.  It seems to have a healthy hatred for Combledorns.

It doesn't appear to be vampiric, that I saw.  It may well be that it will not attack people unless ordered to or trying to defend itself.

Her father clearly controls it, though.  It was he who transformed Edditomas into the monster we fought, from what it said.

It thinks that her father was trying to protect Ada.  Maybe he was.  If so then we have some leverage.  It will be dangerous to try to arrest the man - who knows if he is a monster himself, but I wouldn't be surprised if he has tricks up his sleeve, especially when he's at the clock tower.

We have to decide if Ada is now a public threat that needs to be put down.  But we can make that decision in light of how well her father cooperates when we come to arrest him and thereafter.  It might keep him under control."


----------



## Rhun (Apr 28, 2008)

Perrin nods in agreement with Father Bermin. "Yes, let's find her 'father' and see what he has to say for himself."


----------



## Le Noir Faineant (Apr 29, 2008)

jkason said:
			
		

> "When we catch up to him, we send him back with orders no one is to enter until we return. Sound good?"




Calahan nods, then his eyes narrow. Not without a theatrical note, he hands Ru his gun.

"You keep it. Or I swear, I'll shoot that gnome when I first see him."


----------



## industrygothica (Apr 29, 2008)

Darian starts off without a word, purposefully leading the way to the clocktower.


----------



## Rhun (Apr 29, 2008)

Perrin breathes a sigh of relief as Calahan hands his firearm to Ru, and then quickly follows after Darian.


----------



## kinem (Apr 29, 2008)

"Ahem!  Guys, remember the bit about not letting anyone enter the shop?  Perhaps Calahan should stay and guard the entrance" Father Berman suggests.


----------



## Le Noir Faineant (Apr 29, 2008)

Calahan grins like a hungry wolf. "Sure. If you leave this to my responsibility, I'll do as I want.
Maybe the shop will suffer one of the small, but fairly frequent fires that haunt our dear city.
Maybe the dollie will get burned."


----------



## kinem (Apr 30, 2008)

"Well Calahan" Father Berman replies "if you play such infantile games, don't be surprised if its you who gets burnt.  Depends from which side of a jail cell you like the view better.  Also, my money says the mechanical maid would kick your ass from here to Barovia.  Still want the assignment?"


----------



## jkason (May 5, 2008)

*Ru Brike, barbaric human monk*

Ru rolls his eyes. "How about we just turn the closed sign 'round, lock the bloody door, and beat feet to the clocktower?" he says, attempting to quickly do just that.


----------



## Rhun (May 5, 2008)

"I'm with Ru," says Perrin.


----------



## industrygothica (May 5, 2008)

Darian hears nothing, as his determined gait takes him closer and closer to the clocktower, and to the vile creator of such monstrosities.  Yes, he will finally know...


----------



## Le Noir Faineant (May 6, 2008)

Calahan will just snort, roll his eyes, and walk in the direction of the clocktower.

"Come on, Father, don't stay behind..."


----------



## kinem (May 6, 2008)

"If some poor soul - or some evil confederate of the clockmaker - wanders in while we leave it unguarded, I take none of the responsibility" Father Berman declares.  He attempts to lock up the place as best he can - well aware that he is likely locking the watchmen out of the evidence-laden shop - and follows the others.


----------



## InVinoVeritas (May 11, 2008)

The company passes the guard from earlier. He confirms that Pigglemorth is indeed still in the tower. He promises to guard the shop from entry (or exit) and returns to his post.

The clocktower stands before everyone. It seems a little strange... Here is where the original crime that germinated into a bloody massacre. Yet only now, at the end of the investigation, do the investigators step inside. 

The enforcer opens the door for the group. "The clockmaker's still inside, yes."


----------



## Rhun (May 12, 2008)

Perrin checks his pistol, ensuring it is loaded, before sliding it back into its holster. "Be ready," he says, stepping into the tower. "With all that has happened, I have a bad feeling."


----------



## jkason (May 12, 2008)

*Ru Brike, barbaric human monk*



			
				Rhun said:
			
		

> Perrin checks his pistol, ensuring it is loaded, before sliding it back into its holster. "Be ready," he says, stepping into the tower. "With all that has happened, I have a bad feeling."




Ru nods silently, cracking his knuckles as he enters the clocktower.


----------



## Le Noir Faineant (May 13, 2008)

Calahan follows Ru closely, his long knife drawn.

"Boy, AM I HAPPY that I handed you my gun!"

However, a visible change can be seen in the former hunter's ragged face:
Where there was panic before, there are now determination, and even some kind of 
excitement for what he might now well consider an adventure...


----------



## kinem (May 14, 2008)

"Remember, he may not yet know that we are on to him.  Don't squander that advantage.  Callahan, put that back" Father Berman tells the others before they go in.

Nontheless, he makes sure his own dragon pistol is ready to draw, then enters the tower.


----------



## InVinoVeritas (May 14, 2008)

The Rose Company enters the tower.







The tower above beckons.​
Far above the investigators, the tower reverberates with the rhythmic sounds of the mechanism, like a steady chant to the passage of time. The sounds echo down, back up, and surround everyone. From the heights, out of sight of the police, a voice echoes its way down to them.

"You shouldn't be in here... It's very dangerous if you don't know how everything moves."


----------



## jkason (May 14, 2008)

*Ru Brike, barbaric human monk*



			
				InVinoVeritas said:
			
		

> "You shouldn't be in here... It's very dangerous if you don't know how everything moves."




"Perhaps you'd do us the favor of coming down here, then?" Ru calls back up pleasantly. "I'm afraid we've got a few holes in our paperwork that need filling, and I'd hate to try conducting an interview like this."


----------



## Le Noir Faineant (May 19, 2008)

jkason said:
			
		

> "Perhaps you'd do us the favor of coming down here, then?" Ru calls back up pleasantly. "I'm afraid we've got a few holes in our paperwork that need filling, and I'd hate to try conducting an interview like this."




Calahan silently points to the gun in Ru's backpack. "May I...? - I promise not to use it without your consent, dammit!"

And in response to the voice. "Sir, please get down here so we can have a civilised chat. Almost all questions have been cleared to us already thanks to your coopoeration. Just a few short points more, and we can stop bothering you altogether."

_Because your head will be spiked on a stick by then, motherf..._


----------



## jkason (May 19, 2008)

*Ru Brike, barbaric human monk*



			
				Ivid said:
			
		

> Calahan silently points to the gun in Ru's backpack. "May I...? - I promise not to use it without your consent, dammit!"




Ru, without taking his eyes from their search of the upper levels, nods to Calahan and indicates his backpack, allowing the man to reclaim his weapon.

[sblock=OOC] Ooops. Forgot Ru had it. [/sblock]


----------



## Rhun (May 20, 2008)

Perrin waits silently.


----------



## kinem (May 20, 2008)

Father Berman waits for a reaction as well.


----------



## InVinoVeritas (May 21, 2008)

Seconds pass, each one proclaimed in perfect harmony.

Pigglemorth's voice calls down from above, filling the chamber, even above the mechanism. 

"I'm afraid I can't. The tower needs many repairs, and I have spent too much time away from my appointed task..."

The voice grows, becoming edged, like a blade unsheathing.

"Quite a lot of damage can result from a single day of neglect."

TOCK


----------



## jkason (May 21, 2008)

*Ru Brike, barbaric human monk*

Ru swears under his breath. 

"Fine, then, we do it the hard way," he mutters to the others. Assuming no one objects, he begins sneaking his way up the clocktower to where he hopes he's hearing the voice come from.


----------



## Rhun (May 21, 2008)

Perrin too follows quietly after Ru, using the sounds of the clocktower to hide his footsteps, and using the gears and such as best he can to remain hidden.


*Move Silently +7, Hide +7*


----------



## InVinoVeritas (May 27, 2008)

Ru an Perrin stealthily climb the stairs.







The stairs coil toward their destination.​
At the top, lies an open gate. Through the gate, the policemen can view gears upon gears within gears. The staccato call of the clock tower passes palpably through the investigators as they approach the giant, active mechanism. Each gear is large enough to stand on, each weight and pendulum large enough to swing from, and the teeth themselves could crush a person.

At the center of this ever-moving contraption, their quarry, Pigglemorth, crouches over a control box. He stays at his position, and without standing, simply states, "You're right on time, officers."

[sblock=credits]
Photo by sgoralnick.
[/sblock]


----------



## jkason (May 27, 2008)

*Ru Brike, barbaric human monk*

As he sees the man he feels is responsible for all the blood and death, Ru feels heat rising in his head. He pushes down on the hatred, instead drawing his bow and taking careful aim at his quarry.

"I'm afraid I'm going to need you to step away from that box, Pigglemorth. Now." the officer says, his voice cold for all that his temper continues to burn.


----------



## Le Noir Faineant (May 27, 2008)

Calahan stays in the back, his dagger drawn, but hidden.
He'll also put one hand on one of the powder bombs.


----------



## Rhun (May 27, 2008)

Perrin too takes careful aim with his pistol, not liking Pigglemorth's comments about being on time. That implied that the man had something in store for them, and with all that had happened, the constable was unwilling to take any chances.

"Do as he says, Pigglemorth," calls Perrin. "Put your hands up and step away from the console."


----------



## InVinoVeritas (May 28, 2008)

Pigglemorth stands, hands raised. He takes one step back, and another...






...as a pendulum swings by.​
Effortlessly, he steps onto the pendulum with perfect temporal precision, and it carries him to a new perch well ensconced behind a suddenly rotating cog.

"That is how perfect your timing is, gentlemen..." Pigglemorth calls out for all in the clocktower--even the base--to hear. "Perhaps we should discuss why you are actually here."

[sblock=credits]
Photo by sylvar.
[/sblock]


----------



## Rhun (May 28, 2008)

"Good sir," calls Perrin loudly, his voice stern. "Fleeing a lawful representative of the City of Paridon is a misdemeanor offense. Failure to cooperate in a felony investigate is, in itself, a felony offense. Putting the lives of law enforcement offers at risk can also be construed as a felony offense. I strongly urge you to accompany us back down to the street, or I am afraid we will have to detain you with force."


----------



## jkason (May 28, 2008)

*Ru Brike, barbaric human monk*

Ru suppresses a growl as he re-stows his bow, regretting the moment's hesitation in firing that let Pigglemorth reach his hiding place. He guages the moving ground and air between them, legs tensing as he waits for the gnome to reply to Perrin. He wonders if all the gears are interrelated such that blocking one of them might stop the whole, but he hasn't any experience with this type of thing.

[sblock=OOC]Since it may matter: how high up are these guys if, say, a jump should go awry and send one downward? [/sblock]


----------



## InVinoVeritas (May 29, 2008)

(Music: "Betrayal" from Silent Hill 2)

"There was a time," Pigglemorth calls back, "that your statements would have been enough. We have a system for a reason. The laws and regulations are the rules of society, and they are to be followed in order to keep the entirety of civilization in functioning harmony. Yet when you watch those flaunt those very rules, break them to the detriment of society, yet still manage to escape notice, you wonder at the true mechanisms of the system.

All you have said is true. It is also a felony offense to enslave your fellow citizen. It is felony offense to poison, delude, or ensorcell your fellow to devious ends. It is a felony offense to aid in another commitment of a felony offense. Yet all this I have witnessed. I am sure you understand just how loathsome the Combledorn family is. They may treat others with terrible, disgusting, flagrant disrespect, yet even their playthings receive more respect than they have for law.

But does the system end with the law? We watch the passing of time on the face of a clock, but there is a whole world behind the face. When my daughter, my own flesh and blood, became romantically inclined to one of that infernal clan, what can be done? Give her a blessing for a legal ceremony? Watch as the name Pigglemorth is legally eaten by the name Combledorn? Smile as the love and joy of my existence is legally folded into nefarious schemes? 

No... there is a limit to the law. It is not the whole system. I tried, pleaded with her, to stop seeing him. She would not listen. She had been an obedient, helpful child her entire life, and this, THIS is how she chose to stand up to me. I could not let her fall into such clutches. 

I did not. And now, the system will punish me for the rest of my life in ways your law can never touch me. Leave me. The system is so much greater than the law."

[sblock=Darian]
_And so much more rewarding._
[/sblock]

Ru checks his footing. It is secure where he stands, outside of the reach of the mechanism, but further in, with a slip he may fall on a cog, or land between two gears' teeth, or drop out of the mechanism altogether.






A fall from here would be considerable.​
[sblock=credits]
Photo by innusa.
[/sblock]


----------



## Rhun (May 29, 2008)

"Enough!" calls Perrin, turning his attention to his companions. The ranger speaks loud enough to ensure Pigglemorth hears him. "Calahan, you have the powder bombs. How do you feel about blowing up the clock tower?"


----------



## jkason (May 29, 2008)

*Ru Brike, barbaric human monk*



			
				Rhun said:
			
		

> "Enough!" calls Perrin, turning his attention to his companions. The ranger speaks loud enough to ensure Pigglemorth hears him. "Calahan, you have the powder bombs. How do you feel about blowing up the clock tower?"




Ru's assessment of the terrain stops short, and he looks at Perrin with shock. "You want to let him loose with explosives?" he whispers. 

Louder he says, "But we need your help, Pigglemorth. We've seen your new Ada, but after what happened with your other creation, there's no way the city's going to suffer her to live unless we have her creator to explain how she can be controlled and maintained."


----------



## kinem (May 29, 2008)

Upon hearing the loud voices from above, Father Berman begins to ascend the staircase.  _Perhaps a voice of reason is needed now._


----------



## Le Noir Faineant (May 30, 2008)

(Music: Green Day, "American Idiot")



			
				Rhun said:
			
		

> "Calahan, you have the powder bombs. How do you feel about blowing up the clock tower?"




Calahan will look at Perrin with an expression of honest manly and brotherly love, then ready his gun and put a hand on the grenades in his belt.

"I am ready when you're ready, friends."

_Is Pigglemorth still within firing range? - Because, since there seems to be an imminent danger, Calahan won't hold back any longer. 
He won't start wasting the bullets, though, and patiently wait for a good moment to roast the gnome like a steak on a grill._


----------



## industrygothica (May 30, 2008)

"Tell me," Darian begins, his deep voice loud, booming--echoing throughout the clocktower with a rhythmic harmony that may or may not be intended.  His footfalls fall into the rhythm as he ascends the stairs to join the others, giving the illusion of a slow beat to his poetic voice.

"Tell me of the system, how it will punish you.  Do you deserve punishing for saving your good name?  The Combledorns are a vile clan, true enough.  I should think that any magistrate would act accordingly under the same conditions."

The idea of being crushed by one of the giant gear-teeth is indeed not a pleasant one, and Darian gives the place a good once-over as he climbs the stairs to see if he can find any way to put a stop to the whole mechanism.  Not to mention that shutting the thing down will likely seriously hamper any fine-tuned escape attempt from the ingenious little man.  Darian had to admit he had a bit of respect for Pigglemorth for his ingenuity, and his desire to protect his daughter and his name.


----------



## InVinoVeritas (Jun 4, 2008)

Calahan, Darian, and Fr. Berman climb the stairs, looking around carefully. The place is stone and metal--although an explosion could most likely disable the clock, it would be difficult to bring the entire tower down.

From his hidden vantage point, Pigglemorth scowls. "My new Ada? That... THING is not my daughter! She died in the fire my creation caused, and now that infernal... CONTRAPTION is my companion. Oh, yes, don't you see? It is so obedient, so logical, the PERFECT DAUGHTER--everything I ever wanted, right?

Her mother, my wife, died in childbirth with her. I vowed to raise her perfectly, give Adalavas the good, loving, respectful home I knew she deserved. Teach her the ways of right and wrong, the importance of obedience. The horrors of this world were not to touch her. 

She was a delight. Bright, cheerful, with enough will and courage to be her own person, and a mind free of sin. Yet... that Combledorn boy, she could not resist him. Perhaps I should have let her see the results of evil... teach her of the perils of this world. That is how she changed. I forbade them to meet, and she defied me. I told her how much it worried me, hurt me, and she would not--no, could not--understand. 

Who could I turn to for help? You protect and uphold the law, not some poor father's heart. No, this was my problem, and my solution. I had been working for some time on artificial life--all systems have rules, including life. But it was when I discovered my good friend Edditomas had himself been assisting the Combledorns with such a nefarious plot as that pink crystal called Love--I knew what I had to do. The artificial life design needed to alchemically separate life from blood, with the heart as catalyst. With Edditomas' betrayal... he was the best specimen for the task.

I set my creation to the task--go to the Combledorn residence, and kill all members of the family, and anyone who resists. Adalavas... she was supposed to be in your custody. 

That sin of mine--killing my dear friend--should have been left in the old year. I saw to it, ensuring it, down to the second. And yet, here it is, staining my life and the entire community. Adalavas, my life, my joy... is dead. The system makes sure I am reminded of it each and every day with that mockery of her life--that horror that wears her face. Please, I beg of you, go ahead and destroy it... if you think it will stay dead. But evil in this place is punished. It twists you, draws you away from all you hold dear. That is the system that will haunt me forever, those are the gears within the gears, the brass matrix behind the clock face.

It is the new year, and this legacy is my new face!!!"


----------



## Le Noir Faineant (Jun 4, 2008)

As Calahan arrives upstairs, he will call out for Pigglemorth:

"Poor old man! Please, climb down from your hiding spot! Terrible, that pain that you brought on yourself! Your daughter... And then, your beloved friend! What a tragedy! Come down, old man, and I will lead you to your revenge!"

Calahan's face has softened considerably, and he seems to be on the brink of tears.

"Come with us, and we will help you ease your pain!" 

...Only Calahan's hand, close to the haft of his long hunting knife, may betray his real intention.


----------



## kinem (Jun 4, 2008)

Father Berman motions for Calahan to lower his hand.

"If you come with us" he calls out "your testimony could provide the proof we need to make Alex Combledorn _hang_.  You want that, don't you?"


----------



## jkason (Jun 5, 2008)

*Ru Brike, barbaric human monk*



			
				kinem said:
			
		

> Father Berman motions for Calahan to lower his hand.
> 
> "If you come with us" he calls out "your testimony could provide the proof we need to make Alex Combledorn _hang_.  You want that, don't you?"




Ru bites his lip at both Calahan's unspoken intent and Berman's words. He looks instead toward where he thinks the voice is coming from, waiting for a response, body tensed against the need to jump or fight.


----------



## InVinoVeritas (Jun 6, 2008)

Pigglemorth grows silent, as the tower continues its rhythmic count. 

Then, his voice rises from the machinery, dripping with hatred, tenser than a spring about to snap.

"Alek... still lives?"


----------



## kinem (Jun 8, 2008)

"I'm afraid so" Father Berman replies.  "It just goes to show that trying to take matters into your own hands instead of relying on the law was a mistake.  But it's not too late.  Come peacefully and testify."


----------



## jkason (Jun 11, 2008)

*Ru Brike, barbaric human monk*



			
				kinem said:
			
		

> "I'm afraid so" Father Berman replies.  "It just goes to show that trying to take matters into your own hands instead of relying on the law was a mistake.  But it's not too late.  Come peacefully and testify."




Ru nods. "Let our system do what yours could not."


----------



## InVinoVeritas (Jun 15, 2008)

"That would just be a trick. I am now a criminal as well. Alek would testify against me in court as well. We would both hang. I still don't see the logic behind it."


----------



## Le Noir Faineant (Jun 15, 2008)

Calahan looks away from the gnome, rolling his eyes.


----------



## Rhun (Jun 16, 2008)

Perrin frowns. "Atonement? Redemption? Do you not seek these things?" he asks. "Certainly you have committed crimes. You know this. Do you not wish a chance to explain yourself, to right the wrongs you have done? You are not an evil man, I know this."


----------



## InVinoVeritas (Jun 17, 2008)

Silence from Pigglemorth allows the gears of the clock to be heard fully. The gears churn, tug on each other in a rhythhmic harmony, as the complex processes work themselves out.

"I am not an evil man, no. Life would be so much better for me here if I were evil, but I am not."

Tock.

"But what can redemption get me? It cannot return Adalavas."


----------



## Rhun (Jun 17, 2008)

Perrin answers Pigglemorth, feeling sympathy for the man. "True, it cannot. Your daughter is dead. I know not your beliefs, but your daughter was an innocent, a good person. Where her soul dwells now you will never reach unless you seek redemption. You may have lost her in this world, but you have not lost her forever. Continue on your misguided path, though, and you risk never again seeing her, in this life or the next."


----------



## industrygothica (Jun 17, 2008)

Darian gently taps his foot, growing impatient with the negotiations.


----------



## jkason (Jun 17, 2008)

*Ru Brike, barbaric human monk*



			
				InVinoVeritas said:
			
		

> "But what can redemption get me? It cannot return Adalavas."




"But perhaps it can return you, the man whose good intentions were so twisted by circumstance and clouded by overwhelming emotions. Be the father you could not be while she yet lived, and do the right thing for her memory and the love we know you still bear her."


----------



## kinem (Jun 18, 2008)

Impressed by Perrin's and Ru's diplomacy, Father Berman waits to see how the gnome reacts before chiming in.

(ooc: I will be OOT and offline Weds 6/18 - Mon 6/23)


----------



## Le Noir Faineant (Jun 18, 2008)

Calahan yawns, his hand nervously touching the powder bombs in his bag...

_The madman will try to kill us anyway, why make this process longer than necessary... I could use a beer..._


----------



## InVinoVeritas (Jun 20, 2008)

Darian, growing impatient by the proceedings, lackadaisically brushes an insect off his shoulder and fidgets.

"For the love of Adalavas... No... I cannot deny her memory."

At the top of the stairs, Ru and Perrin observe as the gears continue their rhythmic count, as pendulums swing, and weights advance. 







Pigglemorth emerges from the intricate timepiece.​
The older gnome reveals himself and turns himself over to the police. Her reaches up to remove his clockwork mask.

Calahan, meanwhile, looks back toward Darian, then at the floor. He crouches to pick up what had fallen off Darian's shoulder.

Calahan stands, to show Darian a paper crane.

"Silly Daddy, you already have my love. Forever and ever and ever and ever."

[sblock=Credits]
Photo by Curious Expeditions.
[/sblock]


----------



## Le Noir Faineant (Jun 20, 2008)

"Oh... Ooooh..."

Calahan will instinctively push Darian behind him and unlock the trigger to his gun. 

"Seems we have company, guys!"

Getting down to one knee, Calahan will aim at the stairway with his loaded flamethrower, ready to shoot at anything that tries to get upstairs...

_By the pricking of my thumbs, something wicked this way comes._


----------



## Le Noir Faineant (Jun 23, 2008)

_ba-bump!!!_


----------



## jkason (Jun 23, 2008)

*Ru Brike, human monk*

Ru, hearing the voice, quickly turns to discern its source. _Gods, we sent the guard back. If she's here, how many did she go through on the way?_


----------



## industrygothica (Jun 23, 2008)

"Adavals, darling..." Darian tries to hide the uneasiness in his voice.  _This can't turn out well._ "Dear, your daddy wants us to go outside now, okay?  Come now, come along."  He holds his hand out toward the exit, and manages to squeeze a nervous smile through his pursed lips.


----------



## Rhun (Jun 23, 2008)

Perrin lets Darian do the talking, keeping his pistol ready.


----------



## InVinoVeritas (Jul 1, 2008)

(Music: [ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YvF2PREDg68"]Freeway Score[/ame] by Danny Elfman)

At first, nothing is apparent in the clocktower's entryway. Only the stone, the metal frame. Yet then, parts of the frame begin to move. Armatures, gears, beams articulate in concert. The new Adalavas' head lowers into view, and her battered, scorched, bloody wedding dress fade into view. 

"Yes, policeman, you can go. You belong in the city," Ada replies. "But Daddy still has a job to do here. He needs to stay. He needs to fix everything. Everything is so much better now."

Pigglemorth looks at Ru and Perrin in fear. "Adalavas, dear," he calls tremulously, "Everything is fixed here. Go along home. Stay at home as I asked you to. You are a good girl, are you not?"

"I am," she replies with eerie confidence. "And a good girl always makes sure her Daddy is feeling well. Always makes sure her Daddy doesn't give up everything he has worked for. Always makes sure her Daddy's works still stand strong."

Adalavas' head twitches. "Don't worry, Daddy, I can fix you."


----------



## Le Noir Faineant (Jul 1, 2008)

_I am not the only one pointing my gun at her, right?_

His trusted rifle between the bizarre golem in the wedding dress and his friends, 
Calahan will wait what happens...

SHoud Adavas move any closer to any of the policemen, he'll shoot her.


----------



## industrygothica (Jul 1, 2008)

The hairs on Darian's neck stand on their end as Ada makes her grand entrance through the churning gears.  _This tower is alive,_ he thinks to himself.  _What is it?_ he asks the voices in his head, his paranoia coming to an unnerving crescendo.  He reaches slowly into his pocket and draws out a single card...


----------



## jkason (Jul 1, 2008)

*Ru Brike, barbaric human monk*

Ru says nothing for a moment, guaging the distances and risks, weighing his options, shoving down on the primal rush of fight or flight pounding in his ears.

((OOC: I'm thinking about having Ru jump to Pigglemorth, but I have only a vague sense of where everything is in relation to everything else. So, a list of questions that constitute what Ru is "weighing" as he looks round:

How far a jump would it be to Pigglemorth?

Is there room to get a running start for the jump?

Where is Ada in relation to all of us? Closer to us, to Pigglemorth, right in the middle? (i.e. would Ru have to jump past Ada to get to Pigglemorth?)

I think that's it for now. Ru has his bow, but drawing it at this time would probably seem too obviously aggressive as a move, so he'll keep it away for now))


----------



## InVinoVeritas (Jul 7, 2008)

(OOC: Ru and Perrin are at the top of the stairs, about 70' up. Pigglemorth is about 10' away, in the clock mechanism, but is approacching the two of them. Darian, Calahan, and Fr. Berman are on the stairs, about 10' below the others. At the base of the stairs is Ada. It is hard to make out just how much space she is taking up down there.)


----------



## Rhun (Jul 7, 2008)

Perrin sighs heavily. Why didn't anything ever go their way? He kept his pistol and axe handy, and centered himself on the stairs ensuring that 'Ada' would have to go through him to reach her father.


----------



## jkason (Jul 7, 2008)

*Ru Brike, barbaric human monk*



InVinoVeritas said:


> (OOC: Ru and Perrin are at the top of the stairs, about 70' up. Pigglemorth is about 10' away, in the clock mechanism, but is approacching the two of them. Darian, Calahan, and Fr. Berman are on the stairs, about 10' below the others. At the base of the stairs is Ada. It is hard to make out just how much space she is taking up down there.)




Ru motions for Pigglemorth to hurry to them, whispering, "Surely you build shutoff mechanisms into your creations? Where would we find this one?"


----------



## Le Noir Faineant (Jul 8, 2008)

Calahan tightens his grip around his gun.

With the free hand, have waves the others to advance upstairs, and will then follow them, the flamethrower pointing down to where Ada is supposed to be...

In the moment she shows up, he will fire three times, hoping that this slows her down...

_By Hextor! We're all going to die here! When was the last time I had a woman...?_


----------



## kinem (Jul 11, 2008)

Father Berman draws his dragon pistol.  _I don't think I can talk my way out of this one!_

Nonetheless he gives it a shot. "Ada, your daddy knows what he's doing and why.  He may be saving his soul, and he is going to see that justice is brought to the surviving criminal the fire failed to reach."


----------



## InVinoVeritas (Jul 12, 2008)

The policemen cluster at the top of the stairs, before the clocktower's mechanism. Pigglemorth throws off his mask and joins the party.

He explains to Ru, "I don't have a shut-off on this one... whatever process was used to make Ada stemmed from my processes on Edditomas, but I didn't build her."

Fr. Berman speaks. Yet, she respond with an inscrutable grin and starts pulling her multi-limbed form up the stairwell. Calahan lets loose with the flamethrower. The flames surge down the tower, blasting her mechanistic form. Her joints glow from the heat, and the wedding dress burns away. Beneath, a large brass cistern sits, fire and boiling blood glowing from the inside. "No more burning," she responds, and unleashes a scalding spray of blood at Calahan (-4 hp).

"Brass..." Pigglemorth remembers, "Brass will harm her. I don't think we have any brass weapons..." 

He then turns back into the giant clock, the huge gears, and behind them the sword-carrying statues that announce the hour. "Except for my clock... The hour strikes in one minute."


----------



## Rhun (Jul 12, 2008)

"So what?" asks Perrin, taking aim with his dragon pistol and letting a round fly, the thunderous boom momentarily overcoming the noise of the clock. "Are you saying we need to lead her into the clock and hope she gets hit by a gear?"


*
AC 19, HP 42/42

Dragon Pistol +8 (1d12/x3)*


----------



## kinem (Jul 14, 2008)

Father Berman utters a quick prayer as he grabs his butterfly.  "Protect us, oh Lady Ezra!"

(ooc: cast prayer; we get +1 on most rolls while enemies get -1 for next 5 rounds)


----------



## Le Noir Faineant (Jul 14, 2008)

_Assuming that the robot is far enough away so I don't provoke an attack of opportunity..._

Something wicked appears on Calahan's face.
He licks his blood-stained face.

"Again, it seems time to fight fire... With fire."

He takes out one of the Hellgun phioles and unlocks the trigger...

_Calahan will try to through the magazine like a molotov cocktail, possibly 
covering the abomination's whole body with the liquid..._

Apparently having something he considers a good idea, he shouts to his comrades:

"Move, friends! This bitch is just a big boiler! Let's SUPERHEAT it!"


----------



## industrygothica (Jul 15, 2008)

"Good God man," Darian exclaims. "Which of you want us dead more, her or you?"


----------



## jkason (Jul 15, 2008)

*Ru Brike, barbaric human monk (HP 36/36, AC 17(dodge))*



InVinoVeritas said:


> He explains to Ru, "I don't have a shut-off on this one... whatever process was used to make Ada stemmed from my processes on Edditomas, but I didn't build her."




"What do you mean you didn't... did she build hersel... nevermind. I don't want to know."



> "Brass..." Pigglemorth remembers, "Brass will harm her. I don't think we have any brass weapons..."
> 
> He then turns back into the giant clock, the huge gears, and behind them the sword-carrying statues that announce the hour. "Except for my clock... The hour strikes in one minute."




Ru sizes up the gnome, and decides on a course of action. Dropping his backpack to lighten his load, he sweeps up Pigglemorth, saying, "She wants you, and you're the only one understands the clockwork well enough to get us where we need to be, so this is two birds with one stone. You navigate, I'll do the running and dodging; it's what I'm best at."

[sblock=OOC]The backpack and it's belongings weigh about 26 pounds, so I think that, even carrying Pigglemorth, Ru can stay at a light load / 50' round move, which has to be better than what gnome legs can do. 

So, dropping backpack (free), picking up Pigglemorth as a standard or move action, then if Pigglemorth directs, he'll try getting as close to the brass as he can with his remaining move. I think that works. Plus, it may have the added bonus of getting him further away from another insane explosion. [/sblock]


----------



## Le Noir Faineant (Jul 15, 2008)

industrygothica said:


> "Good God man," Darian exclaims. "Which of you want us dead more, her or you?"




_Talking to Calahan or to Mr Piggie?_


----------



## Le Noir Faineant (Jul 25, 2008)

*Bump.*


----------



## InVinoVeritas (Aug 25, 2008)

Pigglemorth nods, and Ru hoists him up on his shoulders. “We could lead her into the gears, but she probably knows all about them. But the figures used to announce the hour, they are also brass, and one of them holds a sword.”
Calahan sets out to prepare the bomb, stringing a wick between the various canisters on his belt. 
Fr. Berman calls out to Ezra, seeking support in this time of need. The blessing rains down upon the party, granting strength and guidance.
Strength and guidance are just what Ru needs, as he dodges a swinging chain. The gears roll past him in manic precision, meshing their teeth as he and Pigglemorth run past. Left, right, and left again Pigglemorth directs, and Ru scrambles across the ever-shifting surface to reach the brass mechanical figures to the left of the clock face. There, waiting for his moment in time, stands a brass stature of a knight, with a sword in hand. Ru grabs it, and heads back across the platform. “Ten seconds…”
Calahan strikes a tindertwig against the wall, lights the wick, and tosses it at the mechanical monstrosity. Ada’s armatures splay out to fill the stairwell as she—it—climbs closer.  Perrin fires as he retreats up the stairs, and Darian and Fr. Berman reach the clock platform.
 “FOUR! That way…”
There is a click, and the gear Ru runs across suddenly spins. He is disoriented for a moment, but regains his composure long enough to get off the cog—and notice another meshing gear having a large bloodstain where its teeth grind against the base.
“THREE!”
Boom! The bomb goes off and Perrin’s bullet tears through a section of the boiler. Ada loses her grip for a moment, as the huge fireball engulfs the stairwell. Calahan heads up to avoid the brunt of the flames. The yawning screech of tearing metal is heard as the metal staircase structure gives way. The bottom portion of the stairs and Ada descend into the smoke from the explosion.
“TWO!”
Fr. Berman and Darian manage to pull Calahan and Perrin further up the stairs to the small, but stable landing, as Ru and Pigglemorth come dancing back across the clockwork.
“ONE! Leap!”
Ru charges and bounds into the air, noting the whistling of a pendulum whirling past. The statues begin to rotate, beginning their march to announce the hour. Pigglemorth grabs a chain and is launched into the air, again becoming unreachable. Ru, however, lands on the platform, grabbing the railing, and almost pitching over it into the black smoke. He recovers, pulling himself up when…
*BONG. BONG.*​The clock proclaims the hour. The entire structure vibrates with the sound. The policemen grab their ears in pain, as the deafening pealing becomes all there is in the world, the announcement of the time, the relentless march of existence. 
The police struggle to maintain their balance as the sounds pound them. Darian slips, but grabs a hold of the stairs, slipping about ten feet below the party. Yet he manages to hold on before sliding into the darkness below.
The bells stop ringing. The statues end their procession. And for a moment, peace permeates the structure as the ringing in collective ears fades.
As Darian picks himself up, that is when he sees a single brass claw emerge from the black below.


----------



## jkason (Aug 26, 2008)

*Ru Brike, barbaric human monk*

Ru curses as the gnome slides up and away, and wonders if this whole discussion about his guilt and justice was part of a delaying tactic, and he was waiting for Ada all along. In that case, is brass actually useful? 

The man shakes his head. No time to second guess. He holds on the stairs, trying to catch sight of Ada coming from the flams, and hoping the brass weapon in his hands is actually as potent as he believes.


----------



## Rhun (Aug 28, 2008)

Perrin stands his ground, quickly reloading his pistol. He extends his arm, takes aim and fires again as the construct emerges from the darkness below.

*
Reload (move action), Dragon Pistol +8 (1d12/x2)
*


----------



## industrygothica (Aug 29, 2008)

"Gah!" Darian wails as he claws his way back to the platform above.  He instinctively draws his whip, though it will surely do little damage against this monstrosity.


----------



## kinem (Aug 29, 2008)

_Ooh boy.  I mean, Lady save us._

Father Berman fires at the rising construct as well, and reloads.

[sblock=ooc](+1 dragon pistol) +6 (extra +1 if prayer still applies; PBS: extra +1 to hit and damage if within 30')

damage 1d12+1 (or 1d12+2)[/sblock]


----------



## InVinoVeritas (Nov 3, 2008)

Calahan covers Darian as he retreats back up the stairs. Darian pulls out his whip and gets ready, while Ru takes the forward position, brass sword at the ready. Perrin and Fr. Berman fire down at the monstrosity. 

Ada emerges from the depths, carrying various pieces and scrap that remain of the lower staircase. Delicate mechanical arms direct the remains to her central furnace, where they glow hot and are then systematically welded onto her frame. Now sporting something like ten or twelve limbs, she approaches...







Ada fills the tower with her presence.​ 
[sblock=credit]
Picture at Steampunk Wallpaper » Steampunk Wallpaper.
[/sblock]


----------



## industrygothica (Nov 3, 2008)

Darian is horrified at the events unfolding before him.  Still unsure of its effectiveness against such a monstrosity, he pulls the card from his pocket and sets it to work against spider-like form that was once the definition of innocence.  "Poor Ada," he whispers as the magical whip lashes out.


----------



## Rhun (Nov 3, 2008)

Perrin grits his teeth and reloads again, hoping he can get another shot off before Aida closes. The ranger takes a step back, aims and fires again as she/it comes forth from the abyss, welding new limbs to her form.



*
Reload (move action), Dragon Pistol +8 (1d12/x2)
*


----------



## Le Noir Faineant (Nov 4, 2008)

Calahan's face is twisted by a cruel grin... And he fires his rifle.

One time. 

And another time.


----------



## jkason (Nov 6, 2008)

*Ru Brike, barbaric human monk*

"If I live through this, I'm going to throttle that gnome with my bare hands," Ru growls, trying to focus past his growing anger to find a path through Ada's limbs to use his brass weapon.

[sblock=OOC]Here goes nothing. Close and attack with the brass sword. Thank goodness for that barbarian level, at least, so he's proficient with the bloody thing. [/sblock]


----------



## InVinoVeritas (Nov 8, 2008)

Perrin, Fr. Berman, and Calahan crouch at the top of the broken stairwell and fire. The bullets fly through the air, yet ricochet off the pseudoarachnid form of the creature.

Darian flicks his card out at the monstrosity. A long whip materializes in front of Ada, and lashes out at her. The tip of the whip skitters harmlessly over her metal form, but it wraps itself around her closest limbs and holds fast. Ada struggles, but the magic of the whip holds it in place for the moment...

...long enough for Ru to charge straight at the boiler and plunge the sword into Ada. The spray of scalding blood strikes Ru (-4 hp) but the sword cuts through the armor in a way that everything else tried so far has not. Ru can feel the heat and see the infernal light from inside Ada.


----------



## jkason (Nov 10, 2008)

*Ru Brike, barbaric human monk*



InVinoVeritas said:


> ...long enough for Ru to charge straight at the boiler and plunge the sword into Ada. The spray of scalding blood strikes Ru (-4 hp) but the sword cuts through the armor in a way that everything else tried so far has not. Ru can feel the heat and see the infernal light from inside Ada.




Ru cries out as the boiling fluids scald him. He finds himself wishing his training allowed him to attack with this blade with the speed he can his own fists.

"Wishing never makes it so," he says grimly to himself. "Not for speed, not for lives lost."

Face set against the pain he expects to follow, Ru takes the bronze sword in both hands and plunges it toward the glowing heart of the monster bearing Ada's name.


----------



## Le Noir Faineant (Nov 10, 2008)

Calahan will keep shooting at the creature... _Let's see what happens_, he will think grimly.


----------



## Rhun (Nov 10, 2008)

Seeing Ru's brave stand in the face of the automaton, Perrin lets his pistol drop to the floor as he brandishes his battleaxe. Leaping down the stairs to aid his companion, the ranger swings the axe powerfully, with both hands, in a deadly overhead strike.


*AC: 17, HP 42/42

Charge Action (+2 attack, -2 AC), 2 point power-attack
Battleaxe +8, damage 1d8+8/x3
*


----------



## kinem (Nov 11, 2008)

Father Berman says "We are in the right.  May Ezra bless our cause!" as he casts a spell.  Maybe it's just his natural charm, but those attacking the construct do feel a bit more confident after this.

[sblock=ooc]_bless_; +1 morale bonus to attack rolls and saves vs fear for 5 min; affects all allies within 50' at casting[/sblock]


----------



## InVinoVeritas (Nov 15, 2008)

Fr. Berman completes his incantation, and the police can feel the blessing of Ezra course through them, emboldened by the cause of justice.

Perrin charges in to strike at the fell mechanism, yet his axe is turned away by its metallic form. Ru, however, strikes true with brass upon brass, slicing through a conduit. Through the searing pain of the resultant spray (-4hp) he notes that one of the legs of the monster fails and falls limply beneath Ada.

Darian starts intoning calls of justice to the time of the clock, focusing his energy on the dancing whip. Ada tears at the bonds of the whip, and Darian sweats and grimaces in response, but the whip continues to wrap itself around the beast. 

Calahan reloads and fires his weapon. Flames burst forth, dousing Ada in burning oils. They appear to do nothing more than singe her dress, but the enchanted whip holding her catches fire...


----------



## Le Noir Faineant (Nov 15, 2008)

Cursing, Calahan will reload and fire one last time, before throwing his gun against the arachnoid and drawing his Kukri...

The woodsman will keep his last vial of fire, though... In Calahan's twisted mind, a new idea is formed...


----------



## kinem (Nov 17, 2008)

Seeing that Ru's brass sword is the only attack having any real effect on the monstrosity, Father Berman heads down towards the warrior, intending to fortify him.

[sblock=ooc]swap _command_ for CLW on Ru if the geometry allows; 1d8+5[/sblock]


----------



## jkason (Nov 17, 2008)

*Ru Brike, barbaric human monk*



InVinoVeritas said:


> Ru, however, strikes true with brass upon brass, slicing through a conduit. Through the searing pain of the resultant spray (-4hp) he notes that one of the legs of the monster fails and falls limply beneath Ada.




Ru screams as the flesh of his forearms begins to bubble and peel, his eyes dry from the heat of the furnace at Ada's heart. He curses himself for the loss of his own inner fire. His monk's speed is useless with the weapon he now wields, but that extra strength, torn from the chaotic soul he once was...

Ru shakes off his random wishing, and strikes again with the bronze blade, praying he might fell this creature before its lifeblood boils his own.


----------



## Rhun (Nov 17, 2008)

Realizing that even his most powerful blows can't damage Aida's armored body, Perrin instead focuses on distracting her (it) with strikes of his axe. He aims his blows at her legs, trying to keep her off balance so that Ru's strikes might easier find their mark!


*AC: 17, HP 42/42

Battleaxe +8, damage 1d8+4/x3 + Distracting Strike (successful hit effectively flanks the enemy, giving Ru a +2 to hit)
*


----------



## Rhun (Nov 21, 2008)

(Post updated above. Sorry for the delay!)


----------



## InVinoVeritas (Nov 25, 2008)

Ru reflexively recoils from the scalding spray, and is helped back with a reassuring hand on his shoulder by Fr. Berman. The blessings of Ezra's mercy course through him, causing the blisters and reddening to subside (+8 hp). 

Perrin dodges to the side, moving in time with Darian's chants and, as fate would have it, he not only catches one of Ada's legs, he manages to sever a hydraulic line. He is rewarded for his unbalancing strike with a face full of steaming blood (-6 hp) and gives everyone an opening. Ru, unfortunately, staggers and has to take a moment to find his footing before he can press the advantage (rolled a 1).

Darian gestures a tug, trying to hold Ada off from everyone with his magical lash. Although it holds, the whip continues to burn. Darian frowns, continues his chant, and pulls out his pistol. With one final burst, the contraption tears through the ashen remains of its magical binding. 

Ada's face snakes forth on an armature to regard Calahan. He responds by letting his cannon loose, dousing the monster with alchemist's fire. The liquid burns Ada's face, revealing more of the brass wires and myriad gears just below the surface. It makes a mockery of an innocent child's grin as it speaks, "I don't burn anymore, silly." Only Calahan's twitchy reflexes give him the chance to avoid a pair of legs striking down to impale him. He dodges the first, and grabs a hold of the second. For a moment, he pushes mightily against the leg, noting its sharp razor tip, and--visible from this close--its hypodermic needle. He barely twists, and the tip nearly grazes his ear, only catching hair.


----------



## Le Noir Faineant (Nov 25, 2008)

If Calahan is still havign a firm grip on the leg, he'll try to pull and push it against the floor or the wall with all his force...

Should his grip weaken, he will launch himself over the floor with his Kukri in hand and try to pierce it into Ada's face...


----------



## industrygothica (Nov 25, 2008)

"Gah, you fool!  I had her caught!" Darian's face glows red as Callahan again foils a perfectly good plan.  Then he notices the newly exposed gears.

_Yes..._

He soon forgets about Callahan's haste, and is thankful for his distraction.  He raises his pistol deliberately, and takes careful aim on the gears.

BANG!

[sblock=Oops!]I would've sworn I posted here after Callahan set the whip on fire.  I must be losing it or something, but I swear I even remember what the post said.

Anyway, back now... and hopefully this post will keep! [/sblock]


----------



## Rhun (Nov 25, 2008)

"Gah!" cries Perrin as the scalding fluid burns him, turning his face in an effort to prevent damage to his eyes. "Damn you!" he calls, stepping back into the fray, and again aiming his axe at the contructs legs in an attempt to unbalance her...


*AC: 17, HP 36/42

Battleaxe +8, damage 1d8+4/x3 + Distracting Strike (successful hit effectively flanks the enemy, giving +2 to hit)
*


----------



## jkason (Nov 27, 2008)

*Ru Brike, barbaric human monk*

"Blessings on you, Father," Ru calls as his burns heal. Whatever conflicts they may have had back at the precinct, Ru is once again reminded that in the field, they are each other's lifeline. 

Perhaps it's the distraction of this unexpected rush of goodwill toward his fellow man that let Ru's blow miss, but he redoubles his efforts, swinging the bronze weapon again, grim in his determination to end this construct which threatens them all.


----------



## kinem (Nov 30, 2008)

_Does Ru even know how to swing that thing?  He needs all the help he can get._

Father Berman attempts to distract the monster, feinting a kick, hoping to give Ru a better opening.

[sblock=OOC]aid another, +4 vs AC 10 to give Ru +2[/sblock]


----------



## InVinoVeritas (Dec 22, 2008)

The priest and the ranger set themselves up on opposite legs of the clockwork demon, and strike hard. Perrin hooks a leg away from Ru, and Fr. Berman covers another attack path. Ru charges in, driving the sword deep into the central body. He braces for the coming spray, which proves to be light (-2hp). Light pours forth from the wound, the heat of fire and alchemy and life. Something pulsates within. Before Ru can get too close, however, a leg (pedipalp? Armature?) descends upon him, striking him and draining some blood from him (-5hp).

Darian’s shot ricochets harmlessly off Ada’s armor. Calahan leaps at the contraption, kukri in hand. He lands on Ada’s serpentine neck, straddles it, and tries to drive the kukri into a weak joint. However, he is grabbed from behind by a metal claw, and a needle pierces the back of his neck (-5hp). Ada’s face rears back and splits open, revealing serrated gears…


----------



## Rhun (Dec 22, 2008)

"Ru!" calls Perrin, "You seem to be the only one cable of hurting her! Go for the kill!" The ranger ducks low, and tries to hook another of the construct's legs with his axe to keep her off balance for Ru's strikes.

*AC: 17, HP 36/42

Battleaxe +8, damage 1d8+4/x3 + Distracting Strike (successful hit effectively flanks the enemy, giving +2 to hit)
*


----------



## industrygothica (Dec 22, 2008)

[sblock=OOC]From your description, it sounds like the creature is about to "eat" Callahan, for a lack of better terms.  Is that accurate?  Darian will have some conflicting emotions about that one...

Also, I can't remember, where's Ada's father during all this?
[/sblock]


----------



## InVinoVeritas (Dec 23, 2008)

industrygothica said:


> [sblock=OOC]From your description, it sounds like the creature is about to "eat" Callahan, for a lack of better terms. Is that accurate? Darian will have some conflicting emotions about that one...
> 
> Also, I can't remember, where's Ada's father during all this?
> [/sblock]




[sblock=OOC]Certainly Calahan is in a bad place right now. Eat, drain, dismember, whatever's particularly gruesome.

Ada's father is hiding somewhere in the clock.
[/sblock]


----------



## Le Noir Faineant (Dec 23, 2008)

[sblock=OOC]Can Calahan move and attack/is he still on the spider woman's back?[/sblock]


----------



## jkason (Dec 23, 2008)

*Ru Brike, barbaric human monk*



InVinoVeritas said:


> Ru charges in, driving the sword deep into the central body. He braces for the coming spray, which proves to be light (-2hp). Light pours forth from the wound, the heat of fire and alchemy and life. Something pulsates within. Before Ru can get too close, however, a leg (pedipalp? Armature?) descends upon him, striking him and draining some blood from him (-5hp).




Ru cries out in pain, blood pounding even as the construct drains some of it. He feels it, bubbling behind his eyes, eating away at his reason and compassion: anger and fear and a primal need to kill whatever threatens him, tear its heart out and revel in its death. He tries to push it back with a weakening resolve, and instead focuses on whatever is pulsing within Ada. If he can pierce whatever arcane element this thing calls a heart, perhaps they might all live through this. Once again, Ru stabs the bronze sword into Ada with all the power his arms can muster.


----------



## InVinoVeritas (Dec 24, 2008)

Ivid said:


> [sblock=OOC]Can Calahan move and attack/is he still on the spider woman's back?[/sblock]




[sblock=OOC]Calahan is on the spider-woman's back, essentially Grappled. However, he can still use his kukri.[/sblock]


----------



## Le Noir Faineant (Dec 24, 2008)

*Accidental double post.*


----------



## kinem (Dec 24, 2008)

_That pyromaniac's done more harm then good, as usual.  Can we save him?_   Father Berman considers his options.  He decides to try distracting the constuct again, hoping Ru can take it down before it's too late.

[sblock=ooc]I believe the prayer spell is still in effect, which gives everyone +1 to hit.

Aid another, +5 vs AC 10 to give Ru +2 to hit.[/sblock]


----------



## Le Noir Faineant (Dec 25, 2008)

Calahan will not hesitate to act.

_If I am going to die here, it won't be without a fight!_

Grabbing the abomination's neck with one hand, Calahan will try to stabb it with his kukri one and another time, if only to distract the spider from the others...


----------



## InVinoVeritas (Dec 29, 2008)

Perrin and Fr. Berman once again manage to make a large opening for Ru. Perrin eve manages to cut through a joint, toppling one of the legs, and letting forth a sanguine spray (-4hp). Ru, for his part, summons up his will and performs yet another gruesome gash against Ada's furnace, opening into the main chamber with a geyser (-6hp). 

Darian shakes his head, pulls out his real whip and tries to hook one of the blades headed for Calahan. He succeeds in giving him an opening. As Calahan grasps for Ada's neck, looking for an opening, Darian's whip holds off Ada's multiserrated face long enough to keep it from carving into Calahan--for now.

Ru looks into the heart of the beast. With any luck, one more solid blow should be all it needs, as long as Ada cannot replenish herself with Calahan.


----------



## Le Noir Faineant (Dec 29, 2008)

Calahan will remain where he is and continue to attack the spider-woman.

If he can see an opening in the mechanical structure, or maybe spot a hole,
he pull out the last vial of fire, throw it into the opening, and then punch it or crush it with his kukri. (Which should provoke a little "KABOOM"!)


----------



## jkason (Dec 29, 2008)

*Ru Brike, barbaric human monk*

Though it burns him, Ru finds part of himself celebrating the blood spray. It's been so long since he allowed himself to revel in the blood lust rising within him. _Kill it and prove you're better_ he thinks, _Prove your blood burns hotter._ Eyes nearly glowing without the reflected light from the furnace heart, Ru strikes again.


----------



## kinem (Jan 4, 2009)

_The sooner the monster can be stopped, the better the chance for everyone to survive_ Father Berman figures.  He continues trying to distract it, hoping that Ru can finish the job.

If there are any loose brass parts from the legs on the ground he will yell "Coppers, use the brass against her!"

[sblock=ooc]aid another, +5 vs AC 10 to give Ru +2 to hit[/sblock]


----------



## Rhun (Jan 4, 2009)

Despite the continued burns from the automatons scalding inner fluids, Perrin remains in close combat, where at least he can help by keeping the thing off balance. He growls against the pain, and continues to aim his battleaxe against Ada's many legs.


*AC: 17, HP 32/42

Battleaxe +8, damage 1d8+4/x3 + Distracting Strike (successful hit effectively flanks the enemy, giving +2 to hit)
*


----------



## InVinoVeritas (Jan 7, 2009)

Fr. Berman grabs some wreckage and tosses it into the mechanical beast's wound, causing the being to convulse a moment. Perrin manages to hack off another joint, suffering the spray (-2hp) but causing it to further stumble.

Ru sees red. He dives deep within himself, looking for that rage, the wanton violence, tries to remember how to use that brutality. Here, now, against something that deserves that brutality. He senses it. He rushes forth, ready to strike with just fury...

...but it fails him. Perhaps he could not find the center. Perhaps he could not lose the center. He forgets himself for a moment, and trips on a discarded girder. Before he realizes it, he falls onto the metal railing, slips, but barely manages to prevent himself--or the sword--from falling off the platform onto the ruined stairs below. (rolled a 1... bad timing...)

Darian tries to hold back any piece of Ada with his whip, but it is not as strong as the magic card was, and a spare spinning blade slices through the whip. 

Calahan grabs for his alchemist's fire, ready to plunge it into the badly beaten boiler. He scrambles for a handhold, but now free, the contraption's spikes impale him to Ada's back. His blood is seen being drawn up through the spikes, finding its way back into the boiler, which slowly regains its shape with the added blood. More spikes appear poised to pin him in place, as the spinning blade gets closer to his midsection. (-17hp)

Ada, satisfied, clutches her prize and scurries up the wall to the ceiling. Her bulk keeps her within reach of the police, but she crawls into the clock's main mechanisms, drawing a brass chain across Calahan's form. "Come, Daddy," she calls, her mouth attached to the spinning blades dangling under Calahan, "We can still be a happy family together."

Deep within the bowels of the clock, replies a mortified, "No."


----------



## jkason (Jan 7, 2009)

*Ru Brike, barbaric human monk*

Ru swears at his failure, shuddering to think of being drained by this abomination. He hears the conversation between creator and created, but only insofar as he hopes to use it to goad Ada.

"Why would he want to be family with a girl who taints her beautiful gnome blood with foul human sludge?" Ru calls out as he rights himself and resets his grip on his brass weapon. "Keep draining that squirming idiot, and you'll be nothing but another lanky monstrosity like the rest of humanity. Not even a father could love that."

Even as he talks, Ru tries to position himself to renew his assault, and slashes and stabs when he finds his opening.


----------



## Rhun (Jan 11, 2009)

"Damn you!" cries Perrin, swinging his battleaxe overhead now. He leaps as he attacks to give himself altitude, hoping to dislodge her from her perch above.


*AC: 17, HP 30/42

Battleaxe +8, damage 1d8+4/x3 + Distracting Strike (successful hit effectively flanks the enemy, giving +2 to hit)
*


----------



## Le Noir Faineant (Jan 12, 2009)

More dead than alive now, Calahan will take a last, sad look at his friends 
and then, to vial in his hand.

Then, with a notion of his usual mad bravery hushing over his blood-stained face, he will bleak his teeth, 
grabb the chain, wind it around whatever of Ada's limbs he can get hold of,
and then crush the vial on her. (Which, as far as I understand it, should lead to an instant explosion.)

"Eat my hot moonfire, BITCH!!!"


----------



## kinem (Jan 12, 2009)

_Damn!  I mean ... Lady, guide us!_

ooc: Is Callahan within Father Berman's reach?

If so, he will swap _locate object_ to cast cure serious on Callahan (3d8+5).

If not, if there is a piece of brass wreckage around, Father Berman grabs it and attempts to use it as an improvised weapon to whack the mechanical monster.


----------



## industrygothica (Jan 12, 2009)

With both of his whips now useless, Darian tries desperately to find something that may be of use, while at the same time afraid to take his eyes--now wide with anticipation--from Calahan and his certain death.

_In death, there is truth_, he thinks to himself, and the hum of a familiar dirge slowly fills the room.  As he sings, he dons the feathered cap pulled from his cloak, and concentrates on the face of Ada's beloved Combledorn.

OOC: Inspire Courage (Allies gain a +1 bonus to attack and damage rolls).  Use _Hat of Disguise_ to look as close to what's-his-face as possible (I've forgotten her lover's name already).  I there are only enough actions to do one or the other this round, I'll go for the distraction first and the bardic music next round.

I realize that Darian probably can't fully mimic a gnome-sized humanoid, especially with him being so tall--be if he can at least get the face down, that might prove to be enough of a distraction to accomplish something... Lord knows what though.


----------



## InVinoVeritas (Jan 16, 2009)

Perrin takes a leap, but can do little more than scrape against Ada's metal carapace. His axe fails to catch a hold.

Fr. Berman chants his prayer and jumps onto a slowly moving cog to reach in far enough to touch Calahan. He manages to grab a hold of his ankle. A deep, wet surge literally fills Calahan's veins as the theurgy replenishes his blood. (+19hp) Calahan falls down on the moving surface after straining to reach him.

[sblock=Fr. Berman]
The spinning gears, the chains, the cogs, the statues, the bells... they are all brass.
[/sblock]

Ru charges in, trying to find a good spot on the boiler. Grabbing the end of a chain, he swings around to deliver another solid cut on the arachnid construct. A fresh spout of blood--some of which must be Calahan's--scalds his arm (-4hp) .

Ada calls back to Ru's taunts, "The blood makes me better, and then I can fix the human, too. I can fix everyone now."

[sblock=Ru]
Swinging from the chain, landing next to the priest, a thought occurs to you.
_You miss your brutality?_
Your eyes focus on Calahan, caught in Ada's clutches, his blood, his life feeding her.
_Then be brutal._
[/sblock]

Ada scuttles deeper into the clock's mechanisms. Ru takes a chance with Ada's retreat and manages to slice off one of the spikes holding Calahan and grits his teeth against the resulting gusher (-5hp).

She reaches the far back, to the moving statue of the knight whose sword Ru now wields. A pair of arms or claws or beams pick up the statue and begin carefully disassembling the joints. Calahan takes the opportunity to break off the other spike and pull himself free enough from the automaton to grab the chain and strike the vial of fire against Ada's creaking boiler. It explodes most impressively, engulfing the two in a burst of flame (-6hp). 

Ada's saw-filled jaw stops a moment to regard Calahan. "I don't burn, silly," she repeats, just as fresh blades tear through the policeman to pin him to a vertical spinning gear (-12hp).

Darian's dirge begins to play, as his feature meld and stretch to take on the form of the younger Combledorn. Still too tall for a gnome, he tries to get Ada's attention, contact whatever remains of her former self. 

Ada looks back over at Darian. She stops for a moment. "That's not my Templeton. Your eyes hurt too much, you see too much pain," she observes, "But you can still join me if you like."

[sblock=Darian]
_Trust me, you do not want to know what she is thinking. There is nothing of the innocent Ada in her now. Ada's innocence could never suffer like this._

_But let's see if your brutal friend has what it takes, shall we?_
[/sblock]

"Destroy it. Destroy the whole clock. Don't let Ada take it all for herself." 

Between Darian and Perrin, Pigglemorth reveals himself.


----------



## Rhun (Jan 16, 2009)

"Take it for herself?" asks Perrin, confused. "Explain yourself man, and quickly." Even as he speaks, he casts his eyes about for something he can use...a brass shaft or level perhaps, that he could break off and use as a spear?


----------



## InVinoVeritas (Jan 16, 2009)

Perrin notes that the spike Ru just cut off Ada is brass, and it lies in a field of brass gears, governors, and weights.

Pigglemorth shivers. "Because that thing... That monstrosity is my wish. I always loved my daughter. Wanted the very best for her. I was going to give her the perfect life. Everything in its place, working together, just like my clocks. So when I used my clockwork to protect her from her misguided notions... I get that. That beast is my sin. And it is taking control of my life."


----------



## Le Noir Faineant (Jan 16, 2009)

Calahan tries to hit the blades with his kukri, a rather useless movement, but at least proving that he is still alive.

Spitting blood, he, however, manages to turn his head to Perrin and the gnome, addressing them with a wolfish grin:

"GENTLEMEN! Would you... PLEASE... Just kill her about now! My body feels spiked like a hedhehog already!"

If possible, Clahan will reach for his bag and pull out a powder bomb.

"Come on, bitch, maybe you don't burn, but you surely need to see..."

With that, he'll throw the powder bomb against Ada's head, hoping to blind her for the moment...


----------



## kinem (Jan 20, 2009)

_I may have tried the wrong tactic, but there's no use second guessing now._

Father Berman grabs a piece of brass debris and attempts to use it as a weapon, throwing it if necessary.  "You heard the man!"


----------



## jkason (Jan 20, 2009)

*Ru Brike, barbaric human monk*

With each blow, each burn, Ru feels himself losing more and more control. He can't think straight, can't focus. He can only attack, slashing and stabbing, the edges of his vision red from burns or rage he cannot say, only that the very core of him wants nothing more than to slaughter this thing before him, to rend it to shreds as if it were made of nothing more than paper, to revel in its dying...

No longer caring to hold anything back, Ru allows the bloodlust to consume him as he redoubles his efforts to destroy Ada, a primal roar the only language he seems capable of any longer.


----------



## Rhun (Jan 20, 2009)

InVinoVeritas said:


> Perrin notes that the spike Ru just cut off Ada is brass, and it lies in a field of brass gears, governors, and weights.





Perrin makes his move to grab the long brass spike, in hopes of using it against Ada before the situation can escalate any further.


----------



## InVinoVeritas (Feb 18, 2009)

Perrin and Fr. Berman dive into the clock's mechanism to grab hold of debris from the battle. The constantly shifting, ticking surface which serves as a ground proves treacherous, however. Fr. Berman trips on a spinning wheel to fall against a lever, releasing a weight that swings against Perrin, knocking him to the ground!

Ru demonstrates his preternatural athletic skills here, too, as he charges across the moving terrain, leaping from cog to cog and avoiding the swinging weights to make his way to the spider-monstrosity.

Calahan strains against the searing pain in his bicep as he pulls his arm free of its impalement, grabs a powder bomb, and smashes it square against Ada's face. It explodes, and the face rears back, to stare upside-down at Ru. Ada's younger face, the one you met the first time, reforms just long enough to cry, "You said you'd protect me!" 

Then the brass sword crashes down into it, through it, and deep into the boiler, where despite all the creaking metal, the searing temperatures... Ru feels meat. He buries the sword in that small, quivering bit of flesh in the center of the boiler.

The malevolent contraption spasms, its arms flailing madly. Ru tastes the final draught of hot, scalding blood (-7 hp) and regains composure quickly enough to grab hold of a chain. The clock's mechanism appears to spasm in time with Ada, as all of Pigglemorth's creations twist and spring loose. The clock starts to prepare to chime the hour--nowhere near that time, now.

This is when Perrin notes how Edditomas must have lost his head so brutally, in the first place. He watches as a large, heavy cog meshing with where he lies turns round, toward his own neck--and where they would come together, stained with day-old blood.


----------



## Rhun (Feb 18, 2009)

Perrin scrambles away from the deadly cog, all thoughts of Ada and aiding his companions replaced with one of self-preservation. The rangers rolls and tumbles, trying to escape losing his own head in the same manner as Edditomas!


----------



## jkason (Feb 18, 2009)

*Ru Brike, barbaric human monk*

Something calls out within Ru to stop as he sees once again the innocent girl's face, but the bloodlust fueling him is deaf to the call. 

As he holds onto the chain for support, as the young girl he has skewered into a second death spasms, the cries within him have died, but he fears perhaps they are not merely silent for the moment, but forever. That he may have killed a piece of himself with this final blow. 

Trying to ignore the consequences of his actions, Ru tries to swing his way to Calahan, hoping to finally extricate him from the spine with which Ada held him.


----------



## Le Noir Faineant (Feb 23, 2009)

Calahan will spit his blood on the spider,
and take out another of the powder bomb.

"You cannot kill what you cannot see, biii-aaatch!"


----------



## kinem (Feb 24, 2009)

Embarrassed at his clumsiness, Father Berman attempts to help Perrin avoid the grim fate he now risks.

[sblock=ooc]aid another; not sure what to roll[/sblock]


----------

